# (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*(UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*
Nominale Ruten-WG-Klasse 2-10g

Ein Thread, wo es sich um das Spinnfischen mit leichtesten Spinnködern dreht.
Gerade lange Ruten sind Mangelware bei den ganz leichten, für kleinste Köderverführung auf Distanz aber notwendig. Die Minis auf Distanz und zum Laufen zu bringen ist nicht einfach.

Alles zu dem obigen umrissenen Thema, vorhandenes oder neues Gerät, suchen und Fragen zum neuen Gerät, was ist besser usw., Probleme usw., einfach mit dem Schwerpunkt auf den Zielfisch und Köderbereich.

Dieser Thread soll auch ein Stückchen Informationen für das geplante Angellexikon und das Thema Spinnfischen zusammenbringen.

Querlink-Platzhalter:

(UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185

(L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186

(M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99187

(H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188

(XH) Combo zum eXtra-Schweren(XHeavy) Spinnfischen (Wels,GroßHecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189


Andere Links:

Harrison Blank Fans
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007

(Ultra)Leicht Blinkerpilken
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108517


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi!
Hier habe ich eine Daiwa Tornado 270 cm, 2- 15 Gramm Wg ist auch realistisch angegeben. Für kleine Spinner und son Zeug.
Leider kann ich sie im Moment nicht fischen, da die dazugehörige kleine Rolle platt ist.

Wäre aber toll auf Barsch.

Schnurr 18 er Stroft.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Pezon&Michel Redoubtable Bass  2,10m 2-7gr Wg
Dazu ne 1000er Shimano exage FA und ne 14er Mono .

Saugeile Kombo für die Bachforellen und Barschjagt (aber selbst Hechte sind damit machbar) , allerdings nur für wirkliche Mini Köder geeignet schlanke Wobbler bis 5 cm gehen grade noch , bei tiefläufern eher noch etwas kleinere .


----------



## Steinadler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

meine ausrüstung fürs UL und L is ne 240 speedmaster mit nem wg von 3-12g rolle 1000er red arc zur zeit noch mit 18er stroft bespult


----------



## SandraFreak (19. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo, 
ich fische die Spro Passion Light Spinning in 1,80m und als Rolle Shimano Catana 1000 FA. Als Schnur verwende ich Fireline Chrystal 0,08 oder Fluo Carbon.
nehme sie zum Dropshotn, und zum angeln mid kleinen Gummifischen, Spinner oder zum Twitchen kleinerer Wobbler her.

mfg Pat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine einzige lange Spinne in dieser WG-Klasse und vornehmlich für Forellen ist im Moment eine Byron Senso Equipe Spin / 1-15g in 3,00m Länge. 
Daran läuft eine 2er Arc (Ryobi Zauber) bespult mit 
Monofil von 0.18mm oder eine Conato 030 alias Silstar GSM2 (RD-Rolle) mit gleicher Schnur.

An Köder sind an sich nur kleinste Spinner interessant. 
Immerhin habe ich schon Hechte bis knapp unter 60cm damit gefangen, sogar eben ohne Stahl |rolleyes, und der Drill war erstaunlich problemlos. Forellen machen daran viel Spaß, jeder Fisch wird zu einem aufregenden Drill.

Ich verwende bisher und meistens vornehmlich Ruten in 3m oder knapp darüber, da ich damit mehr Power und mehr Gewalt über den Fisch habe, die Köder besser führen und leichter stark rausfeuern kann, als Uferangler besonders wichtig. 

Ein derart leichte Rute, mit eingesetzter Vollspitze in der Länge zu finden war gar nicht leicht, stundenlange Suche im Archiv beim damaligen Händler, aber diese ist wirklich lang und superleicht. Eigentlich war sie mal als leichte Rotaugenrute fürs Boot ausgesucht worden, aber es ist eben eigentlich eine Byron Forellenspinnrute und dafür jetzt auch im Einsatz.


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Byron Classic Spin 2,1 Meter 2-10 Gramm (glaub ich).
Dazu eine Shimano Exage 1000er mit 16er Mono. Drunter mag ich nicht, zu oft verwickelt sich mal was und der Köder fliegt schnurlos weg...bei Illex Wobblern (Tiny Fry, kleine Squirrel) zu schön teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jo, das Schnurdicken+Tragkraftproblem schlagen bei dieser Spinnklasse voll zu. Einerseits braucht man sehr dünne Spinnweb-Schnüre um das Köderchen überhaupt gut rauszubringen, je dünner desto besser, auf der anderen Seite reißt das dann auch so leicht. Bis 0,14er einer weichen knotenfesten Mono (Tectan,Platil-Strong) halte ich ja noch für machbar, aber mit einer 0,18 fühle ich mich schon deutlich besser, in Gewässer mit auch Großfischen drin meine untere Grenze.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Spro Excluspin in 180cm Länge, Wg 1-5g
dazu entweder die Balzer BTX Mini oder eine Mitchell Outrigger. Diese Kombination hat auch schon Forellen über 1kg gelandet.

Oft nehme ich aber auch für die Miniköder meine Balzer Magna Royal 3-25g (210er), da sie die noch sehr genau und auch weit (wenn das mal nötig sein sollte) wirft. Die Spro gehört schon zur Hälfte meiner Tochter...


----------



## profifischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo
Meine UL-Kombo
Rute: Rapala Longcast 6ft 2  1/16oz bis 1/4oz wg
Rolle: Mitchell 308X
Schnur: 0,12er Quantum PT Braid
Köder: Tiny Fry- 76er Squirrel, Spinner gr 0-1, 3,5cm Gufis, Dropshot mit 7-10g Blei.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Drillmaschine (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Kombo:

Shimano Nexave 180L (1,80m 3-15g) :k
Shimano Nexave 1000 :k
Fireline Crystal 0,08 mm :k


----------



## Nordangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Lawsom Kodiak Delta 4-12 gr. 3-teilig, 6,6 fuß mit großem Endring. Der Hammer für BaFo, Barsch und sogar große Hechte.

Rolle Tica Cetus SB500

Schnur 0,18 und o,20 mono von Climax.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Nordangler
hab das Bild ja in der Bachforellenpirsch gesehen, und frage mich wie sich das mit einem so kurzen Hintergriff angelt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tüdel (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Kombo:
Pezon&Michel specialist Trout 2,10m 2-7gr (ähnlich der Redoutable Bass, aber angebl. etwas schneller/steifer)
dazu eine BlueArc 9100 mit 10er FireLine crystal.

Ich weiß, die Schnur is relativ kräftig, aber ich steh nicht so auf den ganz dünnen Fizzelkram (zu dicke Finger zum knoten)


----------



## Steinadler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

meine andere l kombo is die mitchell avocet in 2.1 m und nem wg von 1-5g dazu die shimano exage und 16er mono die rute hat auch einen sehr kurzen grif was gerade am bach vorteilig ist (meiner meinung nach )


----------



## Pfandpirat (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ha! Auf so einen Thread habe ich gewartet.

Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken:

Pezon & Michel Specialist Trout 2,40m; 6-12g WG

Ziel sind kleine Spinner und Miniwobbler (Forelle).
Daher will ich bei diesem geringen Wurfgewicht bleiben. 

Eines meiner Hausgewässer ist die Saale und ich habe die ganze Zeit Bedenken.

Ist die Länge 2,40m für einen breiteren Fluss geeignet? (Wurfweite)

Packt eine Rute mit derart geringem Wurfgewicht auch die Strömung oder ist die Köderführung da nicht mehr möglich?

Anbei Bild Saale (meine Ecke):

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/6638/saaleom3.jpg

Vielleicht kann da jemand was zu sagen, wenn schon einmal so viele UL-Fans in einem Thread sind.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Tüdel schrieb:


> Meine Kombo:
> Pezon&Michel specialist Trout 2,10m 2-7gr (ähnlich der Redoutable Bass, aber angebl. etwas schneller/steifer)



Jepp hatte die Trout mal in der Hand , etwas straffer ist die schon . Aber mich störts nicht , mit der weichen Bass bekomm ich besonders beim Forellenangeln mehr Anschläge durch als mit härteren Ruten |kopfkrat .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Ziel sind kleine Spinner und Miniwobbler (Forelle).
> Daher will ich bei diesem geringen Wurfgewicht bleiben.


Sag doch mal wie kleine bzw. wie schwere Spinner und Wobbler. Ob 3, 6 oder 9g ist schon ein Riesenunterschied, je kleiner desto schwieriger und desto höher die speziellen Ansprüche an das Gerät. Den Zusammenhang mit der Strömung hast Du ja auch schon aufgeführt, die limitiert wieder anders.


----------



## Pfandpirat (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Naja ich dachte an kleine Spinner. Diese sind bei mir zwischen 1-4g.

Weiterhin wollte ich kleine (für Forelle, Barsch und Döbel) Wobbler einsetzen, so um die 4-7g.

Die Rute stirbt mir in der Strömung aber keinen Heldentod oder?

Hab hier leider keinen Laden, der Pezon et Michel führt, dass ich die Rute in die Hand nehmen oder ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## Steffen90 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich fische folgende kombo:

rute: eigenbaurute aus einem fliegenrutenblank mit schön großen ringen. länge ca. 2,4m wg bis ca. 10g max. 15g
rolle: shimano exage 1000 
schnur: 16er stroft
köder: miniwobbler (eigenbau) bis 5cm, kleine twister und gufis bis ca. 3,5cm, kleine blinker und spinner bis größe 1


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte an kleine Spinner. Diese sind bei mir zwischen 1-4g.
> 
> Weiterhin wollte ich kleine (für Forelle, Barsch und Döbel) Wobbler einsetzen, so um die 4-7g.
> 
> ...



Die Länge ist kein Problem, mit ner längeren kannst auch nicht wirklich weiter werfen finde ich.
Aber mit Strömung ist so ne Sache...kommt auf den Köder an und wie stark die Strömung wirklich ist, sieht man ja nicht.
4-7g ist halt wirklich nicht viel, der Druck der Strömung ist da sehr sehr schnell zu viel. Ich würde das nicht ohne testen kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte an kleine Spinner. Diese sind bei mir zwischen 1-4g.


Das wird mit den ganz leichten Spinnern, ordentlich Strömung und größerer Wurfweite schon schwieriger. Die Rute müßte eigentlich superleicht und lang zum Werfen sein, wird in der Strömung (wie stark?) aber schnell zu stark durchbiegen. Die geht dann nicht kaputt oder so, nur wirst Du nicht viel spüren und nichts fangen.
Am besten wäre, du könntest was probieren, und auch umtauschen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht ohne testen kaufen.


jupp #6

@Pfandpirat
Achso: das WG was auf der Rute draufsteht, nützt einem gerade in so einem Fall kaum was, schau lieber was die Ruten real machen, unabhängig vom Aufdruck. Wenn da bis 50g draufsteht, die aber sehr fein ist und deine Anforderung erfüllt, don't worry, viele sind ganz pauschal und damit falsch gelabelt.


----------



## Pfandpirat (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Aber mit Strömung ist so ne Sache... [...] wie stark die Strömung wirklich ist, sieht man ja nicht.



Naja ist schon noch Saale Oberlauf. Steiniger Boden, mittlere bis schnelle Strömung. Ausgenommen natürlich an Wehren o.ä. (siehe Bild).



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht ohne testen kaufen.



Sowas hab ich geahnt. :c


----------



## bazawe (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rute: Pezon & Michel Specialist Trout 2m Wg -7g
Rolle: Stradic 1000 FB
Schnur: 0,16er G-Line von Spro/Gamakatsu
Köder: Miniwobbler
Habe diese Combi leider noch nicht gefischt, alles neu kommt aber nächstes WE in Einsatz.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## ajaekel (20. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

Fenwick Iron Hawk
Länge 2,30m
WG 3-12gr

Macht sich prima mit der Daiwa Laguna 500 und ner 0,06er Fireline Berkley Crystal.

Die 0er Mepps oder auch ultraleichte Wobbler lassen sich damit mind. 20m werfen.

Haben damit erst vor kurzem nen 70er Hecht aus einem mittelschnell fließendem Bach mit einer Tiefe von ca. 1,50m gedrillt. Geht also auch für größere Fische noch ohne Probleme.

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Steinadler (21. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ bazawe 
was hast du für erfahrung mit der stradic ???


----------



## MetalMen (21. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rute: P&M Trout Spin by Alain Foulon 2-7g, 184cm
Rolle Tica Taurus TP2000S
Schnur: 0,20mm Stroft
Köder: Twitch- und Crankbaits bis 8cm, kleine Spinner und Twister

...Feeling: absolut geil!!!

Gruß, Eric


----------



## bazawe (23. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Steinadler
mit der FB noch keine da sie noch neu und ungefischt ist, besitze aber noch eine 1000 FE und 3000 FE die nun schon seit ca. 10 Jahren ihren Dienst ohne zu mucken verrichten. Bin selber neugierig ob die aktuellen Stradic Modelle genauso zuverlässig sind wie die alten. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## ae71 (23. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hallo,habe die pezon&michel redoutable bass in 2,1m 2-7g wg.
dazu eine 1000 stradic fe. mit 0,04 fireline crystal, es lassen sich die köder sehr weit werfen. die schnur ist zwar noch jungfräulich aber der rest nicht. die rute hat schon einige hechte gefangen,aber nur bis zu 45cm! macht sehr viel spaß mit der rute. habe schon eine neue rute im visier, nicht ganz ultra light aber sehr geil: pezon&michel sinking jig oder so 1,9m
5-25g sehr straff. kennt die jemand? 
grüsse
toni


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ruten

DAM Green Cross Power 1,80m* -5g Wg
Spro Exclu Spin 2,10m -7g Wg -7g Wg

*die DAM ist mittlerweile etwa 10cm kürzer, weil mein Frauchen versucht hat einen am Schwanz gehakten Stör über den Kescher zu bugsieren!:q|uhoh::q
Dabei ist die Rute oberhalb der Steckverbindung gebrochen...
Doch nachdem ich die Bruchstelle mit der Säge begradigt habe, paßt die wieder schön zusammen und fängt nach wie vor ihre Forellen!!!#6

Rollen

2* Balzer MTX Mini (die mit 4 Kugellagern)

Schnur

Auf beiden Röllchen so ne superdünne gelbe Geflochtene!
Weiß aber leider Namen und Durchmesser nicht mehr, doch die Schnur hat sich jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren bewährt!


Greez Dirk


----------



## karpfenkuno (26. April 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,

tja, das ist die Rutenklasse, in der ich seit Jahren auf der Suche bin. Ich hatte mal eine Hardy Smuggler Spin, 2-12g, wunderbares feines 7-teiliges Rütchen. Nachdem mir jedoch in einem Jahr zweimal der oberste Zapfen abgebrochen ist, habe ich die Rute wieder verkauft (ist jedesmal problemlos von Hardy repariert worden).

Die einzige Rute, die ich momentan der UL-Klasse zuordnen kann, sind zwei alte Glasfaser-Rute: Hardy Spinning No.1,  2,10m und Abu Suecia Zoom, 1,80m, 2-10g. Dann kommt eine Sportex Carat 1, die ich jedoch eher der L-Klasse zuordnen würde

Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000 oder ganz klassisch Mitchell 308.

Schnur: Stroft GTM 0,16 oder 0,18

schöne gruesse
karpfenkuno


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo UL-Spezies,

da eine Harrison-Rute im UL-Bereich noch auf sich warten läßt, habe ich mir (übergangsweise |supergri) folgende Rute überlegt:

2,10m 2 - 12g Berkley Skeletor Series One Spin

Einsatzbereich: Barschangeln vom Boot mit 1000er Rolle und 0,18mm Stroft; Köder: leichte Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker etc.

Die Skeletor gibt es zur Zeit ja für rund 80€. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Rütchen? Vor allem sollte sie nicht zu schwabbelig sein (ich bin halt Harrison-Fan).

Danke für Eure Infos #6


----------



## Nelson (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ pfandpirat

ja wenn du so ne leichte rute nimmst wirst du wirklich probleme mit der strömung haben.
ich kann dir die *berkley skeletor* in 2.40m mit einem wg. von 4-24g empfehlen.
mit der rute wirfst du genauso weit wie mit ner 3m krücke und leichte köder lassen sich mit ihr auch noch gut werfen. besonders so ausbalancierte köder von illex, lucky craft usw. aber auch rapalas.
dazu kommt aber das sie steif genug ist um auch mittlere strömung gut stand zu halten.
fische mit ihr selber unter anderen auf forellen!
das teil bekommst du mittlerweile schon für 90 euro - mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben.
fakt ist, die rute hat sich bewährt und ich kenne nur gute kritiken.

ich hoffe das ist was für dich und hilft dir weiter.

straffe schnur!!


----------



## sa-s (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo UL-Spezies,
> 
> da eine Harrison-Rute im UL-Bereich noch auf sich warten läßt, habe ich mir (übergangsweise |supergri) folgende Rute überlegt:
> 
> ...



Hallo Margaux,

habe die skelli in 2,70 und 2,40.

sind schon sehr feine rütchen, aber nicht gerade sehr straff.
(kann ja noch nicht mit ner vhf vergleichen, wird aber hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange dauern).

fische hauptsächlich die 2,40-er. bei mir in der donau ziehts schon meist sehr stark und da kommen bei  3-er oder 4-er mepps schon fasst drillgefühle hoch.

mit wobblern habe ich die rute schon lange nicht mehr gefischt, könnte ich aber zur einschätzung am wochenende mal machen und berichten.

die 2,10 soll noch einen tick straffer sein als die 2,40er. vielleicht schmökerst du mal bei den barschalarmern, da wird die rute häuffig eingesetzt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,
ich habe eine Shimano Beastmaster UL 1-7g Länge: 1,50m
Dazu eine Shimano Exage 1000
Mit 0,08er Fireline Crystal... 

ziemlich angenehme Sache.. habe letztens mit der Rute auf Rotfedern geangelt... dabei ist mir eine Schleie von gut 3 Pfund eingestiegen... puhhh.. war schon abenteuerlich


----------



## profifischer (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo
Die 2.10er Skeletor ist extrem schwabbelig. Dei geilsten Ruten zum Barschln sind die kleinen Ashuras. Die Skeltor wuerde ich nur zum Dropshottn und ahnliches verwenden. Fuer Gufis finde ich sie richtig mies.
mfg Manuel


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich nutze die balzer diabolo senso spin 25 länge: 210cm 
dazu ebenfalls die exage von shimano mit 0.12 er spiderwire stealth


----------



## Pfandpirat (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Nelson

Komplett richtig was du da geschrieben hast.

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden (habe die Rute aufgrund des WG im Lightcombo-Thread gepostet).

Ich habe meinem lokalen Händler eine Sänger Pro-T Fast Jig, 2,10m, WG 5- 20g (eher weniger), Gewicht ca. 160g gefunden. 

Solide Rute für <40€.


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



profifischer schrieb:


> Die 2.10er Skeletor ist extrem schwabbelig.


 
Genau das habe ich befürchtet!! Ich setze zwar auf Barsche eher selten GuFis ein, sondern in der Regel leichte Spinner und Miniwobbler, aber schnell darf die Rute trotzdem sein. Was ich bisher an UL-Ruten mit maximal 12 oder 15g. Wurfgewicht in 2,10m in der Hand hatte, war mir fast immer zu schwabbelig.

Bis letztes Jahr hatte in eine alte DAM Winkle-Picker mit 10g-Spitze dafür eingesetzt, war gar nicht so schlecht. Die fiel allerdings meiner "Angelkellerausdünnung" zum Opfer. Dieses Jahr habe ich die Barsche bisher vernachlässigt, möchte das aber wieder ändern. 

Wer kann denn eine 2,10m bis maximal 12 - 15g. WG Barschrute empfehlen, die nicht schwabbelig ist? Darf ruhig unter 100€ bleiben, da ich ja irgendwann auf eine Harrison (oder einen Mad-Blank ) hoffe.


----------



## profifischer (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Rapala Long Cast ist extrem schnell, ich kenne aber keinen Shop wo du die bekommen kannst. Die Spro Passion ist auch nicht schlecht. Die Redoutable Bass soll auch super sein.
mfg Manuel


----------



## bazawe (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Margaux
schau Dich mal bei Pezon & Michel um, die haben ein paar schöne Ruten, liegen preislich so um die € 100.-

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Margaux
Thomas9904 hat doch einen schönen Zandrfangbericht mit dem kleinen 2,10m Stöckchen hier letztens reingesetzt, der Zander war auch auf der Titelseite.

Ich würde aber immer eine 2,40m bevorzugen, und dann ist die Auswahl da größer. Die leichte -24g Sekeletor halte ich für das äußerste an Leichtigkeit


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Thomas9904 hat doch einen schönen Zanderfangbericht mit dem kleinen 2,10m Stöckchen hier letztens reingesetzt


 
@AngelDet
Jau, guter Hinweis, das ist doch glatt an mir vorbeigegangen...
Trotzdem befürchte ich nach wie vor, daß die Skeletor (mir) zu schwabbelig sein könnte.

@all
Danke für die Tipps!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich weiß, wo es einen schönen 2,4m L-Spinnstock aus IM7 für ganz wenig Geld gibt. Zwar nicht VHF, aber auch gar nicht so schlecht dagegen.  PN


----------



## Margaux (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich bin für das Barschejagen vom Boot auf 2,10m fixiert, könnte aber (bis der Prototyp von Mad kommt :q) auch mit 2,40m klarkommen - wenn das Angebot stimmt :q:q:q. PN#6


----------



## M. O. (10. September 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Tach!

Ich fische mit der folgenden Kombo:
Shimano Beast Master Spinning 180L (1.80 m lang, 2-8 g WG)
Shimano Exage 1000RA
Stroft GTM (0.16 mm)

Am Weiher habe ich sehr viel Spaß mit Wobblern bis 6 cm und Spinnern bis zur Größe 2. Auch die leichtesten Wobbler kommen mit dieser Kombination auf eine passable Weite. Gegen Strömung in Bach oder Fluss sind Spinner der Größe 1 noch sehr gut zu führen (etwas größer aber noch in Weidenblattform).

Gruß


----------



## PureContact (15. September 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Cherrywood 1.80m Mitchell 308X Gold
wenig Budget aber läuft echt gut


----------



## LocalPower (18. September 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rute: Mitchell Avocet UL Spin 210 (2,10m 2-6g.)
Rolle: derzeit noch eine 2000er Ryobi Ecusima mit 12er Spiderwire
          (will mir für das Stöckchen aber ne 1000er Exage FA oder    
           Mitchell 310xe Gold holen + ner 10er Schnur)
Köder: Spinner Gr. 1-3, Jigs 1-3g. + kleine Gummis

Die Rute verträgt auch ein wenig mehr als die 6g...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Muß hier mal die Berichte von Thomas9904 reintackern, wie weit man UL-Angeln treiben kann, sofern einem Fortuna und Petrus auch gewogen sind.

"Berkley Skeletor Series one, 7 feet lang, WG 2 – 12 Gramm, dazu die ABU Cardinal 301 und Fireline Crystal 0,08mm"

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104922

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111018

Echt #r und |schild-g , in vielen anderen Fällen geht das aber nicht so gut aus.


----------



## PureContact (5. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

die Exage scheint ja echt angesagt zu sein, was sagt dnn ihr zu ner kleinen RedArc zum BaFo fischen?
dazu ne P&M...
das wäre es für die kommende Saison


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



PureContact schrieb:


> die Exage scheint ja echt angesagt zu sein, was sagt dnn ihr zu ner kleinen RedArc zum BaFo fischen?
> dazu ne P&M...
> das wäre es für die kommende Saison


Ganz einfach: Für wirklich UL ist die RedArc in Gr.1000 oder 2000 zu schwer, ~260g. Genauso die ganzen anderen Familien-Typen, die kleinen sind 2000er Rollen, und richtig für das L-Fischen, sogar mit Ambitionen nach mehr, sehr gut mit Reserven für übergroße Anbeisser. 

Wer aber ein "Röllchen" und keine ausgewachsene Rolle haben will, dem bietet sich mit der Exage 1000 oder ähnlichen Shimano-Röllchen (unter 100 EUR) eine sehr feine kleine Rolle an, Ende 100g bis knapp 200g. Das ist ein Riesenunterschied in der Abstimmung. 

Ich bin zwar der (sicherheitstechnischen) Meinung, man sollte bei unklaren Fischverhältnissen nicht unter sehr gut kombinierter L-Stärke fischen - dann eben gut 2000er Arc, aber das ändert nichts an den Abstimmungswünschen für eine kleine UL-Combo. 

Gibt auch noch andere Hersteller, wobei sich das preislich gar nichtmal was gibt. Die von Thomas verwendet Cardinal 301 sieht zumindest auch sehr nett aus. 

Es hindert einen auch niemand, eine stärkere Rolle an die UL-Rute zu bauen und die nur für die Miniköder so zart einzusetzen, mit mehr "Backpower". Stimme ich aber gerne den UL-Fans zu, daß das keine richtige UL-Combo ist.


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Combo fürs UL-Fischen ist folgende:

Rute: Berkley Lightning Rod, 1,80m, 5-20g
Rolle: Simano Exage 1000 FA mit Stren 0,20mm/3,1kg (mono) oder Whiplash Pro 0,06mm/10,6kg (geflochten)
Alternativrolle: Ultimate Beldera 500 mit Stroft GTM 0,18mm/3,6kg (mono)


----------



## Lümmy (10. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Rute : P&M Specialist Lure WG 7-15 Gramm 2,40 M
Rolle : 1000er Exage


Fazit : Passt hervoragend:vik:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich - anders als beim Fliegenfischen, und selbst da ist es ein überschätzes Thema - das Rollengewicht nicht sehr wichtig. Das Rollengewicht muss, weil es sich dicht bei der Wurfhand befindet, nicht so sehr beschleunigt werden, deshalb nehme ich gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf, wenn diese denn zur Stabilität des Teils beitragen.


----------



## Illex2442 (29. November 2007)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

So,nun will ich euch mal bissl was von meiner UL-Spinn-Combo erzählen.
Gekauft habe ich sie mir im Sommer 2004.Hatte gerade meine Lohnsteuer zurück bekommen und wollte mir mal was richtig schönes leisten.Auch im hinblick darauf das es im März 2005 nach Spanien zum Wels und Zanderfischen gehen sollte...Mir ist dann zufällig der Fliegenfischerkatalog von Rudi Heeger in die Hände gekommen und da sah ich sie zum ersten malie SAGE GSP 260-3........Eine dreigeteilte Reisespinnrute;1,80 lang;WG 3-8g bei einem Rutengewicht von 84(!!!!!!!!!!)g...Der Preis war allerdings schon übel,vor allem wenn man gerade erst ausgelernt hat.Habe mir die Rute dann nach telefonischer Absprache bestellt und konnte es kaum erwarten bis ich sie das erste mal in Händen halten konnte.Als sie dann kam und sie aus ihrem mitgelieferten Cordura-Transportrohr gezogen habe,dachte ich erstmal "das kann doch nicht sein!Wo ist die Rute?".Doch sie war tatsächlich im Futteral.Ultraleicht,doch mit richtig Power im Rücken.Ein absolut geniales Teil!Konnte dann im ersten Sommer/Herbst gleich einige schöne Barsche und Hechte bis ca 3,5kg fangen.Bei den Ködern ist bei 5cm Wobblern,1er Spinnern und ca 10cm Gummis ziemlich Schluss.Würde zwar mehr gehen,doch dann fischt sie sich nichtmehr so schön...
Und dann kam Spanien.Konnte an den ersten zwei Tagen 47 Zander mit biszu 4,7kg landen um am dritten Tag fing ich auf einen 6cm Twister noch einen 163cm,28kg Wels!!!Die Rute hielt gut mit,war also nicht so dass ich ihn nur schwimmen ließ.Der Drill dauert ca. 15 Minuten.Als Rolle hatte ich eine Stradic 1000 mit 0,12 PowerPro von SPRO.One Stahlvorfach,Wirbel usw.Direkt angeknotet.Ich denke,sowas wird mir wohl nie mehr passieren,von daher wird diese Rute bei mir ein langes und glückliches Leben führen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. April 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rute: P&M Specialist Trout 2,10m 2-7g WG
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10200
Schnur: 0,16mm Berkey Trilene Sensation


----------



## esox82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rute: Berkley Skeletor 2,1m 2-12gr
Rolle: WFT Alubraid20
Schnur: 18er SpderWire Super Mono XXX


----------



## Stefan660 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Kombo:

Rute : Balzer Edition Royal IM 10 Spin 2,10m 3 - 25g
Rolle : Abu Cardinal 801 
Schnur : 0,20 Dynasteel von D.A.M. / 0,06 Berkley Fireline Chrystal

Leicht und handlich!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. April 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

(L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle, Barsch)´

Da passt deine Combo besser rein

mfg Flo


----------



## maarfischer (18. April 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische UL mit:

DAM Super Natural Felchen 1-5 g
ABU Cardinal 601 ALB FD 
Monofil 0.16


----------



## Bobster (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,
'bin vom UL Spinner Virus befallen worden und brauche 
Bestätigung oder Kritik für folgende Combo:

Rute: Sportex Carat Spin U-Light, 200cm, WG bis 12 G
Gewicht 124 G
.....schon bestellt !
Schnur : Stroft GTP Typ 1 - 3.o Kg in grün
.....schon da !
Rolle : entweder ExageFA 1000 Gewicht 205 G
Ryobi Zauber Gewicht 280 G
ABU Cardinal 801FD Gewicht 223 G

Zielfisch: Barsch, Döbel, Forelle.....
Einsatz : Bigge, Lister, kleine Stillgewässer, 

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Rolle : entweder ExageFA 1000 Gewicht 205 G
> Ryobi Zauber Gewicht 280 G


Also für 'ne echte federleichte UL-Spinne lieber die wesentlich leichtere Exage-FA 1000.

Die Ryobi und dabei besser die Ryobi Excia 1000/2000 kannst Du gut für eine L-Spinnrute mit kräftigen Reserven nehmen, die kann von der Bremse und Metallbody so wie eine ganz große (4000er), eignet sich ideal als Forellencomborolle und Leichtspinnenbestandteil auf alles.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also meine Pezon et Michel Specialist Trout 2,10m 2-7g ist mit einer Red Arc 10200 perfekt ausbalanciert. Ist leicht und liegt super in der Hand, da brauche ich kein Plastikbomber!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Bobster (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...schon 'mal recht herzlichen Dank.

'scheint ja, als hätte ich nicht allzuviel falsch gemacht
bei der Zusammenstellung.
Sicherlich ist weniger Plastic mehr.....
aber hier in der UL Klasse ?
In der L Klasse sicherlich schon wieder machbarer.

Wie weit wirft man den in der UL Klasse mit einem
3 - 7 Gramm Wobbler - 2 Meter Rute und Typ 1 Stroft,
Einhändig - 20 Meter ?

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...wollte 'mal eben Bericht erstatten !

'bin dann wegen der Rolle noch kurz nach Angel-U in
Do gefahren und habe mir die Red Arc, R-Zauber und die Eaxage zum Vergleich in die Hand genommen.
Zu meiner Rute passte die Exage am besten !
Klein, leicht und ausgewogen mit einer excellenten Schnurwicklung. Volltreffer ! Kurz noch einige Miniwobbler gekauft, leider war das Sortiment an UL Minis ziemlich mies :r und ab nach Hause alles montiert, dann ab ans Gewässer.

Ein neues "Spinngefühl" |supergri
Einhändiges werfen in der 50ccm Klasse :vik:
Selbst mit dem "Midget" (2g/2cm) aus der Trout Serie von
Ultimate noch lockere 15-20 Meter geworfen !
Die 4cm/4g - 6cm/6g von Rapala kommen locker auf
20-30 Meter #6

...und sogar einen schonen Barsch auf dem neuen Gerät
gefangen.
Was will man mehr.

Bin dann mal weg .........

Bobster


----------



## barschzocker1961 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich wollte mir die P&M Specialist Trout 2,10m 2-7g WG zulegen habe aber leider keinen händler in der nähe wo ich sie mal anfassen kann also seid ihr gefragt ist sie steif oder eher weich und ist der untere griff nicht zu kurz und welche köder kann ich darmit werfen???
lg barschzocker


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Würde die Trout als Regular bezeichnen. Hat ein "fast" parabolische Aktion. Der Griff der 2,10m ist lang genug, länger als bei dem 1,5m und 1,8m Modell. Der Chubby passt perfekt zur Rute. Der DD Chubby geht, aber alles andere als Ideal. Ein Squirrel 61 ist auch noch fischbar. Spinner der Größe 00-1 passen perfekt zur Rute. Kann später mal ein Foto vom Griff einstellen.

mfg Flo


----------



## barschzocker1961 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ok danke schön also ist die rute straff


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nö "regular". Für was willst du sie einsetzen?

mfg Flo


----------



## barschzocker1961 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

also ich wollte sie in bächen benutzen vllt auch mal in der moselund deshalb wollte ich eig eine straffe rute was hältst du denn von einer leichten shimano speedmaster??? 

mfg barschzocker


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Benutze die auch in der Mosel, welche Köder?
Damit es hier nicht zu sehr offtopic wird, kannste auch ne PN schicken.

mfg Flo


----------



## GT512 (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hallo

so,nicht mehr lange,bis meine Pezon & Michel Specialist Trout 1x 2,1m 2-7g und 1x 2,4m 6-12g kommen  besitze zwar schon eine 2,1m 2-7g;DA ich aber nicht gerne so oft umbaue usw. und auch wirklich sehr zufrieden mit der rute bin und diese auch keine wünsche offen lässt.meines wissens nach kann man mit der rute selbst leichte köder z.b. 3g locker mit einer hand mal auf 30 m katapultieren und das auch noch sehr zielgenau.

bin heute bei meinem dealer gewesen,da noch eine schöne rolle gefehlt hat,hab mir mal die shimano exage 1000 angesehen 245g nicht schlecht,nur der preis,mit dem konnte ich mich nicht ganz anfreunden 89,95€.zum glück hatten die noch einige Shimano Technium 1500 mgs da zu 99,95 €(angebot) sonstiger normalpreis 189€ 220g also liegt es ja näher eine hochwertigere und vorallem leichtere rolle zu nehmen,was ich auch dann getan hab und denke mal die bessere wahl war.

 Was sagt ihr zu dieser Combo???

Rute: Pezon & Michel Specialist Trout Serie 
Rolle: Shimano Technium 1500 Mgs
Schur: 0,16 mono 2,8kg


grüße an alle alex


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da gehört eine 2500er Rolle ran. Ansonsten ne gute Sache.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Fische die Trout in 2,10m mit einer Red Arc 10200 und einer 0,20er Mono. Eine 0,16er war mir einfach zu anfällig bei etwas Wind und Gestrüpp bzw. ein Grashalm reichte um den kompletten Wurf zu stoppen.  

mfg Flo


----------



## GT512 (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da gehört eine 2500er Rolle ran. Ansonsten ne gute Sache.


 

Meinst du jetzt von der Schnurfassung her? 2500 Spule hab ich letzte woch schon bestell,aber kommt laut dealer in zwei wochen,oder erst in 6 wochwn.auf die 1500 Spule gingen auch schon 250m 0,16mm drauf,was ich finde schon einiges ist.
von der rute bin ich echt begeistert,macht richtig spass die kleine 2-7g,auch bei fischen von 2 kg.hatte jederzeit genügend reserven um den fisch zu führen,kann die echt nur empfehlen feines teil


mfg an alle alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nö, an so einer Rute wir man nie 250m 0,16mm Mono brauchen, aber von der Größe der Rolle und der Ausgewogenheit passt einer 2000er einfach am besten....

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nein nicht wegen der Schnurfassung. Dazu würde ich auch niemals 250m 16er auf eine Rolle spulen. Dann lieber 100m Hauptschnur und etwas drunter füttern.

Warum eine 2500er. Ich hatte die 2.10m mit 2-7g WG mit einer 2500 Technium FB (mit 0.20mm Stroft) in der Hand, das war sehr angenehm, das Werfen war echt klasse. Optisch passte das auch von der Größe der Rolle. Eine 1000er wäre mir auch generell zu klein (nicht wegen der Schnurfassung). 

Nebenbei sind die 1000er Rollen "Puffrollen".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Chrizzi: Die 2000er Arc ist schon sehr klein, vom Body und den Abmaßen her. Genau wie bei den großen Größen kommt z.B. die vergleichbare Shimano oder Daiwa an die Abmaße nicht herunter ran. Und die 1000/2000 haben nur eine andere Spule, womit es außer bei einem Sonderangebot oder der expliziten niedrigen Notwendigkeit für die Schnurfassung keinen Grund für die 1000er gibt. Dafür stehen die sich manchmal in den Läden tot.  Allerdings ist so eine recht kleine Rolle dafür recht schwer, aber wer ein bischen schwerere Rollen wegen der Balance an seiner Combo mag, der ist damit sehr gut beraten, ich mag z.B. zu kleine+leichte Rollen nicht, die die Rute bei Haltung am (genügend langen) Vordergriff nicht gegenbalancieren können, und vom Gefühl her wirft es sich viel schlechter bei zu leichter Rolle. Das sind dann nur mechanistische Faktoren, aber wichtig.

Bei den 1000er Shimanogrößen stimme ich Dir auch zu: Das sind so kleine Röllchen, wo ernste Zweifel bei der Einsetzbarkeit auf große Fische habe. UL-Gerät schließt ja nun gerade das Haken + Drillen großer Fische nicht aus, eher im Gegenteil: Auf sowas beissen eigentlich überproportional viel große Fische, weil es so fein unauffällig ist. Das hat Thomas mit seinem Wels+Zander an der "Felchen"-Skeletor gefangen ja waidlich demonstriert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Eine 0,16er war mir einfach zu anfällig bei etwas Wind und Gestrüpp bzw. *ein Grashalm reichte* um den kompletten Wurf zu stoppen.


Sag mal, in welcher Bodenhöhe machst Du denn die Würfe, oder was für ein Riesengras hast Du da?  

Der mußte jetze aber sein.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich angel da wo sonst fast keiner Angelt und da trifft man schon mal auf über Mann hohes Gewächs. Ob Schilf, Binsen oder anderes Zeug.

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bezüglich der Rollengröße sehe ich das genauso wie Chrizzi.

Welchen Vorteil außer geringen Gewichts bietet denn eine kleinere Rolle? Die Rollengröße muss zur Größe des Leitringes passen bzw. zum Abstand Leitring-Rollenhalter.

Wenn man sich überlegt, dass es hochwertige 3000er Rollen mit 180g Gewicht gibt, dann gibt es für mich keinen vernünftigen Grund, mal abgesehen von der zarten Optik, auf eine 1000er, 1500er oder 2000er zurückzugreifen.

Wenn ich hier lese, dass hier einige mit einer 0,06 Whipflash angeln, dann frage ich mich, ob die sich jemals mal Gedanken über ihre Schnur gemacht haben. Damit kann man Dorsch und Hechte stippen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ Sundvogel: Eine 2000er Rolle passt perfekt an die Trout, eine 3000er wäre wieder völlig überdimensoniert.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei den 1000er Shimanogrößen stimme ich Dir auch zu: Das sind so kleine Röllchen, wo ernste Zweifel bei der Einsetzbarkeit auf große Fische habe. UL-Gerät schließt ja nun gerade das Haken + Drillen großer Fische nicht aus, eher im Gegenteil: Auf sowas beissen eigentlich überproportional viel große Fische, weil es so fein unauffällig ist. Das hat Thomas mit seinem Wels+Zander an der "Felchen"-Skeletor gefangen ja waidlich demonstriert.



Öhm, im Normalfall reicht eine 1000er für den Spaß. 

Nehmen wir mal die Trout als Beispiel:

2-7g (für mich nicht unbedingt UL, ehr L aber ok) Wurfgewicht. Gefischt wird damit am Forellenbach/-au/-fluss. 

Damit weiß man schonmal, mehr als ein paar Meter wird man wohl kaum werfen und so weit kann der Fisch nicht fliehen, außer den Bach runter. 
Wenn jetzt (wie hier) mit einer 16er Schnur gefischt wird, wird man damit NIEMALS eine 1000er Rolle kaputt bekommen. 

Einfacher wird es, wenn man richtig Platz hat und auch etwas Schnur drauf hat. Hier am See ist es wohl kein Problem ein fetten Hecht an der Kombo rauszuholen (250m 16er Schnur an der Trout), wenn man ein Stahl dran hat.  Da sollte man ohne Probleme ein 1m Hecht mich ranbekommen - dauert zwar, aber sollte ohne Probleme machbar sein.


Dennoch wäre eine 1000er Rolle nichts für mich.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> *We**nn man sich überlegt, dass es hochwertige 3000er Rollen mit 180g Gewicht gibt,* dann gibt es für mich keinen vernünftigen Grund, mal abgesehen von der zarten Optik, auf eine 1000er, 1500er oder 2000er zurückzugreifen.



Welche? Meine Twin Power *C*3000 wiegt 250 oder 255g. Und das ist eine 2500er Größe mit eine auf 3000er Größe tiefere Spule.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sorry Versehen

Sephia Cl4 C3000S  

190g


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel: Eine 2000er Rolle passt perfekt an die Trout, eine 3000er wäre wieder völlig überdimensoniert.
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Ok, ok, ging mir auch mehr ums Gewicht, 1000er Rollen finde ich ziemlich ungeeignet. Kommt ja auch ein wenig auf die Marke an.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ok das ist krass.... hätte nicht gedacht, dass die das so leicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sie werben damit, dass das Material 7 mal die Tour de France gewonnen hat. Die Rolle ist natürlich aus Carbon gefertigt. Ich überlege ob sie nicht an meine Mefospinnen passt.

Was immer ärgerlich ist, das ist, dass solche Rollen hier nicht ansatzweise auf den Markt kommen...

3,5 kg drag max 10kg für unter 200 Teuronen und 7 schnuckelige ARB-Lager gibt es noch umsonst dazu...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

und eine gefräste Schraubkurbel hat sie auch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hört sich perfekt für den superleichten Spinnangeleinsatz an!
Vor allem muss wie oben schon ein paar mal angerissen, gerade die an sich kleine Spinnrolle im glücklichen Ernstfall die Sache richten, darf ein gut Stück Reserve mitbringen.


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hört sich perfekt für den superleichten Spinnangeleinsatz an!
> Vor allem muss wie oben schon ein paar mal angerissen, gerade die an sich kleine Spinnrolle im glücklichen Ernstfall die Sache richten, darf ein gut Stück Reserve mitbringen.



Ja aber auch nur, wenn ich eine 0.06er Whiplash drauf hab. 

Ich bezweifel, dass ich eine 1000er Rolle mit einer 20er Mono kaputt bekomme. Wofür braucht diese Rolle dann NOCH mehr reserven, wenn vorher die Schnur aufgiebt? 
Und eine 0.06er Whiplash ist nichts für's UL oder L Fischen, das Zeug kann man bald zum Jerken nehmen.
Man stellt die Combo ja normal mit Sinn und Verstand zusammen, und da kommt dann auch eine entsprechend dünne Schnur auf die kleine Rolle, ansonsten kauft man sich auch eine entsprechend große Rolle.

Wenn man hier meint, für einen 2g Wobbler eine 10kg Geflochtene zu brauchen... mein Gott, ich weiß nicht. Und selbst das würde die 1000er Rolle überstehen, da die Drillinge aufbiegen, es sei die werden gegen dicke Karpfeneinzelhaken getauscht. 
Nur sowas hat dann nichtsmehr mit UL zu tun.


----------



## GT512 (18. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

eines verstehe ich überhaupt nicht,wieso es zweifel gibt mit einer 1000/1500er einen größeren fisch zu landen,wobei groß auch relativ ist?
ich meine wenn die materialien stimmen,wieso sollte es dann nicht möglich sein?
wie schon bereits gennant,siehe oben.: haben die 1000/1500er und die 2000/2500er ein und den selben body.
meistens ist da auch der gewichtsunterschied minimal,wenn es überhaupt einen gibt.

also wieso mit ner 2500er und mit ner 1500er nicht,wenn der body doch der selbe ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ja aber auch nur, wenn ich eine 0.06er Whiplash drauf hab.
> 
> Ich bezweifel, dass ich eine 1000er Rolle mit einer 20er Mono kaputt bekomme. Wofür braucht diese Rolle dann NOCH mehr reserven, wenn vorher die Schnur aufgiebt?


Mit meiner 0,18mm Mono für Forellen bekommt man 3,5kg rüber, akribisch montiert, und die hat keine 0,21mm oder sowas.
Das hat mit Hängerlast schon eine Rutenspitze gekillt, allerdings war diejenige leicht angeritzt.
Alleine damit kann man etliche leichte Ruten der Kategorie "fein - zart - schnell" knacken, zumindest bei hektischer Handhabung - versprochen. :g
Wenn jemand eine dünne gute geflochtene nimmt und gut montiert, kommt er auf ca. 5kg, das ist keine Hexerei. Gute VMC oder Owner in 8 bis 4 biegt man nicht einfach so auf, d.h. wenn man will, kann man eben auf 4 oder 5kg Tragkraft gehen - muß man aber nicht. Und dabei bleibt alle fein und hauchdünn. :m
Mich interessiert das halt immer wegen der zu erwartenden Beifänge. :g

Eine Shimano Exage 2500 kommt z.B. mit 3,5kg nicht mehr gut klar, verwindet den Rotor und Bügelarm sehr stark. Ein zugeknallte (kleine) Arc 2000 spielt nach etlichen Messungen bis max. 4kg mit, dort limitiert die Bremse, die Gehäusemechanik hielte weit mehr.
Das ist alles noch kein besonders deftiges Zeugs, und trotzdem kann man damit schon gewaltig drillen.

Wenn Uli jetzt von einer kleinen Shimano-Rolle schreibt, die da mit zu paßt und trotzdem nur 190g wiegt, dann ist das einfach eine feine und eben ziemlich sicher *hochqualitative* verfügbare Komponente, und das finde ich gut! #6

Wie schon angesprochen: Ich halte es für sinnvoll, je leichter die Spinnangelklasse ist, umso mehr in die Gerätequalität zu investieren, weil es sich dort am ehesten bei Überraschungen bezahlt macht, die Ausnutzung von sehr feinem Material eher mal wichtig wird.


----------



## drehteufel (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich bin krampfhaft auf der Suche nach einer St. Croix Legend Elite Spinning ES60MF oder ES66MF. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich sowas herbekomme? In Deutschland gibt es keinen Händler dafür. Soll meine Twitchrute für Squirrel und Co. werden. Möchte nicht unbedingt aus Amerika importieren wg. den unverschämten Versankosten.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Frag Tacklewarehouse oder Cabelas (USA). Die versenden sowas für ~$36. Das ist ok.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich gebe Chrizzi Recht, UL-Fischen heisst bei mir 12er oder 14er Mono, da bekomme ich sowieso kaum Druck auf de Rute, was soll ich da mit 2000er oder gar 3000er Rollen?

Mit der 750er Symetre hat mein Kumpel einen Marmor von 1,30 gelandet, ich selber Hechte bis 1,04 an der dünnen Mono - die Rollen haben es überstanden...

Für die L-Spinnrute finde ich 2000er Rollen OK, aber UL ist bei mir doch noch mal ne klasse leichter, oder?


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

_@ Schleien-Stefan_
_...."Ich gebe Chrizzi Recht, UL-Fischen heisst bei mir 12er oder 14er Mono, da bekomme ich sowieso kaum Druck auf de Rute, was soll ich da mit 2000er oder gar 3000er Rollen?"_

Dem kann ich aus Erfahrung nur Zustimmen.
Wir diskutieren hier über Miniwobbler von 2g-5g !
Wenn ich unter günstigen Vorraussetzungen an einem See,
bei windstille, meine 30 Meter schaffe, ist das Maximum
an Wurfweiter in etwa erreicht.
Ein 2g Miniwobbler z.B., baut dann bein einkurbeln nicht den Druck auf, den es benötigt um auf einer 2000er oder 3000er
eine stramme, exakte Schnurverlegung zu erzielen.
Das Ergebnis ist eine lose Wicklung, die, wenn man mit dem Daumen etwas auf die Schnur an der Spule drückt,
fast 0,5 cm Spielraum hat.
Dieses wiederum sind beste Verhältnisse um sich Perücken zu werfen.
Natürlich spielt die Schnurstärke auch eine Rolle |kopfkrat
Denke mir aber das wir hier über UL Combos diskutieren
und ein Geflecht/Mono in der 1Kg - 3Kg Klasse -höchstens !
benutzt wird.

Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren hier über Miniwobbler von 2g-5g !
> 
> Natürlich spielt die Schnurstärke auch eine Rolle |kopfkrat
> Denke mir aber das wir hier über UL Combos diskutieren
> ...


Es geht um die kleinsten *Köder*, ganz klar! Genauso aber Spinner der Gr. 1, 0 und 00. Oben im Thread steht 2-10g, weil es interessant sein kann, trotz dem Fokus auf den "Dingelchen" auch nach oben hin mit derselben Rute ein wenig mehr zu benutzen. Unter 2g kann man nicht mehr von werfen reden, da nehme ich wahrscheinlich auch lieber die 6m Stipprute, das reicht weiter.  

Man kann das jetzt als eine "Felchenrute" interpretieren, muss das aber nicht.
Einmal ist das das winzigste Zeug, was man dazu so einsetzen, kürzeste Rütchen und leichteste Rollen.
Wie gesagt, man kann, aber man muss nicht.

Weil: Wenn man Rute, Rolle und Schnur so wählt, dass man damit gut mit den kleinen Ködern arbeiten kann, dann ist das auch UL-Fischerei, *mit kleinsten Kunstködern gezielt auf meist relativ kleine Fische*.


Margaux schrieb:


> Was ich bisher an UL-Ruten mit maximal 12 oder 15g. Wurfgewicht in 2,10m in der Hand hatte, war mir fast immer zu schwabbelig.


Das zeigt ein weiteres vornehmend subjektives Problem, was ich damit auch habe. Lieber einen Tick straffer und dafür ein besseres Gefühl, als ein Schwabbelstecken, aber darüber hat sowieso jeder eine etwas andere Empfindung und Meinung.


Bobster schrieb:


> Wenn ich unter günstigen Vorraussetzungen an einem See,
> bei windstille, meine 30 Meter schaffe, ist das Maximum
> an Wurfweiter in etwa erreicht.


Zu den 30m mit 2g sag ich mal nicht weiter außer 



			
				Bobster schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 2g Miniwobbler z.B., baut dann bein einkurbeln nicht den Druck auf, den es benötigt um auf einer 2000er oder 3000er
> eine stramme, exakte Schnurverlegung zu erzielen.
> Das Ergebnis ist eine lose Wicklung, die, wenn man mit dem Daumen etwas auf die Schnur an der Spule drückt,
> fast 0,5 cm Spielraum hat.
> Dieses wiederum sind beste Verhältnisse um sich Perücken zu werfen.


Dazu frag ich mich bloß, was für eine verwendete Rolle und Schnur? |kopfkrat

Es aber klar und einleuchtend, dass man mit ein wenig mehr, z.B. einer 2500er Rolle anstelle einer 1000er, etwas mehr machen kann, und z.B. sowas wie geringeren Schnurkringel bei Mono oder Fireline erzeugt. Wenn ich eine 4000er Matchspule verwende, geht das sogar noch besser, mit 0.14 - 0.18mm Mono, das kann ein größere Rolle auch, oder eben sogar besser. Die Mono wird weniger eng aufgedreht und das geht erstens von der Zugkraft her leichter und liegt zweitens besser. 
Von der Perückenneigung als nächstem Punkt rede ich mal gar nicht mehr, dazu ist im AB schon viel über die anzweifelbare Sinnhaftigkeit von Miniröllchen mit kleinen Spulendurchmessern geschrieben worden. Geraetefetischist beharte mehr auf sinnigen 50mm Spulenkantendurchmesser, ich sage mal (wieder) die 45 bis 50mm müssen sein. :m
Natürlich alles gescheite hochwertige Rollen mit einer passenden Dünnschnureignung vorausgesetzt.

Wichtig ist zuerst die Gerätebalance (Rutenlänge) und ob man mit dem Einzug klarkommt. Mit einer (zu) kleinen Rolle kann man sich an weiten Gewässern einen Wolf kurbeln. Ich nehme z.B. - wenn es paßt - lieber eine 3m voll UL-geeignete Spinrute und eine etwas stärkere 250g Arc 1000/2000 mit WS daran, und schon habe ich keine Weitwurfprobleme. Mit der 4000er Rolle komme ich noch weiter und kann bei schneller Köderführung trotzdem noch nett kurbeln. Bei entsprechender Abstimmung macht daran jeder Fisch entsprechend der Rutenpower Spaß, wieso mit noch leichterem Gerät das Risiko auf die Spitze treiben? Das billigende Inkaufnehmen von Abrissen halte ich für unwaidgerecht. :g
Diese Combo ist aber sicher nichts für z.B. den kleinen Wildbach, Guerilla-Angeln, beschränkten Raum, mehr oder weniger vertikal vom Boot. Auch klar.

Würde das mit UL-Kleinst und UL-Lang schon unterscheiden wollen, UL-Lang für Forellenfischerei, Talsperre, Küste, aber auch Bäche wo man unsichtbar bleiben will.

Die Beifangsituation bestimmt auch noch einmal, auf was man sich einlassen kann, bedeutsam an hindernisreichen Gewässern. Wenn lauter Baumteile oder gar ganze Baumstümpfe unter Wasser rumstehen, ist eine zu zarte Combo programmiert auf Verlust. 
Bei Freiwasser oder Boot hat man einige Chancen mehr. Insofern gibt es Unterschiede, was am reinen Sandboden-Baggersee funzt, tut es längst nicht woanders. 

Gerade um da Unterschiede aufzuzeigen und zu sammeln sind die Threads doch da, und wenn mir jemand erzählt, dass er mit einer 4,20m Matchrute erfolgreich mit Kleinstködern Forellen spinnert und wie, dann werde ich das ernst nehmen. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Für die L-Spinnrute finde ich 2000er Rollen OK, aber UL ist bei mir doch noch mal ne klasse leichter, oder?


 
Hast recht. Wenn aber größer genauso leicht ist, sehe ich bei größeren Spulendurchmessern nur Vorteile. Es ist wohl vor allem eine Frage der Optik.

Mir ging es auch mehr darum, darauf hinzuweisen, das es mittlerweile auch größere Rollen gibt mit einem Gewicht unter 200g. Mit einer 0,06 FLC oder einer 0,16-0,18er Mono kann ich mit einer Rolle einer sehr großen Bereich abdecken.


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

_*Angeldet*_
_*Zu den 30m mit 2g sag ich mal nicht weiter außer*_ 

Nun ja, ich hätte die Rute am Ufer ablegen, dann hinaus schwimmen und nachmessen müssen...
Können auch 20m gewesen sein 

*Angeldet*
*Dazu frag ich mich bloß, was für eine verwendete Rolle und Schnur?* 
*... und wenn mir jemand erzählt, dass er mit einer 4,20m Matchrute erfolgreich mit Kleinstködern Forellen spinnert und wie, dann werde ich das ernst nehmen.*

Sportex Three Light
GR 4231 - WG 40g

Miniwobbler 3g-8g

Stroft Typ 3 (6 Kg)

#t
Mitchell Full Runner 4000


Bobster


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Zum Thema Wurfweite: 30m oder gar 40m mit einem 2-5g Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel zu erzielen, halte ich für ziemlich unmöglich. 20m sind durchaus realistisch, alles was darüber liegt ist kaum zu erzielen. Schon garnicht mit  750 oder 1000er Rollen.

Die Symetre 750 FI wiegt erstaunliche 195g. Darunter kommt man nur wenn man die kleinsten Modelle, der Hochpreisrollen wie Fireblood oder Stella wählt. 

Eine größere Spule bietet gegenüber 1000ern oder 1500ern oder gar 750ern nur Vorteile.

Saubere Wicklungen und geringerer Ablaufwiderstand sowie ein feineres Bremsverhalten sind die wesentlichen Aspekte dabei.

Dazu kommt, dass die allermeisten L bzw. UL-Ruten garnicht auf so kleine Rollen ausgelegt sind. Bei Spinnrutenberingungen gibt es zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene technische Philosophien um möglichst hohe Wurfweiten zu erzeugen. Beiden gemeinsam ist jedoch, dass die ablaufende Schnur möglichst auf einer geraden Linie zwischen Rollenachse und Leitringmittelpunkt läuft.

Bei sehr großen Ringen geht es darum den Reibungswiderstand gering zu halten. Bei kleinen Leitringen dagegen, wie z.B. bei der Aspire BX sollen die losen Schnurklänge möglichst klein und eng gehalten werden, damit die ablaufende Schnur gerade und mit wenig Luftwiderstand die Rolle verlässt. Derart beringte Ruten weisen konsequenterweise deutlich mehr Ringe auf, als die nach Typ1 beringten Ruten.

Nun zum Punkt. Ob eine Rolle zur Rute passt, ist nicht davon abhängig, ob sie nun leicht oder schwer, groß oder klein ist, sondern einzig von der Höhe des Rollefußes, der festlegt ob die Schnur ausgehend von der Rollenachse, in möglichst gerader Linie durch die Ringe läuft.

Ergo, wenn die Beringung der UL-Rute nicht konsequent auf die Verwendung von kleinen Rollen ausgelegt ist, dann bringt mir eine kleine Rolle nicht einen einzigen Vorteil, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht, aber nur dann wenn ich dieses Modell mit einem größeren Modell aus der gleichen Serie vergleiche.

Eine 2500er oder gar 3000er, (Sepia CI4 3000C mit 190g vs. Symetre 750FI mit 195g) lässt sich doch deutlich universeller einsetzen. Ein kurzer Spulenwechsel macht aus meiner prima geeigneten UL-Rolle in handumdrehen eine L oder auch M-Rolle.

Dies soll auf gar keinen Fall in irgendeiner Weise ein Bekehrungsversuch sein, sonde lediglich der Information dienen und deutlich machen, dass es im Rollenbau durchaus Innovationen gibt, die neue Wege öffnen, die für den einen oder anderen interessant sein können.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wurfweite: *30*m oder gar 40m mit einem 2-*5*g Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel zu erzielen, halte ich für ziemlich unmöglich.



30m mit 5g sollte machbar sein. Warum auch nicht.


Ach nochmal zur 2500er an der Trout, es war doch eine 1000er Technium die an der Trout war, die ich damals in der Hand hatte. Selbst damit waren schon Wurfweiten von 20m drin und das mit kleinen dicken Wobbler - keine Ahnung was die gewogen haben.

Aber wenn ich mir da ein Chubby dran vorstelle... mit seinen 4g schafft man vermutlich die 30m.


----------



## crazyracer22 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi meine Combo ist eine Speedmaster Barschrute in 1,98m wg 6/17g macht echt spaß weil die Rute ziemlich hart ist man merkt jeden Zupfer in der Hand. Als Rolle ist zur Zeit noch eine Daiwa RSI dran bin aber am überlegen mir die kleine Redarc zu zulegen, fische meistens mit dem kleinen aber feinen Illex Chubby oder die Mirco Wobbler von Rapalla mit 3cm Länge auf Forelle und Barsch echt fängig. 
Schnur habe ich die Crystal Fireline in 0,08


----------



## allrounderab (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

fische die skeltor 2 in 2,10 m mit ner 1000 elf von shimano oder 2500 stradic von shimano.ach ja die rute hat 2-12 gr. wurfgewicht.als schnur kommt eine 0,09 geflochtene von shimano oder ne 0,18 monofile in frage.damit geht es dann am bach auf forelle und was sonst da ab und an mal geht(barsch,äsche,hecht)


----------



## Path (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hallo kann mir jemand von euch helfen ??

also ich suche ne rute 210 -270 cm und 
etwa bis 15 gr wurfgewicht 
angeln will ich in nem see (eher kleineres Gewässer)
auf barsch und komplizen.
Könnt ihr mir da was im bereich bis 50 euro empfehlen??
danke schonmal 
patrick#h


----------



## Bobster (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich denke mal, auch hier würde ich nicht bei dem von
Dir angegebenen WG unter UL Combo schauen.
Ich denke Du bist hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186
besser aufgehoben.

Wenn Dir diese hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142700
nicht zu lang ist ?

oder auch mal diesen Tröt durchlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142635


Ich denke auch, das Du die 2008er Modelle z.Zt. günstig
bekommen kannst. 

Die L Gruppe fische ich bis jetzt noch nicht, hoffe aber
das andere Dir noch einige Tipps geben werden.

Bobster


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Besorge mir Morgen ne sehr feine Picker(3-12g wg) jedenfalls Fische ich die gleich mit ner neuen feinen rolle mit Geflochtener Schnur(Nur an dieser Rute).
Werde diese Kombo am Sonntag am Forellensee antesten.Meine Frage dazu: Diese Rute ist ja sehr fein und man verwendet normalerweise beim Forellenfischen ne Mono,aber kann es sein das die Geflochtene an dieser feinen Rute keine Auswirkungen bzw.nur sehr wenig Auswirkungen auf Ausschlitzer hat?Denn die Rute ist ja so weich das die die Schläge der Forellen abfeedert(was normaler weise die Mono übernimmt.

Oder würdet ihr ganz klar sagen das ich ne Monofile Schlagschnur vorschalte um Dehnung zu bekommen.

Ich selbst würde die Mono jetzt weg lassen. Was meint ihr?


*irgentwie blöd formuliert aber egal,macht nichts...


----------



## Bobster (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich weiss nicht ob es Dir weiterhilft, aber....

Meine UL Combo fische ich am Forellenbach ( 100 % Hechtfrei ! ) mit allerfeinster geflochtener,Stroft Typ 0
und schalte da ein Fluo von 1,5 Meter vor.
Klappt prima !

In Gewässern, auf Barsche anstatt des Fluo allerfeinstes
Flexonit (2Kg) Klappt prima !

Schlagschnur in dem Bereich (UL) hört sich komisch an !

Die Ruten sind so weich, das Du mit ausgestrecktem Arm,
jeden Wiederstand wie mit einem Taktstock dirigieren kannst.


Bobster


----------



## bertman (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi Boardies,

wollte euch auch mal meine UL-Kombo vorstellen.
Rute:
Jenzi Misuki Jigger UL 1-10gr WG
Rolle:
ABU Cardinal 801
Schnur:
2,5kg mono und 5lbs PowerPro in Yellow mit 1,5m FC-Vorfach.


Gruss Robert


----------



## manu80 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fische in einem kleinen Bach, der ausschließlich Forellen und den ein oder anderen Saibling beherbergt mit folgender Combo:

Shimano Catana 1,80m Wg 3-15 Gr.

Mitchell Avocet II UL (500er Größe)

18er Mono oder 0,04er Fireline

An die Leine kommen bei mir Spinner Gr. 00 + 0, kleine +
kleinste Wobbler (1,5-5cm) und ab und an mal ein kleiner Blinker

Da bei mir sehr beengt Verhältnisse herrschen (Bäume und sonstiger Bewuchs) und der Bach sehr klein ist komme ich mit der Kombo gut klar.
Die Bremse der Rolle ist ziemlich feinfühlig, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich mit meiner 1000er Exage fischen.
Hab schon Bach- und Regenbogenforellen bis 5Pf. mit ihr gefangen.


----------



## J/R (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da gesell ich mich doch mal dazu:

Rute: Pezon et Michel Redoutable Bass 180cm 2-7g WG
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000FA
Schnur: Berkley Trilene Maxx 0,18mm + 1,5m Fluo davor. 
Köder: Mepps 00/01, kleine Salmo Hornets, 3,5cm Kopytos mit 1,5g Bleikopf. 

Da ich einen kleinen Forellenbach damit befische welcher teilweise kaum einen Meter breit und das Ufer stark bewachsen ist, ist die Rute mir 180cm Länge ideal. Regenbogenforellen ab 20cm machen an der Rute schon sehr viel Spass, aber auch die bisher größte mit knappen 52cm (leider nicht gewogen) konnte die Rute nicht in die Knie zwingen. Selbst kleinere Hechte (bis 55cm), welche beim Barschwobbeln einstiegen ging bisher gut. Alles in allem bin ich mit der Rute echt zufrieden und würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## crazyracer22 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi hier ist meine Combo ( leider noch nicht eingeweiht habe sie erst seid 2 Tagen ) :

Rute: Cormoran ULX 2,13m Wg. 1-9g 
Rolle: Daiwa Procaster 2000
Schnur: Crystal Fireline 0,08mm 

Leider geht bei uns die Forellenzeit erst wieder am 28.03 los!!! Muss es vorher dann auf Barsch probieren
Schöne Grüße


----------



## AppA (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi!


Hier mein UL-Tackle:

YAD “Oakland”, 2,10 m, 1-10 gr
+ TICA “Cetus SB 500”
mit 5 lb Spectra “Power Pro yellow“ 

Rolle ist aber zzt. noch mit der Post unterwegs...


Gruß
AppA


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wurfweite: 30m oder gar 40m mit einem 2-5g Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel zu erzielen, halte ich für ziemlich unmöglich.


 
Uli, da muss ich dir widersprechen! Mit einer Balzer Magna Royal (Edition IM10), 210cm, Wg 3-25g, und einer Balzer MTX Mini, darauf eine 8er Fireline Crystal*, habe ich einen knapp 4g schweren Salmo Hornet H4SDR an einem Forellenteich locker von einem Ufer zum anderen geworfen. (Alle Komponenten liegen bei insgesamt nicht einmal 100 Euro.)

Die Google-Maps Vermessung gibt dafür etwa 33m an.

*diese Schnur ist allerdings zugegebenermaßen ein echter Weitwurfspezialist, wirft weiter als Mono


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

fürs feinste hab ich mir jetzt zugelegt:

Shimano technium fa 1000  mit 17er mono (fc-beschichtet)
dam super natural 1,80, 5 gramm wg

fürs allerfeinste eben, mini-noactions, forellenwobbler,mepps 0-1.

die bruträubersaison kann kommen.


----------



## VWChrissi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,
fürs UL-Spinnen hab ich folgende Combo.
Beastmaster SBMAX 1,80m 2-8g dazu ne 
2000er Penn Sargus mit Pro Logic Adrenaline 
in 0,06 oder ne 0,18er Mono.
Die Combo macht echt Spaß und würde sie jederzeit so wieder kaufen. :k
Gruß und Petri Heil 

Chrissi


----------



## Pete Pike (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wie auch im Medium-Thread poste ich hier meine UL-Kombi:

Cormoran ULX Ultra Light 2,40m 1 - 9 Gr WG
Stradic 1000 FB
Spro PowerPro Spectra Line 0,10


----------



## crazyracer22 (2. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ pete pike; hast du schon Erfahrungen mit der Rute sammeln können? Habe sie mir nämlich auch zugelegt konnte aber leider noch nicht damit fischen!!!
Was habt ihr denn so für schöne Fische mit euren ul Peitschen gefangen, bei unserem Gewässer gibt es ganz gute Brocken von Forellen und habe ein wenig Angst das sie mir meine Rute zerlegen! 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mit der passenden Rolle, sprich funktionierender Bremse und passend gewählter Schnur, kann dir nix die Rute zerlegen. Also Döbel von 50+, Zander von 50+ und Hechte von 60+ beeindrucken meine Pezon et Michel 2,10m bis 7g nicht wirklich, auf die dicke Forelle mit ihr warte ich noch.

Wenn die Bremse so eingestellt ist, das sie bei voller Belastung der Rute Schnur freigibt, kann nix passieren, Unter Voller Belastung ist nicht 99% vor Bruch gemeint

Knote dein Schnur mal an einem Baum etc. fest und ziehe dagegen, da siehst du was die Rute aushält, aber bitte nicht im Haus, wenn die Schnru reißt sie der Spitzenring meist dahin

lg Flo


----------



## Pete Pike (2. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> @ pete pike; hast du schon Erfahrungen mit der Rute sammeln können? Habe sie mir nämlich auch zugelegt konnte aber leider noch nicht damit fischen!!!
> Was habt ihr denn so für schöne Fische mit euren ul Peitschen gefangen, bei unserem Gewässer gibt es ganz gute Brocken von Forellen und habe ein wenig Angst das sie mir meine Rute zerlegen!
> Schöne Grüße


Wenn du n Fisch nicht voll bremsen musst und etwas Platz hast, kriegst du damit auch gute Hechte raus. Einen knapp 80er konnte ich damit relativ problemlos landen. War zufälligerweise auch bisher der einzige Hecht zwischen vielen, vielen Barschen. Du Rute ist in der Spitze relativ weich (ist ja klar) hat aber ein sehr starkes Rückgrad für dieses Wurfgewicht wie ich finde.
Vor großen Fischen brauchst du keine Angst haben wenn die Bremse passt und die im Wasser keinen Wald hast...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Wenn du n Fisch nicht voll bremsen musst und etwas Platz hast, kriegst du damit auch gute Hechte raus.
> 
> Vor großen Fischen brauchst du keine Angst haben wenn die Bremse passt und die im Wasser keinen Wald hast...


Das ist der Punkt, gut beschrieben! #6
Die Hindernisse machen erstmal die Musik, für den Uferangler das primäre.
Die Situation direkt an Hindernissen oder weit und breit alles frei unterscheidet sich fundamental und sollte auch bei der Gerätewahl klar sein, sowohl beim Kauf wie auch beim Einsatz. Mit ner UL-Spinne dort zu angeln, wo der Fisch mit einem 5m Spurt in Baumwurzeln sitzt, ist falsch angegangen.
Umgekehrt kann man bei viel freiem Wasser mit unglaublich leichten Geräten große Fische ausdrillen.

Beim Bootsangeln ist es noch wieder anders, da ist das Boot selber das größte und gefährlichste Hindernis, der Fisch der im Nahkampf ankommt ist ein Problem, nicht aber wenn er wegzieht und man hat praktisch unbegrenzt Leine mit dem Boot. Und das Boot bzw. seine Kante ist eine Rutengefährdung, das kommt auch noch dazu.


----------



## crazyracer22 (3. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke dann bin ich mal gespannt was die Forellen und Barschzeit so bring!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Pete Pike (3. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, gut beschrieben! #6
> Die Hindernisse machen erstmal die Musik, für den Uferangler das primäre.
> Die Situation direkt an Hindernissen oder weit und breit alles frei unterscheidet sich fundamental und sollte auch bei der Gerätewahl klar sein, sowohl beim Kauf wie auch beim Einsatz. Mit ner UL-Spinne dort zu angeln, wo der Fisch mit einem 5m Spurt in Baumwurzeln sitzt, ist falsch angegangen.
> Umgekehrt kann man bei viel freiem Wasser mit unglaublich leichten Geräten große Fische ausdrillen.
> ...


Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage den Pächter eines Wildparks zu kennen, in dem ich auch einen See befischen darf. Darin schwimmen einige Hechte, Barsche und restliches Kleinzeug, und Unmengen sehr schwerer Karpfen. Ich war gestern mit meiner Medium-Spinnkombi (Speedmaster 20-50gr, 2,70, 17er Spiderwire, Stradic 3000 FE) da angeln, und als es sich so langsam die Dämmerung aufs Land legte und ich nichts gefangen hab, meiner Freundin dennoch was bieten wollte ( |rolleyes ) hab ich kurz umgebaut und n großen Einzelhaken an den Karabiner montiert. Brot dran, reinwerfen, und sofort Karpfenbiss. Erst hat sich der Fisch kaum bewegt, ich tönte noch groß "Oach Winterkarpfen, mal wieder total träge!" Das Teil zog mir ne Sekunde später so pervers die Schnur von der Rolle, das ging gar nicht. Ich konnte den Fisch nicht halten, als der auf die Brücke zu schwamm. Nachdem Mensch und Material sichtlich am Rande der Belastbarkeit waren (meine Holde stand wie angewurzelt da und betrachtete das Schauspiel, während ich nicht wusste ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte :m ) schlitze Gott sei Dank der Haken aus. 
Andersrum hab ich da auch schon Riesenkarpfen anner 20er Monofilen rausgefangen. Nur eben an einer anderen Stelle 

Vom Boot ists m. E. wirklich noch am sichersten (und schönsten!)

/Ach und PS: Da n Karpfenbiss zu kriegen ist kein Kunstsück, also keine Angeberei oder so


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (3. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

dam supernatural, 5gr wurfgewicht,1,80 m lang
dazu ne technium 1000 mit 0,06 fireline bzw.0,18 mono.
bin mal gespannta auf den sommer. hab das gefühl mit der rute nicht 100 prozent zufrieden zu sein...muss die zeit am wasser zeigen.


----------



## Matze_07 (6. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier mal meine Combo.
DAM Calyber Spin 1,80 2-14g 
Shimano Exage Fa 1000
18er Stren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Edit: Hmm i.wie klappt das mit dem bild nicht so ganz 

Edit2: 







http://www.abload.de/img/cimg0508r05w.jpg


----------



## Pete Pike (15. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wie stehts eigentlich aktuell mit der Fireline in diesen extrem dünnen Durchmessern? Sind die wirklich so dünn? Sind die rund oder eher flach?

Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach was passenderem. Gibts momentan eigentlich eine generelle Empfehlung was UL und Miniwobblerschnüre angeht?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische ausschließlich die 0,04er Fireline an meiner UL Kombo und bin davon ziehmlich begeistert.
Wurfweite ist super , tragkraft ist mehr als ausreichend.

Knotenlosverbinder + FC Vorfach ist natürlich Pflicht.

Außerdem sollte die Rute auch zur Schnur passen , Schockbelastung kann sie nähmlich nicht so ab ---> Die Rute muss n bisschen was abfedern , aber denke mal das schafft jede rute mit weniger als 10gr wg locker ^^


realer Durchmesser der Schnur ist übrigens irgendwas bei 0,12 rum , also immernoch extremst dünn , die angegebene tragkraft kommt ziehmlich gut hin wenn man knotenlosverbinder benutzt .
Bei längerem Einsatz der Schnur geht die Versiegelung langsam kaputt, die Schnur wird etwas rauer und weicher. Einige stören sich dran , mir ists wurscht , am Wurfverhalten und an der Tragkraft ändert das sogut wie ncihts .


----------



## Pete Pike (15. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja danke, das hilft mir schon mal. Da du wie es scheint sehr regelmäßig angelst (auf Forellen wie ich meine) ist das schon gut was wert. Haste zufällig mal die 0.10er Spro in den Händen gehabt als Vergleich?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nee ich fische fast ausschließlich Fireline , höchstens noch Powerline auf meinen Jerkkombos.


----------



## Pete Pike (15. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Okay, reicht mir aber. Hab mir Fireline bestellt und werde die in der entsprechenden Stärke mal testen.

Danke


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich überlege auch von 16er Mono bei meiner UL-Kombo auf geflochtene umzusteigen. Die Anschläge machen bei der sehr weichen Kombo leider Probleme. Gibt es keine Probleme beim Drill im nahbereich? Wie lang wählt ihr Das Fluovorfach? Meine Rute ist nur 1,80cm lang und ich habe Angst den Knotenlosverbinder dauernd bis in den ersten Ring zu kurbeln...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also beim Drill hab ich eigentlich keine probleme , die Rute federt ja eh ziehmlich viel ab .
Das FC Vorfach wähle ich hauptsächlich danach wie Bewachsen die Ufer sind.

Wenn der Bach richtig dichtgewuchert ist kann man mit nem 1m Vorfach das man nicht weiter einkurbeln kann wegen dem Verbinder einfach nciht vernünftig werfen ...

Je nachdem ist mein Vorfach also zwischen 30cm und fast 1m lang.

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie klar das Wasser ist , denke mal in Nem Kristallklaren gebirgsbach braucht man doch etwas mehr Vorfachlänge als in unseren recht trüben norddeutschen Wiesenbächen ^^


----------



## crazyracer22 (16. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi, habe heute meine Combo eingweiht leider ohne Erfolg war aber auch nicht lange weg! morgen probiere ich mal eine Forelle zu überlisten. Ein Kumpel hatte heute Morgen verdammt viel Pech weil eine ü 60er vor ihm in der Strömung sich losgeschüttelt hat und eine ca 40cm Forelle direkt vorm Kescher die Biege gemacht hat schade eigendlich.
Macht echt spaß mit so feinem Gerät zu fischen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## stanleyclan (16. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

schön, dass ihr alle so coole Bäche habt.....hier in Hamburg ist es schwer welche zu finden...*heul*


----------



## crazyracer22 (16. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Stelle die tage mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Vereinsgewässer rein ( und vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Forelle )


----------



## yeti41 (25. März 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Morgen! 

Nachdem ich mich durch einige Seiten gearbeitet habe, will ich mal die Frage aufwerfen, was ihr von eine ABU Stealth UL als Rolle für ne UL-Combo haltet. Hatte sie im Laden in der Hand, schön leicht, fand auch, dass sie gut läuft. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit #c?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mein Dealer hat leider keine UL Ruten
Bin UL Beginner, wie viele Euronen muss ich für ne Rute mindestens Blättern?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine hat 30 Euro gekostet und ich bin super zufrieden.


----------



## stanleyclan (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

wie heißt deine 30€ rute denn???


----------



## MarcinMaximus (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische eine 1,80m 3-15gr. ForceMaster von Shimano mit einer 1000er Rolle, ebenfalls von Shimano (weiß gerade garnicht welche, aber jedenfalls keine hochpreisige). Bespult ist die Rolle mit 18er Mono. Konnte am Montag mit der Kombo bei Barschfischen noch einen 63er und einen 50er Hecht verhaften. Am Dienstag fing ich damit dann noch einen 38er Barsch.


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ist ja alles ganz schön.....

Aber falls Du schon mal was von Schonzeit für Hechte
in NRW gehört haben solltest, hätte ich das an Deiner Stelle
auch erwähnt #d

Bobster


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Duisburg ist auch in NRW, nur ein kleiner Tipp!


----------



## Bluefire (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,

mal eine Frage:

Ich fische bei uns am Neckar und einem kleinen Nebenbach.

Hauptfisch ist die Bachforelle (90%), die selten mal größer wie 60cm sind. (Reicht auch #6)

Hab mir jetzt eine 1,50m ultraleichte Spinnrute bestellt, da ich mit der besser ins Gestrüpp am Bach kommen will.

Nur kommen mir jetzt so langsam die Zweifel, zwecks Belastbarkeit einer solchen dünnen Rute?
Meint ihr das war ne gute Idee so eine Rute zu bestellen?

Fische hauptsächlich mit Spinnern, Gufis und bald auch Mini-Wobblern.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wenn du sie schon bestellt hast dann gibt es wohl kein zurück 
WO hast du sie denn bestellt?


----------



## Bluefire (16. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jo bestellt hab ich sie, dass stimmt.
War zu überhastet, aber der Witz war, dass die schon einen kleinen Riss hatte und nach dem bespulen der Rolle und einem Testwurf im Garten, viel mir dann leider erst der Riss im oberen Teil auf.
Hing dann dort leicht durch.

Naja, daher mache ich mir halt jetzt etwas Sorgen, wenn die sogar schon vom Gerlinger bis hierher zu mir defekt geliefert wurde.
Aber naja, kann ja auch mal Pech sein... #t


----------



## MarcinMaximus (17. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ist ja alles ganz schön.....
> 
> Aber falls Du schon mal was von Schonzeit für Hechte
> in NRW gehört haben solltest, hätte ich das an Deiner Stelle
> ...


 


Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Duisburg ist auch in NRW, nur ein kleiner Tipp!


 
|uhoh:

Selbstverständlich ist Schonzeit und selbstverständlich habe ich die Hechte auch sofort zurückgesetzt, aber solche Selbstverständlichkeiten schreibe ich nicht noch extra rein. Zudem sollte es eigentlich ausreichen, wenn ich schon darauf hinweise, dass die die Hechte zufällig beim Barschangeln gefangen habe. #q

P.s. war gestern wieder am See. Das Ergebnis waren zwei große Barsche von jeweils 40cm und 38cm.


----------



## Pete Pike (17. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Solche Typen wirste immer haben, die sich an solchen Sachen direkt einen schrubben. Extrem nervig


----------



## stanleyclan (17. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

habe mir heute die Trout Flex zugelegt...da steht ja WG: -25g kann man mit der dann auch 2oder 3g wobbler schmeißen?? oder fliegen die einem wieder zurück ins gesicht??


MfG Stanley


----------



## crazyracer22 (18. April 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi war auch erst unsicher mir eine UL Rute zu zulegen aber seid heute morgen 10 Uhr bin ich so ca der glücklichste Typ hier im Forum, die Ruten halten verdammt viel aus seht selbst in "Bachforellenpirsch".
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Kang (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe auch vor mich mit UL "Werkzeug" auf die Pirsch zu machen, was haltet ihr von der Kombo

Byron Grey Mammoth Concept 3000 Senso Cast 3m 
Shimano Symetre FI 750

Die Rute soll eine sehr schnelle Spitzenaktion haben und wiegt unglaubliche 165g. Byron ist ja bekannt für sehr hochwertiges Gerät. Kostenpunkt 70€
Und zu der Rolle brauch man glaub ich nix sagen, 195g und 4+1 Lager sprechen für sich. 

Oder doch 20€ sparen und die 1000er Exage kaufen die aber 50g schwerer ist? Wobei ich ja ehr auf Doppelkurbeln stehe :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich würde auch bei einer UL-Combo einer 3m Rute eine 2500er Shimano verpassen...

mfg Flo


----------



## Kang (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Dann wird's ja noch "schwerer" ?!
Ich hatte gedacht es geht um Leichtigkeit und Feinheit ?
Soll ja nur für Barsche und 30-35er Satzforellen sein.
16er Mono-Schnur.
Selbst wenn was größeres drauf gehen würde - was ich wirklich fast ausschließen kann - sollte doch eine 500/750er Rolle nicht der Schwachpunkt sein? 

Eine 2500er rein wegen des Handlings-Gewichts?
Wegen werfen, drillen, oder Schnurfassung sicher nicht?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nein nur wegen der Balance. Eine Kopflastige 300g Combo ist gefühlt schwerer, als eine ausbalancierte 400g Combo.


----------



## Kang (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hmmm ... mit "meiner" Kombo sind's 360g, mit "deiner" 410g.
Und Schnur wiegt sicher auch noch 20g.

Ob das wirklich einen Unterschied macht?
Ich denke ich geh mit der Rute mal in den Angelshop und teste :q


----------



## Slider86 (1. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

es geht auch um den spulendurchmesser! desto grösser umsomehr wurfweite

habe ziemlich viele ul combos und fische die langen ruten gerne mit schweren 3000er rollen, ist viel ermüdungsarmer.

und ein tip am rande, habe 12er 14er japan mono gefischt und keine kommt an eine 0,04er fireline ran (wichtig nur das der knoten gut sitzt!!) wurfweiten technisch und bisserkennung sind top auch wen die fireline so einen scheiss ruf hat...

gestern stieg für 2min ein ü1m hecht bei einem drill eines 20er barsches bei mir ein hat mir leider meine glas spitze gekostet  hoffe mein dealer nimt die 2tage alte rute zurück...

liebäugel dan doch mit ner daiwa ul in 3m oder mit der skeletor wobei ich bei der skeletor nicht glauben kann das sie sich bei einem 0er mepps aufladen kann. jemand da bessere erfahrung?

mfg daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Darf man fragen bei was für einer Glasfaserrute die Spitze bricht? Die Dinger sind doch eigendlich unkaputtbar?

Was meinst du mit 14er Japan-Mono? 14lbs? Dann ist die 0,04er Fl ja schon was ganz anderes, oder?


----------



## Bobster (1. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

....und die Daiwa UL bekomme ich auch nicht gegoogelt |kopfkrat

Bitte nähere Angaben.

Danke |wavey:


----------



## Slider86 (1. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

der bruch war bei einer shimano alivio 2,60m sensitive <-- wollte ich mal testen


und die daiwa tornado ul in 2,70 und einen wg von 0-7gr

die japan mono hatte 0,12mm durchmesser und 1,8kg tragkraft so um den dreh war das...


----------



## Student (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nein nur wegen der Balance. Eine Kopflastige 300g Combo ist gefühlt schwerer, als eine ausbalancierte 400g Combo.



Eine UL-Kombo mit 400 Gramm? #t

Mein Kumpel hat sich die Major Craft TT-602UL gekauft, die wiegt nur 68 Gramm laut Hersteller (gewogen: 70 Gramm auf der Küchenwaage, stimmt also). Da jetzt eine 300 Gramm Rolle zu montieren wäre ja Gotteslästerung |supergri
*
*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Student schrieb:


> Eine UL-Kombo mit 400 Gramm? #t



Das war einfach nur ein Beispiel. Aber wenn er eine 3m Rute verwenden will wird das ganze im dreh um die 300g+ liegen. Ja die MJ ist sicher aber auch nicht länger als 1,90m....


----------



## Student (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Aber wenn er eine 3m Rute verwenden will..



Okay, stimmt. An solch lange Ruten hatte ich gar nicht gedacht und hier irgendwie überlesen...sorry.


----------



## Slider86 (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich glaube hier verwechseln manche was ul bedeutet = für leichteste köder wie z.b 00 mepps etc zu werfen

und nicht das die angel sowenig wie möglich wiegt...

den ich persönlich stelle meine combo so um/ein wie das gewässer aussieht... was bringt es mir mit einer 1,50m angel an einen riesen see zu fischen, wo im sommer sowieso die planzen das angel sehr erschweren! dafür nehme ich dan eine 3m angel mit einer 4000er rolle um weite würfe zu schaffen ( wen euch das zu anstregend ist dan ahm ja |uhoh: )

fluss nehme ich meistens 1,80-2,40 3000er rolle

bach da kommen dan meine kleinen combos an start!!!

was gibs ärgerliches als einen riesen schwarm barsche zu entdecken und dan durch die wurfweite nicht an sie ranzukommen #c oder nach jedem wurf die grütze vom köder zu pullen!?

mfg daniel


----------



## Pete Pike (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Einen 00er Mepps werf ich mit ner 1000er Stradic und 0.04er Fireline auch 20m. Ich schaff exakt eine Steglänge, und der ist 20m lang. Ich finde, es kommt eher auf die Schnur als auf die Rollengröße an. Meine Meinung.

Edit: Wobei meine UL-Rute mit einem WG von 1-9gr auch 2.40 lang ist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich finde gerade beim UL Fischen braucht man keine 3m Ruten. Bei den kleinen Ködern kommt es m.M. nach gerade auf die Beschleunigung bzw. die Geschwindigkeit des Köders an, um möglichst weite Würfe zu erzielen. Und eine 2,10m Rute beschleunigt man einfach schneller als eine 3m Rute.


----------



## Pete Pike (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Krieg die auch weiter wenn ich schnell die Rute zurück und direkt wieder nach vorn bewege und somit werfe. Geht besser als die Rute ganz nach hinten zu bewegen und einen Gewaltwurf zu machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade beim UL Fischen braucht man keine 3m Ruten.


Ich schon, wenn man sie denn sinnvoll einsetzen kann.
Außerdem sind die dickeren HTs erheblich potenter, was große Beifänge betrifft.
Die Rutenpower hängt in erster Näherung vom Querschnitt der HTs und dem Material ab. Die dickeren HTs aus dem gleichen Material haben erheblich (quadratisch wachsend) mehr Power, was die Progression beim Durchbelasten betrifft.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen Ködern kommt es m.M. nach gerade auf die Beschleunigung bzw. die Geschwindigkeit des Köders an, um möglichst weite Würfe zu erzielen.


Das ist richtig, aber wie man dahin kommt ...



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Und eine 2,10m Rute beschleunigt man einfach schneller als eine 3m Rute.


Das gilt vlt. für 5jährige Kinder. 
"Richtige Männer" können auch 4,5m Ruten richtig mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit durchziehen, da spielen kräftemäßig solche Unterschiede noch keine Konditionsfrage - gerade bei UL-Stengelchen. 
Die 3m wirft mit fast +50% Länge und gut aufgebaut +50% mehr Nutzhebel schon einiges weiter, vorausgesetzt der Rest wie Ringe usw. stimmt. 
Noch besser, man braucht sich nicht anstrengen zu peitschen, sondern kann locker durchziehen, und erreicht immer noch mehr Wurfbeschleunigung und ergo Weite als der wilde 2,1m Rutenpeitscher. 
Das finde ich viel bedeutsamer, angenehmes Werfen! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Slider86 schrieb:


> ich glaube hier verwechseln manche was ul bedeutet = für leichteste köder wie z.b 00 mepps etc zu werfen
> 
> und nicht das die angel sowenig wie möglich wiegt...


Richtig, es geht nur um die Köder, nicht um das Gewicht der Rute oder der ganzen Combo. Auch nicht um die Handlichkeit und Kürze,. 
Noch nichtmal um die Größe der beißenden Fische, denn die kann auch stark variieren, der 1m Hecht am Kleinstspinner ist gar nicht mal so selten. 
Dafür haben wir leider keine vereinbarten Maße und Typisierungen der Rute. Immer nur das WG und damit das Ködergewicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wir hatten das weiter zurück schon:

Die Mini-UL Ruten und die eher kräftig ausgewachsenen UL-Ruten sind schon ein gut Stück verschieden. Im ersten Fall versucht man aus Fun- oder Raumbegrenzungsgründen die Combo so klein und leicht wie möglich zusammenzustellen, im zweiten Fall möchte man eine sehr leistungsfähige Rute für kleinste Köder, die einfach nur kleinste Köder sehr gut wirft. Da liegen Ruten und Rollen von der Materialmenge schon weit auseinander.

Streng genommen könnte jemand mit einer 4,2m Matchrute und einer 4000er Rolle auch sogar sehr gut UL-Spinnen, sowas wurde hier auch schon herangetragen, in speziellen Situationen mag das die richtige Lösung sein. 
Nur hat das vom Handling her mit einer 1,8-2,1m Rute mit 1000er Rollle (oder noch kleiner, unter 200g) nicht mehr viel gemeinsam.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das gilt vlt. für 5jährige Kinder.
> "Richtige Männer" können auch 4,5m Ruten richtig mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit durchziehen, da spielen kräftemäßig solche Unterschiede noch keine Konditionsfrage - gerade bei UL-Stengelchen.
> Die 3m wirft mit fast +50% Länge und gut aufgebaut +50% mehr Nutzhebel schon einiges weiter, vorausgesetzt der Rest wie Ringe usw. stimmt.
> Noch besser, man braucht sich nicht anstrengen zu peitschen, sondern kann locker durchziehen, und erreicht immer noch mehr Wurfbeschleunigung und ergo Weite als der wilde 2,1m Rutenpeitscher.
> Das finde ich viel bedeutsamer, angenehmes Werfen! #6



Ich peitsche auch nicht wild, ein kürzere Rute lässt sich aus dem Handgelenk bei einem seitlichen Wurf einfach mit wenig Kraft ordentlich beschleunigen. Ich schreib auch meiner Meinung nach. Bei Blinkern von 15g sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. 

Wenn man in großen Seen mit Kleinstködern fischen will, würde ich ein Vorschaltblei oder Spirolino und entsprechend lange Rute bevorzugen, deshalb macht die 3m UL-Rute für MICH einfach keinen Sinn.

Wie kommst du auf die 50% mehr Wurfweite?

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da steht nicht 50% mehr Wurfweite, sondern 50% mehr nutzbarer Wurfhebel. 

Ob das +50% mehr Wurfweite bringen kann, vermag ich pauschal schon mal gar nicht zu sagen, da spielen sehr viele Faktoren mit hinein, und es wird schwer was vergleichbares ohne Eigeneinfluss aufzubauen. Für eine halbwegs gesicherte Aussage müßte man neben verschiedenen Rutenpaaren auch eine größere Gruppe an Werfern probieren lassen, und da befürchte ich größere Varianzen im Wurfstil und einem Mögen/Hassen von kurzen oder langen Ruten, das ist nicht einfach so festzustellen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da steht nicht 50% mehr Wurfweite, sondern 50% mehr nutzbarer Wurfhebel.
> 
> Ob das +50% mehr Wurfweite bringen kann, vermag ich pauschal schon mal gar nicht zu sagen, da spielen sehr viele Faktoren mit hinein, und es wird schwer was vergleichbares ohne Eigeneinfluss aufzubauen. Für eine halbwegs gesicherte Aussage müßte man neben verschiedenen Rutenpaaren auch eine größere Gruppe an Werfern probieren lassen, und da befürchte ich größere Varianzen im Wurfstil und einem Mögen/Hassen von kurzen oder langen Ruten, das ist nicht einfach so festzustellen.



Oh das mit den 50% habe ich falsch gelesen.

Ich denke man kann es auch nicht feststellen, was es nun genau an mehr Wurfweite bringt. Den erstmal sind die angegebenen Wurfgewichte nach Hersteller variabel und die Blank-dynamik ist eine andere.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Genau, es ist jedenfalls nicht einfach 2 gut vergleichbare, aber verschieden lange Ruten bzw. Blanks zu finden.

Und ich sag inzwischen immer nach Umberingungen und "Kurze wirft weiter als Lange": Die Ringe und besonders die Güte der Einlagen spielt einen sehr großen Faktor bei der Wurfweite, mehr als oft angenommen. Was Vergleiche mit vom Ringtyp her unterschiedlich beringten Ruten schon fragwürdig macht.

Dass auch eine kurze Rute mit einer gerade zu dem Köder gut passenden Aufladung erstaunlich gute Wurfweiten erreichen kann, dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## Slider86 (3. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich befasse mich schon länger mit dem ul-fishing und kann nur paar punkte anmerken

1. es kommt aufjedenfall auf den spulendurchmesser an!

2. 0,04 fireline top in wurfweite. man brauch nichtmal einen wirbel bei spinnern die schnurr verdrallt sich nie!

3. matchruten sind dafür nicht zu gebrauchen (eher weniger ringe desto besser)

4. ceramik ringe + fireline und 00  mepps :k

und physik wird hier bestimmt keiner von euch schlagen ^^
also desto länger desto besser  


habe die skeletor in 3m seid 2tagen mit 2-12gr wg -
sie wurde sehr hoch beansprucht mit über 40 barschen bis 38cm und 3hechten bis 90cm in 4 stunden <-- :l 
ich sag euch macht mehr spass als meine 1,80er peitsche, da ich einfach viel entspannter angeln kann und wirklich jeder anschlag sitzt - was man bei den schwabbeln stöckern und einem guten hecht meistens vergessen kann...


mfg


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Alle 5,5 Minuten einen Fisch fangen, drillen und abhaken.... reife Leistung. #6
Das schaff ich nichtmal am Forellenpuff. #t

Das man zum Spinnern keinen Wirbel braucht, wenn man 0.04er FL verwendet halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. 

Skeletor 3m 2-12g = Schwabbelstock. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Kann man so auch nicht stehen lassen: 



Slider86 schrieb:


> 1. es kommt aufjedenfall auf den spulendurchmesser an!


So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, ist er zu groß, ist das auch Mist, vor allem muss er zu Leitring und Trichter passen. 
Bei üblichen Spulendurchmessern von 40 bis 50mm hat man mit Geflechtschnur und dünner Mono bis 0,25 jedenfalls keine sonderlichen Probleme mit der Spulendurchmessergröße - eher mit anderen Faktoren.



Slider86 schrieb:


> 2. 0,04 fireline top in wurfweite. man brauch nichtmal einen wirbel bei spinnern die schnurr verdrallt sich nie!


Halte ich nicht für dauerhaft aufrechterhaltbar, kommt nur auf die Spinnergröße an!  
00 alleine zählt nicht, der hat ja keine rechte Drallpower! :m



Slider86 schrieb:


> 3. matchruten sind dafür nicht zu gebrauchen (eher weniger ringe desto besser)


Matchrute steht hier für die optimierte Kleinwurfgewichtrute mit sehr dünnen Schnüren. Wenn die passend zur Schnur aufgebaut ist, und da erstklassige SiC-Ringe drin sind (nicht billig Hardloy etc.), dann wirft die am weitesten bei Längen von 3,60m bis 4,20m, je nach Werfer, Blankmaterial und Abstimmung. 
Und dünne Geflechtschnur verlangt sehr wohl viele Ringe - passend viele, da sie ähnliche Probleme wie eine superdünne Mono mit echten 0,12mm bekommt.
Dass eine dünne Geflechtschnur, die mit XY-Phantasiedaten belabelt (wie z.B. Fireline), trotzdem echte 0,15 bis 0,20mm dick ist, hier zum optimalen Schnurablauf etwas andere Ringe braucht, leigt einfach an ihrem real höheren Durchmesser.
Dass man damit nicht immer gut führen kann, ist klar, aber wenn es nur auf die Wurfweite ankommt ... und kleine Spinner lassen sich damit führen.



Slider86 schrieb:


> und physik wird hier bestimmt keiner von euch schlagen ^^
> also desto länger desto besser


Die Physik ist erstens nur so genau, wie man rechnen oder messen kann, und man kann sie anwenden - nicht schlagen. 
Aus dem physikalischen System dieser Real-World kommt jedenfalls nur selten einer raus. 

Länger = besser gilt nur begrenzt, längst nicht immer. Und ab einer gewissen Länge von 2,70m bis 3m und höher treten Schwabbeleffekte auf, die von der Güte des Blankmaterials abhängen, hochwertige, straffe und teure Blanks können länger gebaut werden und stehen immer noch. Aber es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso viele Ruten in 2,40m deutlich *"besser"* sind als die 2,70m Pendants, weil sie einfach besser stehen, mehr Kontakt und Führung vermitteln, weniger nachschwippen, die Rute sich erheblich angenehmer und exakter Fischen läßt. Das gilt für das Sekeletor/SeriesOne Blankmaterial sehr wohl, deswegen sind die 8ft in den Faktoren besser als die 9ft, und die 10ft fallen erheblich ab. 
Subjektiv kommt da jeder unterschiedlich gut mit klar, nur das physikalische Faktum bleibt.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Servus,
hab gestern mit meiner Spotex Carrat U-Light (Wg 10g) mit ner 1000er Stradic nen 96er Hecht gefangen aufen 1er Mepps ohne Stahlvorfach...
10min. geilster Drill! Die Rute kann man nur weiter empfehlen...konnt ihm richtig Druck machen
Spule hat auch perfekt funkioniert...

Bilder sin hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52314&page=35
Gruß:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@AngelDet: |good:

Spulendurchmesser/Rutenlänge...
ich meine es macht keinen wirklich ernstzunehmenden Unterschied ob man mit ner 9 oder 10ft. Rute wirft, oder ob man eine 2500er oder 4000er (Shim. Size) Spule dafür benutzt.

Wie Det schon schrieb, bei Rutenserien verhält es sich ja auch oft so, daß die 10ft. Variante einfach eine längere, dünnere Spitze hat, deswegen auch mehr nachschwabbelt, was wiederum an Wurfweite kostet.

Die Skeletor hat btw. weder Keramik, noch Siliziumcarbid-Einlagen, die sind aus Edelstahl
(SS 304 = "Stainless Steel").


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie Det schon schrieb, bei Rutenserien verhält es sich ja auch oft so, daß die 10ft. Variante einfach eine längere, dünnere Spitze hat, deswegen auch mehr nachschwabbelt, was wiederum an Wurfweite kostet.


Kann aber auch umgekehrt sein - dass er speziell mit der 3m 2-12g ohne Aufladung aus dem Ködergewicht von gerade vlt. 2g, sondern nur aus dem Peitschen der weichen Rute wirft - also sowas wie eine Eigenaufladung des Blankgewichts nutzt, und damit den Köder "abschießt". 
Kann sein, kann sogar vorteilhaft sein mit dem Schwippen ... #c

Wenn dort SS304 Ringe (pur) an der Rute sind, sehe ich die Weitwurfeigenschaften auch als heftig suboptimal an. 
Die 2er Serie hat billige Keramikringe, die mit der Fireline Crystal erheblich besser werfen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die neue Skeletor soll Hard Chrom Concept Ringe haben, um was es sich hier handelt kann ich nicht sagen. Habe nur die alte hier mit den SS 304 Ringen und wahre Weitwurfmaschinen sind das nicht. Aber das ist nicht gemessen und nur eine subjektive Meinung, da ich den Blank ja nicht mit SIC Ringen oder ähnlichen kenne und so keine passende Vergleichsrute hier habe....

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab letztens am meiner 8ft -24g den Leitring runtergeschnitten, eine glatten CMW-orginal SIC 25er an die gleiche Stelle draufgesetzt, und vorne den Spitzenring gegen einen Fuji-SIC ersetzt.
Wurfweite fühlt sich wie verdoppelt an. 

Interessant war der Vergleich mit einer parallel von jemand anders geworfenen Skeletor2 8ft -24g, wo es vorher deutlich drunter blieb (allerdings dickere Schnur bei mir, Köderverluste im Dickicht sind schaisse), und nachher locker weiter ging (auch wieder dickere aufgefasertere Schnur bei mir). Die höhere Wurfweite war mehr als merklich, an Pflanzenbeeten auch gut zu testen, und das Schabegeräusch war weg, also hörbar.

Jetzt fliegt der ganze SS304 Mist an den Ruten runter, das taugt für Nahbereichsruten, Posenfischen, vom Boot aus tunken, aber nicht zum weitwerfen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich kann als vergliechsrute zur 2,40m -40g nur eine 2,40 -35g Rute anbieten die mit Fuji Titanium Sics bestükt ist und das ist eine andere Welt, geht jetzt aber zu weit vom eigtl. Thema UL-Rute weg....


----------



## Slider86 (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Alle 5,5 Minuten einen Fisch fangen, drillen und abhaken.... reife Leistung. #6
> Das schaff ich nichtmal am Forellenpuff. #t


 
ob du es glaubst oder nicht ist relativ scheiss egal :q

ich und mein cousin haben und schon lustig gemacht wen ein wurf kein fisch brachte |rolleyes

die haben den spinner sogar beim absinken genommen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das sind aber Sternstunden - wenn alles paßt. #6 
letztens war mal so ne Zeit, in den Nachmittagsstunden schön warm, bei merklich sinkender Sonne, da hab ich bei jedem Wurf mindestens einen Biss=Kontakt gehabt, so vlt. über eine Stunde, wobei die Fische längst nicht alle zu landen waren, selbst kleine Barsche haben wie Berseker gefightet, klasse Top-Form der Fische, stehen aber auch im Futterfisch.
Reichlich Barsche, und 2 Hechte auch auf Minispinner darunter.

Spinnangeln wie im Paradies  ... Aber wie oft ist das wirklich so? 
Ein paar Tage später mit der nächsten Wolkenfront, und dann nach kräftigen Regenfällen war das alles nicht mehr.


----------



## Slider86 (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

jo sternstunden oder vitamin b zu bauern die auf waren goldgruben hocken :vik:

aber an dem tag stimmte wirklich alles! und ich könnte kotzen das ich keine fotos gemacht habe... aber einmal in dem wahn sein fisch des lebens zu drilln lässt man alles andere links liegen und konzentiriert sich nur aufs angeln da bleibt keine zeit für eine fotosession 

auf die fireline zurück, die fische ich mitlerweile glaub ich 9monate die 0,04er und benutze nie einen wirbel ob 00 bis 2mepps am fluss oder see da gibs komischweisse keine verwickungen... mono macht das max 3würfe mit und ist total verkringelt!

probiert es aus erzähle keine bock mist! 

grade bei den barschen sollte sowenig wie möglich vorm köder hängen, meistens hänge ich noch 16er fc bis 40cm mit einem albrightknoten ran


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Slider86 schrieb:


> auf die fireline zurück, die fische ich mitlerweile glaub ich 9monate die 0,04er und benutze nie einen wirbel ob 00 bis 2mepps am fluss oder see da gibs komischweisse keine verwickungen... mono macht das max 3würfe mit und ist total verkringelt!


Glauben kann ich das schon, aber dann nicht dass das die mal als Probe herumgereichte sehr dünne 0,04er ist, hört sich nach so ein bischen härter an.
Dass die Schnüre nicht immer gleich ausfallen, und bei den dünnen Firelines merkwürdige Sprünge auftreten, das ist beobachter Fakt.
Ich fische eine Fireline Crystal in der Angabe 015, die verdrallt auch kein bischen , was bei der gemessenen höheren Dicke und der Steifheit im neueren Zustand auch verständlich ist. Und eine Quattron PT Braid 012, die nach einiger Zeit jetzt aber auseinander geht und so ein bischen schon verdrallt ist durch den dauernden Spinnereinsatz (mit gutem Wirbel).


----------



## Petterson (9. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vielleicht kommt`s mir ja auch nur so vor, aber irgendwie scheinen die allermeisten UL-Rutenserien bei 2,10m oder spätestens 2,40m aufzuhören. Ich befische einen Bach, an dem ich um meine uralte 2,70-Gerte froh bin, denn damit kann ich meinen Köder noch einigermaßen gut um Steine oder Gestrüpp herumdirigieren. Um`s klar zu sagen: kürzer wäre #d und länger zum :v! Allerdings kann ich das Wasser auch nicht als hechtfrei bezeichnen, und damit beginnen meine Probleme: ich brauch `ne Gerte, mit der ich auch ne Goldkopfnymphe noch ins Wasser kriege (ohne auf Fliegenruten wechseln zu müssen); sie sollte ca. 2,70m lang sein (die Skeletor in 3m mit 2-12g WG ist leider schon recht unhandlich!), sensibel in der Spitze, elastisch genug im Rückgrat (dass der 70er Hecht die 18er Mono nicht sprengt), dabei kräftig genug, um den Zufallshecht auch noch haken zu können (also keinen Schwabbelstock, denn Meister Esox soll in dem Salmonidenwasser kurz gehalten werden). 
Wenn ich auftauche, machen die Tackledealer in meiner Umgebung schon #q...., dabei habe ich doch nur eine recht genaue Vorstellung von *meiner* Rute! Vielleicht kommen hier im Thread ja Vorschläge zu Ruten, die den o. g. Vorstellungen nahe kommen.
Ach ja, warum ich meine Rute austauschen will??? Die darf nach über 25 Jahren in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand:q.


----------



## Bobster (9. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die nominale Ruten-Gewichtsklasse in diesem Tröt
definiert sich ja mit 2-10 Gramm.
Persönlich werfe ich Köder mit einem Gewicht von
1-8 Gramm in diesem Bereich.
Leider bin ich dem Fliegenfischen (noch) nicht näher
gekommen, es gibt ja noch so viel andere Teilbereiche des angelns abzudecken; eine Gewichtsvorstellung von einer
Goldnymphe fehlt mir |kopfkrat
Ich mache eine Laienhafte Schätzung: 3 Gramm ??

...und da wird es im UL-Bereich eng werden für eine 
2.70 m Rute.
Ich fische eine Karat Spin U-Light von Sportex
mit einem WG von <8 Gramm bei einer Länge von
2.00 m.

Im L-Bereich wirft meine Kev-Spin Light mit 2.40 m
noch die 7 Gramm recht ordentlich, darunter wird es
aber zu leicht und selbst eine Kev wird beim werfen nicht mehr genügend aufgeladen.
Hier mal ein link: 
http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=1099,0,0,1,0,0

Wären denn keine "Streamer-Ruten" eine alternative ?

Persönlich finde ich noch das Pezon & Michel
Streetfishing Concept für Deine Anforderungen interessant.
Schau mal rein, eventuell ist ja was bei der
Redoutable Trout Serie für Dich dabei.
http://www.illexlures.de/index.php/....html/XTCsid/dqtp1dqmsafoelafm6hqgvk0a8vqkstq

....oder Du suchst im L-Tröt nach hinweisen.


----------



## Petterson (9. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das P&M-Rutenprogramm habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber bei 270 UL wird die Auswahl wie gesagt recht dünn. 
Habe jetzt aber noch ein paar Ruten in den bekannten Onlineshops gefunden, über die ansonsten aber wenig bis nichts zu lesen ist. Hängt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass "Balzer" nicht gerade ein Synonym für spezialisiertes Angeln ist: das sind z.B. die Alegra Micro Jig oder Diabolo V Micro Swiss Jig.
Ansonsten würde ich mir auch Gerät aus anderen "Sparten" ausleihen, wie etwas kräftiger ausgefallene Felchenruten oder weicher ausgelegte leichte Dropshots. Da hatte ich z.B. von Jenzi die Horizone Controle DS in 2,1m und 2,4m in der Hand (ist zwar mit WG 2-25g angegeben, aber scheint mir dabei wesentlich feinfühliger als die Whisper DS bis 12g!). Aktion in den beiden Längen gefällt mir (der Griff ist vielleicht bisserl zu klobig) gibt`s auch noch in 2,7m...aber nicht bei den Händlern in meiner Nähe  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Petterson schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich das Wasser auch nicht als hechtfrei bezeichnen, und damit beginnen meine Probleme: ich brauch `ne Gerte, mit der ich auch ne Goldkopfnymphe noch ins Wasser kriege (ohne auf Fliegenruten wechseln zu müssen); sie sollte ca. 2,70m lang sein (die Skeletor in 3m mit 2-12g WG ist leider schon recht unhandlich!), sensibel in der Spitze, elastisch genug im Rückgrat (dass der 70er Hecht die 18er Mono nicht sprengt), dabei kräftig genug, um den Zufallshecht auch noch haken zu können (also keinen Schwabbelstock, denn Meister Esox soll in dem Salmonidenwasser kurz gehalten werden).


Wieso willst Du keine Fly-Rod-Blanks verwenden?
Es gibt solche und solche, wie ich ja gezeigt hatte. 
Ein sehr schwache UL Verwende ich jedenfalls meistens lieber nicht (wie Du beispielhaft anführst), lieber sowas am Übergang zu L, also UL/L überspannend.


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,
ich melde mich auch mal hier im Thread an. Bin eher zufällig zu einer UL-Kombo gekommen. Losglück bei einer Tombola anlässlich einer Ladeneröffnung :q

Rute: Shimano Fahrenheit Black Bass Spinning 266L 1,98m WG 2-10g, Gewicht 115g 
Rolle: Okuma VS15, Gewicht 226g
dazu als Schnur eine Savage Gear Adrenaline Spinning Fluo Orange in 0,13 (trägt ca. 6,5kg, ich glaube, da sollte ich nochmal nach was feinerem schauen#t)

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Habe das Gerät bisher nur mit irrem Grinsen im Wohnzimmer geschwenkt und mir Lästereien meiner Frau anhören müssen ("Kinderangel" und so...) Bin ganz wild drauf, das mal am Forellensee oder an ruhigen Stellen des Rheins zu testen. Als Köder habe ich bisher ein paar Prey69 Wobbler (6 Gramm) und ein paar 2,5-4,5 cm Wobbler aus der Grabbelkiste meines Händlers.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Kenne die Kombo leider nicht.
Die Rute mit Ihrem WG scheint aber recht passabel zu sein.
Zur Rolle kann ich gar nichts sagen, außer, das sie 
gewichtsmässig zur Rute passt.
Die "Optimierung" hast Du ja schon selbst erkannt. :q
Du "darfst" ruhig bis 4 Kg runter gehen.
Vorraussetzung ist das fischen mit Mini(wobblern)Ködern
bis +-8-10Gramm auf Barsch, Forellen, etc.,

Schade nur, dass die "Brutfischzeit" so ziemlich vorbei ist.

Die Einsatzzeit "meiner" Combo fängt im Frühjahr an
und endet so ziemlich "jetzt" #c

Dafür hast Du aber nun reichlich Zeit, Deine Combo zu perfektionieren.
Hier noch einmal ein Link zu den passenden Miniwobblern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92407&highlight=fetisch&page=25

Viel Spaß mit der Combo


----------



## slowhand (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo an die Experten,

ich bin auch seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer UL/L-Kombo. Köder sollen hauptsächlich Wobbler von 4-10g/3-10cm sein, aber auch kleine Gummis mit ca. 7g-Köpfen und natürlich immer mal wieder Mepps in Größe 2-3. Haupteinsatz aber Wobbler um ca. 6cm. Gewässer überwiegend kleine Flüsse mit langsamer bis mäßiger Strömung, Tiefe ca. 1,5 bis max. 5m.
Hatte neulich mal die Speedmaster in 2,40m, Wg 3-12g in der Hand, gefiel mir aber gar nicht, viel zu kopflastig, selbst mit 2500/3000er Shimanorollen.
Kennt jemand die Savage Gear Jig'n'Spin mit WG 5-20g?
Oder sonst eine schnelle Rute mit mindestens 2,40m? Die Rute sollte eine schnelle Spitzenaktion haben, 10g mehr oder weniger Gewicht sind egal.
Preislich sollte es im zweistelligen Bereich bleiben...


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Rute habe ich noch nicht gefischt 

Aus Deinen Angagen schließend würde ich mich auch eher
zu eine L-Combo entschließen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186&page=8

Durch die heute mittlerweile oft verwendeten Tungsten Gewichte in den Ködern kommen manchmal eigenartige 
Geschöpfe heraus, 
z.B. Wobbler 7cm lang, 
Gewicht 3 Gramm !
Im UL/L Bereich sind u.a. die Pezon&Michel sehr
ausgewogen.
Im L-Bereich fische ich eine 2,40 
Sportex Kev Spin Light-Traumhaft !


----------



## slowhand (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Im UL/L Bereich sind u.a. die Pezon&Michel sehr
> ausgewogen.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hast Du von P&M schon eine Rute im UL/L-Bereich gefischt?


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

.....beide, die Redoutable Bass und die Trout !

Das "Streetfishing Concept" ist natürlich attraktiv 

Die Trout ist der Hingucker :k
Die Bass hat einen Ticken mehr Rückrat und ist straffer.

Je nachdem mit was für Kodergewichten man fischt,
welche länge man bevorzugt, macht man mit beiden nichts
falsch.

Fürs UL würde ich persönlich eher die R-Trout nehmen.


----------



## slowhand (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die Trout ist der Hingucker :k
> Die Bass hat einen Ticken mehr Rückrat und ist straffer.
> 
> Fürs UL würde ich persönlich eher die R-Trout nehmen.



Habe mir die Ruten mal angesehen. Die "Bass" hat mir bei 2,40m ein zu hohes WG, die "Trout" sieht zwar lecker aus, wird aber als doch eher schwabbelig beschrieben. Schwabbelrute geht gar nicht. Sie sollte schön straff sein und eine schnelle Spitzenaktion haben. Jetzt tendiere ich aber doch schon wieder in Richtung 2,70m. Wegen breiter Ufer, Seerosen und so weiter.
Ich weiß auch nicht...


----------



## Wolfsburger (5. November 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo, bin gerade am überlegen ob ob ich mir evt. zum Geburtstag zum ersten Mal eine Ultra light Spinnrute anschaffen soll.
Im Askari Katalog bin ich auf die Daiwa Tornado-X Ultrallight gestoßen. Sie hat ein Wg von 0-7 g. Würde mit ihr warscheinlich meistens mit kleinen Wobblern auf Barsch und Forelle fischen.

Was haltet ihr von der Rute?
Und in welcher Länge würdet ihr mir die Rute empfehlen.
Askari bieten sie in 180cm,195cm und 270cm an.

Und zum Schluss noch ne Allgemeine Frage wie weit kommt ihr mit ung. 4 g Köder raus?


----------



## Bobster (5. November 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die sieht doch nicht schlecht aus...

,ersetzt natürlich nicht das begrabbeln 

Meine UL ist 1,80 lang alles längere könnte ich mir recht schwabbelig vorstellen.

Falls Du die Gelegenheit hast die mal im Laden einen
Trockentest zu unterziehen #c
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die kürzere Version etwas hat..

4g Köder ?
http://www.camo-tackle.de/premium-hard-bait-mw-62f-c-854_889_900.html

...mit dem komme ich aber locker auf 15 Meter


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (6. November 2009)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich werde mir die Berkley Pulse Spin angeschaffen.
Allerdings zögere ich zwischen der 2-8 oder 5-20gramm version.
Fische vom Boot aus auf Barsch mit kleinen SPinnern, wobblern oder jigs
Was würdet ihr mir raten. Es sollte möglichst fein sein (Fun Faktor)


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Leute,
Hol ich den Thread doch mal wieder

Hab hier ne Skelli 2-12g mit ner Shimano Rarenium 3000SFA liegen.
Sehr geil.
Dazu ne 0.08er Crystel.
Und dran kommt

Megabass X-30
Jackall Chubby-Minnow
Illex Chubby
Megabass Baby Griffon

und eben diverse kleine Spinner.


Was meint ihr?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sieht doch technisch ganz gut aus :m

...leider ist bei uns alles zugefroren und die
Eröffnung UL-Saison wird noch etwas dauern


----------



## Walstipper (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> 4g Köder ?
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/premium-hard-bait-mw-62f-c-854_889_900.html
> 
> ...mit dem komme ich aber locker auf 15 Meter



Hat der Lure Tungsten drin? 
Falls die 15m korrekt sind, solltest du zügig auf den SQ61 wechseln, den dürftest du fast doppelt so weit bekommen, auch wenn der ned floatet. Für floating gibts da auch vieles was weiter fliegt.


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja, ne, is klar !

Den SQ61 hat ja jeder - ich auch :q
is auch schwerer. ü1g !

..wie gesagt, es gibt sooooo viele MiniWobs.


----------



## Walstipper (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Warum fischst du dann den Nochniegehört MW 62F, weil er floatet?


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

_Nochniegehört_

genau deswegen !
Ich probiere gerne neues aus 

Außerdem, von der Firma *Eccogear *darf man durchaus gehört haben....

Weiteres gehört allerdings in diesen Tröt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92407&highlight=fetisch&page=27


----------



## Slipknot1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Petterson schrieb:


> ... Allerdings kann ich das Wasser auch nicht als hechtfrei bezeichnen, ... sie sollte ca. 2,70m lang sein (die Skeletor in 3m mit 2-12g WG ist leider schon recht unhandlich!), sensibel in der Spitze, elastisch genug im Rückgrat (dass der 70er Hecht die 18er Mono nicht sprengt), dabei kräftig genug, um den Zufallshecht auch noch haken zu können (also keinen Schwabbelstock, denn Meister Esox soll in dem Salmonidenwasser kurz gehalten werden)...




Sowas suche ich auch, ich hatte mich eig. schon auf die Skeletor Spin 3,00 2-12gr entschieden, aber da soviele diese Rute nicht empfehlen können (schwabbelt) suche ich auch eine Rute von 2,70-3,00 um die 10-15Wurfgewicht...


----------



## kaizr (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe mir diese Combo hier gekauft, hatte sicherlich 10 Ruten und 5 Rollen jeweils dazu in der Hand.

Diese Combo hat mich überzeugt, auch wenn sie nicht ganz billig ist.

Cormoran Black Star CM 2,7m 5-18g WG

Daiwa Tournament Airity 2508 mit ner 0,06er Whiplash blazed orange.


----------



## Slipknot1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.

Was haste denn bezahlt und hattest du auch die Skeletor in der Hand?


----------



## kaizr (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

also die normalpreise sind für die rolle 299 € und für die rute 99 € und dann noch die geflochtene bummelig 25 €.

Was ich bezahl habe will ich nicht verraten, war ein supersonderpreis von meinem Händler des Vertrauens.

Und die andere Rute hatte ich in der Hand, war nicht so mein Ding. Was mich so verwundert hat, ist das diese Rute von Cormoran extrem gutes Rückgrat hat. Da sollte ein Meterhecht auch zu bändigen sein. An den Gewässern wo ich angle ist auch mit vielen Hechten zu rechnen. Daher war die Entscheidung leicht für mich.


----------



## Bobster (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...hast Dir wirklich eine schöne Kombo zusammengestellt und ich hoffe sie wird Dir im Frühjahr viel Spaß bereiten.


|offtopic

....Deine Kombo gehört hier nur nicht hin #d
denn wenn Du Dir diesen Tröt durchgelesen hättest,
geht es hier um (UL) 2g-10g !!!!

Ich denke Deine Kombo ist im (L) Tröt besten aufgehoben...
Ultraleicht ist sie nicht


----------



## kaizr (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hey, 

ich benutze Sie aber zum u-low angeln. Nur die Auswahl, da ich halt in einem "Hechtgewässer" auf Barsch angeln will.

Deswegen die etwas stärkere Ausführung.


----------



## fakr (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

So, ich habe mir gerade eine Berkley Pulse in 1,83 m (2-8 g) zum twitchen von kleinen Wobblern zugelegt und bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner passenden Rolle. Ich hatte an ne 1000er Red Arc gedacht, bin aber allen Vorschlägen offen gegenüber. Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Für diese leichte Rute würde ich auch nach einer sehr leichten Rolle schauen, da wäre mir die schwere Arc nix.

Eine kleine Exage vielleicht, oder was ganz kleines? Hat auch mit den eigenen Vorlieben zu tun, ich mag auch die ganz kleinen Rollen, da kommt man unter 200g für die Rolle. Gefällt mir besser...


----------



## Friedfischschreck (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Farblich würde natürlich auch die neue ABU Sorön SX 10 passen :q


----------



## Nolfravel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Shimano Rarenium.
Ist leicht und läuft richtig gut.
Auch die Bremse ist echt gut.
Bei mir hängt sie an der 2-12gr Skelli, würde ich daher ja auch mal als UL bezeichen.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## BigGamer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

500er Shimano Symetre


----------



## Robson Ponte (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

So Leute jetzt hau ich meine neuste Errungenschaft mal hier rein..
Ich hab mir eine Jenzi Whisper Soft Zander gekauft. Dazu gab es eine Shimano Exage 1000. 
Und heute hatte ich mal eine Stunde Zeit das gute Stück mal zu probieren. Eine kleine Ecke unseres Sees ist durch den Regen aufgegangen. #6 
Hab sie fürs feine Drop Shot Angeln gekauft. Macht echt riesig Spaß. Hatte 2 ganz feine Bisse konnte aber leider keinen Verwandeln. Also leider kein Drill.. 
Sehr feine Bisserkennung und trotzdem gutes Rückradt. War sehr angenehm überrascht...


----------



## fakr (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich tendiere im moment zu einer Supreme Magnesium XT 025 - Spinnrolle von Shakespeare, die fällt mit 184 g schön leicht aus, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rolle gemacht?


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



fakr schrieb:


> Supreme Magnesium XT 025 - Spinnrolle von Shakespeare


Finger weg davon, nicht geeignet für dünne Barsch/Forellenschnüre!


----------



## Slipknot1 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hey Leute wollte mir eine kleine feine ULTRALEICHTE Rute zulegen. Gefunden habe ich folgende:

*Balzer Diabolo Micro Swiss Steckrute 245cm* Oder in 275cm

Cormoran BLACK BULL HC Jiggerspinrute, 2-tlg., 2.70m/2-12g

Cormoran ULX Ultra Light Spinnrute, 2-tlg., 2.40m/1-9g

Daiwa INFINITY Q Ultralight Rute, 2-tlg., 2.40m/1-9g

Wollte um die 100Euro ausgeben. Hat jemand eine von den Ruten und kann mir vielleicht Auskunft geben welche sich lohnt zu kaufen? Wichtig wäre das es kein Schwabbelstock sein soll, ich wollte damit kleine Wobbler, Spinner und Twister baden   ;-)

Und die Rolle sollte folgende sein:
*SHIMANO EXAGE 1000 FA Gewicht: 205g*


Wäre cool wenn ihr mir bisserl helfen könntet 


Schönen abend noch


----------



## crazyracer22 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi ich kann dir nur etwas über die ULX in 2,13m sagen, die besitze ich nämlich ist meine erste UL und ich bin damit echt zufrieden hält auch einiges aus, habe damit schon ein paar Hechte von 60cm gefangen und eine richtig schöne Forelle! ( Bilder sind bei mir im Album) Es ist kein schwabbeliger Stock zumindestens nicht in der kurzen Ausführung!
Ich bereue den Kauf nicht aber kannst dir ja noch ein paar 
Meinungen von den anderen reinholen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Slipknot1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

okay 
ich hätte jetzt auch die 


Cormoran ULX Ultra Light Spinnrute,  2-tlg., 2.40m/1-9g

oder diese genommen

Daiwa INFINITY Q Ultralight Rute,  2-tlg., 2.40m/1-9g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Im Bereich bis 100€ wäre die kleine Speedmastzer sicher keine schlechte Wahl!


----------



## VWChrissi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo, 
also ich Fische unter anderem diese hier http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rute-180-L-180m-2-8g_c90-123-137_p4065_x2.htm 

Kann die Rute nur empfehlen! Sehr sauber verarbeitet und ne gute Aktion wie ich finde. 

Petri Heil 
Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Teye (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,
darf ich mit meiner Combo hier mitmachen?

P & M concept spinning 1,95m 3-12 gr

und eine

Shimano Rarenium 2500 FA mit 6er Whiplash chrystal.





Gruß

Mathias


http://img21.*ih.us/img21/3695/05022010436.jpg


----------



## Bobster (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

.....aber Hallo !

Optisch und technisch sehr schön abgestimmte Kombo #6

Da werden sich die Barsche aber freuen :q

Viel Spaß damit im Frühjahr.


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sehr geile Combo#6

Die Rarenium hab ich auch, allerdings in 3000SFA.
War bisher erst zweimal los, mitten im Wintereinbruch.Erfolglos...
Aber sie fischt sich geil, wenn ich jez endlich mal los könnte.Aber bis zum 1.3 ist bei uns Spinnfischen verboten und im Moment eh nicht wirklich möglich.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Leute,

Mal ne schnelle Frage, ich denke sie passt hier ins Thema:

Was haltet ihr von der Stren Microfuse?
Wollte sie mir in 0.08 zulegen.
Okay?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=6069.html

Ich fische die Stroft GTP


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=6069.html
> 
> Ich fische die Stroft GTP


 
Danke.
Hatte eh nicht vor, sie zum "echten" Spinnfischen zu benutzen, wollte sie zum Matchen und Forellenpuff fischen benutzen.
Habt ihr dann ne gute Schnur in der Dicke zu empfehlen?
Weil wenn zum Spinnfischen gut, denke ich mal, auch für den Rest gut.
Auf meiner Rarenium is ne 8er Fireline Crystel drauf, sihet ganz nett aus...
Gefischt habe ich die aber noch nicht.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Teye (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische auf zwei Rollen die fireline chrystal 10er und bin damit, im Vergleich zu Spiderwire und Power pro, sehr zufrieden. Und die Durchmesserangabe ist realistisch.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Slipknot1 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

So sieht wohl meine zukünfigtes Tackle aus:

*SHIMANO EXAGE 1000 FA - EXG1000FA - 40 Euro

*http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-EXAGE-10...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item1c0fbcca3d

*Shimano** Speedmaster 240 L**[FONT=verdana,geneva] 2,40m  / Wg 3- 12 g - 121,90 Euro[/FONT]*
 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Speedmaster-Spinnrute-240L-240m-3-12g_p4085_x2.htm

vll weiß jemand wo ich die Sachen billiger her bekomme...


----------



## Razer-Jerk (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne frage an euch. Ich überlege mir zur Zeit auch eine UL Spincombo zu besorgen. Ich muss allerdings sagen ich hab da nicht so die Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. 
Ich dachte da an 

Rute:
Berkley Skeletor 2 Spin (WG 2-12g in 3m Länge) 

Rolle:
Shimano Rarenium 2500FA

Schnur:
Berkley FireLine Competition Crystal in 0,052mm


Fischen würde ich ausschließlich vom Ufer aus mit Kunstködern (kleine Wobbler, Texas Rig etc)
Was die Gewässen angeht, die sind bei uns eher flach und klar. Hoffe mal ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

MFG


----------



## Bobster (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rolle:
Nach meiner Meinung reicht eine 1000er Rolle
auch wenn die 2500 Rarenium gerade mal 5 Gramm schwerer
ist als die 1000er Exage.
Rute:
Geschmacksache, mir sind in der UL Gewichtsklasse,
also Köder unter 10 Gramm, 3.00 Meter Rutenlänge 
wesentlich zuviel !!!!
Schnur:
Geschmacksache, streng Dich an, kannste besser :q


----------



## Razer-Jerk (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schnur:
> Geschmacksache, streng Dich an, kannste besser :q




:qLOL:q



Tu was ich kann. 

Was die Rutenlänge angeht: Die Skeletor in 2-12g gibts in 2,1m oder in 3m. Da ich aber nur vom Ufer aus fische denke ich mir halt das 2,1m etwas kurz ist. 

Hat vllt. jemand ne Alternative zur Skeletor? Wie gesagt, angle hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus.


----------



## dainiel_ld (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> So sieht wohl meine zukünfigtes Tackle aus:
> 
> *SHIMANO EXAGE 1000 FA - EXG1000FA - 40 Euro
> 
> ...




wenn du dich bei der speedmaster auch mit ner ax und 7 bis 21 gr wg anfreunden kannst dann schau mal bei http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ da gibts die für 79,99 €

ansonsten ab und zu bei ebay schaun. da gibts oft ein model welches allerdings nur 210cm lang is für meist 69 €. wobei ich vor 2 -3 wochen auch geschaut hab .. da gings um ne 240 und 270 beide 7 bis 21gr wg sind für 70 und 80 euro weg 

die rolle ist mit 40 euro schon sehr preiswert finde ich.


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Razer-Jerk schrieb:


> :qLOL:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die Skelli in 2.10m reicht:q
Fische die mit ner Rarenium 3000SFA...
Passt richtig richtig gut, wenn die Eiszeit mal vorbei wäre#d|supergri

Wobei vor der Eiszeit, konnte ich immerhin 2mal fischen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## BigGamer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

3000er an ner UL???


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



BigGamer schrieb:


> 3000er an ner UL???


 

Jau#6
Die 3000er SFA is ja die 2500er mit ner flacheren Spule.
Die 3000er Rarenium wiegt grade mal 200gr, das macht keinen Unterschwied zu ner anderen 1000er und man hat kein  Gefummel.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## BigGamer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

wenn du damit gut klarkommst#6

ich find das gerade bei UL faszinierend mit dem kleinen Dingern, das ist mal ne andre Herausforderung#6


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

sehe ich ähnlich...
2500er rollen und alles über 10g wg hat absolut nichts mehr mit ul zu tun.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wo ist denn das Problem bei einer 2500er? Das sie per Definitionem zu groß ist? das sie sich vernünftig Kurbeln läßt, ein bessere Bremse hat, flexibler einzusetzen ist und bessere Wurfweiten ermöglicht? 

UL bezieht sich wohl einzig auf die Ködergewichte und da spielt die Rollengröße kaum eine Rolle. Es ist ganz einfach, wenn der quantitave Unterschied nicht da ist, dann entscheidet die Qualität und die ist bei 2500 einfach per se höher.

Kein Mensch regt sich hier über eine 0,06er Wipdingens auf, obwohl das nen Ankerseil ist.


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

lol, was ne argumentation...
aber sooo unrecht haste nicht.

wenn ich nen 1er mepps an einer 4000er rolle fische mit ner 80g wg telerute fische ich auch noch irgendwo ul.

denke momentan möchte fast jeder irgendwie ul leicht fischen, weil momentan suggeriert wird, das es IN ist... ;-)

das war auch lediglich meine meinung.
und was viel hochwertigeres als meine 1000er aspire findeste kaum. belive me.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> *lol, was ne argumentation...
> aber sooo unrecht haste nicht.*
> 
> Hast du das verstanden?Das die Rute den Ködergrößen angepaßt sein muß, das ist klar, aber eine 750er Shimano ist eigentlich nur eine Angelverhinderungsrolle. Bescheidener Schnureinzug fiele mir als erstes ein....
> ...



Da gibt es reichlich was hochwertiger ist und dazu noch wesentlich ULer....

Beli*e*ve me auch.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



BigGamer schrieb:


> 3000er an ner UL???





Nolfravel schrieb:


> Jau#6
> Die 3000er SFA is ja die 2500er mit ner flacheren Spule.
> Die 3000er Rarenium wiegt grade mal 200gr, das macht keinen Unterschwied zu ner anderen 1000er und man hat kein  Gefummel.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die 2500er Rarenium (optisch die gleiche Größe) an einer L Rute mit 2 - 9 g WG. Das passt super.

Eine 1000er würde vielleicht auch gehen, aber die 2500er ist universeller einsetzbar, die kann ich auch noch mit zur Küste schleppen. 


In dem Sinne: 1000er sind Puffrollen |bigeyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> In dem Sinne: 1000er sind Puffrollen |bigeyes



#6 Jep sehe ich genauso.#6

Schnickschnackrollen. Die 1000er Aspire ist einfach nur lütt, aber schwerer als ne 2500er Rarenium.

Ich dachte es ginge um "Ultraleicht."


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ja, mit wurstfingern und ab nem gewissen alter sollte man wirklich keine 1000er mehr nutzen. kein witz!

was für ruten fischt ihr denn ul, die dann mit 2500er rollen halbwegs ausbalanciert sind??? wir ziehen mal bei über 7-8g wg die grenze, denn das ist dann definitiv "light".

nun bin ich aber gespannt.

wie soll z.b. diese kombo mit einer 2500er rolle funktionieren???
http://img689.*ih.us/img689/647/fahrenheittwinpower.th.jpg

p.s. ich habe ja auch nix gegen 2500er allroundrollen, aber die haben dann halt in diesem thread nicht viel zu suchen.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich kenn die Rute nicht. Ich hab meine 2500er Rarenium an einer 6' (180 cm) mit 1/16 - 5/16 oz (~2 - 9 g) Ködergewicht. Wo ist das Problem.

Ausbalanciert ist das ganze auf der Höhe des Schnurfangbügels. Passt doch. Wenn man den Stock in die Hand nimmt, wiegt das alles so gut wie gar nichts. 

An der Rute ist ein 25er Startring, der passt auch zur 2500er wie "Arsch auf Eimer". Für eine 1000er sollte der Startring kleiner gewählt werden.


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

-9g wg fällt schon fast nicht mehr unter ul.
aber auch egal. ich gebe dir aber recht, die rareniums sind absolut leichte schöne teile. und wenn man etwas weiter werfen muss, spricht auch nichts gegen eine 2500er rarenium.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Lol, was ist denn auf deiner Kombo für eine Schnur?

Zu deinem Verständnis....

Deine Aspire wiegt 206g. Eine 2500er Rarenium wiegt 200g.

Preisfrage: Welche Rolle ist leichter?

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...1_1099/hochseefischen/cardiff-area-1000s.html

das ist ne Rolle wo der Gewichtsunterschied interessant wird.

oder sowas hier...

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...122/hochseefischen/09-twinpower-mg-1000s.html

Mit einer Aspire sollte man nicht gerade von Light sprechen... übrigens altersunabhängig.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Stimmt, aber ich hab weiter oben auch geschrieben, dass ich die 2500er auf einer L Rute habe. 

Aber dennoch: 1000er sind Puffrollen |bigeyes


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Uli, du hast die Daiwa Exist vergessen, die ist noch leichter.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jau, ich habe allerdings auch nicht gesucht...:q



Chrizzi schrieb:


> An der Rute ist ein 25er Startring, der passt auch zur 2500er wie "Arsch auf Eimer". Für eine 1000er sollte der Startring kleiner gewählt werden.



Eine UL-Beringung, die zu 1000ern paßt haben ja kaum Ruten. Die Aspire mit der Lowriderberingung fiele mir so ein.


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

wie was ist das für eine schnur???
meinste die farbe? das ist rot. kennste? ;-)
ist ne 5lb power pro, weniger geht nicht und kann ich bei 90+ rapfen auch nicht verantworten.

alternativ noch eine spaß-kombo mit der 1000er rarenium.
die schnur war 3,6kg stren, der letzte scheiß, wie telefondraht.
http://img25.*ih.us/img25/4543/penzill.th.jpg

hier wäre kaum was anderes "bezahlbares" als ne 1000er rarenium möglich.

ach und zum "puff-angeln" würde ich ne 5 euro, 500g lidl rolle nehmen und auch noch meine 20ig forellen fangen.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> wie was ist das für eine schnur???
> meinste die farbe? das ist rot. kennste? ;-)
> ist ne 5lb power pro, weniger geht nicht und kann ich bei 90+ rapfen auch nicht verantworten.
> 
> ...



Geflecht? 

Ich hab auf der 2500er 100 yds 6 lb (3 kg) FC. Alleine da ist schon eine 2500er besser, da FC allergisch auf kleine Spulendurchmesser reagiert.


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hat ja ne ganz schöne Diskussion hier ausglöst, wobei ich Uli und Chrizzi zustimme.

Wozu sollte man ne 1000er Rolle fischen?
Das is Kinderkacke:q.
Kann da eig nicht mehr als Uli sagen, dem gibt es hlat nichts mehr hinzuzufügen#6#6#6

Wie gesagt, ich fische mit der Rarenium an der 2-12gr Skelli.
Daran fliegen hauptsächlich Mini-Wobbler um die 3gr.
In meinen Augen, ist die Skelli mit der Rarenium UL.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

aber auch nur in deinen augen... ;-)
aber das reicht ja auch wenn du damit zufrieden bist.

und ICH habe im langzeittest keine probleme mit geflochtenen auf kleinen spulen.

aber gut, das ist ein kampf gegen windmühlen...ihr fischt alle super dupa ultalight!!! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> und ICH habe im langzeittest keine probleme mit geflochtenen auf kleinen spulen.



Geflecht geht - Keine Frage. Ich hab von FC gesprochen. Das 6 lb Zeug ist schon die Grenze auf der 2500er.


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> aber auch nur in deinen augen... ;-)


 
Nicht nur in meinen Augen.
So wie es hier aussieht, sind genau zwei nicht meiner Meinung.
Du und Big Gamer.
Also irgendwas verstehst du hier völlig falsch


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

aus der ul diskussion bin ich raus, das bringt mir hier nichts, da hier kaum einer ul fischt... ;-)

@chrizzi
bist du damit noch zufrieden?
ich gebe dir absolut recht, auf ner 1000er war fc nicht das gelbe vom ei. wie sieht es ca. mit der dehnung aus? und welches fc fischt du wenn ich fragen darf?
habe gelese, das sufix soll sehr gut sein.
p-line und berkley fällt für mich raus.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> bist du damit noch zufrieden?
> ich gebe dir absolut recht, auf ner 1000er was fc nicht das gelbe vom ei. wie sieht es ca. mit der dehnung aus?




Ich hab bisher nur in max. 1 m tiefen Wasser "gejiggt" da macht es keine Probleme. Ich denke ich werde das auch nicht sonderlich ausreitzen, da ich zum Jiggen andere Ruten hernehme. Die L passt besser für Wobbler und sowas, da sollte die Dehnung der FC sich positiv auswirken.


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

schade, ich hatte schon hoffnung, dass du es "perfektioniert" hast.
habe schon bestimmt 6-7 verschiedene fc als hauptschnur getestet (immer nur ca. 30m) aber nichts hat mich umgehauen.

fische daher meine 5er power pro mit 2m gamakatsu fc.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> @chrizzi
> bist du damit noch zufrieden?
> ich gebe dir absolut recht, auf ner 1000er war fc nicht das gelbe vom ei. wie sieht es ca. mit der dehnung aus? und welches fc fischt du wenn ich fragen darf?
> habe gelese, das sufix soll sehr gut sein.
> p-line und berkley fällt für mich raus.



Ich weiß nicht welche Marke das ist. Könnte ich eventuell mal nachgucken, wenn ich mal wieder in die Nähe von meinem Angelgerät komme. Ich hab die Schnur zu einer Rolle bekommen. Laut aufgekleber Preis war es schweine teuer (2200 JPY für 90 m Schnur). 

Soweit ich das beurteilen konnte neigte das FC nicht sonderlich zum kringeln, aber stellte schon irgendwie die Grenze für die 2500er da. Eine 8 lb wäre zu dick.

Zur Dehnung kann ich nicht viel sagen. Es hat weniger als die Nylons die ich fische/kenne, aber immernoch Dehnung.

Berkley, Sufix und P-Line kenne ich nicht.


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

das wäre nett...eilt aber auch nicht.
kannst mir ja dann einfach ne pn schicken.
danke und noch einen schönen abend.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab mal interessehalber die letzten zwei Seiten überflogen und mit zunehmend hochgezogenen Augenbrauen die Diskussion über UL - und L verfolgt. 
Und in anderen Threads wird sich drüber aufgeregt, dass man über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Split-Griffen redet. Ihr bewegt euch hier noch ne ganze Ecke abstrakter, keine Frage.
#d


----------



## Bobster (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Eckdaten sind eindeutig vorgegeben:

*(UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*
Nominale Ruten-WG-Klasse 2-10g

....falls jemand mal die erste Seite des Tröts lesen sollte 

...und ja, ich fische mit vollster Zufriedenheit meine
"Puffrolle" in der 3. Saison ohne Schwierigkeiten bei sehr guter Pflege und das mit wachsender Begeisterung.
Es sei jedem dahingestellt Sie als "Kinderkram" oder "Puffrolle" zu bezeichnen, eine gewisse Überheblichkeit
lässt die Verwendung dieser Wortwahl jedoch ahnen.

Den (fast) Meterhecht hat sie spielend gemeistert :q

Selbstverständlich hat das "Gewicht" der Rolle nichts mit 
UL zu tun...Selbstverständlich kann ich mir auch eine
2er, 2,5er oder 3er Rolle daran pflastern, wenns 
vom Rollengewicht her passt
und ich meinen 2-10g Wobbler/Blinker,etc., noch werfen
kann.

Keine Frage.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat das "Gewicht" der Rolle nichts mit
> UL zu tun...Selbstverständlich kann ich mir auch eine
> 2er, 2,5er oder 3er Rolle daran pflastern, wenns
> vom Rollengewicht her passt
> ...



Eben. Natürlich sieht es schicker aus mit so einer kleinen Rolle, aber einen praktischen Nutzen hat eine 1000er Rolle nicht. Eher im Gegenteil. Die Wurfweite ist wesentlich geringer, der Schnureinzug niedriger usw. Die meisten UL-Ruten sind nicht für 1000er beringt. Wenn dann das Gewicht auch noch gleich ist, dann ist es letztlich eine Frage der Optik, ob man auf entscheidende Vorteile einer etwas größer dimensionierten Rolle verzichtet.

Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war im wesentlichen diese Aussage:



> 2500er rollen und alles über 10g wg hat *absolut* nichts mehr mit ul zu tun.



und die Aussage ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> > 2500er rollen und alles über 10g wg hat *absolut* nichts mehr mit ul zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich finde 2 - 10 g ist auch kein UL. In den Rahmen ist L. UL fasse ich im Bereich bis 3 oder 5 g auf. 

Da haben aber auch 2500er Rollen ihre Berechtigung, gerade beim Fischen mit FC. Z.B. gibt es von Daiwa auch 200X Größen, wie die 2004. Eine 2000er Daiwa ist schon recht groß, aber mit einer Schnurfassung von 100 m einer 4 lb Nylon hat sie eine sehr geringe Schnurfassung.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ostern könnte ja auch weihnachten sein.


----------



## Petterson (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> .
> Ein sehr schwache UL Verwende ich jedenfalls meistens lieber nicht (wie Du beispielhaft anführst), lieber sowas am Übergang zu L, also UL/L überspannend.


 
Der Threadersteller, von dem das obige Zitat stammt, nimmt´s gelassener und ohne "religiösem Eifer". Wäre schade, wenn der Trööt sich in akademischen Wortklaubereien aufreiben würde, denn das hat er nicht verdient. Warum sollten wir also nicht auch über Gerät diskutieren, das in den Klassen übergreift...im L-Thread könnten wir sonst mit dem gleichen Gerät, das hier einigen zu grob ist, angegriffen werden, weil es zu UL wäre. 
In diesem Sinne stünde uns vielleicht etwas mehr Toleranz ganz gut. 
PS: piep piep piep, wir ham uns wieder :l!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Diskussion hatten wir übrigens auch schon mal.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2196692&postcount=102


----------



## replay_z (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war im wesentlichen diese Aussage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich kurz einmischen darf...
Die Aussage ist 100% richtig, wenn man hier liest das manch einer an die 20 Gramm WG noch an ultraleicht denkt |uhoh:

Übrigens hat die Firma St. Croix die Klassifizierung eingeführt und der Bereich fürs ultraleicht fischen ist mit 1/32 - 3/16 Unze angegeben, was 0,875 - 5,25 Gramm entspricht
http://www.stcroixrods.com/product/avid-series-spinning

Leider denken viele Angler das man mit ultraleicht jeden Hecht bezwingen soll und wählen dementsprechend stärkere Ruten&Co. Zielfische beim ultraleicht sind jedoch Barsche, Forellen & Co, übrigens auch Rotaugen gehen sehr gern an kleine Spinner im Herbst

Hat man Angst das der Hecht den Köder reist und dadurch verendet, sollte die Widerhaken andrücken dann kann sich jeder Hecht vom Köder befreien


Gruß
Micha


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wir haben jetzt nur über Rollen geschnackt, von Ruten war nicht die Rede.

Ist auch lattenzack.


----------



## replay_z (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt nur über Rollen geschnackt, von Ruten war nicht die Rede.
> 
> Ist auch lattenzack.



Nun ja nimmt eine richtige ultraleicht Rute 1,80 m bis 5-6 Gramm dann ist die 1000 Rolle Pflicht evtl. sogar 750

Gruß
Micha


----------



## DokSnyder (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



replay_z schrieb:


> Nun ja nimmt eine richtige ultraleicht Rute 1,80 m bis 5-6 Gramm dann ist die 1000 Rolle Pflicht evtl. sogar 750
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


 

Wie oben aber schon besprochen:
- fällt dann FC weg. 
- wiegt die 1000er auch nicht notwendigerweise weniger.

Optisch mag es trotzdem seinen Sinn haben auf eine 1000er zu beharren.


----------



## jahn (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Jungs |wavey:,

da hänge ich mich doch mal mit rein, um einen vielleicht vernächlässigten Aspekt in punkto Rollengröße beim UL (oder sonstwo) hier reinzubringen :g: Da es ja hier auch um Wurfweite etc. geht, wie sieht es denn mit dem Verhältnis  Größe des Starterrings und Länge des Rollensteges aus? Bei vielen, insbesondere kurzen Ruten (und da nicht nur im UL-Bereich) ist der Starterring doch recht klein, so dass bei einer größeren Rolle die Spulenachse weiter vom Blank entfernt ist als bei einer kleineren Rolle. Das mag zwar durch den Spulendurchmesser u.U. ausgeglichen werden, trotzdem entsteht (auch nicht zuletzt durch den geringen Abstand zum Starterring) ein ziemlicher Knick im Schnurverlauf - das kostet doch bestimmt auch Wurfweite, oder wie seht ihr das?
Ansonsten würde  mich interessieren, was so kleine Rollen in Sachen (Getriebe-)Stabilität und Bremskraft hergeben?
Ansonsten ... locker und konstruktiv bleiben :q :m

Grüße von der Küste, Jahn #h


----------



## replay_z (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



> Ansonsten würde mich interessieren, was so kleine Rollen in Sachen (Getriebe-)Stabilität und Bremskraft hergeben?


Hier entscheidet sehr oft der Preis über Stabilität der Rolle, was die Bremskraft betrifft... man ist normale weise auf fische unter 1 kg oft 100-300 Gramm aus, da macht doch jede Rolle mit

Wurfweite beim ultraleicht steht sicher nicht an der ersten stelle, 20 meter Wurfweite ist meist ausreichend

Fluorocarbon habe ich nur als Vorfach drauf, ich denke jedoch mit 0,16-0,18 hat man mit der 1000er Rolle keine Probleme

sollte keine Werbung sein, ich hoffe man darf Links posten:

http://www.americantackleshop.com/e...=/Shops/61219517/Products/PLINEFluorocarbon18


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sooo, melde mich dann auch mal wieder.

Habe einfach mal eine Frage an die 1000er-Rollen-Fischer.

Welchen Vorteil bringt euch eine 1000er Rolle gegenüber einer 2500?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich weiss nicht was ihr so verwendet, aber meine UL-Rolle (Luvias) ist recht leicht (170g), hat eine ordentliche Bremse die sich auch nicht vor einem größeren Modell verstecken braucht und passt schon optisch wesentlich besser zu einer wirklich feinen Rute als das eine 2500er Rolle tut. 

Natürlich kann ich auch wesentlich größere Rollen montieren, aber wozu? Ultraleicht heisst bei mir das ich meist mit 14er Mono fische, da brauche ich mir über die Bremskraft (2kg) und Füllmenge meiner Rolle keine Sorgen zu machen.

Mit UL-Ködern (z.B. Spinnern in 0 oder 00, maximal Größe 1) fische ich meist sehr ufernah, der Meter mehr Wurfweite den mir die große Spule bringt ist da nicht entscheident. Das ist das einzige für mich sinnvolle Argument für eine größere Rolle.

Eventuell solltet ihr bei euren Vergleichen nicht immer davon ausgehen das eine kleine Rolle immer von minderer Qualität sein muss. Die Bremsen der größeren Modelle können  natürlich mehr Druck aufbauen, aber was bringt mir das bei Schnüren zum UL-Angeln?


----------



## replay_z (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr so verwendet, aber meine UL-Rolle (Luvias) ist recht leicht (170g), hat eine ordentliche Bremse die sich auch nicht vor einem größeren Modell verstecken braucht und passt schon optisch wesentlich besser zu einer wirklich feinen Rute als das eine 2500er Rolle tut.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich auch wesentlich größere Rollen montieren, aber wozu? Ultraleicht heisst bei mir das ich meist mit 14er Mono fische, da brauche ich mir über die Bremskraft (2kg) und Füllmenge meiner Rolle keine Sorgen zu machen.
> 
> ...



kann man kaum besser sagen #6


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr so verwendet, aber meine UL-Rolle (Luvias) ist recht leicht (170g), hat eine ordentliche Bremse die sich auch nicht vor einem größeren Modell verstecken braucht und passt schon optisch wesentlich besser zu einer wirklich feinen Rute als das eine 2500er Rolle tut.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich auch wesentlich größere Rollen montieren, aber wozu? Ultraleicht heisst bei mir das ich meist mit 14er Mono fische, da brauche ich mir über die Bremskraft (2kg) und Füllmenge meiner Rolle keine Sorgen zu machen.
> 
> ...


 

Klingt ja ganz nett, aber welche entscheidenden Vorteil hatt denn ne 1000er?

Gewicht? Nein, meine 3000er Rarenium wiegt 200gr ne 1000er Aspire wiegt mehr

Bremse? Nein, die Bremse von einer 2500er ist "größer" und somit auch präziser

Schnurfassung?Nöö, kein Unterschied zu ner 2500er

Wurfweite?Nöööö, 2500er schmeißt weiter, auch wenn nicht immer benötigt, aber manchmal eben doch hilfreich.

Schnureinzug?Nööööööö, man kurbelt sich ja fast tot, wenn man etwas schneller führen möchte

Optik?Nein, die 3000er ist wunderhübsch an meiner 2gr+ Skelli.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Gewicht? Nein, meine 3000er Rarenium wiegt 200gr ne 1000er Aspire wiegt mehr



Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen|kopfkrat#6

Evtl. solltest du das Gewicht der 1000er Rarenium zum vergleich ziehen und nicht irgendeiner anderen Rolle#6


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Naja, habs ja nur gemachtm, weil hier von der perfekten 1000er Aspire geschrieben wurde:q.
Die 1000er wiegt 170gr die 3000er 200gr.
30gr ist kaum was, ich bin der Meinung, dass man das kaum bemerken würde, würde man es nicht wissen.

Ach ja, und um die Liste nocheinmal weiterzuführen:

Vorteile einer 2500er:
Mehr Schnurfassung-Bringt aber nur bedingte Vorteile
Mehr Wurfweite-In manchen Situationen durchaus sinnvoll
Präzisere Bremse-Immmer vorteilhaft
Größer-Universeller einsetzbar und robuster.
Höherer Schnureinzug-Man kurbelt sich nicht tot


Also, aus welchem Grund fischt man 1000er?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Vorteile einer 2500er:
> Mehr Schnurfassung-Bringt aber nur bedingte Vorteile
> 
> Eher Nachteile, da mehr Schnur auf die Rolle muss, die kein Mensch braucht
> ...



Ich fische selber auch Rollen lieber eine Nummer größer, aber man sollte immer beide Seiten betrachten#6


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich fische selber auch Rollen lieber eine Nummer größer, aber man sollte immer beide Seiten betrachten#6


 
Das sollte man#6.
Schnurfassung: ne billige Mono, die eh rumliegt kostet so gut wie nix, außerdem, wenn der total miese Tag ist und alles abreißt oder Perücke, dann ist immer noch wat da:q:q, auch wenn das eigentlich nicht passiert.
Wurfweite: Manchmal könnte es der entscheidende Meter sein
Prazisere Bremse+Robustheit: Wenn dann doch mal irgendwas großes einsteigt, ist nicht sofort alles verloren...
Schnureinzug: man kann es aber Problemlos vermeiden.

Bin mal auf weitere Antworten gespannt.#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Thomas29 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab an meiner Ul Rute ne 1000er Stradic und warum?

Weil ne 3000er ******* aussehen würde.


----------



## replay_z (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



> Prazisere Bremse+Robustheit: Wenn dann doch mal irgendwas großes einsteigt, ist nicht sofort alles verloren...



Warum denkst du das beim grösserem Fisch alles verloren ist? Ein Hecht mit 3-5 kg ist auch mit kleiner Rolle zu meistern, was bringt die große Rolle wenn die Rute sehr fein ist

Beim führen von 00 oder 0 Spinner hast auf jedenfall einen besseren Kontakt zum Köder wenn du mit 1000er Rolle fischst

Letztens wenn man mit ultraleicht meist Fische mit 100 - 300 Gramm an den Haken bekommt, sollte man immer noch Spaß haben können und nicht stur die Rolle ,mit wo möglich *stärkeren* Schnur, kurbeln


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

na gut, noch ein beispiel...
an meiner 1,83er illex habe ich eine 1000 technium (und ja, vom gewicht passt auch eine 2500er rarenium oder eine supreme, das wissen wir nun alle). mit dieser kombo und 5lb power pro werfe ich einen 1er spinner 35m weit. das reicht MIR. 
wenn ich weiter werfen möchte, z.b. gezielt auf rapfen, nutze ich meine rocke mit einer etwas größeren supreme und einem etwas schwereren köder. man sollte nichts pauschalisieren, jeder wählt sein tackle auf seine individuellen bedürfnisse.
ich fische primär an spundwänden und schmalen flüssen "fast ohne hechtbestand", daher reichen mir die 1000er rollen.
UND JA, ich bin ästhet durch und durch und es sieht einfach besser aus.
UND NOCHMAL, eine 12g skelli hat nichts mehr mit ul zu tun. an dieser rute wäre eine 1000er rarenium einfach zu klein.

aber schön zu sehen, dass die meißten der selben meinung sind...
ich dachte schon "wo biste denn hier gelandet".


----------



## Nolfravel (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



randio schrieb:


> na gut, noch ein beispiel...
> an meiner 1,83er illex habe ich eine 1000 technium (und ja, vom gewicht passt auch eine 2500er rarenium oder eine supreme, das wissen wir nun alle). mit dieser kombo und 5lb power pro werfe ich einen 1er spinner 35m weit. das reicht MIR.
> wenn ich weiter werfen möchte, z.b. gezielt auf rapfen, nutze ich meine rocke mit einer etwas größeren supreme und einem etwas schwereren köder. man sollte nichts pauschalisieren, jeder wählt sein tackle auf seine individuellen bedürfnisse.
> ich fische primär an spundwänden und schmalen flüssen "fast ohne hechtbestand", daher reichen mir die 1000er rollen.
> ...


 

Ich warte immer noch auf das schlagende Argument für eine 1000er...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jan Peeeeeter !!!

Es gibt kein Argument für eine 1000er an der UL-Flitsche 


Geschmacksache !!!


Sicherlich kannst Du Dir, als Beispiel, auch grobe
Stollenreifen auf Dein Moped/Auto ziehen wenn Du
auf Waldwegen fährst !

Ist es notwendig - Nein !

Weil man auf Wald und Forstwegen nicht als Privatmann
fahren darf :q
Es würde Dir natürlich eher das Gefühle der Sicherheit verleihen.

Nur sollte nach meiner persönlichen Meinung, bei der
Abstimmung des Fang/Jagdgerätes immer eine gewisse
Harmony in jedem Teil zu finden sein, erst das ergibt ein
abgestimmtes, harmonisches Ganzes, welches die Vorraussetzung für ein zusammenarbeiten aller benötigten
Komponenten ist.

Wenn das Rollengewicht mit Deiner UL-Flitsche
harmoniert, dann nimm um Petrus willen eine 3000er Rolle :m


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze eine DAM Calyber UL 2-14g Wg und bräuchte eine passende Rolle,sie sollte auf jeden Fall schön klein sein. Nicht so ein Klopper 
Habe schon an die dazugehörige DAM Calyber 818 FD gedacht,aber ist sie ihren Preis (80Euro+) wert? 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

lg


----------



## Nolfravel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Jan Peeeeeter !!!
> 
> Es gibt kein Argument für eine 1000er an der UL-Flitsche
> 
> ...


 

#6#6#6
Sehr guter Post, wie ich finde.
Ich könnte an meine Flitsche mit Sicherheit auch ne 1000er schrauben, auch das würde harmonieren.
Aber es ist eben kein Vorteil zu ner 3000SFA. Und die harmoniert auch.
Ich stelle gleich mal ein Bild ein:k

So gleich der erste Post auf der Seite:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2743511&highlight=Rarenium+Jan+Peter#post2743511





Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Argumente für eine 2500er sind ja auch zum Teil richtig, aber es gibt einfach keinen vernünftigen Grund an eine Ul-Rute eine 2500er Rolle zuklatschen.

Ab -7g WG ist es für mich auch keine UL mehr sondern eine L.

-Höheres Gewicht
-Unnötige Schnurfassung
-Eine 1000er Rolle ist robust genug Grenzen setzt hier eh die Rute bzw. Schnur und nicht die Bremskraft
-Besseres Handling mit einer 1000er


----------



## LeineAngler93 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Güte, jedem das seine und fertig.

Wenn hier wer lieber 1000er als 2500er mag, soll er sie nehmen.


----------



## BigGamer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

was hab ich da für ne irrwitzige Diskussion losgetreten|kopfkrat
So war das gar nicht gedacht ich hab mich nur gewundert...
Nehmt doch alle die Rolle die euch am besten passt:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die Argumente für eine 2500er sind ja auch zum Teil richtig, aber es gibt einfach keinen vernünftigen Grund an eine Ul-Rute eine 2500er Rolle zuklatschen.
> 
> Ab -7g WG ist es für mich auch keine UL mehr sondern eine L.
> 
> ...



#6

Wenn ich unbedingt eine Rolle zum UL-Fischen nehmen will die ich schon habe nehme ich die kleinste die da ist, wenn das eine 2500er ist => OK!

Aber wenn ich eine UL-Combo zusammenstelle sehe ich keinerlei Sinn dazu extra eine 2500er Rolle zu kaufen. Wie schon mehrfach beschrieben bringt die keine Vorteile. 

Wie schon oft in diesem Thread ist die Deffinition von UL halt sehr unterschiedlich, manch einer glaubt 4er Spinner sind UL, andere sehen den 1er schon im L-Bereich... Klar das man dann auch unterschiedliche Anforderungen ans Gerät stellt.


----------



## Havelritter (6. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin, Moin!

Zeitweise hatte ich 15 bis 20 Tabs in meinem Browser geöffnet, um alle hier hinterlegten Infos zu googeln - wahnsinn, ganz fantastischer Thread - Danke!

*Meine aktuelle UL Favoriten-Kombination*
Berkley Skeletor 210 / 2 - 12g.
Shimano Exage 1000 FB
Berkley Fireline Crystal (0,04er/3,5Kg)
1. Ich habe hier immer mal wieder gelesen, dass die Skeletor sehr Kopflastig sein soll. Reicht eine 1000er aus, oder sollte ich besser die 2500er Exage nehmen? Leider gibt es keinen Shop in meiner Nähe, der die auf Lager hat, daher verlasse ich mich mal wieder ganz auf euch.

2. Was die Berkley-Leine angeht, bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Es sollte jedenfalls ein gelochtene sein, so viel steht fest.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Nolfravel (6. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> Zeitweise hatte ich 15 bis 20 Tabs in meinem Browser geöffnet, um alle hier hinterlegten Infos zu googeln - wahnsinn, ganz fantastischer Thread - Danke!
> 
> ...


 

Moin,


da die 1000er Exage immer noch mehr wiegt als meine 3000er Rarenium und die Skelli damit auf der Spulenkante ausbalanciert ist, passt das wohl.

Ich finde die Fireline gut, aber das ist alles geschmackssache.
Die ist halt sehr schnell feddich und du musst die Schnur drehen, und recht schnell neue kaufen.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bobster (6. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

....schon mal über die STROFT GTP 
als Schnur nachgedacht


----------



## Havelritter (7. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Dann scheint das mit dem Gewicht/der Balance zu passen. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob das Verhältnis zwischen Rolle & Beringung das richtige ist.

"STROFT GTP", oft und vor allem ausnahmslos gute bis sehr gute Kritiken gelesen. Wie stehts denn mit der Stärke? Bei Typ 1 werde ich ängstlich, Typ 2 verleiht mir ein besseres Gefühl, da an unseren Hausstrecken verdammt oft genau das beißt, wofür die Ausrüstung gerade nicht ausgelegt ist - angelst auf Barsch und holst 'n Hecht oder Rapfen aus dem "Kanal", sofern die Leitung nicht unterbrochen wird |wavey:

... ich versuchs mit der Typ 1


----------



## Bobster (7. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

_*....ich versuchs mit der Typ*_ *1* 


Kann man so nicht mehr unbedingt sagen.
Seit diesem Jahr hat sich die Typenbezeichnung dem technischen Fortschritt |rolleyes
angepasst.

*GTP Typ R*

ist nun die korrekte Bezeichnung.
Der von Dir genannte Typ R01 würde eine Tragkraft 
von 1,50 Kg haben - Diesen* Spinnennetzfaden *habe ich noch nicht gefischt, halte ihn aber persönlich fürs UL fischen 
nicht unbedingt geeignet.

Mein persönlicher *Faden *fürs UL-Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Forelle ist der *RO3/RO4 *mit 2,5Kg bzw. 3.0Kg.
Ich bin auch schon runter auf auf R02/2.00Kg gegangen, ist mir aber bei permanenter "Hechtgefahr", gerade im Frühjahr dann doch ein wenig zu gefährlich und knifflig, da ich auch immer noch mit Stahlvorfach angel :m


----------



## Havelritter (7. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Dito, da hab ich noch einen Shop mit den "alten" Spulen am start gehabt. Dem neuen Muster zu Folge wird's dann die STROFT GTP *R04* mit 3Kg. Gibts in dem Bereich auch nur in hellgrau.







Super Bobster, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

_BTW: ich hoffe das ist jetzt hier nicht all zu viel OT?_


----------



## jens_z (7. März 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier mal meine Anfänger-UL-Combo:

Rute: Byron Mammoth Deluxe Spinning No.1, WG: 2-10g
Rolle: Shimano Catana 1000FA
Schnur: weiss ich grad nicht genau, ???18er mono???

Bin zwar Anfänger und meine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten äußerst beschränkt, aber ich muss sagen ich bin höchst zufrieden. Die Combo ist perfekt austarriert, wunderbar leicht aber trotzdem stark und belastbar. Für knapp 60€ unschlagbar in Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Parasol (15. April 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,
ich habe mir zu meiner Savage AR Bushwhaker (2,05/10-30g) jetzt noch die D.A.M. Calyber  (1,83/2-14g) geleistet. Hat knapp 50€ gekostet. Damit decke ich L bis UL ab. Beide Ruten passen optimal zur Revo STX.


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...wirft die Revo STX ab 2g zufriedenstellend |kopfkrat 
mit welcher Schnur ?


----------



## Parasol (16. April 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,



Bobster schrieb:


> ...wirft die Revo STX ab 2g zufriedenstellend |kopfkrat
> mit welcher Schnur ?



habe ich noch nicht versucht. Ich werfe ab 5g aufwärts.


----------



## Parasol (16. April 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,



Bobster schrieb:


> ......................
> mit welcher Schnur ?



ich habe erstmalig die Daiwa Tournament 8xBraid 0,14/10,8kg gespult. Die Schnur ist rund und sehr weich. Auffällig ist die Dicke der schnur, die weit unter der anderer geflochtener Schnüre liegt.
Einzig als Mangel finde ich, dass die Farbe (anthrazit) sehr schnell aufhellt.


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke #h 
...denke aber das ich mir persönlich für diesen Bereich mal
ne Pixie oder Presso gönnen werde ...
muß aber in den nächsten Haushaltsplan :q

Deine Ausführungen zur Schnur finde ich auch interessant,
da ich von dem Daiwa Tornament Programm im allgemeinen
sehr beindruckt bin....aber ein unverbesserlicher
"Stroftianer"! bin. :q


----------



## Zusser (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Skeletor Spin 210cm 2-12g*

Ich schau grad nach einer leichten Spinnrute für Forellen am Bach und kleinen Fluss.
Da ich bereits für die Baitcaster eine Skeletor habe (die 2,70m / 40g) und mir diese auch sehr gut gefällt, ist es naheliegend dass ich jetzt noch eine leichte Skeletor hole.

Aber: Die wiegt 167g. 
Was macht diese Rute so verdammt schwer? 
Andere Ruten mit vergleichbaren (?) Eckdaten sind _wesentlich_ leichter, meist um die 100g.

Ist das angegebene WG (2-12g) stark untertrieben? Oder liegt es am Griff, dass das Teil so schwer ist?

Ich wäre an eure Einschätzung interessiert, ob die Rute in Verbindung mit einer 500er oder 1000er Rolle für das UL-Fischen wirklich geeignet ist.
Es kommen kleine Wobbler wie der Abu Tormentor 5cm und Spinner Gr. 0 und 1 zum Einsatz.


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja das kann gut sein das dass am Griff von der liegt. Aber ich würde dir empfehlen nicht gleich so viel Geld für in eine Bachrute zu investieren. An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber en bisschen auf mein Portmonaie achten und mir z.B. so eine holen:http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...uten/abu-garcia-diamond-crest-spin/detail.jsf

Die kostet 16€ wiegt 109 Gramm und ich fisch sie selber seit nem dreiviertel Jahr und die Rute ist einfach super!

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Als nicht Skeletor Angler, bin ich mir nicht sicher
*welche*
Du Dir auserkoren hast.

*Ein Link* ist also ratsam um überhaupt mal zu wissen um
wen und welche Du meinst.

...aber eventuell gibt es ja hier genügen Skeletor Fans
die Bescheid wissen.


----------



## Illex2442 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi!
Hier mal meine absolut geniale UL-Combo:

Rute: SAGE GSP 260-3  WG:2-7gr.(sowiet ich weiß)
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000
Schnur: SPRO Powerpro 0,13er

Ist zwar definitiv keine Combo für den kleinen Geldbeutel,doch absolut genial.Die kann man mit Gifi blind Fischen.Man spürt jede Bodenunebenheit,jeden Zupfer oder Schnurschwimmer,einfach alles.
Und UL trifft hier voll zu.Habe bisher keine leichtere gesehn.Sie wiegt wahnsinnige 84gr!(Natürlich nur die Rute xD)
Fische die Rute teils vom Ufer,wobei sie dafür etwas kurz ist mit 1,80m,vom Boot ist sie eine Waffe!
Als Köder bewältigt sie Gifis bis 9cm,wobei das schon die absolute Obergrenze ist.Und Wobbler bis 5cm.Auch etwas größere,wenn sie nicht ganz soviel Aktion haben.
Im Drill zeigt sie dann aber erst wirklich was sie kann.Hechte bis 73cm,Zander bis 89cm und zur Krönung vom Boot aus ein Wels mit 163cm und 28kg!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Apoo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich benutze die von Bobster empfohlene Sportex Carat Spin Ulight mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10g in Kombination mit einer Shimano Exage 2500, da mir die 1000er zu klein war. Macht super Spaß das Teil. Danke nochmal Bobster 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Apoo


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Apoo
...schön, das Du mit der Rute zufrieden bist...
und die Barschzeit kommt ja erst noch #6

...keiner da, der über die Skeletor von Zusser
Auskunft geben kann ?


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Illex2442 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Rute: SAGE GSP 260-3 WG:2-7gr.
> Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000
> ...


 
Alter Schwede,
da wird einem ja schwindlig...und das mit einer 3 teiligen Rute.
Du hast es drauf :q


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich, ich Ich:q


Besitze die genannte Skelli seit November.
Als Röllchen ist da ne Rarenium 3000SFA dran( Und jetzt kommt mir bloß nicht, wie man ne 2500er Rolle als Ul bezeichnen kann, die Rarenium ist in der 3000er Größe genauso schwer wie 1000er Rollen, also nur Vorteile).
Leider bisher ein wenig damit losgewesen, im Winter herrschte Eiszeit:q.
Bisher nur ein paar Puff-Forellen damit gefangen, und das macht einfach nur irre Spaß.
Köder:

2er Mepps geht noch, 3er noch nicht versucht, könnte eng werden

7gr Jigköpfe+ Gummi würde ich als obere Grenze bezeichen.
Viel mehr geht nicht.

Warum die so schwer ist?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber ich finde, dass dfas wirklich kein Problem darstellt.


Am We werden dann endlich die ersten Barsche gefangen.:l


Nur einmal ne Frage: Hier werdne teilweise 14er Schnüre an UL-Combos gefischt.
Ich fische zur Zeit ne 8er, was aber daran liegt, dass die schon auf der Spule war.
Selbst ne 12er hat doch nichts mehr mit UL zu tun.
Ich fische ne 12er auf meiner Technium/Slammer zum Mefoärgern.
Und selbst da ist ne 10er noch ok.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## schultie (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Zusser meint diese Skelli hier: klick
Das Gewicht wird wohl hauptsächlich mit dem Griff zu tun haben. Ich selbst hab nur die 2,70m 15-40g.

Da ich dieses Jahr auch öfter Mal in der Sächsischen Schweiz die Forellen ärgern will, hab ich mir die Pezon & Michel - Specialist Trout 2-7g geholt. Sehr leichtes feines Rütchen. Sie kam leider noch nicht zum Einsatz. Die Frage ist nämlich, was ich da für ne Rolle dran hänge.
Ich schwanke zwischen der Symetre FJ 750 und der 1000er Technium. Nehmen sich in Größe und Gewicht ja nicht allzu viel.
Die Technium hatte ich schon in der Hand. Nur die Symetre gibts hier nirgends und Blindkauf will ich ja auch keinen machen.
Deshalb meine Frage: Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Symentre FJ 750 machen können? Oder wäre die Technium generell die bessere Wahl? #c


----------



## Illex2442 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Bobsterer Welsdrill war schon spektakulär,hat aber keine viertel Stunde gedauert!Hört sich blöd an,doch so wie der gemächlich unterwegs war hatte er keine Chance...Haben das ganze sogarab der Hälfte des Drills gefilmt,saucoole Erinnerung!

Wenn ich mal wieder irgendwo einen Sack voll Geld finde hole ich mir noch eine zweite SAGE,die mittlere...Hatte sie auf der Aquafisch schon mal in der Hand,einfach genial!Wenn halt der preis nicht wäre...


----------



## Zusser (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



carphunter 95 schrieb:


> Aber ich würde dir empfehlen nicht gleich so viel Geld für in eine Bachrute zu investieren.
> [..]
> Die kostet 16€ wiegt 109 Gramm und ich fisch sie selber seit nem dreiviertel Jahr und die Rute ist einfach super!


Danke für den Hinweis, der Tip mit dem Geldbeutel könnte von meiner Frau stammen!:q

Es ist nur so, dass ich bereits eine passable, preiswerte Rute habe, ist sogar eine Telerute, die Shimano Catana BX Telespin 180L.
Das leichte Spinnfischen am Bach und kleineren Flüsschen auf Forellen macht mir aber dermaßen Spaß, da darf es auch mal etwas ein wenig 'besseres' sein...



Illex2442 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Rute: SAGE GSP 260-3  WG:2-7gr.(sowiet ich weiß)
> 
> Ist zwar definitiv keine Combo für den kleinen Geldbeutel,doch absolut genial.


Sicherlich eine geile Rute, aber 400€ liegt um mehrere Größenordnungen über meinem Budget.
Sooo gut muss die Rute nicht sein, 100€ sind schon eine Schmerzgrenze.



Bobster schrieb:


> Als nicht Skeletor Angler, bin ich mir nicht sicher
> *welche*
> Du Dir auserkoren hast.
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich wollte wirklich eine Einschätzung von bekennenden Skelli-Besitzern. 
Die kennen die Rute wohl wirklich anhand der Bezeichnung.
Aber nächstes mal gibts 'nen Link, versprochen.



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich, ich Ich:q
> Besitze die genannte Skelli seit November.
> Als Röllchen ist da ne Rarenium 3000SFA dran
> 
> ( Und jetzt kommt mir bloß nicht, wie man ne 2500er Rolle als Ul bezeichnen kann, die Rarenium ist in der 3000er Größe genauso schwer wie 1000er Rollen, also nur Vorteile).


Hört sich gut an, die Rarenium werde ich mir merken.



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Köder:
> 
> 2er Mepps geht noch, 3er noch nicht versucht, könnte eng werden
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Info, das wollte ich wissen.
Vom Köderspektrum würde sie taugen, aber das Gewicht ist nicht wegzudiskutieren...



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Warum die so schwer ist?
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber ich finde, dass dfas wirklich kein Problem darstellt.


Ich finde, die Combo sollte leichter als der zu fangende Fisch sein. Und Forellen oder Saiblinge mit 300g kommen im Bach schon vor... 

Ich möchte halt eine möglichst leichte Rute, wirklich rational erklären kann ich das nicht.

Manchmal bin ich aber durchaus 5 Stunden den Bach entlang unterwegs, da möchte ich wenig Gewicht bewegen.



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Am We werden dann endlich die ersten Barsche gefangen.:l


Viel Glück - und erhalt dir deinen Optimismus! :vik:


Nolfravel schrieb:


> Nur einmal ne Frage: Hier werdne teilweise 14er Schnüre an UL-Combos gefischt.


Ich nehme an, du meinst den Durchmesser und beziehst dich auf geflochtene.

Das Problem dabei ist wohl, dass fast (?) alle (!!) Hersteller total realitätsfremde Angaben machen.
Ich habe mir eine Stroft GTP R Typ1 bestellt.
Tragkraft 4,5kg bei (inoffiziell, aber angeblich realistischen) 0,15mm. 

Bisher habe ich immer mit 0,18mm monofilen Schnüren gefischt, damit bin ich gut gefahren.
Ich hätte auch eine geflochtenen mit 2,5kg und entsprechend kleinerem Durchmesser genommen, nur wo gibts sowas? Und die dünnen Stroft sind mir dann einfach zu teuer.



schultie schrieb:


> Zusser meint diese Skelli hier: klick
> Das Gewicht wird wohl hauptsächlich mit dem Griff zu tun haben. Ich selbst hab nur die 2,70m 15-40g.


Die 2,70m hab ich auch, allerdings als Casting Version.
Die finde ich klasse, auch wenn ich keinen direkten Vergleich habe. Und die ist nur 4g (!!!) schwerer als das UL-Rütchen. Das geht für mich einfach nicht zusammen.



schultie schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Jahr auch öfter Mal in der Sächsischen Schweiz die Forellen ärgern will, hab ich mir die Pezon & Michel - Specialist Trout 2-7g geholt. Sehr leichtes feines Rütchen.


Die habe ich auch im Auge und noch die günstigere Redoutable Bass 210L.
Diese und die Trout würde ich gerne mal direkt in der Hand halten, um sie zu vergleichen.
Hat natürlich kein Händler in der Region im Laden.




schultie schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nämlich, was ich da für ne Rolle dran hänge.
> Ich schwanke zwischen der Symetre FJ 750 und der 1000er Technium. Nehmen sich in Größe und Gewicht ja nicht allzu viel.


Die Symetre 750 wirst du regulär nicht mehr bekommen, der Nachfolger ist die Symetre 500FJ.

In der Hand hatte ich sie noch nicht, aber beim Fishermans Partner hatten sie die da liegen, allerdings hinter Glas.
Das Ding ist wirklich winzig!!

Ich hätte sie mir beinahe bestellt, aber irgendwie hat mich die 'winzigkeit' der Rolle doch abgeschreckt.

Die Technium spielt aber wieder in einer anderen Liga. Preislich und auch vom Gewicht.

Danke für alle Antworten
ein Zusser


----------



## Petterson (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Damit der Thread nicht zu einseitig zum Skelli-thread wird, möchte ich mal eine bisher noch nicht genannte Rute vorstellen. Wie in einem früheren Posting schon mal gesagt, habe ich mich zu Weihnachten mit einer (von mir extra für`s UL-Fischen ausgesuchten) Gerte beschenken lassen, habe dazu allerdings im Dropshot-Bereich "gewildert". Bevor jetz auch gleich schon zum Anfang der Einwand "des is do ned UL!" kommt, lest euch bitte erst den Bericht durch!

*Jenzi Horizone Control Dropshot* in 270cm

Herstellerangaben: Länge 270cm; WG 2-25g; Gew. 195g; UVP 84€

Eigene Meßdaten: Länge 271cm; Gew. 190g; Grifflänge 46cm bei ca. 22-26mm Durchmesser (je nach Meßstelle) ; Blankdurchmesser über Griff 11mm, Spitze 0,9mm.

Erster Eindruck: Insgesamt sehr sauber gearbeitete Rute; weder Lacknasen noch unsauber oder gar in Unflucht gebundene Ringe; Korkgriff ohne Macken und größenmäßig harmonisch (bei den kürzeren Versionen wirkt er etwas klobig) ; sauber gezapft (da wackelt nix). 

Praxistest: Bestückt mit einer ca. 200g leichten Spinnrolle liegt der Schwerpunkt ("Wippstelle") am oberen Griffende. Die daraus resultierende (ultra)leichte Kopflastigkeit ist bei einer 2,7m Leichtspinne aber weder überraschend, noch stört sie auch nur ansatzweise. Balancefanatiker mögen das gerne anders sehen, aber mit einer etwas schwereren Rolle dürfte das noch leicht auszugleichen sein. Der Rollenhalter hat Gewinde sowohl nach obern als auch nach unten, womit die Balance noch nachtariert werden kann. 
Das Wurfverhalten habe ich ausschließlich nach UL-Kriterien getestet, wobei mir die obere WG-Grenze von 25g ohnehin als recht hoch angegeben vorkommt (wie gesagt habe ich das noch nicht ausgereizt); die 2g im unteren Spektrum sind jedoch absolut realistisch. Zugegeben habe ich keine 30-Meter-Würfe absolviert, denn unser Forellenwasser ist ein meist stark mäandernder Forellenbach/-flüsschen, aber Spinner der Größe 0 lassen sich gut werfen, bei Größe 1 katapultiert die Rute den Köder regelrecht ins "uferlose", Fischfetzen (ca. 1X4cm) bringt sie auch ohne zusätzliche Bebleiung an jede Stelle im Flüsschen und die größte Überraschung erlebte ich, als ich eine Goldkopfnymphe ohne weiteres Bleischrot mit etwas Übung sicher auf etwa 9-10m platzieren konnte. Die sensible Spitze erleichtert dann mit der für UL-Ruten vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlichen Länge die gefühlvolle Führung so leichter Köder.
Drillverhalten: Große Rotgetupfte wollten sich leider noch nicht einstellen, aber Bafos bis 35cm haben sich doch überreden lassen und dabei höllisch Spaß gemacht, allerdings ohne die Grenzen auch nur erahnen zu lassen. Doch zeigte sich bereits, dass der Blank jedes Schütteln souverän abfedert. Auf die erste 2Pfd+ freu ich mich schon und auch ein Zufallshecht dürfte sie keinesfalls überanspruchen. Erfreulich dabei ist, dass auch das Anstupsen von Aiteln gut erspürt und darauf reagiert werden kann, so dass etliche dieser Genossen das Forellenwasser verlassen mussten.

Resultat: Es gibt sehr wohl Alternativen zu Berkley (wobei mir der Griff der Skelletor2 gar nicht zusagt) oder Shimano (die Speedmaster wurde ja auch schon ausführlich diskutiert), und bei einem Preis ca. 20% unter UVP beim örtlichen Gerätehändler meines Vertrauens auch noch zu erfreulichen Konditionen. Mein Gesamturteil :#6

PS.: Nein, ich werde NICHT von Jenzi gesponsort.

Zum Schluss noch ein Paar Detailaufnahmen:


----------



## Havelritter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Mädels,

ich brauch jetzt mal final eure Hilfe. Meine UL-Köder suchen einen neuen Waffenträger. Ködergröße max. _Tiny Fry 50 (2,7Gr.)_, bzw. flach laufende Minnows ala. _Ecogear MX 48 F_. Des Weiteren kommt ab und ab auch mal ein _Mini-Twister_ oder ein _3,5cm Kopyto am 2 bis 3 Gramm Jig_ dran.

Schlachtfeld ist hauptsächlich das Ufer, bzw. Watbüx an der Schilfkante, Belly Boat tauglich sollte sie ebenfalls sein _(kurzes Griffstück)_. Freigegebenes Budget von der Regierung sind max. 70 Euro. Bobster hat mir eine wunderschöne _Sportex Carat Spin_ ans Herz gelegt, aber die ist außerhalb der finanziellen Möglichkeiten. 2-teilig und Transportierbar muss sie sein, damit ist die Penzill von WFT leider aus dem Rennen :c

Folgende Ruten sind in die engere Auswahl gekommen:
Pezon & Michel - Redoutable Bass 180, 2 - 10 Wg.
Pezon & Michel - Redoutable Bass 210, 2 - 10 Wg.
Berkley - Pulse Spin 183, 2 - 8 WG
Fragen:
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang die Griffstücke vom Rullenfuss bis zum Ende der Ruten sind?
Tendenziell sollte sie ehr etwas "staffer" ausfallen, welche der Ruten könnt ihr basierend auf_ "grabbeln" _oder _"selbst gekauft"_ empfehlen?
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Tendenziell sollte sie ehr etwas "*straffer*" ausfallen...


Dann fallen die Red. Bass eigentlich schon raus!
Die Pulse wiederrum hat mehr Luft nach oben und hört nicht beim Tiny Fry 50 auf, sondern packt auch den 61er Squirrel und zur Not kann man mit ihr auch mal den 67er fischen.
Wenn Du eine UL-Rute suchst die bereits beim 25-30er Fisch eine ordentlich runde Biege macht, dann musst du etwas Abzüge in der Straffheit akzeptieren und dir etwas wie Red. Bass -10g , Spro Passion Light Spinning -14g, Berkley Skelletor -12g, Shimano Antares -12g oder (der absolute Mega-Funfaktor!) die günstigen Mitchell Privilege Ul Spin Ruten nehmen.
Alles was an Staffheit in Richtung Illex Light Rig, WFT Penzill oder Berkley Pulse geht bringt den richtigen Kick erst ab 40+ Fische (auch wenn die niedrigen WG-Angaben wie z.B -7g etwas anderes vermuten lassen). 



.


----------



## Bobster (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da kann ich Stichlings Hunter nur zustimmen.

Du wirst Abstriche machen müssen in Bezug auf den Blank.
Du solltest Dich aber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren,
d.h.; Du möchtest Ködergewichte von 2-10g
mit ansprechender Wurfweite transportieren.
Dazu benötigt man aber eine etwas "weichere Aktion" !
Das bedeutet nur der Blank wird entsprechend dem WG 
auch richtig "aufgeladen" !
Den Begriff "wabbelig" halte ich nicht für angebracht
bei Ruten unter 2.00m.

Allerdings, in dem WG, 
je länger - je wabbliger :q


----------



## Havelritter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo Stichling, Hallo Bob :k

Danke für die sehr guten Tipps! Das bestätigt meine Recherchen auf den Punkt genau. Ich hab es lieber etwas straffer, möchte aber trotzdem im UL Bereich bleiben. Die Skeletor fällt aus, habe bereits die 4 bis 24 Gr. Version und die ist mir viiiel zu "schwabbelig" und hat ein eXtrem langes Griffstück.

Ich weiß das ich in Punkto "Straff" und UL geeignet etwas kollidiere, gerade was Wurfweite, respektive Aufladung der Rute im unteren WG-Bereich angeht, 15 Meter für den _Tiny Fry 38_ würden mir schon reichen, wenn dann auch noch der _SQ61 _ machbar ist, ist das gut, aber nicht pflicht.

Habt ihr Angaben zu den Griffstücklängen?

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> und hat ein eXtrem langes Griffstück.
> 
> 
> Habt ihr Angaben zu den Griffstücklängen?



Wenn dir die Griffe zu lang sind, kürze dir doch einfach. Geh in den Baumarkt, besorg dir ein 5min Epoxykleber. Dann sägst du den Griff da ab wo du willst und nimmst die alte Endkappe vom Rest runter und klebst die mit dem Epoxy wieder ran.


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Genaue Längenangaben kann ich im Moment nicht liefern aber die von mir genannten Ruten (ausgenommen Skeletor) haben für meine Begriffe allesamt einen angenehm kurzes Griffstück bzw. hören bei mir als Rollenfußgreifer weit vor dem Ellenbogen auf 



.


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wirklich äußerst kurz fallen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die Griffe der Antares und der Mitchell aus.


.


----------



## DokSnyder (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Kann Dir die Pulse 2-8g empfehlen. Hab die lang begrabbelt, dann aber die 5-20g Version genommen, weils einfach ein wenig vielseitiger ist und hier öfters dickere Rapfen unterwegs sind, so dass ich auch mal schnell 8g+ fische. Die kleinsten Abu Tormentor bekomme ich ca. 10- 12m raus, die haben 3g. Dabei lädt sich die 5-20g leider allerdings noch nicht weiter auf, da braucht es tatsächlich minimum 5g.
Die ist wirklich straff, da schwabbelt einfach garnix. Wenn Du die mal probege"schwabbelt" hast siehst Du was ich meine. Zum UL-fischen fantastisch, auch wenn die 5-20g die ich letztlich gekauft habe da ja schon nichtmehr mitspielt in der Liga.
Griffstück ist kurz, wie man sogar auf den Katalogphotos schon sieht. Geht natürlich kürzer, aber das geht immer. Und nur traumhafte 97g.
Die P&M kenne ich leider garnicht, mein Händler führt die nicht.
Gruß


----------



## fischdieb22 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi Kackfisch,

schau dir doch mal die UL-Ruten von Hart an. Fische selbst eine im UL- Bereich, leider fehlt mir grad der Name, werd ihn aber später wenn ich zu Haus bin nachreichen.

Top-Rute an der ich speziell Chubbys und 3,5cm Kopytos fische.
Speziell fürs Belly geeignet da sie ein sehr kurzes Griffstück hat.

Auch das von der Regierung genehmigte Budget reicht dafür vollkommen. Liegt zwischen 55-60€.

Vielleicht eine alternative für dich#h


----------



## Havelritter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Super Jungs, vielen Dank!

_@Chrizzi_ An meinen Ruten wird nicht gebastelt. Entweder es passt, oder sie wird nicht gekauft 

_@DokSnyder_ Das hört sich an, als wär's genau meine Rute. Bovor ich aber im Onlineshop auf "bestellen" der 2 - 8er Pulse klicke, warte ich noch auf Feedback von _fischdieb22_ bezüglich der Hart-Rute. Zu 90% ist die Entscheidung jedoch gefallen.

_@fischdieb22_ Schau mal bitte nach, find im Netz nur die "großen" Modell von HART.

_@stichling-hunter_ Ich brauch wirklich einen kurzen Griff, daher passt dit wie Ars... auf Eimer. Liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner Größe - Ich passe in jeden Kofferraum :q

Die P&M Red. Bass sind raus, zu weich für mich _(sagen und schreiben fast alle)_


----------



## Bobster (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Diese sieht doch ganz toll aus 

www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Spinnruten/Hart-Spinning-Collection/Hart-Attraction-Series-1-65m-UL


----------



## Havelritter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Auf jeden Fall, ab die is mir dann doch etwas zu kurz. Wenn es die ist, die Mr. Fischdieb meint, dann fällt sie raus. Aber gut gefunden, ich hab mir 'n Wolf gesucht und Null Ergebnisse zu verzeichnen gehabt - Danke Bob, große Hilfe Du bist!


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> _@Chrizzi_ An meinen Ruten wird nicht gebastelt. Entweder es passt, oder sie wird nicht gekauft



Lieber eine gute Rute zurechtschneiden, als eine schlechte Rute nehmen, weil der Griff passt. 

Oder gleich die Rute aufbauen/aufbauen lassen.


----------



## fischdieb22 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,

ja ja der Bobster das alte Trüffelschwein!:q Genau das ist die Rute die ich besitze!!

Wenn sie dir zu kurz ist, ich habe aus der Attraction-Serie die gleiche in 1,80m in der Hand gehabt!!! Vielleicht ist die was für dich?!

@ Bobster

Danke für die spontane Unterstützung!#h


----------



## smartmouth (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nabend UL-Gemeinde 

Hab mich grad mal durch den thred gelesen und wollt meine Lieblinge nun auch vorstellen. 

Zunächst zur Rolle dabei handelt es sich um eine Mitchell Avocet Pro 1000 Pf , süßes kleines Ding mit genügend Reseven an Schnur und Kraft , Gewicht so um die 200g. Bespullt mit 0,08 FireLine
Da mir zzt. die Kohlen für ne Zweite fehlen wird diese umgesetzt, was mich auch wenig stört 

Da ich die letzten Jahre ohne Auto in der schönsten Stadt der Welt Hamburg wohnte und dort sehr nahe der Alster unterhalb der Ohlsdorfer Schleuse, ergab sich das Hausgewässer recht schnell, da immer mit dem Rad unterwegs war ich auf der Suche nach einer rubusten Rute die man auch auf dem Transport auch ein wenig *quälen* konnte. Gefunden hab ich diese dann mit großen Zufall auf einem Flohmarkt . Konnt mein Glück auch erst gar nicht fassen. Im Vergleich zu den Beiden anderen Ruten schwerer. Wirft jedoch  unglaublich schön und ist echt hart im Nehmen. 

Eine Berkley Roughneck (der Name paßte auch noch zu den Transportvorgaben, was wollte man mehr)
Länge : 1,98m 
Wurfgewicht : 3,5 - 10,5 Gramm
Material : Kohlefaserkern mit Glasfasermantel
Aktion : arbeitet gern bis zur Mitte , wird zum Handteil hin immer kräftiger , daher B , bei starker Belastung federt Sie bis zum Griff

Dazu gesellt sich eine
Abu Diamond Crest
Länge : 1,70m 
Wurfgewicht : 2- 10 Gramm 
Material : Kohlefaser
Aktion : ähnlich der Berkley , jedoch Spitzenbetonter , daher A-B , bei starker Belastung arbeitet auch Sie bis zum Griff

Fürs sehr leichte (mein Juvel sozusagen) eine 
Grauvelle Colibri   
Länge : 1,65m 
Wurfgewicht : 0,5 - 3,5 Gramm 
Material : Kohlefaser
Aktion : relativ harte Spitze (Vollkohlefaserspitze), arbeitet viel im oberen Drittel, bei Belastung auch im Mittelteil, zum Griff hin unglaublich steif werdend , noch nie gesehen das Sie sich soweit durch gebogen hätte , daher AA-B  
Rutengewicht : 65g 

Das warn Sie meine Lieblinge fürs UL 

P.S: Hoffe das meine Angaben der Aktionen verständlich sind 

MfG der Nilson


----------



## smartmouth (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier noch 2 Bilder der Ruten , von Links nach Rechts bzw. von Oben nach Unten: Grauvelle , Abu , Berkley 
finds immer wieder erstaunlich was die Grauvelle fürn Knüppel am Griff ist  und das die Spitze meinem Winkelpicker Konkurenz macht


----------



## Bobster (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sehr schöne Ruten, mal nicht die üblichen Namen.

Wo bekommt man den "Colibri" Stecken von Grauvell ?


----------



## smartmouth (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke  schön das Sie gefallen

Zum Colibri, den hab ich mal unverschämt günstig hier in RD geschoßen. Schon ne Weile (etwa 6 Jahre) her, da hatte Großmann hier ne kleine Zweigfiliale (die anscheinend recht schlecht lief, hat sich wenig mehr als ein Jahr gehalten wenn meine Erinnenrung stimmt). Bei der Auflösung hat der Stecken mich angelacht. Vielleicht haste in der Hauptfiliale in Kiel noch ne Chance. 
Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen oder weiter behilflich sein , sorry.

MfG der Nilson


----------



## BaFoDet (19. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

meine UL Combos sind folgende:

1: Rute:Mitchell Privilege 2 UL, 2-6 g, 2,1m, 105g 
    Rolle: Shimano ELF 1000, 210g

2: Rute: Mitchel Elite Spin, 2-8g, 1,98m, 99g
    Rolle: Shimano Twin Power CI4 3000 SRA, 265g

befischen tue ich damit einen kleinen Wiesenbach (max 2,5m breit und 1m Tief). Die Twin Power benutze ich im Wechsel mit einer Beastmaster Multi Trout 2,70 - 3,00m. Die Kampfbremse macht jedoch echt Spass!

Die Ruten reichen für einen solchen Bach absolut aus. Die Privilege hat einen sehr kurzen Griff, damit macht das werfen mit einer Hand echt viel Laune. Ich benutze die Combo, wenn ich eine größere Reichweite von Ufer zum Wasser brauche.

Gruß
BaFoDet


----------



## biX (19. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also ich mag ja kurze Griffe, aber das dürfte wohl der kürzeste Griff vor der Fliegenrute sein, den ich je gesehen habe.

MfG
V.


----------



## smartmouth (19. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schöne Combos haste da machen sicher Spaß.
Der sehr kurze Griff der Privilege fiehl mir auch sofort auf, interessante Sache, hät ich gern mal in der Hand und gefischt. 
Kopflastig dürfte die Combo ja nicht sein weil die Rolle genug Gewicht zur Balance hat da doppelt so schwer wie die Rute selbst. Oder wie ist das?

MfG der Nilson


----------



## Bobster (19. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Interessante Sachen die Du zum UL-fischen benutzt.
Markant selbstverständlich der kurze Griff bei der Privilege.

Frage:

Bei 2.10 Meter und einem WG von 2-6,
ist das "Stöckchen" 
da nicht ein wenig "schwabbelig" ?


----------



## BaFoDet (20. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin,
die Balance bei der Privilege ist gering Kopflastig, stört mich jedoch nicht (ansonsten könnte ich ja einfach ein Gegengewicht am Ende des Griffes anbringen).

Die "Schwabbeligkeit" ist bei der Länge und WG natürlich vorhanden, stört mich aber auch nicht. 
Da ich immer trockenen Fußes vom Ufer aus angle, hat sie an manchen Stellen eine super Reichweite zum Wasser (so wie eine 2,40m mit "normalen" Griff). 
Ein Vorteil ist auch, dass ich bei freien Stellen nicht so dicht ans Ufer muss und nicht gleich von den BaFo's gesehen werde. 

Aber der kurze Griff hat bei der Art wie ich angle den größten Vorteil. Ich fische am Bach ja nur mit Unterhandwurf/Pendelwurf ein langer Griff hat mich dabei immer gestört und ist meines Erachtens auch nicht notwendig. Habe ja eh nur eine Hand an der Angel. Bei meiner Calyber DropShot 2,13m mit EVA Griff habe ich sogar einfach das letzte Teilstück abgesägt, geht auch.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## smartmouth (20. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Seh ich auch so das n kurzer Griff bei Unterhand- und Pendelwürfen nur von Vorteil ist. Kommt eh alles aus dem Handgelenk. 
Aber das mit der Schwabbelichkeit seh ich anders, bzw hab mit meiner Colibri (paar Seiten zurück beschrieben) ein gutes gegen Beispiel. 
Die kleine ist so garnicht schwabbelich, richtig gut gedämpft, schnell und relativ hart. Liegt sicher auch an der Vollkohlefaserspitze.

MfG der Nilson


----------



## smartmouth (30. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nabend Ul-Gemeinde 

Hab mich heute mal zum rumschmökern zu Moritz Nord bewegt. 
Primärziel war ne Neopren fürn Herbst, welche sich auch angefunden hat  happy

Aber obendrein gabs nochn klenes Schmankerl für den Onkel ne wunderschöne 
:k Michell Privilege 2 UL Spin in 1,50m un 0-3gr Wg. 
Gut gedämpft, schnell und relativ hart wie ich finde.
Der Zwergengriff stach mir sofort ins Auge, wohl noch angetahn durch die Vorstellung von BaFoDet 
Dazu dann noch eine 
:k Abu Garcia 801 mit 0,10er Spider-Wire in Knallrot. 

Nu bin ich mal gespannt wie das alles so zusammen spielt, wenn der Eindruck und meine Einschätzung danach stimmt sollte die Privilege auch noch 5gr vertragen. we´ll see . . . 

MfG der Nilson


----------



## BaFoDet (31. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Tackle.
Das mit dem 5g sollte klappen,meine ist von 2-6g und kommt mit 12g noch zurecht. Mit der Privilege in 1,50m liebäugel ich auch schon eine Weile. Kannst ja mal berichten.
Gruß BaFoDet


----------



## Bobster (31. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...kann man sich die o.g. "Privilege" mal im Internet ansehen ?

...oder nur im Ladenverkauf ?

Hat jemand einen Link ?


----------



## -Hecht_Fischer- (31. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Steckrute Black Bull HC Spin 2,10m 2-21g*
und
*Angelrolle Mitchell Avocet II Silber 100 Meter A115064 !!!
Habe ich aus den Internet zusammen gestellt....
die rute ist für kleine köder optimal! 
mfg -Hecht_Fischer-


----------



## smartmouth (31. August 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

und ob das geht, klickste einfach da >>> http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php/cPath/22_411_819

MfG der Nilson


----------



## davidhecht (1. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi Leute,

Ich hätte eine Frage zu der Mitchell Privilege Ul Spin In 180cm

Ich möchte sie an unserem Forellenbach einsetzen, der aber eher starkströmend ist. Hält die Rute unter diesen Bedingungen Spinner bis Größe 2 gut aus?

Gruß David


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ein schönes Beispiel für "es hängt von ... ab".
Eine feste Eignung und Kopplung Rute <-> Köder gibt es *nicht*.

Wie schnell ist das Wasser, so 0.5m/sec oder 1m/sec, oder mehr oder weniger? 
"Normale" Mepps Aglia Type mit fliegendem Löffel, oder eher ein enger laufendes Weidenblatt?


----------



## davidhecht (1. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja das ist schwer zu sagen nehmen wir einfach mal 1 Meter pro Sekunde. Ich verwende meistens Spinner mit rundem Blatt!

Gruß David


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ein 2er Spinner mit fliegendem runden Blatt wird sich bei 1m/sec an einer sehr leichten UL-Rute nicht mehr brauchbar gegen die Strömung führen lassen, da kann sogar manche L Rute noch zu schwächlich sein.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Unter solchen Bedingungen ist meine UL, basierend auf eine 240 cm Fliegenrutenblank der Kl. 5, bereits mit einem 1er Spinner überfordert. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt eine AHF Leitner Dynacast UL in 240 cm dazugeordert. Wobei es mir bei der auch weniger ums Bachfischen geht. Die soll die kleinen Wobbler am See transportieren.


----------



## davidhecht (1. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also meine L Rute mit Wg 25 macht mir einfach zu wenig Spass...

Wie sieht es denn mit 3-5 cm Wobblern aus, die flachlaufend sind?

Gruß David


----------



## gründler (2. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin

Son paar UL'S besitz ich auch in meiner Sammlung.

Wurfgewichte von 1-3gr,3-7 gr,7-12gr,12-32gr. usw.insgesamt sind es 8 Ruten im UL bereich.

Ist ja auch nen spaßiges Angeln besonders mit ner 1-3gr Rute auf dicke Barsche (Ü 40) das ganze vom Boot aus gibt nix schöneres.Man kann damit sogar kleine Mini Pilker führen bis 25gr.und Barsche lieben es Dieter Eisele zu sehen.

lg


----------



## Bobster (2. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja, durchaus eine äußerst interessante und spannende
Art ! ....mit Miniwobs, Miniblinks und Minispinnern den
(friedlichen) Räubern nachzustellen.
Ich bin auch schon wieder 'drauf & drann' mir für das Frühjahr ein neues "Spielzeug" in dieser Richtung zu gönnen.

Ob es eine Multi wird |kopfkrat
...oder ist in diesem Bereich die Statio der Multi doch überlegen ?
Ich denke ja, nach allem was ich so gelesen habe.

...obwohl die Daiwa Pixi jetzt auch in Deutschland erhältlich ist...aber ich wollte auch nicht unbedingt soviel Taler ausgeben...und wenn dann noch Schnur und Rute dazukommen...|bigeyes

Naja, erst kommt ja noch das Eisfischen


----------



## gründler (2. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Multi hab ich nur fürs Bootsangeln vertikal mit mini Pilkern....,was Werfen betrifft gerade mit so leichten Ködern ist Statio.auf jedenfall besser.

Schade das in DE.nicht soviele reine UL Japanruten angeboten werden,die haben zum teil richtig edle schicke Peitschen wenn man mal so im Netz guckt.

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



gründler schrieb:


> Schade das in DE.nicht soviele reine UL Japanruten angeboten werden,die haben zum teil richtig edle schicke Peitschen wenn man mal so im Netz guckt.
> 
> lg



Und Preise.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Da kannste eine Woche Urlaub im Puff machen . . .:m


----------



## gründler (2. November 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Preise sind nur so teuer,was man gewillt ist zu bezahlen und ob man es kann und will,ich bin mit Bambusruten groß geworden und Weidenpeitschen,heute denk mir lieber nen bißchen mehr geld ausgeben als Mist zu kaufen.

Aber das sollte jeder selber entscheiden was er meint ausgeben zu wollen,aber ne 13m Pole mit Kits..... die auch noch was taugen soll kostet wesentlich mehr als eine Japanstylerute,von dessen daher kann ich mir eine irgendwann nochmal leisten evtl.nächstes frühjahr.

lg


----------



## barschhunter1 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

will mir ach die privilege kaufen in 1.80m 1-5g.meine frage ist nur ob die auch hart genug ist um einen schlanken 6cm wobbler zu twitchen?#h


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...kommt natürlich darauf an wie schwer der 6cm Wobbler ist !

6cm könnten u.U. schon 6-8g wiegen allerdings
fische ich auch welche die gerade mal 3g auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## barschhunter1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

naja der rapala husky jerk wiegt glaub ich 3-4g?hängt ja aber nicht rein vom ködergewicht ab oder?kann ja mal einer was schreiben der die rute direkt hat.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ barschhunter1

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...?cPath=291_2252_560_562_566&products_id=40788

schau dir ma diese an. kann ich dir nur empfehlen. und für den preis erstrecht! mit der sollten auch köder um die 6 gr. noch gut laufen! 4,5 gr war das schwerste was ich damit gefischt ahbe und das war kein problem. ich wollte mir auch erst ne andere ul peitsche holen, hab mir dann diese auf empfehlung eines anderen mitglieds gekauft und bin super zufrieden. ist wirklich top die rute!!!


----------



## barschhunter1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ist aber auch doppelt so teuer wie die privilege...
würde gerne genaueres/Erfahrungen über diese rute hören.
hab ja gesehen das Bafodet und smartmouth sie haben...
Elite hab ich auch schon angeguckt würde hier aber das 4-18Wg modell in  erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Slipknot1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hey Leute

Ich habe eine Berkley Skeletor 2-12 gr, 2,10m

Ich wollte mit Miniwobblern (Tiny Fry 38 und noch etwas größere) fischen.

Was empfehlt ihr mir da für eine Rolle? Ehr eine größere oder eine kleinere??

Will weit raus werfen mit einer geflochtener 0,04, oder sollte die etwas dicker sein, damit ich noch weiter raus kann?

Wollte auf Barsche gehen...


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische die gleiche Rute mit ner 2500er Rarenium.



Top!


----------



## Slipknot1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also tendierst du ehr zu einer 2500?!

Und die Schnur? Je dicker desto weiter komme ich?

Denke das ich maximal eine 0,08 nehmen würde


----------



## davidhecht (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi habe auch die Privilege in 180cm und denke, dass das funktionieren wird obwohl ich zum twichten eher zu harten Stecken tendiere.

Wenn du sie online bestellst, achte darauf ,dass die Ringeinlagen in Ordnung sind. Bei meiner war die Einlage am Spitzenring beschädigt!


Gruß David


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Also tendierst du ehr zu einer 2500?!
> 
> Und die Schnur? Je dicker desto weiter komme ich?
> 
> Denke das ich maximal eine 0,08 nehmen würde


 

1000er Rollen sind an sowas vollkommen unnötig.


Ich habe dieses jahr auschließlich 10 und 8er Fireline Crystel gefischt.


Übrignes: je DÜNNER desto weiter kommst du.


Ich habe aber zwischen der 8er und 10er keinen weltbewegenden Unterschied festgestellt.



JP


----------



## barschhunter1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@davidfisch 
das wollte ich ja grade wissen ob die privilege zum twitchen mit 5cm wobbler geht...du sagst das es funktioniert, aber auch das du beim twitchen eher zu harten stecken greifst, heißt das die privilege nicht schnell genug ist?will keinen schwabbelstock mir zulegen!also könntest ja nochmal schreiben#h


----------



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Major Craft Corkish CKS-632L*

*WG:  1,75g - 7g*


...fischt die jemand als Baitcaster |bigeyes und mit welcher Rolle ?

...fischt die jemand als Spinning :l und mit welcher Rolle ?

....und möchte jemand, der die fischt, etwas zur Qualität, Verarbeitung, etc. sagen ?


----------



## MinnowKiller (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich benutze zwei Ruten zum Ultralight-Fischen.Als erstes wäre die Mitchell Elite Spin 1,83m 2-7 Wg daran fische ich eine Shimano Exage 1000 Fb als Schnur verwende ich eine 0,10er Whiplash Crystal oder eine dünne 0,18er Mono von Tubertini.Als zweites Wäre da Die Pezon&Michel Redoutble Bass 180L Wg 2-10 auch hierdrann fische ich die Shimano Exage 1000 aber die neuere Version.Die Schüre sind die gleichen wie bei der Elite Spin.


----------



## davidhecht (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi

Also ich mein damit, dass mir die Privilege eher zu weich ist, auch wenn sie kein(!) Schwabbelstock ist.

Also ich finde zum twitchen halt eher ruten wie die berkley-pulse besser, da diese sehr hart ist.

Bestimmt kommt es aber auch auf die Wobbler an. Ich denke kleine Wobbler mit eher kleinen Tauchschaufeln sollten aber gehn.

Es muss halt jeder selbst sehen, was für ihn in ordnung ist

Gruß David#h


----------



## DaTamer83 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hey boardies. 
Ich blicke nicht mehr durch. Was ist den jetzt die optimale kombo ? Hauptsächlich würde ich mit Ilex chubbys und Tiny frys angeln und wenn's vom WG geht das Carolina rig anwenden. 
MfG Tamer


----------



## Quick-Fish (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



> Was ist den jetzt die optimale kombo?



Haha Scherzkeks


----------



## MinnowKiller (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Hey boardies.
> Ich blicke nicht mehr durch. Was ist den jetzt die optimale kombo ? Hauptsächlich würde ich mit Ilex chubbys und Tiny frys angeln und wenn's vom WG geht das Carolina rig anwenden.
> MfG Tamer




Ich würde dir die Elite Spin empfehlen 1,83m 2-7Wg damit bist du bestens bedient.

Lg MinnowKiller


----------



## DaTamer83 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



MinnowKiller schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Elite Spin empfehlen 1,83m 2-7Wg damit bist du bestens bedient.
> 
> Lg MinnowKiller



Ist die schwabelig? Ich hab nämlich 2 Mitchell spinnruten die haben ein WG von 10-30 Gramm nur die sind butterweich. Fürs dropshotten taugen die aber für so kleine wobbler? 
Was wäre als Rolle tauglich? Rarenium ist Spitze ja aber so viel tacken für die Barsche ausgeben will ich eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht alternativen?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Shimano Exage als Rolle ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Elite - Serie ist alles andere als schwabbelig. Auch die kleinste ist sehr straff.#6


----------



## DaTamer83 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ok schon mal sehr gut. Gibt es die Elite irgendwo im Angebot? Es gibt sie ja auch als 1.98 m mit 3-8 Gramm WG. Sollte man lieber die nehmen oder ne Nummer kürzer?
Danke für die schnellen antworten. 
Die exage gefällt mir auch gut und Schnur ?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Viele sagen die Christel, aber mit der schnur habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bei dem Preis hier kaufen:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=40788


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi Boardis

ich habe mal eine Frage ich suche ein Spinrute für kleine Köder bis 8cm vorwiegend Wobbler die ich auch Twitchen möchte 
ich kann mich aber bei den Wurfgewichten nicht entscheiden ob Ultraleicht bis 10g oder halt mehr 30g oder so

MfG Angelfreund2000


----------



## paul hucho (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

^^ da würde ich nicht zu einer ul rute greifen.

eher eine pencill, oder ne pulse 5-20g die hab ich, schönes rütchen, macht aufjedenfall spass damit.
ich verwände sie auch für wobbler bis 8cm. dafür ist sie wie gemacht.

#h


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis hier kaufen:
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=40788


 

@paul hucho

also sowas ist zu leicht oder ?
an die Pulse habe ich auch gedacht. Du sagt lieber 5-20g nicht die 2-8g


----------



## paul hucho (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich kenn die rute nicht, aber das würde ich doch behaupten, aufjedenfall!

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jupp.
Für 8cm Wobbler lieber die 20er Pulse.#h
Die kleine ist wirklich UL.


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin

Mal sowas in raum werfe zur anregung.



Wo drauf angeln wir mit UL Ruten,zu 90% auf Barsch oder Forelle.

Und was mir gerade bei Barsch und Forellen aufgefallen ist,je härter die Peitsche wird und dann noch Geflecht drauf,desto mehr aussteiger hat man.

Ich habe mir angewöhnt nicht mehr zu harte Peitschen/Blanks zu kaufen (wenn es mal ne neue gibt) gerade was Barsch und Forelle betrifft,lieber weich bis zum Griffteil.

Selbst beim Heringsangeln bin ich auf ganz weich umgestiegen man verliert einfach weniger fisch.

Zum twitchen nicht so gut das stimmt schon.

Aber zum Gummi Mini Spinner........angeln,kann es nicht weich genug sein was UL bereich betrifft.

Ist nur meine meinung,aber ich bin überzeugt ich verliere so weniger Barsche...... wie mit ner harten UL Rute,und ich fahre im Sommer Herbst viel auf Barsch vom Boot aus zb. Bodden Seenplatte MVP......usw.und fange mit weichen Blanks besser.bezw.es schlitzen weniger aus.

Mal so als kleine anregung für Neueinkäufer.

#h


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also jetzt bin ich überfordert

ich habe bis jetzt nur Spinangeln ausgefürt mit 50-100g Ruten und wollte mal was neues Ausprobieren ich Fische ja jetzt auch mit 8cm Wobblern ich müste also nicht die neue UL dafür nehmen 
ich möcht z.B. diese Wobbler damit Fischen 

Salmo Hornet 2,5-3cm 
Illex Chuppy


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja für die ganz kleinen kannste die kleine Pulse nehmen. Nur die schafft eben keine 8cm Wobbler . . .

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...nrute-602L-183m-2-8g-Hammerpreis_p9149_x2.htm


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ja in dem Shop habe ich sie auch schon gesehen 
aber bei der leichten ist der schon zu groß oder? 

ILLEX - DD Squirrel 67 SP

und kann man mit so einer UL Rute auf Rapfen Angeln ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da sollte es eher die 20er sein. Den DD packt die Lütte nicht.
Und grosse Rapfen möchte ich mit der auch nicht bändigen, nur Barsche und Forellchen . . .#6


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Alles klar also die 20g mal sehen was der Markt so her gibt 
oder was ich noch so finde 
wenn nicht dann wird es die Pulse

Und danke für die Tipp´s aus der UL scene :q


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Gibt es die Pulse 5-20g auch einteilig ? #c

ist doch viel besser !


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nö.
Ich finde zweiteilig auch praktischer abewr das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## zxmonaco (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hast du recht hätte auch lieber ne zweiteilige Rocke 
transportprobleme


----------



## zxmonaco (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

habe ne pulse mit ner mag pro lite abzugeben


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ey Junge xD hast PN


----------



## paul hucho (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Pulse 5-20g auch einteilig ? #c
> 
> ist doch viel besser !




für die aktion sicherlich gut, aber unnötig.

ich sag mal so, ich hab zwei ruten mit einteiligem blank, die griffe kann man abstöpseln und das ist auch gut so, weil es nach ner zeit wirklich anfängt zu nerven.

#h


----------



## The Passenger (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi

Hab mir heute ne Sänger Light jig gekauft,leider hatte ich wenig Zeit und konnte deswegen den Angestellten nicht Stunden lang nach gescheiten Ködern für die Angel ausfragen :q

Habt ihr mir vielleicht nen paar Tipps zu passenden Ködern für die Angel ?

Gruß


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also ich würde mich zu einer Pulse entschließen 
habe aber noche eine Frage die gibt es als Spin oder Casting was ist da der Unterschied weil auf dem Bild der Casting ist kein Tigergriff


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich zu einer Pulse entschließen
> habe aber noche eine Frage die gibt es als Spin oder Casting was ist da der Unterschied weil auf dem Bild der Casting ist kein Tigergriff



Beides aber da es nicht zu sehen  . . . sie heisst jedenfalls so:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=BERKLEYPULSECASTTRIGGER


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich suche die Mitchell mag pro spin 4-18g so güstig wie es geht hat jemand einen Tipp


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bei Bode 70,99 :
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=22894


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Bode 70,99 :
> http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=22894


 

Danke


----------



## zxmonaco (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

60 euro die kurze, nicht schlecht
Noch nie die Rute in der Handgehabt, vergleichbar zur Pulse?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Pulse und Elite sind gleich(bis auf Ringe und Griff).
Da die Mag-Pro der Nachfolger der Elite(in den selben Längen und WG-Versionen) ist, sollte die auch so sein.#6


----------



## zxmonaco (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Selber Blank?
ich bin zur Rocke 602 gewechselt, einziger Nachteil einteilig, 
jetzt habe ich die Qual der Wahl der Rolle, 
denke es wird wohl ne rarenium


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Im direkten Vergleich kein Unterschied spürbar, also wird es der selbe Blank sein(kommt ja auch aus dem gleichen Haus).


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

also ich habe heute die Pulse, Elite und Mag in der Hand gehabt ich finde die Pulse vom Blank her etwas straffer als die Mag aber das ist bestimmt geschmack sache

meine frage ist zur Mag welche Rollengröße soll ich nehmen 1000 oder 2500er ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das liegt wohl an den besseren/leichteren Ringen.
Kann aber auch subjektiv sein . . .|rolleyes#h


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> also ich habe heute die Pulse, Elite und Mag in der Hand gehabt ich finde die Pulse vom Blank her etwas straffer als die Mag aber das ist bestimmt geschmack sache
> 
> meine frage ist zur Mag welche Rollengröße soll ich nehmen 1000 oder 2500er ?


 


Ist auch geschmackssache.

Ich würde eine leichte 2500er nehmen, da sowas den einzigen Vorteil einer 1000er, nämlich das Gewicht, unwirksam Macht.

Eine 2500er Rarenium ist zum Beispiel 15gr leichter als eine 2500er Twin Power FC.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ja ich denke auch das eine 2500er besser ist aber die 2500er Rarenium ist mir Persönlich etwas zu teuer


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bis wie viel darf es denn gehen?



JP


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Bis wie viel darf es denn gehen?


 

sag mal so nicht mehr wie 100 €


----------



## zxmonaco (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mag pro lite würde ich niemand empfehlen, lieber ne rarenium bekommt man schon ab 130 wenn man bissle sucht und zeit hat.


----------



## AWebber (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schickes Schnäppchen - bin auch gerade am Überlegen, mir neben meiner vorhandenen Calyber 1,98m 7-28g auch noch eine für den ganz kleinen Gramm-Bereich zuzulegen.

Als Rolle hab ich ne 1000er Ecusima, das sollte passen.

Werd wohl bei Schirmer zuschlagen ....


AWebber


----------



## Bobster (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich konnte gerade eine Mitchell Elite Spin in 1,90m 4-18WG mit einer Shimano Catana 1000FA mit der Fireline Crystal competition in 0,074mm 110m für einen unschlagbaren Preis ergattern xD Bin ich jetzt damit gut für Forellen ausgestattet ?


 


Passt #6

...wenn es nicht gleich zum schleppen auf Seeforellen geht !


P.S.

vieles was hier gepostet wird hat im Grunde nix mit UL Spinnfischen zu tun,
es gehört alles schon in den L Bereich......
aber leider wird alles ohne vorher mal zu lesen...zugemüllt !


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

So habe ich auch bemerkt das das hier flasch war habs gelöscht xD


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Allso was meint ihr 

ich würde mir gerne die Exage Rolle von Shimano kaufen für die Mitchell mag pro spin 4-18g weiss nur nicht welche größe 1000er oder 2500er ich denke nur das die 1000er zu klein ist was den Einzug pro Kurbelumdreung an geht

1000er oder 2500er

ist gerade zum Superpreis zu haben


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sry aber wie ich selbst feststellen musste gehört das nicht nach UL sondern nach L


----------



## Kartoffel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche noch eine Barschrute allgemein zum barscheln und ganz besonders für den sommer (schweden).

Hatte letztens die daiwa exceler ul spin in der hand und gefiel mir ziemlich gut.
Möchte kleine mepps spinner,wobbler,popper,gummis usw. damit führen.

Habt ihr erfahrungen mit der rute?

Habe für die größeren köder noch ne stärkere hechtrute,also ist sie für mich ganz auf barsche.

Sie sollte aber auch einen größeren Hecht aushalten

wäre sehr dankbar für die hilfe.

Link: http://daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/de/pro...ucts-model.htm

lg Kartoffel


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ Kartoffel

Wenn sie einen Hecht aushalten soll dann bist du hier in der UL Klasse verkert du brauchst eine Rute in der L oder M Klasse

ich würde dir eine Rute empfehen so um die 20g WG 
ansonsten must du dich entscheiden entweder Hecht oder Barsch aber man könnte auch mit einer Leichten Rute einen Hecht Drillen es kommt halt immer drauf an


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> @ Kartoffel
> 
> Wenn sie einen Hecht aushalten soll dann bist du hier in der UL Klasse verkert du brauchst eine Rute in der L oder M Klasse
> 
> ...


 

Auch eine UL-Rute "hält Hechte aus".


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ Nolfravel

das stimmt natürlich |supergri


----------



## keilerkopf (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> Allso was meint ihr
> 
> ich würde mir gerne die Exage Rolle von Shimano kaufen für die Mitchell mag pro spin 4-18g weiss nur nicht welche größe 1000er oder 2500er ich denke nur das die 1000er zu klein ist was den Einzug pro Kurbelumdreung an geht
> 
> ...



Hi, also zuerst die Antwort:
Würde die 2500er bevorzugen, weil
1. die mechanischen Komponenten der Rolle stärker sind
2. mehr Schnurreserve vorhanden ist
3. wohl etwas mehr Wurfweite erreicht werden kann
4. das Delta an Gewicht zwischen beiden Rollen praktisch keinen Unterschied machen sollte

Jetzt meine Frage:
Will mir wohl selber ne solche Rolle zulegen zu meiner 1,8m 5-15g Ron Thompson Spinnrute. Wo gibt's die denn derzeit zum Superpreis????
Falls da die Vorräte knapp sind, kannst du es mir ja via PN schicken...

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage:
> Will mir wohl selber ne solche Rolle zulegen zu meiner 1,8m 5-15g Ron Thompson Spinnrute. Wo gibt's die denn derzeit zum Superpreis????



http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanoexagefc2500neuheit2011-p-8647.html

ich denke das ist ein guter Preis


----------



## MinnowKiller (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Ist die schwabelig? Ich hab nämlich 2 Mitchell spinnruten die haben ein WG von 10-30 Gramm nur die sind butterweich. Fürs dropshotten taugen die aber für so kleine wobbler?
> Was wäre als Rolle tauglich? Rarenium ist Spitze ja aber so viel tacken für die Barsche ausgeben will ich eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht alternativen?




Die ist eher Hart als weich was beim twitchen vom Vorteil sein kann


----------



## Kartoffel (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kartoffel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche noch eine Barschrute allgemein zum barscheln und ganz besonders für den sommer (schweden).
> 
> ...



danke für die antwort.
möchte sie eigentlich zum Barschangeln.

das mit dem hecht meinte ich nur als zusatz da ja auch ein hecht draufgehen könnte.

*Hat jetzt jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute?*
lg Kartoffel


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo Kartoffel,

ich kenne die Rute nicht #c

Die Beschreibung mit dem angegebene WG dürfte aber doch
in den Einsatzbereich fallen.'häng 'ne 1000er/2000er Rolle drann und los geht es.


----------



## kaizr (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Moin,

ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe. Ich suche eine Kombo zum Barschangeln mit kleinen Gummis so 3-6cm und kleinen 1-5g Köpfen.

Es steht für mich fest das ich die Rarenium 2500 FA drankurbeln werde.

Mitchell haben viele von Euch, gibt es noch was bewährtes von Shimano? Denn mein Händler ist damit gut sortiert.

Budget liegt so bei 0-80 € absolutes maximum 100 € weniger ist natürlich super. Preis/Leistung muss stimmen.

Schnelle Aktion soll sie ebenfalls besitzen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Fabian


----------



## barschhunter1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

da könnte ich dir die mitchell privilege 2 ul spin empfehlen 1.80m mit 1-5wg oder eben 2.10 mit 1-6wg recht schnell und nicht schwabbelig! shimano gehts erst ab der speedmaster los das man einen schnellen stock bekommt...
bei der rolle würde ich aber anstatt dir eher zu ner 1000er greifen hab nähmlich die exage fc und die is echt nicht zu klein...


----------



## DaTamer83 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hatte mich zwar zu 99% entschieden das ich mir die Mitchell Elite Spin 1,98m 3-8 WG zu holen. Hab aber gemerkt das die Tiny Frys nur 1,5 Gramm wiegen. Wird das ein Problem beim werfen geben? 
MfG Tamer


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich zwar zu 99% entschieden das ich mir die Mitchell Elite Spin 1,98m 3-8 WG zu holen. Hab aber gemerkt das die Tiny Frys nur 1,5 Gramm wiegen. Wird das ein Problem beim werfen geben?
> MfG Tamer


 
...kommt nicht nur auf die Rute an !

Ich werfe auch die TF's mit einer Sportex UL WG -8
recht sauber.
Zu beachten ist die Schnurstärke welche du verwendest.
Sehr dünne, rundgeflochtene Schnur z.B. von Stroft
ist nicht preiswert-fliegt aber |supergri
Monofil wird auch bei mir mit sehr geringem Querschnitt
gefischt und ich habe keine Probleme die TF's auf Weite zu bringen.


----------



## DaTamer83 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...kommt nicht nur auf die Rute an !
> 
> Ich werfe auch die TF's mit einer Sportex UL WG -8
> recht sauber.
> ...



Ok. Dann beruhigt es mich. Danke an die super schnelle Antwort. 
MfG Tamer


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

nachdem ich in meinem erstellten Thread "twitchrute" schon gute Hilfe bekommen habe und mir auch extern nochmal infos geholt habe bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass es wohl ne UL-Rute wird.Deshalb dachte ich mir stell ich hier nochmal die Final-Frage weil ich denke das hier wohl die größte masse an Kompetenz ist was den UL-Bereich angeht 

Also kurze Frage:
Berkley Pulse Spin 2-8g
oder
Mitchell Elite Spin 3-8g

Einsatzbereich:
Forelle und Barsch
Köder:
hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler und Spinner

Rute sollte gut zum twitchen geeignet sein !!!

Vielen Dank in Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Also kurze Frage:
> Berkley Pulse Spin 2-8g
> oder
> Mitchell Elite Spin 3-8g
> ...



ich würde die Berkley nehmen die ist Härte


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das eine (1) Gramm Unterschied im WG ist sicherlich
nicht entscheidend.

Ich kenne diese Ruten nicht bzw. habe sie noch nicht gefischt, denke aber in diesem Falle entscheiden Deine pers. Vorlieben.

Berkley:
Länge: 183 cm 
Transportlänge: 95 cm 
Gewicht: 96 g 
Ringe: Fuji Alconite 
Teile: 2 
Wurfgewicht: 2 - 8 g 

Mitchell
Länge 1,98m
Wurfgewicht 3-8g
Teile 2
Transportlänge 1,05m
Gewicht 99g
Ringe SIC





Kann man doch alles schön nachlesen 

Du machst mit keiner etwas falsch :m

...und kosten doch nun wirklich nicht die Welt


----------



## Seatrout (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin, hab gestern meine UL-Spinne fertig gebaut.

Nun hoff ich auf den frühling

Länge 190cm
Fuji-Ringe und Schraubrollenhalter
2teiliger Blank mit griffteilung
WG 1-8 würd ich sagen

Rolle fehlt noch.
Mein Problem ist nun die Rolle.
Der Leitring ist 36cm von der Mitte des Rollenhalters entfernt und der Leitring hat einen Durchmesser in der Einlage  von 9mm.

Ist das ZU klein oder soll ich ne 750er Rolle nehmen?
Einsatz ist Barsch und Forelle.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

9 mm Innendurchmesser ist ja ein 12er(?) Ring.. oder? 

Sowas hab ich für meine Baitcaster verbaut. Für eine kleine Spinning (500/750 - wenn man sowas braucht) würde ich ein 20er Startring verwenden, wenn nicht ehr ein 25er bei den gerinden Abstand zur Rolle.

Auf meiner 1.5 - 9 g Rute habe ich ein 25er Startring (+2500er Shimano).


----------



## Seatrout (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ja,dass hab ich befürchtet.werd dann wohl ein paar grössere ringe verbauen müssen.oder eben baitcasted.mal sehen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Eine Baitcaster würde ich nicht nehmen, da die Ringe dazu nicht wirklich passen. Da müsstest du die Y-Guides eh für runternehmen. 

Entweder die ersten 3 Ringe wechseln (mit drei Ringen bekommt man die Schnur gut an den Blank und kann die kleinen in der Spitze lassen), oder auf andere Lösungsvorschläge warten.


----------



## Quick-Fish (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab mal ne Frage .
Wieso liest man hier sooooo oft was von der Firleline und so gut wie nie was von der power pro. Ich mein die 5lb müsste doch eig. dünner sein und so wie man  power pro kennt auch von der Qualität her besser oder?
Wie man sich denken kann steh ich nämlich gerade vor der Wahl für meine Elite Spin + Penn Battle. #6


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage .
> Wieso liest man hier sooooo oft was von der Firleline und so gut wie nie was von der power pro. Ich mein die 5lb müsste doch eig. dünner sein und so wie man  power pro kennt auch von der Qualität her besser oder?
> Wie man sich denken kann steh ich nämlich gerade vor der Wahl für meine Elite Spin + Penn Battle. #6



habe mal gehört das PowerPro erst nach 0,15mm die bessere Schnur währe und unter 0,15mm Spider. 
Ich habe PP in 0,08mm und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. /besser als Spider. Früher hatte ich auch FireLine aber nach halbes Jahr alles Sprüde....

Ich wollte mal die Pulse 2-8g Besitzer fragen wie gut 2-3g Jigs zu werfen sind? /in m/ 

#h


----------



## e30Birdy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe mir ein Mitchell Elite Spin in 1,98 2-8g zugelegt anfangs mit eine Quantum Hypercast Microspin was so 500er grösse ist aber balancierte die rute nicht gut und war nicht zufrieden mit der rolle selber also habe ich sie getauscht für eine 1000er Quantum Incyte was wirklich top ist für die Rute.

Alles aber noch ungefischt


----------



## Bobster (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...in den stärken fische ich nur Stroft -Schnüre,
mit der zusätzlichen Gewissheit einer runden Flechtung.


----------



## kaizr (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wo bestellt ihr Eure Stroft denn, bzw. Du?


----------



## Bobster (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/

...ohne das jetzt genauer in deren AGB's recherchiert zu haben,
weil bekomme ich immer 

Bestellung über 25 € 
keine Versandkosten

Bestellung von GTP
1x100m GTM nach Wahl umsonst.
Zu schade zum Unterfüttern


----------



## zxmonaco (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Zum UL nehme ich eher 0,06 oder sogar 0.04 fireline, gibt es den so geringe Durchmesser anderer quali Geflechte?


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Naja die 0,04 fällt ja eher als 0.12 etwa aus. Da gibts von der PP eben  die 5lb und 8lb und von Stroft naütlich von R01 bist zur R3. Welchen Typ  hast du denn drauf Bobster?

Hat denn jemand die PP drauf oder kann was zusagen? Gibts ja ausm Amiland billiger als die Fireline von der Stroft ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@apollo was meinst du denn mit 0.08? Die gibts in D doch nur ab 0.10;+


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> @apollo was meinst du denn mit 0.08? Die gibts in D doch nur ab 0.10;+



ich habe von PowerPro 0,08mm in Ungarn gekauft. Gibts in D nicht....hmmm ungewöhnlich. Die sollte auch in D zu haben.

Hier ein Link welche größe in EU zu kaufen sind/sollte:

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...wer_pro_v2/products/powerpro_super_lines.html

Click here for specifications

oder aus USA :
http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/products/0/0.html


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Öhm |kopfkrat Ich hab sie noch in keinem deutschen Shop gesehen.

Ahhhhhhhhhhh warum können die nicht mal gescheite Angaben für ihre Schnüre rausbringen!!!!
Ich verzweifle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zxmonaco (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die 0,04 kann man nicht mal annähernd vergleichen mit der 12er, hast du sie den mal schon gefischt?


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nene hab ich nicht. Sry ich hab das jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen und habs übernommen. Als ist die tatsächlich sagen wir mal unter 0.10?


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Öhm |kopfkrat Ich hab sie noch in keinem deutschen Shop gesehen.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh warum können die nicht mal gescheite Angaben für ihre Schnüre rausbringen!!!!
> Ich verzweifle!!!!!!!!!



die Teile kommen aus D in Ungarischen Laden


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@apollo hast vlt mal ein Link wo es die in D gibt?


----------



## zxmonaco (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

gelesen! alles klar ohne Worte, fische trotzdem lieber ne Berkley schnur für barsche und zwar 0.06 die ist sehr gut


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> @apollo hast vlt mal ein Link wo es die in D gibt?



werde nach schauen. die Links die ich einkopierte ist eine Tabelle für EU: Click here for specifications
Nur die sind Ok was in Tabelle steht  /habe gehört dass Fälschung auf dem Markt geben soll/


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> gelesen! alles klar ohne Worte, fische trotzdem lieber ne Berkley schnur für barsche und zwar 0.06 die ist sehr gut



Berkley kenne ich nicht aber Spider Camo: nach einen Jahr farblos ect. Nie wider!!!


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> werde nach schauen. die Links die ich einkopierte ist eine Tabelle für EU: Click here for specifications
> Nur die sind Ok was in Tabelle steht  /habe gehört dass Fälschung auf dem Markt geben soll/




Links: http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...itteilungen/powerpro__-_neue_durchmesser.html

nicht gerade D Seite aber ist zu krigen sogar 0,06mm

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/powerpro-powerpro-fluo-yellow-g3-a78-p617-k3962.html


----------



## zxmonaco (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

berkley whiplash crystal
in 0.06 super Sache, fische ich auch als 12er für Zander, ist ein relativ hartes glattes Geflecht. Tragkraft optimal Knotenfestigkeit ca 65%.
Mit der Camo nur Negatives, Perücken und Schnurbruch beim Wurf.
Spiderwire nutze ich allgemein nicht mehr.


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> berkley whiplash crystal
> in 0.06 super Sache, fische ich auch als 12er für Zander, ist ein relativ hartes glattes Geflecht. Tragkraft optimal Knotenfestigkeit ca 65%.
> Mit der Camo nur Negatives, Perücken und Schnurbruch beim Wurf.
> Spiderwire nutze ich allgemein nicht mehr.



ich auch nicht


----------



## kaizr (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Stroft ist halt echt teuer. Würde dann auch eher zur PP in 8lb tendieren. Ist nur die Frage ob das dann wirklich optimal im bezug auf die Wurfweite ist, bei den leichten Ködern.

Hatte bisher ne 10er Spiderwire und die ist #q#q#q


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Gibt die PP ja auch in 5lb. 100m Stroft etwa 26e und die PP etwa 13e. Das is schon enorm. Aber wenn die Stroft auch lange hält lohnt es sich vlt schon.


----------



## kaizr (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich finde dann aber 100m auch zu wenig. Wenn du lange davon gut haben möchtest, bist du ja min. bei 150m. Ich gehe davon aus das gelegentlich mal was neu angeknotet wird, oder mal n getüddel.

Oder habt ihr bei der Stroft keine Perücken? Habe mich bisher gewehrt die Schnur zu kaufen, da sie halt so teuer ist.


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mh mehr als 100m sind nicht drin, 250m kosten dann schon iwas über 50tacken.  Und am Ul-Gerät reichen mir 70m eigentlich schon aus.


----------



## apollo2233 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

wenn Du eine Fisch dran haßt die in 100m nicht bendigen kannst dann haßt so wie so keine möglichkeit zu stopen.


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Naja der Bach an dem ich vorzüglich fisch, windet sich in 100m ungefähr 3 mal, da hab ich also ganz andere Probleme.... und da keine Hechtesonder Forellen bis 60cm drin sind brauch ich keine rießigen Reserven


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> berkley whiplash crystal
> in 0.06 super Sache,



Das ist doch nicht dein ernst, oder?

Die 0.06 mm Whiplash Crystal ist gemessen 0.23 - 0.25 mm DICK.

Nur weil da etwas draufsteht ist es noch lange nicht drin.

Die Fireline Crystal in 0.04 mm hat real 0.105 mm, das geht geht ja noch.


----------



## kaizr (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Liebe UL Spezis,

ich brauche nochmal Eure Hilfe. Prof Tinca gab mir schon einige gute Ratschläge, aber ich komme nicht weiter.

Ich suche ein sehr sehr schnelle Rute so um die 2m, von mir aus auch kürzer, um damit kleine GuFi und vor allem auch den "Joker" mit 2gramm fischen zu können.

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die Pulse mit einer Redarc in der kleinsten Größe.

Ich hatte auch überlegt die Mitchel Mag Pro zu kaufen in 1,98 mit 2-8g WG mit einer Advocet II Gold 500.

Was meint ihr? Oder gibts noch andere bessere Alternativen.

Budget liegt bei 120 € +- 30

MfG Fabian


----------



## canis777 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Du musst nach der Tragkraft schauen, eine echte 0,06 Dyneema hat ca. 3 Kg Tragkraft, eine 0,10 er liegt bei ca. 4,5 Kg und da bei fast allen Schnüren das Material Dyneema (geschützte Marke von DSM http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyneema ) ist, kann man von da auf den Durchmesser schliessen.


----------



## kaizr (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Helft mir ! BITTE


----------



## jens_z (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mahlzeit!

@kaizr: Hast du mal die Penzill von WFT in der Hand gehabt? Ich war auch kürzlich auf der Suche nach ner UL-Spinne und konnte die mal begrabbeln. Alter Falter, dass nenn ich straff! Die steifste UL-Rute die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte. Könnte was für dich sein...


----------



## kaizr (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das hört sich gut an.

Hab nur leider keine Chance die bei den Angelläden hier anzusehen.

Aber vll bestelle ich die einfach. Was meinen die andereN?

Wenn würde ich mich für die hier entscheiden:

1.85m
1.64m
1.5 -  6.5g

Meinst Du die? Oder generell sind die sehr straff?


----------



## Bobster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ach Mensch, KAIZR, was soll man Dir schon raten #c

Es ist halt immer die Sache mit dem begrabbeln 


Pers. lege ich Wert auf eine parabolische Aktion,
weil ich ausschließlich mit MINIWOBBLERN in diesem Bereich unterwegs bin.

Das gufieren in dem UL-Bereich brauche ich nicht
und ne extra GufieRute in dem Bereich |kopfkrat braucht man sicherlich auch nicht...oder doch |kopfkrat

Wenn Du mal bei *BarschAlarm* unter WFT-Pencil-Stick 
nachlesen würdest, kann ich dem Kollegen *jenz_z*
sicherlich beipflichten.
Das könnte etwas für Dich und Dein Vorhaben sein.

Aber wie gesagt, begrabbeln ist immer besser.:m


----------



## jens_z (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



kaizr schrieb:


> Meinst Du die? Oder generell sind die sehr straff?


 
Ich hatte zwei verschiedene Penzill in der Hand, die UL und ne etwas schwerere. Waren beide straff wie hulle...

Frag mich aber nicht nach Längen und WG, hab ich nicht abgespeichert...


----------



## quietscheentchen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Na mir ist ja mal wieder was passiert! Also, bin letztes Jahr durch ein paar nette Kumpis wieder zum Angeln gekommen. Habe auch mit Papa´s alten (immer noch guten) DAM Rollen auf Grund nen (Baby)Wels überrumpeln können. Aber beim Spinnen waren die mir zu klobig.

Also auf die Waage, und siehe da, 375 Gramm. Da gibt es doch bestimmt was leichteres... Den Rest kennt Ihr bestimmt, stundenlange Recherche im Internet, auch im Laden gewesen und so fort. In einem bekannten (auch) Online-Versand dann zugunsten der Abu Garcia Stealth 1000 entschieden, soll ja nur 183 Gramm wiegen. Heisser Mitfavorit war noch die Balzer MTX mini 515 (ich vermute das die Balzer Alegra mini 515 das Nachflogemodell ist?). Aber die größere Schnurfassung hat dann den Ausschlag pro Abu gegeben.

Angerufen, ob vorrätig, ja, bestellt, und der Versand hat gut geklappt. Ahhh, Paket ist da. Grossen Karton aufmachen, kleinen versiegelten Karton auch aufgemacht, und raus dat Dingen. Sieht wertig aus, Design ist mein Ding, Ersatzspule ist auch da und läuft prima, Bremse klick-klick, bestens.

So, denke ich mir, mal schauen, ob das Gewicht auch stimmt. Ja, Ihr ahnt es schon, dann kahm der Schock. Also will ich mir vor allem eine sehr, sehr leichte Rolle zulegen, und dann folgende Werte:

Abu Stealth 1000 FD lt. allgemeiner Internetrecherche: 183 Gramm.

Abu Stealth 1000 FD tatsächlich geliefert: 254,2 Gramm!

|bigeyes

Habe noch geprüft, ob ich auch das richtige Modell bekommen habe. Wie gesagt, versiegelt und stand Modell 1000 drauf. Und von der Schnurfassung passt´s auch (110/0,22). Na ja, irgendwas ist ja immer. Tja, was nun? Die Rolle gefällt mir ja. Aber wenn das Gewicht von meiner Mitfavoritin Balzer MTX Mighty Mini 515 annähernd simmt, hätte ich 165 Gramm gegenüber den 254. Macht ca. 50 %.

Ich werde nochmal drüber schlafen und morgen eventuell fragen, ob die ABU durch die Balzer (für mich) kostenfrei ersetzt werden kann. Fairerweise muss ich erwähnen, dass das Gewicht bei meinem Händler nicht angegeben ist. Wie schlau! Vielleicht machen die es ja auf Kulanz.

Von 375 Gramm, über 254 Gramm (die 183 Gramm hätten sein sollen), zu vermeintlichen 165 Gramm, die die Balzer MTX wiegen soll.

Was sollte ich machen? Habt Ihr Lust, (diese) Eure Schätzchen mal auf die Waage zu legen? Das wäre wirklich mal interessant.

Was mich auch wundert, dass ich trotz intensiver Recherche keinen Hinweis auf das Problem gefunden habe. Denn wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre die Rolle sofort aus dem Rennen gewesen.

Btw. möcht ich es leicht, damit ich einfach länger entspannt spinnen kann.

Petri aus Berlin


----------



## e!k (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



quietscheentchen schrieb:


> Was mich auch wundert, dass ich trotz intensiver Recherche keinen Hinweis auf das Problem gefunden habe. Denn wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre die Rolle sofort aus dem Rennen gewesen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Problem bei einigen Rollen festzustellen sein wird, wenn man sie auf die Waage legt und ihr tatsächliches Gewicht mit dem angegebenen vergleicht. 
Das wird sich sicherlich ähnlich sein, wie bei dem angegebenen Spritverbrauch von Neuwagen  
Nur wiegen die wenigstens ihre Rolle tatsächlich würde ich tippen. (Zumindest ich tue das nicht).
Aber ein Problem ist es schon, wenn man auf das Gewicht achtet. Die meisten schauen ja eher danach, ob die gesamte Kombo kopflastig ist oder nicht. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> @apollo hast vlt mal ein Link wo es die in D gibt?


 

Die Power Pro gibt es mittlerweile sogar in 0,06mm und 0,08 mm in jedem GUTEN Angelgeschäft...
Läßt sich gut werfen.
Aber habt ihr mal die Stren microfused in 0,06mm gefischt???
Für mich die absolut geilste Schnur im UL bereich...
Spiderwire, Fireline oder ähnliche Berkley verbrechen kommen mir nichtmehr auf die Rolle...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## quietscheentchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Problem bei einigen Rollen festzustellen sein wird, wenn man sie auf die Waage legt und ihr tatsächliches Gewicht mit dem angegebenen vergleicht.
> Das wird sich sicherlich ähnlich sein, wie bei dem angegebenen Spritverbrauch von Neuwagen
> Nur wiegen die wenigstens ihre Rolle tatsächlich würde ich tippen. (Zumindest ich tue das nicht).
> Aber ein Problem ist es schon, wenn man auf das Gewicht achtet. Die meisten schauen ja eher danach, ob die gesamte Kombo kopflastig ist oder nicht.
> ...



Wobei der Kraftstoffverbrauch eines PKW ja von verschiedenen Dingen abhängig ist. Das Gewicht einer Angelrolle jedoch im Wesentlichen konstant sein müsste. Der Unterschied zwischen Alu und Kunststoffspule sind ca. 10 Gramm, das kann es also auch nicht sein.

Ger . . . linger verweigert sich übrigens, nix mit Kulanz.
|krach:


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich denk man kann 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf ohne Angabe von Gründen umtauschen?


----------



## quietscheentchen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich denk man kann 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf ohne Angabe von Gründen umtauschen?


Jo! *Aber*: Unter 40 Euro trägt der Kunde die Versandkosten, erst über 40 Euro der Lieferant. Umtausch ist hier nicht der richtige Terminus. Eher Rücksendung.


----------



## Havelritter (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Fluorocarbon an der UL-Peitsche aus? Also die Rolle voll damit und den Köder direkt anbinden/einklinken.

Fischt jemand so und kann mir ein Paar FC-Schnur-Tipps in der 6 bis 8lb Klasse geben?

Bisher nur gutes gehört von:
YO-ZURI H2O
Sufix 100% Fluorocarbon
Berkley kommt mir nicht auf die Rolle


----------



## Chrizzi (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

6 - 8 lb ist viel zu dick für UL.

Ich habe eine 0.185 mm FC auf einer L (~ 2 - 9 g) Rute (2500er Shimano Rolle). Vorher hatte ich eine 6 lb FC drauf und da waren merkliche Abstriche im Wurfverhalten zu spüren, ob das nun an der Schnur (sind zwei verschiedene FC) lag, weiß ich nicht. 

Ich würde für eine UL Combo eine Rolle mit großem Spulenkern (Shimano 2500er oder entspechende andere Modelle) wählen und eine dünne 2 - 4 lb FC. 

Dazu sollte man sagen, dass die Yo-Zuri Schnüre extrem dick ausfallen. Hast du eine Angabe dazu? Das Yo-Zuri Hybrid ist enorm dick für die Angabe.


----------



## Havelritter (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Basis ist ehr L als UL _(WFT Penzill 185cm, 6,5Gr., Stradic CI4 2500)_. Sehr strammer Stecken, aber dazu brauch man ja nicht mehr viel schreiben. Da geht nach oben hin weit mehr :q

Die H2O bringt 0.22 bei 6lb aufs Band. Welches 18er FC verwendest Du? Ja, die Yo ZURI ist ein echtes Tau


----------



## Chrizzi (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe was von Partridge drauf. Hab beim Händler eine 100 m Spule in der Fliegenabteilung gefunden.


----------



## Havelritter (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Super, aber im Netz nicht zu finden. Der letzte, aktuelle Katalog ist von 2009. Dort ist sie abgebildet. 3,2Kg auf 0,18mm hört sich gut an. Würde zwar wieder bedeuten das ich unterfüttern muss, aber im Notfall auch ok.

Bei Tacklewarehouse hab ich auch schon geschaut, dort gibt es in dem Durchmesserbereich keine einzige Leine mit der Tragkraft. Jetzt stellt sich berechtigt die Frage, ob die Werte von Partridge überhaupt stimmen - ala. Berkley?!?

Die US Werte sind Knotenfestigkeit. Vergleichbar wird's, wenn man die US-Angabe x 1,3 nimmt und dann in KG umrechnet. Aber selbst da gibt es kein 18er FC mit 3,2Kg.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Keine Ahnung. Über die Rute krieg ich sie nicht kaputt - das reicht. 
Frag mal hier nach: http://test.serious-flyfishing.de/product_info.php?products_id=465


----------



## Havelritter (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi Chrizzi, danke für den Link! Hab im BA-Forum gerade noch ein Paar Tipps eingesammelt.
Stroft FC2 - 0,15mm / 2Kg
Varivas Ganoa Finesse - 0,18mm / 2,2kg


----------



## Chrizzi (19. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab ich gesehen. 

Das FC von Varivas soll echt toll sein, zumindestens sind alle davon begeistert, dazu ist sie sogar noch etwas günstiger als die von Partridge. 

Das von Stroft kenne ich soweit nicht. Ich glaub ein Kumpel hatte das mal drauf, war aber auf einer Baitcaster in etwas dickeren Durchmesser und auch recht "steif". 

Das Zeug von Seaguar soll etwas weicher sein, als das von Varivas, hat aber auch etwas mehr Dehnung. Je nach Durchmesser müsste man sehen was mehr Sinn macht, aber im Rahmen von 0.18 mm auf einer 2500er Rolle sollte das recht egal sein.


----------



## Havelritter (20. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was Du schreibst entspricht genau dem, was im BA-Forum geschrieben wurde. Super, dann scheint das ja zu stimmen.
Stroft FC2 - recht steif
Varivas - sehr geschmeidig
Preislich liegen beide um die 23€ für 100 Meter. Ich werde mir erstmal die Varivas in 4lb gönnen und schauen wie gut ich mit ihr klar komme.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## DaTamer83 (22. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Welche wobbler und Spinner taugen was fürs Barsch angeln? Welche grôße Hersteller und die Farbe am besten dazu. Die Rute eine Mitchell Elite Spin 2-8 WG habe ich mir gestern schon geholt. Will aber keine 20€ für nen Wobbler ausgeben und dann taugt des Ding nix. Wollt mal eure Tips dazu hören. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 
MfG Tamer


----------



## Bobster (22. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Welche wobbler und Spinner taugen was fürs Barsch angeln? *Welche grôße Hersteller und die Farbe am besten dazu*. Die Rute eine Mitchell Elite Spin 2-8 WG habe ich mir gestern schon geholt. Will aber keine 20€ für nen Wobbler ausgeben und dann taugt des Ding nix. Wollt mal eure Tips dazu hören. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
> MfG Tamer


 

'hilf Dir selbst :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92407&highlight=fetisch&page=54


----------



## DaTamer83 (25. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ist die Mitchell Avocet lll Gold ok zum ul fischen? Die gibt es als ul röllchen bei askari im Angebot. Weiß aber auch nicht ob 90m 0,20 er nicht bisschen wenig ist. Würde eine 0,06 er berkley fireline drauf spulen lassen. Für Tips wäre ich trotzdem dankbar. 
MfG Tamer


----------



## KVP (25. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was willst Du auch mit 20er bei UL ;+
Wenn schon eine Monofile,dann eine 16er!
Ich fische seit ca.20 Jahren im UL und L Bereich mit kleinen und kleinsten Wobblern und bin der Meinung,das es ohne Monoschnur einfach nicht geht.Ich benutze 14er-16er zum UL-Fischen und manchmal auch feine Geflochtene! #h
Zur Rolle kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen!
Gruß KVP


----------



## Bobster (25. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Mitchell ist O.K.

Mehr Spaß würdest Du z.B. mit einer 1000er Shimano Exage haben.

Für das UL-fischen reicht eine 2 Kg Schnur vollkommen aus.

100 Meter einer 2 Kg Schnur, den Rest unterfütterst Du.

Mir pers. hat noch kein Fisch im UL-Bereich mehr als 60 Meter abgenommen.

...komm mal runter von den Durchmessern der Schnüre.


----------



## DaTamer83 (26. März 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



KVP schrieb:


> Was willst Du auch mit 20er bei UL ;+
> Wenn schon eine Monofile,dann eine 16er!
> Ich fische seit ca.20 Jahren im UL und L Bereich mit kleinen und kleinsten Wobblern und bin der Meinung,das es ohne Monoschnur einfach nicht geht.Ich benutze 14er-16er zum UL-Fischen und manchmal auch feine Geflochtene! #h
> Zur Rolle kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen!
> Gruß KVP



Leut wollte ja auch eine 0,06er geflochtene fireline draufspulen. 
Die Angaben sind vom Hersteller angegeben 90m 0,20er. 
Werde mich noch ein bisschen umsehen. Die exage ist mir auch im Sinn aber fürs Barsch angeln ca. 60€ ausgeben? Vielleicht kommt mal ein Angebot. Trotzdem danke euch. 
MfG Tamer


----------



## Daywalker155 (22. April 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier mal meine UL-Combo:

Rute: Daiwa Infinity Q Ultralight 1-9g
Rolle: Shimano Rarenium 1000
Schnur: Fireline Crystal Competition 0.038
Köder: Kleine Wobbler Max. 4cm (eher 2,5 - 3cm)


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. April 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine UL-Kombi besteht aus:

Rute: Sportex Carat Spin UL 2m, 10g Wfg
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000FE
Schnur: Spule1: Berkley Fireline Crystal 0,06mm (Geflecht)
           Spule2: Quantum Quattron 0,18mm (Monofil)

Bin damit absolut zufrieden!!!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Bobster (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mein neues Spielzeug :q


*Blank:* CTS Elite XL /6,6 Fuß/ WG 1/32oz - 3/16oz
*Aufbau:* www.rod-design.de

Eine wunderbare kleine "Flitsche" :m

sexed :q mit einer ABU Cardinal 801 und einer
Stroft GTP R04/3 kg an einem 2.5kg Flexonit...
natürlich getwizzelt #6


----------



## ayron (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mitchell-Elite-Spin-Light_1223.html

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mitchell-Mag-Pro-Light_2028.html


Kennt jemand den unterschied zwischen den ruten?

Oder was gibt es noch für alternativen in der Preisklasse? Bzw ist einen ein besserer Preis bekannt?|wavey:

lg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mitchel Mag Pro Lite Spin ;-) haste noch Kontergewichte usw...... Oder Berkley Pulse sonnst fällt mir in der Preisklasse nichts ein


----------



## joey96 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mit...ight_2028.html

http://www.angelserver.de/bigtackle-de/print_product_info.php?products_id=7400

kann ich diese combo auf forellen und döbel mit minniködern 2,5-5 cm in der ruhr fischen?

ps: beim oberen link die längste rute (198cm 2 - 8gr 105cm 101g)


----------



## chubby01 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja kannst du. Alternative zu den oben genannten Ruten wäre zum Beispiel die WFT Penzill!


----------



## meimei (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische in diesem Bereich im Moment  ein Daiwa Liberto Pixy

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/daiwalibertopixypx68l-p-8744.html

an einer Berkley Urban Spirit Casting (5-12g WG).


http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=BERKLEYUrbanSpiritCasting

Ist fuer Barsch- aber auch Forellen- oder Doebelfischen mein Favourite 

mei


----------



## meimei (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Fluorocarbon an der UL-Peitsche aus? Also die Rolle voll damit und den Köder direkt anbinden/einklinken.
> 
> Fischt jemand so und kann mir ein Paar FC-Schnur-Tipps in der 6 bis 8lb Klasse geben?
> 
> ...





Die da:

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/momoi-momoi-takumi-jigline-g5-a78-p1408-k7977.html

ist ein Hammer ! (ist aber geflochten !!!)



mei


----------



## ayron (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Kann es sein dass die Mitchels und die Vendetta auf dem gleichem balnk aufgebaut sind?;+

Ich lese bei bei beiden 30t carbon blank oder ist das nur eine allgemeine bezeichnung fürs material?


----------



## chris1816 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich angel Mini-Wobbler mit der

Berkley Pulse 190 cm 5g bis 20g
und
einer Shimano Sienna 1000

läuft alles super und ich bin wirklich zufrieden.

Die Berkley Urban ist Geschmackssache, war aber auch ein Favorit von mir.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



ayron schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die Mitchels und die Vendetta auf dem gleichem balnk aufgebaut sind?;+
> 
> Ich lese bei bei beiden 30t carbon blank oder ist das nur eine allgemeine bezeichnung fürs material?



Das sagt nix über die Eigenschaften aus, ausser dass das Blankmaterial eben mit 30 T Druck hergestellt wurde.

Höherwertige Ruten auch mit bis zu über 50 T.
Manche nur mit 24T und taugen trotzdem.

Man kann da nicht wirklich viel draus lesen. Begrabbeln ist besser.

Ist ähnlich wie die Bezeichnungen IM 7 bis IM 12. Ausser dass Intermediate Carbon verwendet worden ist(im Gegensatz zu HM - Hi Modulus), sagt das nix aus.
Nur innerhalb der Serien eines Herstellers, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die höherwertigen Ruten auch die höhere IM Zahl aufgedruckt haben.


----------



## ayron (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moinsen heute ne neue frage#h

Was passt besser zur Vendetta UL

Shimnano exegage 1000    50€
penn fierce 2000              50€
Mitchel Advenced Mag Pro 50€
shimano sienna                 30€

oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## lukassohn (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

optisch und auch technisch passt ne Red arc 1000der am besten... ich fische Ikon Racer 1000 an ner Berkley lightning Spinn 180 2-15g, macht auch Spaß mit mini Wobbler, am besten Mosa Glogg oder Ugly Duckling, einfach die geilste Angelei....


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

so, wollte meine neue ul-combo vorstellen. ne wft penzill mit ner 2506er certate und 0,10er climax mono br8 (kommt runter, sobald ich ne passende monofile in 0,16 oder 0,18 gefunden habe)

bilder gibts auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3374326&postcount=46


----------



## allroundangler96 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

meine ul combo :
mitchell elite spin 190cm 2-8 g WG
shimano nexave 1000
bespult mit 12er spiderwire und 20er stroft


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Leute!
Irgendwie reizt mich das mit dem UL auch. Und als Einstiegsmodell hatte ich an ne Elite Spin 2-8g gedacht, ist ja auch nicht sooo teuer und in Foren bekommt man die ja oft zu guten Preisen geschossen.
Nun interessiert mich aber, ob die überhaupt für meine Zwecke geeignet ist: Köder sollen sein kleine Gummifische und anderes Gummizeugs bis 5cm, vlt auch mal 6cm mit Jigs bis 5g sein. Wobbler sollen damit auch gefischt werden, z. B. kleine Twitchbaits bis 5cm oder auch Wobbler wie der Chubby 38.

Passt die Rute dafür überhaupt? 

Als Rolle hab ich hier noch ne 1000er Red Arc liegen, die soll da wohl ran kommen


----------



## Bobster (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> so, wollte meine neue ul-combo vorstellen. ne wft penzill mit ner 2506er certate und 0,10er climax mono br8 (kommt runter, sobald ich ne passende monofile in 0,16 oder 0,18 gefunden habe)


 
Sehr ansprechend "Floppy"

Ich fische 'ne R04/3Kg von Stroft/GTP
So schön kann keine Mono flutschen :m

Warum keine 1000er Certate ?

goile Kombo


----------



## Bobster (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Irgendwie reizt mich das mit dem UL auch. Und als Einstiegsmodell hatte ich an ne Elite Spin 2-8g gedacht...
> 
> Passt die Rute dafür überhaupt?
> ...


 
Passt !
Schnell besorgen und ab ans Wasser :m

Es beginnt die Hochzeit des UL-fischens :m

'hab gestern meinen ersten Brassen auf Miniwob gefangen
..und noch einen müden 72er Esox.

Ich kann mich kaum noch einkriegen,
eine, bei guten (Wind) Verhältnissen supegoile
angelei.

...und..wer wirft den "Tiny Fry" am weitesten


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Passt !
> Schnell besorgen und ab ans Wasser :m
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3374556
> Es beginnt die Hochzeit des UL-fischens :m
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an:m Danke!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> so, wollte meine neue ul-combo vorstellen. ne wft penzill mit ner 2506er certate und 0,10er climax mono br8 (kommt runter, sobald ich ne passende monofile in 0,16 oder 0,18 gefunden habe)
> 
> bilder gibts auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3374326&postcount=46




kauf dir doch ne ordentliche Peitsche.... #d

Schraubst ne 300 Tacken Rolle an nen ollen WFT Stock |uhoh:

Das hat ja nun mal überhaupt keinen Stil ...

Sorry, meine Meinung...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

wie weit werft ihr mit den kleinen ködern und den langen ruten eigentlich?
fänd ich echt interessant, da in meiner nähe ein see mit EXTREM flach auslaufenden ufer ist und erst in ca. 40-50 m entfernung ne kante ist, die dafür aber recht fischreich ist. so ne ruten anschaffung würde gegebenenfalls also auch für mich recht interessant sein (wenn nicht zu teuer).
grüße und petri
braisedbeef


----------



## aic-tom (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Kombo ist folgende:

Rute: CTS Elite Ultra Fine Wg. 1-3g Länge 7,0"
Rolle: Daiwa Caldia 1503 (Japan Modell)
Schnur: 0,18er Stroft GTM

Die Rute habe ich neu aufgebaut, das erste Probefischen steht noch aus, aber ist ein feines Stöckchen geworden und perfekt austariert  

Als nächstes steht ein MHX Spin Jig Blank mit 7,6" und einem Wg. von 1/16 bis 3/8 oz, entspricht ca. 2-10g
Ebenfalls ein schöner schneller Blank, der auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß machen wird 
Rolle muss ich noch die passende finden!


----------



## Bobster (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



aic-tom schrieb:


> Meine Kombo ist folgende:
> Rute: CTS Elite Ultra Fine Wg. 1-3g Länge 7,0"


 
Foto bitte !

'hab schon einige Blanks durch die letzten Jahre 
muß Dich aber bestätigen, die CTS-Blanks, in der Klasse,
sind das beste was mir z.Zt.bekannt ist.

Ich bin von meiner auch gnadenlos überzeugt :q


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3342110&postcount=503


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die 2506 ist mir quasi in den schoss gefallen. Ich hab einfach ne leichte und qualitativ hochwertige Rolle gesucht und bin bei der certate gelandet... 




Bobster schrieb:


> Sehr ansprechend "Floppy"
> 
> Ich fische 'ne R04/3Kg von Stroft/GTP
> So schön kann keine Mono flutschen :m
> ...


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab ne Tailwalk als Vergleich. Die Penzill ist sicher nicht schlechter als die del Sol. 

Außerdem ist für mich die Rolle wichtiger als die Rute. Hakt die Bremse, ist der Fisch weg.
Wird die Schnur nicht sauber verlegt, gibt's tüddel oder bescheidene wurfweiten.
Die Rückmeldung kann - für mich - kaum besser sein. Meine Fireblood kann auch nicht mehr - und das ist ein 300€ stecken... 

Ein dritter Grund: ich fahr auch keinen Porsche- auch wenn ich's könnte, aber ich hab's nicht nötig ;-)

Ich werd die Combo einfach mal ne Zeit lang fischen, dann weiss ich, ob der Stiel Stil hat :-D

[/B]





Boot angler schrieb:


> kauf dir doch ne ordentliche Peitsche.... #d
> 
> Schraubst ne 300 Tacken Rolle an nen ollen WFT Stock |uhoh:
> 
> ...


----------



## M4rius93 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin,

Finds hier echt interessant. Wollte mir darum auch mal son UL Stecken zulegen. Dachte an die Elite Spin 2 - 8g. 

Köder: Spinner ( größe 00, 0, 1, 2) sowie kleiner Wobbler, Twichtchbaits und Gufis bis ca. 5 cm. 

Würde an einem kleinen Fluss angeln.( ca 10 - 15m breit, im Schnitt 2 m tief) Eignet sich die Rute noch für 2er Mepps gegen die Strömung?? Oder bei 1er bleiben??

Die Rolle hätte ich glaube schon: Spro Passion 710. Würde mir auf ne ersatzspule ne 6kg geflochtene ziehen. 


Habe schon die genannten Köder, aber meine Rute ist mir zum Barscheln zu grob (Vendetta 10 - 30g) 

Kennt jemand einen Shop, wo man die Rute günstig schießen kann??


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wozu denn eine 6kg Geflochtene beim UL?

Mit sowatt kannst du gezielt auf Hecht fischen.


----------



## Bobster (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Finds hier echt interessant. Wollte mir darum auch mal son UL Stecken zulegen. Dachte an die Elite Spin 2 - 8g.
> Spro Passion 710. Würde mir auf ne ersatzspule ne 6kg geflochtene ziehen.


 
Eine Rute mit einem WG von 2-6g möchtest Du also mit einer
6 Kg Schnur fischen #q

Mit 6 Kg fische ich auf Hecht #h

Bemühe Dich doch einmal und lese Dir diesen Tröt
in Ruhe und von Anfang an durch...macht Spaß
und kannste auch noch was bei lernen 

Steht alles drinn was Du brauchst um UL zu fischen...
oder Du bist halt im falschen Tröt :q


----------



## M4rius93 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Habe die schnur noch zuhause, darum. #h

Meine Frage war ja nur, ob ich die angegebenen Köder mit der Rute fischen kann??


----------



## M4rius93 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, da ich sie noch für 40 € schießen kann...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Leute!
Vor geraumer Zeit hatte ich ja mal nach der Mitchel Elite Spin 2-8g nachgefragt und sie mir dann auch geholt.
Red Arc 10100 dran und ab gehts!
Die ersten Male gings zum Forellenteich und es war echt ein ganz neues Gefühl mit einer solch leichten Rute zu fischen und damit auch zu drillen#6
Wenig später gings auf Barsch, die Köderführung ist echt #6 Beim ersten mal stieg mir leider noch kein Barsch ein, doch beim nächsten mal konnte ich 2 schön gezeichnete Barsche mit ihr fangen, bis 27cm.
Gestern kam dann die erste Bewährungsprobe. Den ganzen Tag über ging nix (war vorher schon 5 Stunden erfolglos unterwegs), und da hab ich mir gedacht, ich fahr in der Abenddämmerung mit UL Tackle nochmal zum See. Nicht lange gefischt hing ich dann kurz nach dem Auswerfen fest, 2 Sekunden später ein Kopfschlag, wohl eher doch kein Hänger|kopfkrat Ab die Post, da hängt was größeres. Ich brachte den Fisch erstmal etwas zu mir ran und dann konnte er sich erstmal etwas austoben, mein Blick fiel auf den Kescher, öhm ja, zugeklappt|rolleyes Ich rief dann nen Ansitzangler neben mir zum Keschern. Und dann sah ich den Fisch das erste mal, ein netter Hecht, vlt PB (lag bei 62cm). Vorm Ufer legte er noch 2 Fluchten hin, dann endlich gekeschert!
Etwas zittrig nahm ich das Maßband in die Hand, ja man!! PB, 70cm Und schön dick der Bursche, der hat gut was auffe Rippen gehabt.
Köder war übrigens ein Myran Wipp Gr. 3 in 10g (kein Problem für die Elite Spin)

Danach durfte er wieder schwimmen#6

Verdammt geil sowas an ner UL Rute zu drillen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Dickes Petri Heil!#6

Da denkste sicher noch lange dran.|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@FangeNichts5

Petri Heil #6

schön mal wieder etwas interessantes im UL-Bereich zu lesen...und das zur auslaufenden UL-Saison.

Auslaufende UL-Saison |kopfkrat
Auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das sich die Räuber
immer noch, wenn auch kurz !, gegen abend in die Nähe des Ufers begeben und aktiv werden.

Hast Du mit Stahlvorfach an der UL geangelt ?

Ich habe den ganzen Sommer mit TITAN an der UL-Rute
beste Erfahrungen gesammelt.
...und fische immer noch das erste Titan-Vorfach.

Wenn ich die UL-Klamotten bis zum nächsten Frühjahr "einmotte", baue ich mir wieder eine neues TITAN-Vorfach,
ohne "Quetschhülsen" --nur geknotet !..und stelle mal Bilder hier rein.

Dein Bericht veranlasst mich dazu es heute Abend auch noch einmal mit UL zu versuchen.

Gruß

#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ne, ich habe mit FC gefischt, ich hatte keinen Bock mehr umzubauen da nur noch knapp 1 Stunde Tageslicht zu erwarten war. Der Köder saß aber im Maulwinkel, das FC war also nicht mit den Zähnen in Kontakt.

Aber ich glaub ich werd dort auf dünnes Stahl wechseln, nicht dass da doch mal ein Fisch durch verloren geht.

Und der Hecht hat im Freiwasser auf ca 25-30m Entfernung gebissen, hatte es ja eig auf Barsche abgesehen|rolleyes


----------



## iwurddiwat (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hallo, was haltet ihr von dieser UL-combo?
http://www.fishernator.com/diaflash-spinning-light-ls-228m
http://www.fishernator.com/rarenium-ci4-2500-fa
oder doch etwa sgünstiger-->
http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/product_info.php/cPath/75_114_591/products_id/8595
als Rolle dann eine exage2500 oder aernos2500

sie soll zum fischen auf forellen am see(wo auch dicke fische zu erwarten sind) sein und zum fischen/wandern am kanal oder auch sonnst wo.


----------



## Bobster (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Du scheinst aber eher in Richtung L-Combo zu tendieren.
Mit der UL-fischerei, in den Bereichen bis ca. 5g haben diese
Combos eigentlich schon nichts mehr zu tun.

Du räumst ja auch ein, das eventuell "dickere" Fische zu erwarten sind.

Ich würde mich dann von der UL-fischerei verabschieden 

Zum L-Combo gibt es dann auch einen eigenen Tröt !

Nur soviel, für die L-fischerei würden mir persönlich die DAIWAS gefallen und als Rolle reicht durchaus eine 2000er.

Orientiere Dich m.M.n. für Dein Vorhaben mehr in den L-Combo Bereich mit einem WG zwischen ca. 5-15g...
da wirst Du dann mehr Spaß mit Deinen ausgewählten Sachen haben.


----------



## iwurddiwat (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ bobster, sicher hast du recht das es sich eher nach einer L-combi anzuhören scheint, aber die köder die ich damit zu angeln gedenke sind spinner bis max gr.2und MA-SO-CA
ultra-leicht-spinner
, kleine twister/gummifischchen max.4cm und kleinste wobler.
ich denke das ich für die köder aber leichtes gerät gebrauchen kann. mich beschäftigt die rute da ich sie nicht kenne(ob sie ihr geld wert ist). für den L-bereich habe ich schon ne combi.mitsuki-softbait 5-20gr und dazu ne zauber2000+10er power-pro


----------



## Bobster (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Dann machste doch mit beiden Ruten eigentlich nichts verkehrt #c

Gefischt habe ich leider beide noch nicht 

Persönlich würde ich jedoch zur DAIWA tendieren - 
aber dann auch höchsten 'ne 2000er Rolle - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## basti0984 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schöner Thread... vllt. fällt hier noch jemanden was zu meiner anfrage ein, speziel zwecks der drei erwähnten ruten...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231851

was haltet ihr desweiteren von der neuen quantum reihe...

http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/2291/Exo.aspx


----------



## thymonst (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo, hatte bis vor kurzem auch die Elite spin aber leider ist sie jetzt im A.....
Werde mir jetzt wohl die Mag pro lite holen und überlege jetzt an der Rolle!Habe 2 Fovorieten: Shimano Exange 1000 oder die Quantum Escalade-was meint ihr???


----------



## Bobster (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe jahrelang die 1000er Exage ohne Probleme und im Grunde mit wachsender Begeisterung auf UL gefischt.
Meiner Meinung nach eine sichere Bank :m

Allerdings gefällt mir die Quantum vom optischen erheblich besser und ist mit 208g unglaubliche 20g leichter als die Shimanski ! :m
...dafür aber auch 20 €uronen teurer 

Warum nicht mal was neues probieren....
Erfahrungen mit der Q. habe ich nicht .....würde Sie aber kaufen....wenn ich fürs UL nicht 'ne 
TwinPower haben würde :m


----------



## thymonst (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hey danke!! habe mich für die exange entschieden wobei ich die quantum gerne mal getestet hätte aber wegen problemen bei der lieferung es dann doch die exange geworden ist..


----------



## Ned Flanders (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nabend die Herren,

angefixt durch einen Illex, den ich aber mit meiner 7-28-Gramm-Spinne nicht so pralle werfen konnte, habe ich am 14.2. einen Spontankauf getätigt: 
SavageGear Troutizimo 2,15 m, 0-7 Gramm.
(Rolle ist eine Shimano Symetre 500 FJ)
Doof jetzt nur, das einen Tag später Hechtschonzeit und Spinnrutenpause zwangsweise und so.
Weil ich jetzt also die Rute, die einen beknackten Namen hat, ansonsten aber gut in der Hand liegt, außerhalb des Wohnzimmers nicht einsetzen kann: Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit vorhanden?

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## biX (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hä, Blei dran und werfen ...


----------



## Bobster (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Erfahrungen habe ich mit diese Spinne nicht.....

aber,

zum Hechtfischen, wie von Dir erwähnt würde ich sie nicht einsetzen !
wenn es so dringend ist, würd ich damit durchaus für einen
10er an den Forellenteiche gehen.


----------



## Ned Flanders (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin,
nein, nein, zum Hechtfischen habe ich sie auf keinen Fall gekauft. Die ist für die Ruhr und Lenne, Forellen und vielleicht mal Döbel oder Barsch.
Hecht ist auch nicht so mein Fisch.
Wie auch immer, gerade mal auf der Wiese probegeworfen, erstaunlich, wie die kleinen Wobbler fliegen. 
Freu mich auf das Ende der Schonzeit.
Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## fischermann97 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine UL Combo :
WFT Penzill 1,5 - 6,5
Spro Red Arc 
0,14 Trilene
Tiny Fry , Flat Fry , LC Snacky , LC Pointer 48 ...


----------



## Artist (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ruten:  St.Croix Avid 6.6ft, 4-8lb, 1/4oz fast

           St.Croix Avid 7.6ft, 4-10lb, 3/8oz ex.fast


Rollen:  Daiwa Certate 1500

           Shimano TP 2500

Mono:   Owner Broad 0.12-0.16 mm

            Stroft          0.12-0.16 mm

...und viele japanische kunstkoeder!!! 

:vik:


----------



## Biko (12. März 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moinsen,
hab etwas im treat gelesen und bin immernoch verwirrt. Daher eine Bitte um Empfehlung für folgenden Einsatzzweck: UL Spinne für Blinker 2-8g, Spinner Gr. 1-2 und Miniwobbler. Hausgewässer ist ein dichbewachsenes Flüsschen mit vielen überhängenden Bäumen (Elsenz). Es ist 4-8m breit, mit hauptsächlich Forellen bis max 3 Kg. Daher dache ich an eine recht kurze Rute (max. 1.80m) mit der man sehr präzise werfen kann. Mit meiner 1.98m DAM Calyber bin ich zu sperrig und zu schwer für die kleinen Köder. Zum Buget sag ich mal Mittelklasse, soll schon was sein, an dem man lange Freude hat.

Hab gerade das hier gefunden, was haltet ihr davon: http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3868_3874/p_name/Abu_Garcia_Vendetta_562_1_70m_2_10g_Spinnrute


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Biko schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Hab gerade das hier gefunden, was haltet ihr davon: http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3868_3874/p_name/Abu_Garcia_Vendetta_562_1_70m_2_10g_Spinnrute


 


Warum nicht ?
Ich fische diese selber zwar nicht, aber was man so hört...
und für den Preis...keine schlechte :q

Ansonsten brauchst Du ja nur nach den hier angegebenen
Ruten zu googeln um Dir das passende heraus suchem.

...wobei...UL ?...bei den Forellen |kopfkrat
...da würde ich eher auf L umsteigen


----------



## -GT- (12. März 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,

da würde ich auch eher auf die L-Variante umsteigen, wenn es die Vendetta sein soll, gerade wenn viel mit Blech gefischt wird, würde ich mich mit der 1,80er wohler fühlen. Habe sie auch selber. Reales Wurfgewicht liegt etwa bei 5-15g. Alles Andere fühlt sich zu schwer für die Rute an. Ansonsten aber für den Preis eine brauchbare Rute, Verarbeitung ist top. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Biko (13. März 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?
> Ich fische diese selber zwar nicht, aber was man so hört...
> und für den Preis...keine schlechte :q
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Googlen hab ich gemacht. Nur bringt das nicht viel mehr als technische Daten, die ich eh schon hab. Außerdem geht m. E. nichts über die begründete Empfehlung eines "Praktikers". Meinem Versicherungsfritzen vertraue ich ja auch nich blind. Also wieso sollte ich das bei nem TD tun?|kopfkrat

Und was die 3 kg BaFo's betrifft, klar kommen die bei uns vor und die Rute sollte sie aushalten, das Normale ist jedoch die 500g Klasse und die macht an ner UL doch mehr spaß, oder? Außerdem war mir aus beschrieben Gründen ein kurzer Stock wichtig mit dem ich sehr präzise werfen kann. 

Vielleicht fällt ja noch jemandem was ein. Ich bin inzwischen noch auf das hier gestoßen, was meint ihr dazu?

http://www.bac-shop.de/greys-g-lite-spin-2teilig.html


----------



## Micha El (10. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

habe mir heute bei Askari in Langenfeld eine Cormoran Carb-O-Star in 2,40 m mit einem WG von 5-20g.

Für knapp 40€ dachte ich kann man nichts falsch machen. Die Rute lag gut in der Hand, war leicht und aussreichend steif.

Fischt jemand von euch diese Rute und kann mir etwas darüber berichten?

MfG


----------



## Bobster (23. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Leute, gibt es neue Gerätschaften zum UL -so 1g-5/8g 
bei Euch zum Saisonstart ?
Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und die erste Brut
kommt hoch...abgelaicht haben bei uns
erwartungsgemäß schon die Räuber.

Eventuell jemand mit einem handaufgebauten UL-Stecken ?


----------



## bassproshops (23. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

HeyHo

Habe mir den Winter meine erste aufgebaut...zu sehen auch im Rutenbau Thread!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=114
Bei einem Wurfgewicht -17gr. ist Ul allerdings weit entfernt...

Meine nächste soll aber was sehr feines werden, wenn das Geld da ist möchte ich mir so ein 1,70-1,80 Stock mit 6gr. Wg aufbauen!
Zur Abwechslung nicht im modernen Duplon-Split-Grip Style, sondern ein bisschen Retro


----------



## KölnerAngler (27. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich  interessiere mich in diesem Jahr für das UL Spinnfischen und möchte mir dementsprechend und Köder zulegen.

Meine Preisvorstellungen für die Rute: bis 150€
Für die Rolle bis 150€

Welches Wurfgewicht hat eine UL am besten?

Die Rute sollte für mich zwischen 2,10,m und 2,80 m liegen.

Welche Rolle ist am besten geeignet( Marke und Größe)

Welche Schur? (Geflochtene oder Mono? Welcher Durchmesser? Marke?)

Welche Köder könnt Ihr empfehlen? (Wobbler, Spinner, Gufi?)

Gewässer:

Baggersee mit steil abfallenden Ufern( Am Rand ab 3m - 6 m tiefe)
ansonsten Hafen

Zielfische:

Barsch, Forelle,Döbel, 

  Zusatzinfo-Baggersee:

Im Gewässer sind Zander und Hechte vorhanden

  Zusatzinfo-Hafen:

Hauptsächlich Zander und Barsch.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Bobster (27. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo Kölner #h
Das UL fischen hat mir letztes Jahr am Rhein in den Brutfisch-Monaten 6/7/8 & 9 wahre Sternstunden beschert.
'kann ich nur jedem empfehlen :m

...aber erst muß ich Dir noch den einen oder anderen Zahn 
ziehen 

Mit Deiner Preisvorstellung von ca. 300 €uronen,
ohne Schnur  liegst Du auf jedenfall im oberen Segment
Für eine 1000er Stella oder Twinnbauer an einer handaufgebauten wirds nun nicht reichen..ist aber auch
keinenfalls nötig !

Anscheinend bist Du Dir nicht im klaren was UL an WG bedeutet, denn das hättest Du nachlesen können und zwar direkt auf der ersten Seite des Tröts.
Persönlich bedeutet UL für mich ein WG oder Ködergewicht bis höchsten5-6 Gramm !
Das ideale WG "meiner UL-Flitsche" liegt zwischen 1-6 Gramm.

Persönlich kenne ich keine UL-Ruten in diesem WG mit einer 
Länge von bis zu 2.80 Meter...da biste aber gehörig "falsch"gewickelt 
Ruten in diesem Bereich bringen es höchsten auf 2,10 Meter,
der weit aus größte Anteil der "Stangenruten hat eine Länge von ca. 1,98 Metern in diesem Bereich.

Rolle ?
1000er - höchstens ist aber Geschmackssache
eventuell auch ne 500er.

Schnur ?
Kommt drauf an. Auf der ersten Spule "Geflecht" auf die 2. Spule Mono - ist doch logisch.
Persönlich bilde ich mir immer ein, wenn 'se nicht beißen kann ich ja mal auf MONO wechseln..beißen tun 'se dann auch nicht besser :m
Als geflochtene verwende ich eine R04 Stroft GTP
und ne 0,18ner Stroft GTM
Köder ?
UL fischen ist fischen mit u.a. Illex Tiny Fry 38 & 50 

Ich denke ich habe mir die Mühe umsonst gemacht,
denn das willst Du alles nicht. Ich denke eher du möchtest in die L-Klasse wechseln...oder ?

Falls Du immer noch interessiert bis, selbstverständlich fischen "ULLER" als Vorfachmaterial an die Hauptschnur angeknotetes TITAN 

Ob das jetzt alles auch für GUFIS gilt, sei dahin gestellt....

Aber 'ne 2,80 UL--Rute mit einem WG von 1-6 Gramm 
möchte ich echt mal fischen..nur so zum Spaß


----------



## Sebastian.L (27. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also UL in XXL gibt es: "Fliegenruten". Hatte vor paar Jahren mal aus Spaß mit 00 Spinner an der Fliegenrute gefischt.Ist zwar bissel unhandlich und geht auf das Handgelenk aber es geht. 

Und hatte irgendwo mal gelessen das jmd Flugruten Blanks nimmt für seine UL Eigenbauten.


----------



## KölnerAngler (30. April 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hallo Kölner #h
> Das UL fischen hat mir letztes Jahr am Rhein in den Brutfisch-Monaten 6/7/8 & 9 wahre Sternstunden beschert.
> 'kann ich nur jedem empfehlen :m
> 
> ...



Hallo Bobster,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Welche Kukö  sind am besten geeignet für das UL fischen und wie weit komme ich mit einem, z.b. 3 gramm Wobbler oder Spinner raus? Schaffe ich so ca. 30 - 40 m. Ist das UL im Wurfgewicht von 1- 6 gr. überhaupt geeignet für ein tieferes Gewässer? Oder sollte ich da doch besser zu Light fischen über gehen?

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## DaTamer83 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hey Leute, ich brauch eine neue Rolle auf meiner Mitchell Elite Spin 1,98m 2-8 gr. WG Rute. Hatte letztes Jahr eine Cormoran, die mir innerhalb 10 mal kaputt gegangen ist.( Ist mir am Rollenbügel, die Kunststoff halterung gebrochen). Jetzt steh ich vor der Frage, was für eine? Hab ja eigentlich vor gehabt die Shimano Exage 1000 Fc zu holen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Evtl. ne Black Arc? Sie ist ja auch ein bisschen schwerer wie die Exage. Hmm könnt ihr mir vllt. weiterhelfen beide Rollen gibts im moment im Angebot.

MfG Tamer


----------



## Micha85 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bisher hatte ich nur eine grössere Black Arc in der Hand. Und das auch nur kurz im Laden. Machte einen etwas schlappen eindruck. 
Die 1000er Exage fische ich selbst. Klasse ding. Robust, macht ne Menge mit und arbeitet absolut Präzise. Konnte sie letztes Jahr auf Herz und Nieren Testen und einen 70er Hecht drillen.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich nur eine grössere Black Arc in der Hand. Und das auch nur kurz im Laden. Machte einen etwas schlappen eindruck.



Dann mein Lieber solltest du diesen Ersteindruck nicht für eine Wertung nutzen |rolleyes. Denn sie ist alles andere als schlapp. Einer Exage würde ich sie definitiv vorziehen, schon aus dem Aspekt des verarbeiteten Gehäusematerials.

Ich fische selber eine Grand Arc mit der ich überaus zufrieden bin.

Grüße


----------



## DaTamer83 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für die Antworten. Die Black Arc wiegt aber auch knapp 60 gramm mehr und daher das meine rute knapp unter 100 gramm wiegt würde ich mir lieber eine leichtere Rolle wünschen. für ne rarenium fehlt leider des geld, ich würds aber auch gar nicht ausgeben zum Barscheln. 
Kennt einer die Rolle von Doiyo Mikata? 

Mfg Tamer


----------



## jungangler 93 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

sag mal wo bekomm ich eig vernünftige miniköder her?


----------



## mika01 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze zum UL eine Balzer Alegra Mini 515 (175g) an einer Cormoran BlackBull-LRC 1-7g-180cm (105g)

Kann die Combo sehr empfehlen.

Die Rolle hat eine sehr saubere Verarbeitung,die Schnurverlegung ist ok,die Bremse ist gut.Habe noch keine kleinere Rolle in den Händen gehabt.

Nicht empfehlen kann ich das (billigere) Model 518 mit Heckbremse.Schlechte Verarbeitung und viel Plastik!

Die Rute ist Top für diesen Preis,Bleistiftdicker Blank,sehr sauber verarbeitet,handlich und leicht!Die Aktion würde ich als semiparabolisch>parabolisch einstufen.

Zusammen kostet die Combo keine 75 Euro,wiegt zusammen 280g!

Ich fische die Combo mit 0.10er Spiderwire red und 0.16er mono auf der Ersatzspule.
Selbst einen 85cm Hecht der den 00 Mepps an der 0.16er mono ohne Stahlvorfach nahm konnte ich dank der guten Bremse sauber drillen.

Sicherlich eine Ausnahme,eigendlich fische ich damit in Häfen zwischen den Booten auf Barsche oder auch auf Forellen und Döbel im Bach.

Gruss micha


----------



## Bobster (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> sag mal wo bekomm ich eig vernünftige miniköder her?


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92407&highlight=miniwobbler+fetisch


----------



## DaTamer83 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab mich für die exage entschieden, top Rolle wurde mit einer 10er spiderwire code red bespuhlt. Hatte ich noch zu Hause. Danke für die tips. 
Mfg Tamer


----------



## Okun (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Exage kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich fishe die 1000 seit 6 Jahren - Top Röllchen.

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich die kleine RedArc gekauft, diese hat wesentlich weicheren Lauf ist aber auch um einiges schwerer


----------



## paule79 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,
ich habe mir jetzt die Berkley Pulse 2-8 g gekauft.
Dazu fische ich eine Aernos 3000.

Ich finde diese Combo passt ganz gut zusammen,auch farblich. :l
Ci@o


----------



## Bobster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir jetzt die Berkley Pulse 2-8 g gekauft.
> Dazu fische ich eine Aernos 3000.
> 
> ...


 
Stell doch 'mal ein Foto ein,
dann kommt auch ein wenig leben hier in die Bude :q

Es ist schließlich "HighTime" des UL-angelns z.Zt.


----------



## paule79 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,
auf Wunsch....


> Stell doch 'mal ein Foto ein,
> dann kommt auch ein wenig leben hier in die Bude :q


----------



## Bobster (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



paule79 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Combo passt ganz gut zusammen,auch farblich. :l
> Ci@o


 
#6

Stimmt !...sagt Dir die "VollKork-Fraktion" :q


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Warum waren eigentlich letztes Jahr die guten UL Ruten so billig im Vergleich zu heute?
Früher hat die Mitchell 1-8g mal teilw. 35€ gekostet, die kleinen Penzills 60€.

Jetzt sind da überall 20€ draufgeschlagen worden.


----------



## FranzJosef (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Penzills fuer 80€? Wo?
Die kleinsten Penzills kosten im Netz 85€ PLUS Versand, meist noch plus Sperrgutzuschlag... Ruckzug> 1 Penzill = 100 €.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Warum waren eigentlich letztes Jahr die guten UL Ruten so billig im Vergleich zu heute?
> Früher hat die Mitchell 1-8g mal teilw. 35€ gekostet, die kleinen Penzills 60€.
> 
> Jetzt sind da überall 20€ draufgeschlagen worden.




Höchstwahrscheinlich, weil das UL Fischen sich immer mehr Beliebtheit erfreut. Und wie es dann mit allem ist, wird gleich versucht mächtig dran zu verdienen 

Ist doch mit allem so, wenns kaum einer macht, wirds einem vergleichsweise hinterher geworfen, kaum erlangt es mehr Bekanntheit und wird von der breiten Masse genutzt, wird was drauf geschlagen


----------



## ein Angler (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi
Moritz in Nauen, 79,95€. Selber vor kurzem dort gekauft.
Andreas


----------



## Bobster (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nun ja, 
UL war vor Jahren auch noch nicht so angesagt.
Mittlerweile hat sich daraus-gerade zur Sommerzeit-ein kleiner Boom entwickelt.

Angebot und Nachfrage regeln (meistens  ) den Markt
und das alles "teurer" wird ist keine neue Erfahrung.

UL bedeutet sicherlich nicht UL im Preis :q
..eher im Gegenteil


----------



## Aynim (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

also Anfang des Jahres hab ich die Elite 2-8 auch noch für ca. 35 € neu bei ebay ersteigert.

LG


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Penzills fuer 80€? Wo?
> Die kleinsten Penzills kosten im Netz 85€ PLUS Versand, meist noch plus Sperrgutzuschlag... Ruckzug> 1 Penzill = 100 €.



http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/911/WFT_Steckrute_Penzill_Laenge_1_80m_WG_1_5g/29965

Immerhin noch 75€





Aynim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Anfang des Jahres hab ich die Elite 2-8 auch noch für ca. 35 € neu bei ebay ersteigert.
> 
> LG



War das bei Ulli Dulli?

@ den Rest:

Da habt ihr wohl leider recht. Eigentlich sind 20€ ja nicht die Welt, aber bei nem Sprung von 35 auf 55 Euro ist es schon ärgerlich und man fühlt sich über den Tisch gezogen.
Die Einkaufspreise werden wohl kaum einfach mal um 100% erhöht...

Naja, UL Zeit ist ja eh fast vorbei. Gibts dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Bobster (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Naja, UL Zeit ist ja eh fast vorbei. Gibts dann nächstes Jahr.


 
Teilweise fische ich UL bis Ende September !

Um Weihnachten die "Auslaufmodelle" kaufen
oder halt direkt Anfang des Jahres ein schönes Equipment zusammen stellen.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Teilweise fische ich UL bis Ende September !
> 
> Um Weihnachten die "Auslaufmodelle" kaufen
> oder halt direkt Anfang des Jahres ein schönes Equipment zusammen stellen.



Jaja, reib es in die Wunde! |rolleyes

Mal gucken ob es um Weihnachten rum was schönes gibt...


----------



## Aynim (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

ja genau da habe ich die Rute ersteigert...

LG


----------



## Aynim (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

war aber auch im Winter, da ist die Nachfrage denke ich nciht so groß...


----------



## M4rius93 (1. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Von Ulli Dulli hab ich meine auch  Super


----------



## FranzJosef (2. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Suche fuer meine neue 0/7gr-Spinne eine 1000er Rolle:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3682201#post3682201


----------



## minibarsch (10. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Moin,

wollte euch mal meine Erfahrungen wiedergeben in Bezug auf UL Combos. Fische schon seit gut 5 Jahren mit allen erdenklichen Miniwobblern auf Barsch hier oben in Ostfriesland.
Angefangen habe ich mit einer Shimano 1-11gr und einer Shimano Super GT 1500. Zuerst dachte ich dass es nicht möglich sei an solch feinen Gerät einen Fisch zu fangen. Aber der erste Ausflug an einem der zahlreichen Gräben zeigte mir das die Ausrüstung doch wesentlich robuster war als ich es dachte, den am Ende des Tages waren 5 Barsche bis 30cm und zwei hechte von je 50cm erfolgreich gelandet  

Naja was soll ich sagen, seit diesem Tag bin ich süchtig nach UL. 
Dieses Jahr teste ich die DAM SHADOW 1,80m 1-5gr WG in Kombination mit einer Quantum Micro Spin und 0,14mm Schnur.
Dies ist eine günstige Combi. Rute für 27,99 Euro. Rolle beim Tackledealer des Vertrauens für 19,95 Euro im Sonderangebot. Aber ich teste halt gerne alles aus. Und was soll ich euch sagen. Diese Combo ist für mich der Hammer.
War gestern Abend noch in einem Sportboothafen unterwegs. Erst bissen 3 kleine Barsche ca 20cm auf den Monsterbarsch von Balzer, der Flachlaufende. 
Danach wechselte ich auf einen Rapala Floating 3cm und ein kleiner Hecht von 35cm schnappte zu. 
Das beste zum Schluss |supergri So gegen halb neun bekam ich einen wirklich harten Biss. Die Rolle sang ein herrliches Lied und mir wurde beim Anblick der zum Halbkreis ( bei dem Stöckchen aber auch nicht verwunderlich) gebogenen Rute Angst und Bange. Nach fünfminütigem MiniTAUZiehen  kam mein Gegner an die Oberfläche . Ein Rapfen, mein allererster. 55cm lang. Echt geil. Ein paar Fotos Später durfte der kleine wieder schwimmen und ich ging mit einem mega Grinsen nach Hause. 
Also Ihr seht die Mini in Combi mit der Passenden UL bringt Fisch und Spass.

LG der Minibarsch


----------



## Nolfravel (10. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schön geschrieben 

Fischt hier auch jemand UL mit der BC?


----------



## FranzJosef (10. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ MiniBarsch:
Ich wollte mir auch demnaechst die Quantum Micro holen...
Irgendwelche Einschraenkungen im Gebrauch bisher?


----------



## minibarsch (10. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@franzjosef: Also ich habe die Microspin seit April im Einsatz und fische hier eine 0,14mm Schnur. Fische mit Ihr Köder von 2,5cm bis 3cm und sie verrichtet einen wirklich guten Dienst für das Geld. Natürlich kann mann die Rolle nicht mit einer Aernos oder Super GT vergleichen. 
Aber diese Rolle ist auf jeden Fall Ihr Geld wert. Ich bin etwa alle zwei Tage spätestens am Wasser und fische nach Feierabend für etwa 2 Stunden, da kommen dann doch schon ein paar Würfe zusammen ;-) Habe auch die kleinste Quantum Genex getestet und diese ist wirklich nicht mit der Microspinn zu vergleichen. Ich kann sagen DAUMEN Hoch für die Micro ;-)


----------



## minibarsch (10. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was mich interessieren würde, wie befestigt Ihr eure Mini Köder, ich suche immer noch der ultimativen Lösung. Rapala Schlaufe ist ja nicht schlecht, aber immer neu knoten beim Köderwechsel ist auch nicht so pralle. Die Snaps aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich sind bei mir auch durchgefallen. Würde mich über Tips freuen.

So nun geht es aber für mich ab in den Harz an die Okertalsperre. Angelwochenende. Werde euch berichten ob sich ein paar Flossenträger für meine Sammlung an Miniwobblern erwärmen konnten #h

Bis Montag


----------



## Bobster (11. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben
> 
> Fischt hier auch jemand UL mit der BC?


 
' ich warte auf die Lottozahlen von heute :q


----------



## schorle (13. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Leute,
brauche hier auch mal nen Tipp von euch. Gesucht wird eine UL Spinne, gefischt werden ausschließlich kleine Cranks ( D-Chubby und DD-Chubby). Die Rute sollte etwas weicher ausfallen als die so oft genannten Penzills oder Pulse usw. Nun kommt der Haken an der Sache, das Stöckchen sollte sich im Preisrahmen um die 50 Euronen bewegen. Als Rolle kommt eine 1500er Shimano bespult mit 16er Stroft GTM und Titanspitze zum Einsatz.


----------



## FranzJosef (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hast Du Dich schon durch's Forellen-Spinnen-Sortiment geklickt?
Da gibt's mittlerweile einige, die in diesem Preisrahmen liegen.


----------



## Bobster (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



minibarsch schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, wie befestigt Ihr eure Mini Köder, ich suche immer noch der ultimativen Lösung. Rapala Schlaufe ist ja nicht schlecht, aber immer neu knoten beim Köderwechsel ist auch nicht so pralle. Die Snaps aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich sind bei mir auch durchgefallen. Würde mich über Tips freuen.
> 
> So nun geht es aber für mich ab in den Harz an die Okertalsperre. Angelwochenende. Werde euch berichten ob sich ein paar Flossenträger für meine Sammlung an Miniwobblern erwärmen konnten #h
> 
> Bis Montag


 
Snap
(Größe TrippleZero-also 000-4,5Kg)
Pitzelbauerring (3,0Kg)
Titan (BOA NoKnot - 3Kg)
direkt an die 
Stroft GTP (3Kg)
geknotet-danach an die Knoten etwas flüssiges Kautschuk


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



schorle schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> brauche hier auch mal nen Tipp von euch. Gesucht wird eine UL Spinne, gefischt werden ausschließlich kleine Cranks ( D-Chubby und DD-Chubby). Die Rute sollte etwas weicher ausfallen als die so oft genannten Penzills oder Pulse usw. Nun kommt der Haken an der Sache, das Stöckchen sollte sich im Preisrahmen um die 50 Euronen bewegen. Als Rolle kommt eine 1500er Shimano bespult mit 16er Stroft GTM und Titanspitze zum Einsatz.



Moin!

Ich denke, die Mitchell Elite Spin in 2-8g könnte da in Betracht kommen. In Foren liest man, dass sie etwas weicher als bspw. die Penzill ist. Da ich die Elite Spin fische kann ich aber sagen, dass das absolut im Rahmen ist und kein Wabbelstock ist, aber auch kein harter Stock. Habe halt nur leider keinen Vergleich zu den von dir genannten Ruten.
Habe den Stock jetzt ein knappes Jahr, und man merkt nicht, dass es eine Rute für unter 50€ ist. Ich glaube ich habe die bei Ulli-Dulli bei Ebay für 28€ oder so bekommen. 
Falls du noch fragen hast, immer her damit!


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich denke, die Mitchell Elite Spin in 2-8g könnte da in Betracht kommen. In Foren liest man, dass sie etwas weicher als bspw. die Penzill ist. Da ich die Elite Spin fische kann ich aber sagen, dass das absolut im Rahmen ist und kein Wabbelstock ist, aber auch kein harter Stock. Habe halt nur leider keinen Vergleich zu den von dir genannten Ruten.
> Habe den Stock jetzt ein knappes Jahr, und man merkt nicht, dass es eine Rute für unter 50€ ist. Ich glaube ich habe die bei Ulli-Dulli bei Ebay für 28€ oder so bekommen.
> Falls du noch fragen hast, immer her damit!



Die Elite Spin ist kein aktuelles Modell mehr und im Moment deutlich teurer als 28€, wenn man sie überhaupt noch bekommt. 
Ich fische eine größere Elite Spin (15-40g) und bin mit der sehr zufrieden. War günstig, ist dafür ein tolles Brett von einer Rute. Würde mir auch die kleine Elite Spin kaufen, wenn es die noch zu vernünftigen Preisen geben würde...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Die Elite Spin ist kein aktuelles Modell mehr und im Moment deutlich teurer als 28€, wenn man sie überhaupt noch bekommt.
> Ich fische eine größere Elite Spin (15-40g) und bin mit der sehr zufrieden. War günstig, ist dafür ein tolles Brett von einer Rute. Würde mir auch die kleine Elite Spin kaufen, wenn es die noch zu vernünftigen Preisen geben würde...



Naja, ob aktuelles Modell oder nicht ist mir egal, Hauptsache die Rute macht das was ich möchte  Wenn mir die entsprechende Rute zusagt würde ich auch mit was aus den '80er Jahren fischen  Oder wie meintest du das mit aktuelles Modell? 
Zum Preis: Das war damals ein Sonderangebot das 2 Tage oder so lief, sonst hätte die mehr gekostet, aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 50€. Habe auch noch keinen Shop gesehen in dem die Rute mehr als 50€ kostet.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische die Mitchell Spin light 2-8 Gramm, und bin sehrzufrieden. 30er Barsche fordern einen mit dieser Rute richtig.
Als Rolle habe ich die advanced blade alu.
Gruß


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@schorle: Cormoran hat doch einige UL- Ruten im Programm um die 30 €- 40 €, und die Daiwa Exceler Spinnruten gibt es auch in UL- Versionen, preisl. in etwa dasselbe. Schau dich doch mal dort um, wenn du noch unschlüssig sein solltest.


----------



## schorle (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @schorle: Cormoran hat doch einige UL- Ruten im Programm um die 30 €- 40 €, und die Daiwa Exceler Spinnruten gibt es auch in UL- Versionen, preisl. in etwa dasselbe. Schau dich doch mal dort um, wenn du noch unschlüssig sein solltest.




Stimmt, dort habe ich mich auch online schon umgesehen, da ich in der näheren Umgebung fast keine infragekommenden Ruten "probewedeln" kann. Leider steht bei den meisten Ruten "schnelle Aktion", "super schnelle Aktion" oder "schnelle Spitzenaktion" in der Beschreibung. Das ist aber nicht das was ich mir zum cranken wünsche, da mag ich eher Ruten die im ganzen etwas "langsamer" sind, als Beispiel sei mal die alte _Pezon_ & _Michel Redoutable Bass genannt._


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Naja, ob aktuelles Modell oder nicht ist mir egal, Hauptsache die Rute macht das was ich möchte  Wenn mir die entsprechende Rute zusagt würde ich auch mit was aus den '80er Jahren fischen  Oder wie meintest du das mit aktuelles Modell?
> Zum Preis: Das war damals ein Sonderangebot das 2 Tage oder so lief, sonst hätte die mehr gekostet, aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 50€. Habe auch noch keinen Shop gesehen in dem die Rute mehr als 50€ kostet.




Nein, du hast ja genau Recht. Aber weil die Serie ausgelaufen ist, gibt es das schöne Stück halt nicht mehr oft zu kaufen, und wenn dann deutlich teurer als früher. Ist wohl mehreren Leuten aufgefallen, dass die Elite Spins gute Ruten waren.
Wie schon geschrieben, fische ja selbst die Rute, nur in einem anderen WG.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Nein, du hast ja genau Recht. Aber weil die Serie ausgelaufen ist, gibt es das schöne Stück halt nicht mehr oft zu kaufen, und wenn dann deutlich teurer als früher. Ist wohl mehreren Leuten aufgefallen, dass die Elite Spins gute Ruten waren.
> Wie schon geschrieben, fische ja selbst die Rute, nur in einem anderen WG.



Oha, das wusste ich garnicht. Und da schließt sich bei mir ein Kreis: Alle Spinnruten die ich fische werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Fische nämlich noch 2 SSM Speedmaster-Ruten. Aber das ist n anderes Thema, sind nämlich MH und XH-Ruten |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Man könnte Dir weiterhelfen, allerdings ist Dein Budget der limitierende Faktor.
Persönlich würde ich mich Richtung USA aufmachen und mich im Bereich Crankbait Rods umsehen.

Wobei ich bezweifle, das es dann eine UL-Ausführung (siehe Anfangströt !) wird.

www.tacklewarehouse.com/guides/crankbaits.html


----------



## newcomer79 (15. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo da mich das Spinfischen mit kleinen Wobblern auf Barsch und Forelle interessiert bräuchte ich mal nen kleinen Tip.

Da ich erst mal testen will hab ich an eine von den beiden ruten gedacht:

Shimano Catana CX UL 2,10m 1-11g

Daiwa Sweepfire UL 2,10  2-7g

Sind diese Ruten geeignet für Barsch und Forelle an einem kleinen See oder bin ich damit auf dem Holzweg?

Würde mich über Tips sehr freuen

Gruß Marcus


----------



## FranzJosef (15. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vielleicht wurde ich ja einfach ueberlesen, deswegen nochmal:

Fast alle als "*Forellenruten*" bzw. "Trout-Rods" angebotenen Ruten *erfuellen* die *"Crankbait-Anforderungen"*. Und da gibt es eine Menge Ruten im Preissegment U60€.


----------



## minibarsch (29. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Moin, 

zu deiner engeren Wahl. Habe mir jetzt die Daiwa Sweepfire UL in 1,50m und 1-10gr Wg gekönnt. HAbe ich beim Tackledealer des Vertrauens für 24,90 Euro gekauft. Fische diese Rute jetzt seit einer Woche. Ich benutze zur Zeit die 5cm Rapala Floatings und die 6cm Rapala Husky Jerks. 

Bin Restlos begeistert. ;-) Wäre doch einen Versuch wert.

LG

der Minibarsch


----------



## Teddy.exe (29. August 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

meine UL-Combo ist folgende:Rute >  Berkley Pulse 1,83m & 2-8g
                                       Rolle  >  Shimano Aernos 1000FA 
                                   Schnurr  > Powerline 0,07mm


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (3. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



minibarsch schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> zu deiner engeren Wahl. Habe mir jetzt die Daiwa Sweepfire UL in 1,50m und 1-10gr Wg gekönnt. HAbe ich beim Tackledealer des Vertrauens für 24,90 Euro gekauft. Fische diese Rute jetzt seit einer Woche. Ich benutze zur Zeit die 5cm Rapala Floatings und die 6cm Rapala Husky Jerks.
> 
> ...



Die Sweepfire gibt es ja gerade zu verdammt günstigen Preisen. Kannst du noch ein wenig dazu schreiben? Aktion, Straffheit, gerne auch Erfahrungen mit kleinsten Gummifischen (3,5-5cm), Wurfweiten, etc?
Natürlich auch gerne andere Besitzer der Rute.

Danke dir!

Edit: Hat schon jemand die Vendetta in 2-10g gefischt? Soll ja angeblich ein wabbeliger Stecken sein, die nächstgrößere Rute soll dann wiederum ein schön straffes Ding sein.


----------



## Säp (4. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin, bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Rute für 3" Flash J mit bis zu 3g Jigs, alles was ich besitze funktioniert nicht, habe jetzt die Daiwa Small Plugger entdeckt, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rute? Bin in dem Bereich völlig neu, passt die vom WG und Aktion? Besten Dank für Tips...


----------



## FranzJosef (4. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Name:* SavageGear Troutizimo
*Länge:* 7'1" (215 cm)
*WG:* 0-7g

*WG-Korrektheit:* haut hin, sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten
*Länge Rollensteg/Rutenfuß:* 26,5 cm
*Aktion bei der Köderführung:* Spitzenaktion
*Aktion unter Belastung/Drill:* parabolisch
*Kraftreserven Köderführung:* Spinner U5gr mit grossen Blatt biegen die Rute schon ziemlich
*Kraftreserven Belastung/Drill:* kein "nennenswertes" Rueckgrat, parabolische Aktion geht im Griff los, hält auch höhere Belastung gut aus, macht einem aber definitiv mehr Angst, als wenn man eine Semiparabolik in der Hand hat

*Steifigkeit (0-wenig/10-Knüppel):* 4, Grenze zur Schwabbeligkeit

*Kommentar:*
Die Staerken der SavageGear Troutizimo (sowohl in 7gr als auch 5gr) liegen eindeutig in der Beschleunigung kleinster Koeder im Bereich von 3 gr bis 1 gr. Bsp.sweise sind meine kleinsten GuFi's 3,5cm-Kopytos an 'nem 1gr-Jig = 1,8gr Gesamtgewicht; bei der Mitchell MagPro ist das die unterste Gewichtgrenze, die Troutizimo fuehlt sich bei diesem Gewicht pudelwohl & beschleunigt solch leichte Koeder auf unglaubliche Weiten. Sicherlich lassen sich mit der Troutizimo auch Koeder bis 7gr werfen & fuehren, allerdings hat man immer das Gefuehl, der Rute zuviel zuzumuten.
Eine weitere große Staerke (& gleichzeitig die groesste Schwaeche) der Troutizimo ist die Ausschlitzsicherheit; saemtliche Kopfschlaege werden dermassen optimal abgefedert, dass man bedenkenlos multifile Schnuere benutzen kann! Das wiederum bedeutet allerdings auch, dass die Durchdringlichkeit des Anhiebes sehr schwach ausfaellt, nur gefuehlte 30% der Kraft werden auf den Haken uebertragen. Hat man sich aber ersteinmal daran gewoehnt, dass man bei dieser Rute (trotz UL-Bereich) den Anhieb "voll durchziehen" muss, werden saemtliche Raeuber sicher gehakt; ebenso ist die parabolische Belastungskurve der Troutizimo gewoehnungsbeduerftig.
"Besonderes" Feature dieser Rute (fuer mich): Der hochwertige Korkgriff; dieser ist dermassen hart, dass es fuer die Barsch-/Zanderangelei unnoetig ist, die ganze Zeit den Finger auf dem Blank liegen zu haben; der Korkgriff uebertraegt selbst kleinste Pflanzenkontakte ohne Verluste, trotzdem warm & anschmiegsam. Ich bin gespannt, wie sehr sich dieser Vollkork-Griff im Winter bewaehrt.
Preislich ist die Troutizimo kein Einsteigermodell, die hohe Ausstattung & tadellose Verarbeitung rechtfertigt diesen Preis jedoch. Die Troutizimo ist definitiv eine Spezialrute, die einen sehr begrenzten Bereich der Spinnangelei abdeckt; in diesem arbeitet sie zweifelsfrei tadellos.
Hat der Fisch genug Raum sich auszutoben, hat er gegen die Troutizimo keine Chance. Man sollte sich allerdings darueber im Klaren sein, dass eine 0/7-Forellenrute nicht dazu geeignet ist, starke Raeuber an laengeren Fluchten zu hindern!

PS: GuFieren ist mit dieser Rute moeglich. Allerdings sollten die Koeder nicht zu schwer werden (U5gr) und der Boden sollte recht hindernisfrei sein; viele Pflanzen setzen die Rute zu sehr unter Spannung, man kann den Jig schwer hindurch manoevrieren, das fetzt einfach nicht.


----------



## FranzJosef (4. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Säp schrieb:


> [...] Rute für 3" Flash J mit bis zu 3g Jigs, [...] habe jetzt die Daiwa Small Plugger entdeckt, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rute?[...]


Bevor Du Dich wunderst, warum Du keine Antwort erhaelst: Ich hab' noch nicht mitbekommen, dass hier jemand diese Rute fischt, dementsprechend wird keiner was antworten. :g
Die Daten hoeren sich passend an, aber ohne sie in der Hand gehabt zu haben, wuerde ich die Kohle dafuer nicht ausgeben. 

_"Sehr sensible und feinfühlige Rute für die Ultra-Light Angelei. Kleinste Wobbler und Jigs können mit dieser Rute auf beachtliche Wurfweiten gebracht werden__" --> _Hoert sich fuer mich nach 'ner parabolischen Rute an, da Spitzenaktion weniger auflaedt & weniger Wurfweite ermoeglicht.

ICH (m.M.!) wuerde fuer das Geld (~ 100€) auf altbewaehrtes setzen & gluecklich sein. |supergri


----------



## Säp (4. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was wäre das altbewährte?


----------



## FranzJosef (4. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

P&M Redoubtable Bass
P&M Specialist Trout
Berkley Skeletor
Shimano Beastmaster
WFT Penzill's
Berkley Cherrywood
Mitchell Avocet
Mitchell Elite Spin
Mitchell MagPro
Etc et etc...

Einfach mal diesen Thread ueberfliegen, es werden immer wieder die gleich Ruten genannt, mit denen die User zufrieden sind. 

PS:
Das "Problem" mit so 'ner Daiwa ist halt, dass sie keiner kennt.
Also wuerdest Du sie bestellen, merken, dass es nicht passt & im Flohmarkt reinstellen. Da musste dann aber fuer die neue Rute weit im Preis runtergehen... ICK wuerde sie Dir nicht fuer 80€ abnehmen, auch wenn sie neu ist. 
Wogegen Du bsp.sweise 'ne Skeletor oder 'ne MagPro immer gut los wirst. 

PS:
Wobei ich schon am Ueberlegen bin, ob Du nicht mit 'ner L-Rute besser aufgehoben bist, denn mit 'ner UL... 3"-Koeder wiegt 3,5 bis 4gr + 3gr Jig = ~ 7gr-Koeder... Da duerfte 'ne L-Rute mit 'nem 5/15-Wg wahrscheinlich schon besser passen... IDEALES Gewicht des Koeders = Mitte des angegebenen WG's der Rute (wenn realistisch angegeben!); heisst WG 5-15 = ideales Koedergewicht 7 oder 8 gr. WG 0-7 = ideales Koedergewicht 3 bis 4 gr.


----------



## heeey fuffziich (20. September 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rute: Abu Devil Spin UL 2-10g + Rolle: Abu ex pro 1000FD + 0,16er mono = Suchtpotenzial


----------



## quallunaq (15. November 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Säp schrieb:


> Moin, bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Rute für 3" Flash J mit bis zu 3g Jigs, alles was ich besitze funktioniert nicht, habe jetzt die Daiwa Small Plugger entdeckt, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rute? Bin in dem Bereich völlig neu, passt die vom WG und Aktion? Besten Dank für Tips...



Moin Säp,

Ich fische seit kurzem eine small plugger mit ner 1003 Daiwa Rolle. In der Kombi mit 0.10 geflochtenen und Ködern zwischen 6 und 8 Gramm ist der suchtfaktor extrem hoch!

Ich bin begeistert. Viele würden das Gaze vielleicht für schwabbelig halten aber zum einen bekommt man beachtliche würfelten mit den kleinen wobblern oder GuFis hin und zum anderen kriegst du genau mit was unter Wasser abgeht. 
Den Anhieb setzte ich mit einer etwas größeren und weicheren Bewegung im Vergleich zum kurzen knackigen schnalz mit den brettharten Gerten.

Man muss es mögen aber Achtung: Wenn man es mag ist der suchtfaktor extrem hoch und unerbittlich 

Tight ultralight Lines quallunaq


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab für ganz kleine Köder ne Diaflash UL S mit 0,6 - 4gr. WG.
Geiles Teil mit sehr feiner Spitze und trotzdem viel Rückgrat.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Fischt jemand die Illex Ashura Delivrance s 183 light rig versatile und/oder die Illex ashura pepper s 210 ul?
Wie sind die Drilleigenschaften, schreibt mal was#h
Gruß


----------



## DeHeld (29. November 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab ne Ashura Delivrance Special Minnow 198 0.9 - 5 Gr.

Diese Rute kann ich nur empfehlen!.

Drilleigenschaften: Eine 800 Gramm Forelle geht ab ohne Ende und biegt die Rute richtig gut durch!
Reicht das?


----------



## drehteufel (30. November 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> IDEALES Gewicht des Koeders = Mitte des angegebenen WG's der Rute (wenn realistisch angegeben!); heisst WG 5-15 = ideales Koedergewicht 7 oder 8 gr. WG 0-7 = ideales Koedergewicht 3 bis 4 gr.


 
Die Mitte von 5-15 ist aber immer noch 10. #h


----------



## Bobster (30. November 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Mitte von 5-15 ist aber immer noch 10. #h


 
Er weiß es aber bestimmt besser....


----------



## ede123 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo freunde des leichten geräts #h

ich habe mir kürzlich eine neue ul kombo für kommende saison zugelegt und habe ein problem festgestellt !

es handelt sich um eine rarenium 1000er größe 
kombiniert mit einer mitchell mag pro lite evo !

ich hatte zuerst die kürzere rute in der hand und habe sie genau begutachtet an der kasse sagte er mir er hat auch die längere in 1,98 m da hab ich die dann genommen und nicht mehr kontrolliert ! nun  stellte ich zu hause fest , dass der erste leitring nicht genau mittig liegt aber seht selbst !

haltet ihr die abweichungen für problematisch bezüglich  der wurfweite oder gibts andere probleme ?
der angelladen liegt ca 1,5 h autofahrt entfernt  und da wollt ich mal eure meinung hören  
was würdet ihr tun?#c


----------



## Bobster (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Optische Täuschung :q

Der Rollenhalter ist nicht "mittig" .


'hab ich auch bei einer Sportex Kev Spin in der L-Version.

Warum ich das nie reklamiert habe #c
Ist mir unglaublicherweise erst sehr spät aufgefallen 
...und in keinster weise seit Jahren eine Beeinträchtigung.
Fische "Sie" einfach ganz normal...man hält die Rute eh ein wenig schief, so dass sich das im Endeffekt ausgleicht 

Mir ist diese kleine "Behinderung" richtig ans Herz gewachsen 
und ich habe eine besonders "innige" Beziehung in all den Jahren zu Ihr aufgebaut. :l

Sie ist halt etwas ganz besonderes....:k


----------



## ede123 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für deine antwort !
das hast du aber schön geschrieben !:k
ich denke auch , dass ich über dieses kleine manko hinweg sehen kann, optisch störts mich ja nicht, dachte nur die wurfweite leidet eventuell drunter !

auf jeden fall bin ich von der kombo sehr begeistert und umso stolzer, dass es ein echtes unikat ist :l


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi zusammen!


Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer neuen leichten Spinnrute. Gewässer sind große Seen und kleine Bäche/Flüsse mit viel Kraut im Uferbereich. Ich denke vor allem wegen dem Kraut sollte die Rute nicht zu kurz sein. So 2.10m aufwärts. Gefischt werden sollen heuptsächlich Spinner Größe 2, Wobbler 5-7 cm und Blinker 6-10g. Die Rute sollte nicht ganz straff sein, aber trotzdem ein gutes Rückstellvermögen haben.

Ich hab heute etliche Ruten begrabbelt und am ehesten haben mich die Sportex Carboflex und Daiwa Exceler angesprochen. Leider waren die jeweils nur eine Nummer schwerer (10-30g Carboflex bzw 10-20g Exceler) im Laden und mich würd mal interessieren, ob die leichteren Versionen ähnlich sind und ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat.
Die in Frage kommenden Ruten wären: Daiwa Exceler 2-10g (2.10m/2.40m) oder Sportex 5-15g (2.10m)... Vor allem aber die 2.40 Variante der Exceler...

Oder sollte es mit der Köderauswahl doch eine etwas stärkere Rute sein im Bereich -20g?

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## Bobster (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer neuen leichten Spinnrute.
> Besten Dank schonmal!


 
...dann bist Du hier schon mal im falschen Tröt #h

Hier geht es um UL (Ultra Light)
was Du suchst ist eine L-Flitsche (Light)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

2-10 und 5-15 passt hier noch ganz gut rein find ich ;-)
Denkt euch halt nen "ultra"light davor....


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Optische Täuschung :q
> 
> Der Rollenhalter ist nicht "mittig" .
> 
> ...


 


Ist bei meiner TiBoron auch so. Die sind halt zu blöde vernünftig zu bauen.
Aber trotzdem behalte ich den Stock.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner TiBoron auch so. Die sind halt zu blöde vernünftig zu bauen.
> Aber trotzdem behalte ich den Stock.


 

Bis zur Mittelklasse ist mir sowas wie die Ringflucht (in Grenzen) nicht so wichtig, aber bei einer Rute, die den gefühlten Preis eines Mercedes hat, würde ich so etwas nicht tolerieren. Da muss dann alles passen, schief gewickelte Ringe, unsaubere Lackierungen usw. sind dann ein no go. Sonst kann man es ja gleich selbst machen...


----------



## quallunaq (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin zusammen,

ich fische mit Begeisterung eine Daiwa Black Small Plugger 5-12
um die sieben gramm ist sie am feinsten - was für rmanche wabbelig sein könnte, mit 5 gramm zip baits ist es der Hammer. Sogar ganz respektable weiten kommen noch raus.

grüße aus hamburg, boris


----------



## glavoc (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ahoi Boardies,

besitze seit kurzem eine recht günstige UL-Combo:

Rute: *Mitchell Privilege Pro* 2,1m, 2-6 gr, 104 gr. Rutengewicht - ca.40€
Rolle: *Ryobi Applause 1000* 130m/0,2, 5,1/65cm Einzug, 280 gr. - ca. 50€

bis jetzt, bin ich vom Preis/Leistung begeistert...Twister am Minijig funzt sehr gut..auch Minispinner mit Einzelhaken (Balzer Größe 1=3gr.) sowie Wobbler (UglyDuckling etc.).
Meine Combo hat also mit Schnur und KuKö unter 100€ gekostet:vik:
und fängt und fängt...#6
Zugegeben - Rute&Rolle, beide aus`m Abverkauf...Aber: Die Rolle ist Salzwassertauglich (was für mich SEHR wichtig ist) und für den "Dschungel", durch den ich mich bei der Pirsch auf BaFo`s hier bei uns, durchkämpfen muss wäre mir auch schon eine 80€ Rute zu schade....
LG |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...hört sich doch gut an.

...und die Zeit des UL-angeln und fangen kommt ja eigentlich erst noch


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ Bobster - ahoi
ja, fühlt sich auch gut an... aber ich nutze die Combo jetzt schon zur Pirsch auf  Bachforellen 
Welche Zeit meinst du? ...auf Barsch oder Döbel? oder ...
lg


----------



## Bobster (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ Bobster - ahoi
> ja, fühlt sich auch gut an... aber ich nutze die Combo jetzt schon zur Pirsch auf Bachforellen
> Welche Zeit meinst du? ...auf Barsch oder Döbel? oder ...
> lg


 
Wenn die Brut dann auch die Größe/Länge (1cm-2cm)
der Miniwobbler erreicht hat.

Also in Kürze


----------



## glavoc (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

#6 alles klar !!! Vergestanden^^...


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*







die post ist da  wft penzill 185cm 1,5-6,5wg stradic ci4 1000F       

ich bin dann mal am wasser


----------



## ede123 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

sehr schöne Kombo , viel Spaß damit !
gestern abend konnte ich an der ul kombo die ersten schönen barsche  der saison mit 30 und 31 cm ergattern!
zum schluss knallte noch nen 54er hecht auf den kleinen chubby , das hat richtig laune gemacht !


----------



## Teichbubi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schöne Kombinationen! Wie weit werft ihr denn damit kleine Spinner oder Blinker? (bis 10gr)
Gruß René


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

die rute hat auch 2 barsche gefangen 18cm   und 45er hecht   also ich hab damit gerade 8g jig am 8cm gummi gefischt 10g für die rute naja weis nicht.   ehm wurfweite  mit 0,10mm powerpro  beim 8g jig  ca. 30m          spinner 1maps 15m  2er  20m  3ermaps   ehm 25 sowas je nach wind  .    hab da nicht so genau drauf geachtet


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nette Kombo #6

...jetzt nur noch 1 kaltes WE :g

Die erste Brut ist schon von mir gesichtet worden
und die Barsche "nippeln" auch schon ganz zaghaft am
UL-Geschirr 

Tiny Fry...Tiny Fry..1-2-3 :q


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Schöne Kombinationen! Wie weit werft ihr denn damit kleine Spinner oder Blinker? (bis 10gr)
> Gruß René


 
Falscher Tröt :q

..hier biste richtig: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186


----------



## Besorger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

heute einen 38er moppelbarsch aus dem rhein gekitzelt   die rute is der BÖÖRRNER  würde carmen sagen     ne echt super teil super köder kontrolle 8g jig  8cm gummi lowaction


----------



## Scaara (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Gibt es UL-Ruten die als Reiseruten taugen? Am besten 180cm und 3-Teilig oder 210cm und 4-Teilig.

Ich hatte letztens eine Rute in der Hand mit einem wg bis 12g und 180cm. Die war 3-Teilig und ich glaube von Pezon & Michel. Ich kann sie aber online nicht finden. Hat im Laden 39.90€ gekostet.

Vielleicht kann da jemand helfen...

Da ich sowohl auf der suche nach einer UL-Spinne als auch auf der suche nach einer Reiserute bin dachte ich, dass könnte man ja verbinden.

Ziel in der Heimat sind kleine Spinner (gr.0-2) und Miniwobbler auf Barsche. Im Urlaub dachte ich an Brassenartige auf Pose im Mittelnmeeer mit Brot als Köder oder auch kleine spinnköder.


----------



## Bobster (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...ist nun wirklich nicht UL |uhoh:

aber eventuell für Dich 'ne Überlegung wert.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SHIMANOEXAGEBXSTCMINITELESPINNING


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://www.germantackle.de/WFT-Penzill-Titan-Spinnrute-185-cm-15-65-gr-4tlg-Reiserute

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-BEASTMASTER-CX-STC-180210-L_c90-123-184_p22049_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...213cm-3-16g--4sec-Reiserute-STC_p15811_x2.htm

Wobei du dich da eher im L Bereich bewegst....die 6,5 g Penzill ist strenggenommen auch keine echte UL da "underrated".

Echte UL als Reiseruten dürfte schwierig werden...ich kenne zumindest keine.Die 100%tigen Vorteile einer UL dürfte ohnehin nur als 1 teilige Version zum tragen kommen,bei Kompromissbereitschaft zu Ungunsten der Aktion auch 2.

Und eine 2 teilige mit 80er oder 90er Teilung passt eigentlich auch noch in fast jeden Koffer...zur Not in ein anderes passendes Transportbehältnis.
Immer noch besser als mit Behelfsrütchen zu fischen.


----------



## Spider-Team (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier mal die Combo, die ich heute entschneidert habe :m


----------



## Scaara (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> http://www.germantackle.de/WFT-Penzill-Titan-Spinnrute-185-cm-15-65-gr-4tlg-Reiserute
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-BEASTMASTER-CX-STC-180210-L_c90-123-184_p22049_x2.htm
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...213cm-3-16g--4sec-Reiserute-STC_p15811_x2.htm



Danke für die Tipps. Sind mir allerdings zu kräftig oder zu teuer.
Da muss ich wohl noch weitersuchen.


----------



## habbakuk (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wollte mir nun auch mal eine UL Combo zum Forellenfischen zulegen. Schwanke aber noch bei der Länge der Rute. Entweder die Cormoran Black Bull UL in 1,80 oder die Diabolo Senso Spin in 1,50. Als Rolle würde ich die Balzer Alegra Mini 515 nehmen.

Das Zielgewässer wäre ein Bach mit ca. 3 - 4 Meter Breite. 

Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## ulfisch (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Scaara schrieb:


> Gibt es UL-Ruten die als Reiseruten taugen? Am besten 180cm und 3-Teilig oder 210cm und 4-Teilig.
> 
> Ich hatte letztens eine Rute in der Hand mit einem wg bis 12g und 180cm. Die war 3-Teilig und ich glaube von Pezon & Michel. Ich kann sie aber online nicht finden. Hat im Laden 39.90€ gekostet.
> 
> ...



Berkley muscle flex: 180 bei 0-10 Gr. WG
4-Teilig


----------



## paule79 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi,
@ Habbakuk


> Das Zielgewässer wäre ein Bach mit ca. 3 - 4 Meter Breite.



Ich habe an so einem Flüsschen letztens mal mit meiner Berkley Pulse 2-8g probe gefischt hat schon Spaß gemacht.
Für kleine Köder von Salmo Hornet ,kleine Spinner über kleine Jigs bis Chubby gings ganz gut.

Später habe ich allerdings mit meiner Pulse 7-30g Weiter gefischt,da viele Hechte zu sehen waren und da wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Als Rolle habe ich ne Aernos 2500 dran.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ habbakuk
die Rutenlänge würd ich von der Ufersituation/Bewuchs/Zugang/Hindernissen abhängig machen...meine ist zBsp. eine Einhändige 2,10 m lange Rute, für mich in meiner Situation/Strecke an der ich sie einsetze, sehr gut... 
1,5 m ist *mir* dabei definitiv zu kurz - *woanders mag das aber genau passen*... am besten *ausprobieren*....hab mir von einem Kumpel auch eine 2,1 m lange ausgeliehen und diese 1,2,3 wochenlang an der Strecke befischt & für gut in dieser Länge befunden....
LG


----------



## Hotel Romeo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Scaara schrieb:


> Gibt es UL-Ruten die als Reiseruten taugen? Am besten 180cm und 3-Teilig oder 210cm und 4-Teilig.
> 
> Ich hatte letztens eine Rute in der Hand mit einem wg bis 12g und 180cm. Die war 3-Teilig und ich glaube von Pezon & Michel. Ich kann sie aber online nicht finden. Hat im Laden 39.90€ gekostet.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

habe eine ähnliche Idee gehabt und nichts passendes gefunden. Fall Du selber baust:
Bin letzte Woche zufällig bei CMW (Weckesser) vorbeigekommen, der hatte einen viergeteilten UL Blank etwa 6 Fuß WG etwa 2-6 g. Kostete aber 75 Euro. Habe ich noch nicht fertiggebaut, aber Blankaktion ist top.
Ist aber besser wenn man bei CMW vorher anruft, nicht unangemedet hinfahren,
Man kann sich die Ruten auch von CMW bauen lassen aber das ist glaube ich ganz schön teuer.
Will ich zum UL Dropshotten mit Naturköder nehmen (und zwar im Mittelmeer), mit Kunstköder läuft dort nichts.

Gruß

Hotel Romeo


----------



## panhans (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier mal meine Combo:

Rute: Mitchell Mag-Pro Lite Evo 2-8g
Rolle: Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Lite 500
Schnur: Berkley FireLine Tournament Exceed 0.10mm

Hab letztens die erste Barschparty dieses Jahres gefunden. Waren zwar viele kleine, aber hat unheimlich Spaß gemacht!

Gruß!


----------



## Nicoperchhunter (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Combos 
DAM Neo finesse mit 2-10 gramm 
Shimano exage 1000
als schnur die power pro in 0.10

und  
Balzer Outlaw Kawa mit 7-22gramm
Spro goldarc 1010
und auch wieder die power pro in 0.10 

mit beiden ruten komme ich super auf Barsch und Forelle zurecht auch Hechte bereiten den beiden combos wenig probleme (


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nochmal Berkley Muscleflex spin 0-10 Gr.
4-teilig 1,78m
#6
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/berkley-muscle-flex-spin/detail.jsf
Kleinkram lässt sich super werfen und ich möchte diese Rute nicht mehr missen.
Hier habe ich Barsche und Forellen mir ihr gefangen, am Meer Hornhechte....macht super Spass.
Ist mit einer 170 Gr. Rolle  in der Balance(rarenium ect.).

Ist meine No1 Reiserute.


----------



## ajaekel (1. August 2013)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Jahren gab es von Shimano noch die Lesath in 2,70 m und WG 3-12.

Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares?

Mir sind 2,10m eigentlich zu kurz um sehr kleine Köder richtig weit werfen  zu können. Die großen sind immer so scheu 

Für so eine Rute wäre ich bereit sehr viel Geld auszugeben...

Gruss,
Achim


----------



## Bobster (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor ein paar Jahren gab es von Shimano noch die Lesath in 2,70 m und WG 3-12.
> 
> ...


 
Weit werfen in dieser Gewichtsklasse hat eher mit der richtigen und harmonischen Zusammenstellung des Gerätes,
also Rolle+Schnur+Rute zu tun als mit der "Länge" !

Sicher kommt es auch immer auf die Länge an 
aber in dem Bereich gilt eher-je länger-je schwabbeliger 

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren eine UL-Rute aufbauen lassen und bin auch diesen Sommer wieder komplett hin-und weg von dem Teil.
Eventuell kommt es ja preislich für Dich auch in Frage,
ich denke eine besseres Produkt als eine handaufgebaute UL-Flitsche nach Deinen Vorstellungen wirst Du wohl nicht finden.

Aber bedenke !

12g WG ist nicht unbedingt UL !

UL sollte sich im Bereich von 1-5g WG bewegen.


----------



## ulfisch (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Probiere es doch mal mit Forellenruten die sind oft lang, haben ein geringes WG und eine Spitzen Aktion bzw semi oder Tremarellaruten.
Die Daiwa morethan Ruten(vielleicht noch bei A&M) könnten ein Modell für dich dabei haben ist aber immer noch schweine teuer.
Für das Geld kannst du Dir eine aufbauen lassen. mit allem was Du möchtest, dauert aber.

Ich bin neulich über UL-L Reiseruten gestolpert von einem Englischen Hersteller der hauptsächlich Fliegenruten baut.
Diese waren lang + ein geringes WG.
Mir fällt bloß der Name nicht mehr ein#q
Irgendwer?
-aus England
-für Fliegenruten bekannt
-gute Reisespinnruten?


----------



## ajaekel (1. August 2013)

Hi,
stimmt - normalerweise gilt hier in der Tat je länger, je schwabbeliger - aber eben genau das war bei der Lesath nicht der Fall. Die war einfach genau richtig und mit ner Shimano Aspire einfach ne Traumkombi.

Die Daiwa Morethan hat mir im oberen Bereich zu viel WG. Ähnelt da zu sehr meiner Sportex TiBoron.

Son WG 3-12 mit Rückgrat und schneller Spitzenaktion in 2,70m wäre toll.

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum Shimano diese Rute aus dem Programm genommen hat.

Wenn es sowas nicht gibt - wo kann man sich denn sowas aufbauen lassen?

Gruss,
Achim


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Mir fällt bloß der Name nicht mehr ein#q
> Irgendwer?
> 
> -für Fliegenruten bekannt



Fenwick?
Die haben/hatten lange leichte Spinnruten.....
http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...in+ihs106ul_3_20m+_+2_12gr_+_1110_281_/37203/


----------



## ajaekel (1. August 2013)

Ja, stimmt. Fenwick habe ich - Allerdings sind die schwabbelig 

Gruss,
Achim


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Die Balzer DiaboloVI hat auch den IM7-Blank. 240cm Laenge in 5/25gr sind die Grenze zum schwabbelig sein.




Dazu muss man sagen, dass die IM Angaben nicht genormt sind und ein Balzer IM7 völlig anders sein kann als ein Berkkley oder Fenwick IM7 Blank.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Echt jetzt??? ;+
> Was'n das fuer'n Scheixx??? #c #q #c




Wat glaubst du warum Balzer schon bei IM12 angekommen ist, während z.B. Berkley die hochmodulierten Ripples nur mit IM8 betitelt, obwohl die klar schneller sind.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> JA! Genau DAS wunderte mich ja!!! Aber ich dachte, ICH waere bloed...




Neinein.
Da kann ich dich beruhigen.|supergri


Dazu kommt  - unabhängig vom Material -noch die Art des Blankaufbau(z.B. Dualhelix, Howald Prozess usw.), sowie der Konus des Blanks.
Allein damit kann man aus identischem Material zwei gleich schwere und gleich lange aber völlig unterschiedliche Blanks konstruieren.|supergri


----------



## Allesfänger (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jetzt haut aber einer hier den Professor im Rutenbau raus :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Jetzt haut aber einer hier den Professor im Rutenbau raus :q




Hab schon länger nix mehr genaut aber blätter ruhig mal den Rutenbautrööt zurück!#6|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> ICH dachte: "Na, jetzt weisst'e wenigstens, das-Eine-ist-so, das-Andere-ist-so..." Pustekuchen... #w



Japp.


Auch wird immer gern mit der Schnelligkeit von Ruten geworben, ohne die Angabe "schnell" im Vergleich zu was(?) anzugeben!

Je höher moduliert Carbonfasern sind, umso stärker ist ihr Bestreben  sich schnellstmöglich nach Belastung/Biegung wieder auszurichten, ohne  viele Schwingungen zu erzeugen.

Glasfaser in Reinform kann das nicht. Eigengewicht und wenig Spannkraft  arbeiten dagegen. Die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit/Schnelligkeit eines  Blanks wird also von den verbauten Fasern (und ihrer Anordnung) bestimmt  und ist unabhängig von der Aktion und unabhängig vom Taper, auch wenn  eine Rute mit wirklicher Spitzenaktion schneller wieder gerade ist, als  eine Parabole (durchgehende Aktion)!

Nehmen wir an, zwei gleich lange Ruten aus identischem Material sind  durch verschiedene Anordnung der Carbonmatten nur hinsichtlich der  Aktion (Biegekurve) verschieden. Rute A hat Spitzenaktion und Rute B hat  Parabolaktion.

Nehmen wir weiter an, beide werden mit dem selben Gewicht belastet.
Dann wird bei Rute B wegen der Parabolaktion mehr von der Rute aus der  ursprünglichen Ideallinie abgelenkt als bei Rute A mit Spitzenaktion, wo  sich nur ein kurzes Spitzestück neben der Ideallinie befindet.
Läßt man nun beide zurückschnellen, wird man sehen dass Rute A eher  wieder in der Ausgangsposition ist, als Rute B. Das liegt daran, dass  einfach weniger Masse über eine kürzere Strecke bewegt werden muss.

Trotzdem ist die parabole (gleiches Material) genauso schnell. Das  Material hat ja die selbe Rückstellkraft. Nehmen wir der Einfachheit  halber an, Rute A (Sp-Akt.) braucht 1 sec. um die 10cm wieder zurück in  die Ausgangsposition zu schnellen und sich zu beruhigen. Dann braucht  Rute B (selbes Material!) 3 sec. für 30cm. Dauert länger ist aber  genauso schnell.

Viel Ringgewicht, Lack usw. bremsen die Schnelligkeit (Rückstellgeschwindigkeit) zusätzlich.

Als Fazit bleibt nur übrig, dass je höher moduliert die Fasern sind,  umso schneller die Rute ist - und andersrum je mehr Glasfaseranteil umso  langsamer.

Das alles hat aber nichts mit dem Taper und auch nichts mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun.

:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Und weil ich nicht so bin auch gleich noch etwas zu Aktion und Taper.....#6:q

Taper bedeutet übersetzt Kegel/Konizität.

Ein "fast taper" dementsprechend bedeutet, dass der Rutendurchmesser, in  Richtung Rutenende, schnell zunimmt - also eine starke Steigung  aufweist.

Ein "slow taper" bedeutet das Gegenteil, nämlich dass der  Rutendurchmesser in Richtung Rutenende, nur langsam zunimmt - also eine  geringe Steigung aufweist.

Die Abstufungen dazwischen sind entsprechend.


Daraus folgte früher, als fast alle Ruten aus gleichem  Material(Glasfaser) waren, dass eine Rute mit starker Steigung (fast  taper) zwangsläufig eine Biegekurve aufwies, die am dünnen Spitzenende  beginnend, alsbald durch den schnell zunehmenden Rutendurchmesser  ausgebremst wurde und die Aktion sich also vorrangig im Spitzenbereich  abspielte.
Eine Rute aus dem selben Material und mit gleicher Wandstärke, deren  Blank nur ganz wenig Steigung hatte und also ein dünneres  Handteil/Rutenende, bog sich viel weiter ins eher schwache Rückgrat,  welches durch den geringen Durchmesser eben nicht stärker war.

Nun wieder zurück ins Heute.

Heutzutage sind die Materialien und ihre Kombinationen so vielfältig,  dass man eben nicht mehr einfach von der Steigung des Blanks auf die  Aktion schließen kann. Es gibt durchaus Blanks, die am Ende sehr dünn  sind - demzufolge eigentlich wenig Steigung (Konizität) aufweisen (also  slow oder medium taper) und dennoch Spitzenaktion haben. Dicke  Blankwände und hochmodulierte Carbonfasern machen das möglich.

Eine schlechte Glasfaserrute mit dickem Handteil, also starker Steigung  (fast taper), kann sich durchaus mittenbetont oder in Griffnähe biegen,  was nach der Biegung einem slow taper entsprechen würde.

Verwirrend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis hierhin doch eigentlich verständlich.
Verwirrend ist eher immer die Übersetzung aus dem Englischen.
Wenn jemand das "fast" aus fast taper mit schnell übersetzt, wird daraus ganz schnell mal eine schnelle Rute.
Verstanden wird das dann oft als Schnelligkeit der Rute in Bezug auf die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit des Blanks.

Diese ist aber ganz etwas anderes.
Je höher moduliert Carbonfasern sind, umso stärker ist ihr Bestreben  sich schnellstmöglich nach Belastung/Biegung wieder auszurichten, ohne  viele Schwingungen. Glasfaser in Reinform kann das nicht. Eigengewicht  und wenig Spannkraft arbeiten dagegen.
Die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit/Schnelligkeit eines Blanks wird also von  den verbauten Fasern(und ihrer Anordnung) bestimmt und ist unabhängig  von der Aktion und unabhängig vom taper, auch wenn eine Rute mit  wirklicher Spitzenaktion schneller wieder gerade ist, als eine parabole  (durchgehende Aktion). Das liegt nur an der geringeren Auslenkung von  der Gerade .

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass es leider nicht klar definiert ist,  ab wann die Konizität stark genug ist, um es ein taper 'fast' sein zu  lassen. Also keine messbare Prozent- oder "wasauchimmer" -angabe.
Jede Firma kann also "frei Schnauze" entscheiden ob sie die Konizität  des Blanks als stark genug empfindet, um sie 'fast taper' zu nennen.

Daraus folgt, dass man aus der taper Angabe auch keine eineitlich gültige Aktionsangabe ableiten kann.

Ich bin absolut dafür die Angaben zur Rutenaktion nicht (mehr) mit der  Konizität der Blanks in Verbindung zu bringen! Sinnvoll wäre eine  Einteilung z.B. in zehn gleich große Teilstücke - Rutenlänge : 10 - und  dann an der Spitze beginnend mit A,B,C,D....usw. zu benennen.

Wäre die Angabe dann A = Reine Spitzenaktion, B =  gemäßigte  Spitzenaktion, C = Spitz/Halbparabolic, D = gemäßigte Halbparabolic  usw., ggfls. mit Zwischenaktionen A/B,C/D .

Dann hätten wir unmissverständliche Aktionsangaben und bräuchten nur  noch Rutenpower/Schnurklasse/Wurfgewicht/Länge und gut wärs.


----------



## ajaekel (2. August 2013)

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Berkley Skeletor 2 Series One in 3m und 2-12 WG?
Wenn die einigermaßen stramm wäre und nicht parabolisch, wäre die evtl. interessant.

Gruss,
Achim


----------



## ulfisch (2. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fenwick?
> Die haben/hatten lange leichte Spinnruten.....
> http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...in+ihs106ul_3_20m+_+2_12gr_+_1110_281_/37203/


:l dicken Schmatzer das wars Fencwik


----------



## Laichzeit (6. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,
ich habe den Thread nun eine Weile verfolgt, da ich auf der Suche nach einer UL Rute fürs Barsch und Forellenangeln bin. Meiner Meinung wäre ich dabei mit einer Mitchell Mag pro Lite 662 (2-8g) für ca. 85 Euro sehr gut bedient.
Leider gibt es zur Zeit diese Rute nur selten zu kaufen. Deshalb stellt sich die Frage ob ich mit der Mitchell Mag pro Light Spin 592 (2-8g) für etwa 60 Euro ein gleichwertiges Produkt bekomme oder ob der Preis und kürzere Blank sich negativ auf die Qualität der Rute auswirken. Desweiteren könnte ich auch warten, bis die Mag pro Lite 662 wieder häufiger und auch günstiger im Angebot ist.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, eure Meinung zu hören!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Laichzeit


----------



## Laichzeit (7. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich danke dir für deinen guten Einblick in diese verschiedene Rutenserien. Deine Antwort zeigt von großem Fachwissen. Ich habe leider nicht allzu genau auf die verwendeten Blanks geachtet doch ich glaube jetzt kann ich meine Frage etwas präziser stellen.
Ursprünglich wollte ich die 662 L  (2-8g) mit dem 30T oder 36T Blank. Aber die Mitchell Mag pro Lite Evx 662 L gibts mit 36T Carbon Blank schon für 60 Euro.
Die beiden Ruten haben aber unterschiedliche Ringe, bei der Pro Light sind es sechs Fuji  SIC, die Evx hat acht Fuji Alconite Ringe. Auch der Griff sieht anders aus. Allein ein 36T Blank macht ja noch keine gute Rute. Position und Anzahl der Ringe, Verarbeitung und Griffmaterial haben ja auch Einfluss auf das Endergebnis. 
Liegt der Preisunterschied von 15-40 Euro zwischen der Evx und einer Pro Lite mit 30T oder Light 36T an günstigeren Bauteilen und schlechterer Verarbeitung oder ist das nur vom "Baujahr" oder Händler so festgelegt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> aha... und ich dachte immer das t steht für tonnen und bezieht sich auf den ausgeübten druck unter welchem die kohlefasermatten zusammen gepresst wurden... |rolleyes



So isses auch.


----------



## Droggelbecher (8. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mal ne Frage zur Schnur...was ist eurer Meinung nach am sinnvollsten bzw. was macht auch am meisten Freude?
Hab hier unterschiedlichste Zusammenstellungen gelesen. 8er geflochtene oder 16er Mono? Oder doch sogar gleich dünnes FC als Hauptschnur?


----------



## Droggelbecher (15. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Könnt ihr bestimmte Köder fürs UL-Fischen empfehlen? Suche speziell ein paar gute Wobbler. Gufis und kleine Spinner hab ich schon 
Oder fischt ihr noch anderes? Mini-Blinker?


----------



## Purist (15. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Droggelbecher schrieb:


> Oder fischt ihr noch anderes? Mini-Blinker?



3-6gr Blinker sind optimal für Barsch, Zander, Forelle und Co.


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Droggelbecher schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bestimmte Köder fürs UL-Fischen empfehlen? Suche speziell ein paar gute Wobbler. Gufis und kleine Spinner hab ich schon
> Oder fischt ihr noch anderes? Mini-Blinker?


 

...fang doch mal mit dem 38iger oder 50iger TinyFry an #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Rapala UL Minnow, Rapala X-Rap 4cm und 6 cm, Fox Rage Fat Willy (der kleine), Mosa Wobbler....

Damit haste genug fängige Auswahl.:m


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was ist eigentlich von den Ugly Duckings zu halten? Die sind ja echt niedlich, aber auch fängig? Der Preis geht ja fast noch: http://www.uglyducklingwobbler.de/


----------



## Purist (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Unterschätzt die kleinen Blinker 'mal nicht, bevor ihr euch nur auf Wobbler einschießt. Vor dem "Siegeszug" (in den Köpfen) des Gummizeugs war z.B. der 6gr Effzett (und Nachbauten) mit seiner Löffellänge von 3,2mm einer der Top-Köder auf Zander. Aus eigener Erfahrung halte ich ihn noch immer dafür  Auch der halbierte Twin funktioniert, wer lieber 3gr bevorzugt. Der bewegt sich dadurch deutlich lebhafter und ist preislich wohl unschlagbar.
Dann gibt's noch solche dünnen Eppinger Blinker Nachbauten, kaum länger wie der Effzett, Gewicht so um die 3gr, die gehen sehr gut auf Barsch wenn sie klassische rot/weiß Färbung haben. Heutzutage muss man die aus Asien ordern, das war mal anders.
Den 7gr Abu Toby, darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen, den bekommt man überall problemlos. Anders sieht's inzwischen leider mit den wirklich leichten Spinnern aus: Rublex Ondex, Mepps Winner.. #d


----------



## Droggelbecher (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke Prof. Tinca! Die werd ich mir mal notieren 
Die Ugly Ducklings find ich auch ziemlich genial...würde mich auch mal interessieren ob jemand damit erfolgreich ist.

@ Purist: So einen Mini-Blinker hab ich auch schon auf meine Liste gepackt, da ich wie du der Meinung bin, dass Blinker überall super Köder sind und man diese in der Flut moderner Spinnköder nicht unterschätzen darf


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich bin ja nicht so der UL oder L Fischer, aber wenn ich denn mal leicht auf Barsch geh, ist der kleinste Effzett immer dabei. Der fängt alles. Barsch, Hecht sowieso, Forellen, Rapfen und auch (bisher nur kleine) Zander. Es empfiehlt sich aber aufgrund der bodennahen Führung den Blinker auf Einzelhaken umzurüsten, wenn es gezielt auf Zander geht.


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Und, wie ich gestern gelernt habe: Der klassische Doppelschwanztwister ist nicht tot, nur in Vergessenheit geraten. Die Barsche mögen ihn nach wie vor...


----------



## WK1956 (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich von den Ugly Duckings zu halten? Die sind ja echt niedlich, aber auch fängig? Der Preis geht ja fast noch: http://www.uglyducklingwobbler.de/


 
die fangen alles.
Für mich der Wobbler am UL Gerät.


----------



## Bobster (16. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



WK1956 schrieb:


> die fangen alles.
> Für mich der Wobbler am UL Gerät.


 
...wenn man nicht weiter als "3 Meter" werfen braucht,
ein ernst zunehmender und fängiger Miniwobbler.


----------



## Droggelbecher (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich muss jetzt nochmal wegen ner guten geflochtene fragen, da ich letztens in dem kleinen Angelladen um die Ecke auf die Nase gefallen bin. Da hat der mir tatsächlich eine 0,08er Cormoran Zoom 7 für meine 1000er Aernos angedreht. Wurde natürlich als rundgeflochten verkauft (was sie definitiv nicht ist!) und da nichts anderes zur Auswahl stand und ich schnell ans Wasser wollte, um die neue Kombi zu testen, hab ich mir die auch aufspulen lassen...
Erst im Vergleich mit meinem "normalen" Zanderstock ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Cormoran mind. genau so dick ist wie meine 0,13er Powerpro.
Bevor mir so ein Fehlkauf gleich nochmal passiert möchte ich hier erst mal fragen  
Mit welcher Geflochtenen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

In einem anderen Laden wurde mir eine Daiwa Tournament 8 gezeigt, aber als 0,12mm. Die scheint aber trotz des angegebenen Durchmessers dünner zu sein als die meisten anderen multifilen...
Kennt jemand die WFT Plasma Round? Ich hab hier auch viel über die Tuf Line XP gelesen, zählt die noch zu den Top-Schnüren?

Edit: Kennt jemand die Stren microsfuse?


----------



## ulfisch (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Droggelbecher schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt nochmal wegen ner guten geflochtene fragen, da ich letztens in dem kleinen Angelladen um die Ecke auf die Nase gefallen bin. Da hat der mir tatsächlich eine 0,08er Cormoran Zoom 7 für meine 1000er Aernos angedreht. Wurde natürlich als rundgeflochten verkauft (was sie definitiv nicht ist!) und da nichts anderes zur Auswahl stand und ich schnell ans Wasser wollte, um die neue Kombi zu testen, hab ich mir die auch aufspulen lassen...
> Erst im Vergleich mit meinem "normalen" Zanderstock ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Cormoran mind. genau so dick ist wie meine 0,13er Powerpro.
> Bevor mir so ein Fehlkauf gleich nochmal passiert möchte ich hier erst mal fragen
> Mit welcher Geflochtenen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
> ...


Hast Dich verklickt?:m
Du bist im falschen Thread, es gibt extra einen für Schnüre#h


----------



## Droggelbecher (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hm...ich dachte es gehört in den UL-Bereich weil es sich ja auch darum dreht


----------



## ulfisch (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Duo hat einige Ul Wobbler im Angebot, die sich im Verhältnis zu ihrem Gewicht sehr gut werfen lassen zum Blödstift der Spearhead Ryuki
oder auch Bassday der Umibaku.
Ich bin an meinem Gewässer ebenfalls auf etwas mehr Weite angewiesen


----------



## crazyracer22 (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi hier mal ein Video das zeigt wie viel so eine UL Rute aushält ( zwar vom Boot aber egal ) wenn man Zeit und Platz hat! 
Hat Spaß gemacht 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V18Ecrszf0M


----------



## WK1956 (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...wenn man nicht weiter als "3 Meter" werfen braucht,
> ein ernst zunehmender und fängiger Miniwobbler.


 
na, ich weis nicht wie gut du wirfst, aber meine 3er und 4er Uglys werfe ich gut 10 bis 15 Meter weit und das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Purist (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> Hi hier mal ein Video das zeigt wie viel so eine UL Rute aushält ( zwar vom Boot aber egal ) wenn man Zeit und Platz hat!



Woher kommt der Glaube (oder das Unwissen?), dass eine Rute mit wenig WG keinen großen Fischen standhält? Wenn sie keinen Blankschaden hat, bricht sie auch nicht. Das mag anders bei Hängern aussehen, bei denen der Angler selbst die Rute bis zum brechen durchbiegt, aber nicht bei schwimmenden Fischen im Wasser.

Ich habe mal einen 20 Pfünder (Karpfen) mit einer UL gedrillt, hat zwar seine 15min gedauert, die Rute (und der Fisch, das Wasser war noch kühl) haben's problemlos überlebt. Ziel war nicht der Karpfenfang, ich wollte Barsche mit Tauwurm fangen.. Eine gute Rolle mit einer sehr guten Bremse war dabei aber nicht von Nachteil.


----------



## buddah (18. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

wobei ein 4er Köder sicher nicht mehr in den UL bereich fällt!! Selbst am unbeschwerten Ofsetthaken ist das weit weit über UL!


----------



## WK1956 (19. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



buddah schrieb:


> wobei ein 4er Köder sicher nicht mehr in den UL bereich fällt!! Selbst am unbeschwerten Ofsetthaken ist das weit weit über UL!


 
da klär mich doch bitte über die Grenzen beim UL-Fischen auf.
Ein 4er Ugly Ducklingwobbler wiegt sinkend 4 gr ein schwimmender 2 gr.


----------



## Mort (28. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fenwick?
> Die haben/hatten lange leichte Spinnruten.....
> http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/914/fenwick+steckrute+hmx+spin+ihs106ul_3_20m+_+2_12gr_+_1110_281_/37203/



Hallo zusammen,

zu oben genannter Rute möchte ich mal kurz eine Anmerkung machen.
Vor einiger Zeit suchte ich auch nach einer langen Rute mit möglichst niedrigem WG. So hatte ich bei Gerlinger im Laden die Fenwick HMX in 2,90m mit einem WG von 3-15g gekauft.
Danach habe ich diesen Thread und die obige Empfehlung gesehen. Anhand des obigen Links konnte ich mir dann auch die Produktbilder bei Gerlinger anschauen. Dazu muss ich sagen: Vorsicht! Denn was man bei Gerlinger bekommt, ist nicht die abgebildete HMX Spin, sondern eine "Iron Hawk" aus dem Modelljahr 2006. Die Rute hat einen ganz anderen Rollenhalter, andere Abschlusskappe (bzw. gar keine) und eine völlig andere Blankbeschriftung. HMX zum Beispiel taucht bei der Rute nirgends auf. Sie ist auch nicht zu vergleichen mit der amerikanischen HMX-Serie (http://www.fenwickfishing.com/cat.php?k=606353).
Nur mal so als Hinweis ...
Davon abgesehen macht diese Iron Hawk von Gerlinger in 2,90m dennoch echt Spaß. Leider konnte ich mit ihr noch keine Forellen fangen, aber Hechte bis 86cm, Zander bis 53cm und diverse Barsche hat sie ohne Probleme überstanden.

LG
Mort


----------



## ritzler (28. August 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mitchell Mag Pro Lite-Ruten? Welche ist im WG-Bereich 2-8 gr. eher zu empfehlen die "normale" oder die Evo?


----------



## Kaka (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

ich will eine Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX. Nur welche? 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p27002_x2.htm

Kommt die mit 3,5 cm Crankbaits (schwimmend, 2,2 g, Ugly Duckling +  Salmo Hornet) gegen die Strömung klar bzw. ist sie dafür geeignet?  Zusätzlich will ich damit Spinner (Gr. 2, maximal 3) mit der Strömung fischen.

Habe bereits eine Veritas (6-18g), die ich jetzt aber hauptsächlich für  Gummifische nehme weil die so hart ist, dass ich die Minicranks kaum  spüre. Bei der 18er Mag hab ich Bedenken, dass sie meiner Veritas zu  ähnlich ist?! Meine Veritas ist wirklich knüppelhart. Da bewegt sich so gut wie nix beim Wedeln. Ist das bei der 18er Mag auch so oder hat sie wenigstens ein bißchen Sensibilität in der Spitze? 

Zusammengefasst: Sie soll straff sein, jedoch nicht so ein knallharter Knüppel wie die Veritas. Das ist für Gufis ok, bei Wobblern macht es weniger Spaß.

8er oder 18er Mag? Wirklich schwierig. 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...418-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c90-592-636_p29621_x2.htm

oder

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...L-28-SPIN-198m-2-8g_c90-592-636_p27002_x2.htm

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nimm die 8er!
Die 18er wird der Veritas zu ähnlich sein. Ist jedenfalls auch sehr straff(so wie alle aus der Serie).


----------



## Kaka (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht 

Habe bereits eine UL, die Shimano Yasei Red Perch (1-10 g). Und die ist mit den oben genannten Ködern in meinem Stammbach schon arg gefordert bzw. eigentlich überfordert, da es dort starke Strömung hat. Deshalb tue ich mir bei der Auswahl so schwer. Die 8er Mag ist ja wie alle Mags straff, das dachte ich bei der Red Perch (hatte ich vor Kauf in der Hand) allerdings auch und die tut sich wie gesagt schon arg schwer mit den Cranks gegen die Strömung. 

Die Veritas ist ja nicht nur straff, sondern ein wirklich knüppelharter Stock. Dagegen ist meine 2,40er Vendetta ein Schwabbelstock. Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, wenn man hier ein bißchen gelesen hat, dass die 18er Mag genauso ein Knüppel ist. Straff wird sie sein, aber eben nicht der absolute Megaknüppel wie die Veritas?!

Zusätzlich will ich auch mal etwas größere Wobbler probieren und auch mal am See mit etwas größeren Kunstködern bis ca 15g werfen. Daher tendiere ich im Moment zur 18er Mag. 

Falls sie meiner Veritas wirklich zu ähnlich wäre, gibts ja das 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die 18er ein so harter Megaknüppel ist. 

P.S Hat jemand die Veritas zum Vergleich? Habe die 2,14 Version, 1/4 bis 3/4 OZ Lure (also 7-21 g), Extra Fast.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Du solltest dir mal die Yasei Aoris in 2,10 angucken, speziell die 13gr. Version.
Die 15er ist der 18er Mag schon wieder recht nahe.

Wenn ich allerdings lese "Kunstködern bis ca 15g" dann könnte die 18er (oder 15er Aori) natürlich doch passen.
Alles eine Sache des persönlichen Feelings. Ohne die selbst zu begrabbeln wird das wohl nix.


----------



## Kaka (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du solltest dir mal die Yasei Aoris in 2,10 angucken, speziell die 13gr. Version.
> Die 15er ist der 18er Mag schon wieder recht nahe.
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings lese "Kunstködern bis ca 15g" dann könnte die 18er (oder 15er Aori) natürlich doch passen.
> Alles eine Sache des persönlichen Feelings. Ohne die selbst zu begrabbeln wird das wohl nix.



Ich habe mir jetzt mal die 18er Mag bestellt. Sollte es nix sein oder zu ähnlich zur Veritas, geht die zurück und ich hol mir die 8er bzw. schau mir die von dir genannte Yasei Aori mal an. 

Meinst du die? http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?p_id=ao0118&category_path=0_3868_3874&referer=froogle

oder die? http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Yasei-Aori-7-13g-Spinnrute/dp/B005OQ7V70

P.S Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

THX!

Die Weiße!#6


----------



## Kaka (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nur zur Info. Die 18er Mag ist da und was soll ich sagen. Bin begeistert. Wirklich viel viel weicher als meine Veritas. Aber trotzdem noch schön straff, jedoch kein Prügel wie die Veritas. Die 8er wäre mir glaub ich zu fein gewesen. Genau wie ich es wollte. Morgen kommt der Praxistest.


----------



## Mikesg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich möchte mir folgendes Equipment zulegen:
Rute: DAM SHADOW Spinn 2-10 g
Rolle: DAM Rolle Quick Camaro 610 FD
Schnur: FireLine Tournament Exceed Rot in 0,1

Hauptsächlich angle ich damit an Flüssen / Bäche mit mittlerer bis starker Strömung mit GUFI 3,5cm und 5cm und Wobbler von 5 - 8 cm.
Zielfisch sind Forellen und Äschen.
Was meint ihr zur Rute? Ist die zu weich für meine "Hauptgewässer"?
Bin auch ab und zu mal an einem See, dafür sollte das doch optimal passen oder?

Vielen dank mal für eure Mühe!

lg Mikesg


----------



## Kaka (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mir wäre UL bei deiner Strömung und den Ködergrößen zu schwach. Würde eine Stufe weiter drüber gucken. Lies mal die Postings vor deinen. Da hab ich auch nach einer Rute gesucht und bin bei der hängengeblieben: 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...418-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c90-592-636_p29621_x2.htm

Fische damit ab hauptsächlich 3,5 cm Wobbler (Crankbaits) bis ca. 7 cm und exakt die Gufi Größen wie du mit 3-7 g Köpfen. Ebenfalls in relativ starker Strömung am Bach. Schwächer dürfte die Rute nicht sein. Meine Meinung. Hatte auch erst ne UL (1-10 g) dafür gekauft, die war da aber zu überlastet.


----------



## Mikesg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hab mir das gleiche gedacht und darum hab ich die frage dann gestellt. Die von dir vorgeschlagene Rute gibt es bei meinem Händler leider nicht.
Was meinst denn zu dieser?

DAM Spinn Rute Neo Finesse 15; 2,10 m 5-15g

Die schaut auch noch schick aus......

Danke und lg


----------



## stefansdl (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Mir wäre UL bei deiner Strömung und den Ködergrößen zu schwach. Würde eine Stufe weiter drüber gucken. Lies mal die Postings vor deinen. Da hab ich auch nach einer Rute gesucht und bin bei der hängengeblieben:
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...418-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c90-592-636_p29621_x2.htm
> 
> Fische damit ab hauptsächlich 3,5 cm Wobbler (Crankbaits) bis ca. 7 cm und exakt die Gufi Größen wie du mit 3-7 g Köpfen. Ebenfalls in relativ starker Strömung am Bach. Schwächer dürfte die Rute nicht sein. Meine Meinung. Hatte auch erst ne UL (1-10 g) dafür gekauft, die war da aber zu überlastet.


 

ich kann diese Rute nur weiterempfehlen...habe mir die 2-8gr Version geholt und bin sehr zufrieden...Wobbler bis 8cm lassen sich damit sehr gut twischen...für Barsche ideal, aber auch einen 65er Hecht konnte ich damit super ausdrillen...für die leichte Gummifischerei auch noch geeigent sowie für Spinnerbaits.


----------



## Kaka (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Mikesg schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich hab mir das gleiche gedacht und darum hab ich die frage dann gestellt. Die von dir vorgeschlagene Rute gibt es bei meinem Händler leider nicht.
> Was meinst denn zu dieser?
> 
> ...



Die Rute kenne ich leider nicht. Warum bist du auf einen Händler festgelegt? 

Wie gesagt, ich kann dir oben genannte uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich habe vorher auch drei andere gekauft bis ich mit der Mitchell das richtige gefunden habe. Top Rute zum relativ kleinen Preis. Damit machst du nix falsch. Versprochen ;-)


----------



## Griewer (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wollte auch mal meinen Combo vorstellen.

Shimano Beastmaster 165 1-11g wg
Shimano Exage 1000

bin erst seit kurzem damit unterwegs.
einen Barsch von 26cm konnte ich aber schon austricksen.
Fische meistens mit spinnern größe 1-2
Wobbler habe ich noch keinen guten für mich entdecken können.

könnte man an der rute auch mit gummi mal versuchen?


----------



## Kaka (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Salmo Hornet oder Ugly Duckling sind gute und günstige Wobbler. Ich fisch am Bach eigtl nur damit. Vorhin erst wieder ne 45er Refo erwischt.


----------



## Mikesg (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ich bin aus österreich und da gibt es eigentlich nicht viele versandhäuser und wann ich es von deutschland bestelle, dann sind gleich horende versandkosten drauf und beim zurückschicken kommen diese nochmal.

aber wann du von dieser so überzeugt bist dann muss sie wirklich gut sein.

ich habe bis jetzt diese verwendet: DIABOLO WAVE Tele Mini Spinn 45 2,7m


und diese ist mir zu steif und zu unsensibel. spüre nicht viel und viele forellen gehen verloren da sie den gufi abschütteln.
fische diese mit einer mono schnur vielleicht liegt es auch daran.

darum möchte ich dieses mal eine geflochtene schnur versuchen. oder was meint ihr?
taugt die fireline was?

danke und lg


----------



## Bobster (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Der Tröt wird komplett zugemüllt mit Sachen die nicht UL sind |rolleyes

Im Eingangsposting ist doch alles eindeutig definiert #c

@Mikesg
....und wenn Du jetzt mit einer Rute deren WG von 5-45g,
(was wahrlich kein UL mehr ist-deren ideales Wg wahrscheinlich bei 20-30g legt |bigeyes)
von einer Mono auf eine Fireline wechseln möchtest, weil Du Forellen verlierst, frage ich mich, ob Du nicht mal das "Anschlagen" vergessen hast #d
.......oder schleif mal die Haken nach....

Die Fireline wird als "geflochtene" (Thermobraid) Dein Problem noch verstärken,
da Du ja dann einen "Besentock" mit einer Schnur paarst, welche überhaupt keine Elastizität vorweisen kann....
dann schlitzen Dir bestimmt noch mehr Forellen aus...

Also man kann mit dem Dingen Forellen fangen...muß man aber nicht !


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. Dezember 2013)

*Schnurempfehlung*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hi,
> stimmt - normalerweise gilt hier in der Tat je länger, je schwabbeliger - aber eben genau das war bei der Lesath nicht der Fall. Die war einfach genau richtig und mit ner Shimano Aspire einfach ne Traumkombi.
> 
> Die Daiwa Morethan hat mir im oberen Bereich zu viel WG. Ähnelt da zu sehr meiner Sportex TiBoron.
> ...


Bin gerade für ein hiesiges Gewässer auf UL/L Trip.
Greife die Frage mal auf, da ich mich für ein ähnliches 2014er Shimano Modell entschieden habe.

Habe mir die Shimano CATANA CX SPINNING 270UL 2,70m 1-11g geordert, da ich mit der Catana CX270H 20-50g bereits sehr zufrieden bin. Gerade was P/L + eine sehr gute Wurfweite anbelangt, trotz etwas dickerer Schnüre.
Mit 2,70m Spinnruten komme ich am Besten klar.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231111275136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Rolle ist eine 2500er DAIWA. Wurfweite ist entscheidend, deswegen keine 1000er Rolle. Mit der 2,70m Rute hat die Kombi einen ausgewogenen Schwerpunkt. 

Kleinster Effzett,Mepps Spinner Gr 1, Gummifisch 3,5cm,Wg 4g , zukünftig evtl. auch Miniwobbler,Tauwurm auf Jighaken werden als Köder genutzt.

Bin derzeit mit 0,20mm Mono Tubertini UC10 unterwegs. 
Geschmeidig, sehr gute Wurfweiten, 0 Perücken.

Wegen noch größeren Wurfweiten, überlege ich auf noch feineres Material umzusteigen.

- Hat jemand Wurfweitenvergleiche getestet, mit
0,16er Stroft GTM oder andere 0,16er Mono
vs Geflochtene Stroft GTP R0 oder R1 ?

- Man hört von Perücken(anderes Forum) mit GTP R0/R1 und kleinen Ködern.
-Ansonsten hole ich mir die 0,16er Mono.

Andere Geflochtene, außer Stroft GTP R, kommen nicht in Frage.
Die GTP S0/1 wäre mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe werde mit der GTP noch mit der GTR Probleme mit Perrücken gehabt. bei kleinen Ködern 2-6Gr.
Von der S würde ich auch abraten ich finde das extra Geld lohnt nicht ich würde sie mir nicht nocheinmal kaufen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da gibt's noch die Tournament 8 Braid in 0, 08 mm.
Eine super Schnur die ich auch verwende.
Ich finde die läuft noch besser durch die Ringe als die
R1.


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bleibe nun vorerst doch bei der Tubertini 0,20mm .
Fürs Spinnfischen einwandfrei. Das hängerreiche Gummifischen stelle ich mittlerweile schon fast ganz ein.


----------



## Donaugrundel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

ich habe als Ul-Rute die Sänger Iron claw Fast Bass in 2,40m länge und als Rolle seit letztem Jahr die Daiwa Laguna E 2000. Ich fische sie mit einer 0,18er Stroft GTM.
Macht unheimlich Spass die Combo zu fischen.

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## c-laui (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Allerseits.
Angefixt durch einige Youtube Videos und diesem Forum habe ich auch richtig Lust bekommen
Barsche zu ärgern.
Ich habe jetzt sehr viel dieser Seiten in diesem Thema gelesen und möchte es nun auch gerne mit einer UL Rute versuchen.
Allerdings sollte es erst einmal preislich im Rahmen bleiben (bis 100 Euro für Rute und Rolle) falls es mir doch nicht so zusagt.
Vermutlich werde ich Häfen und sehr Ruhige Buhnenfelder der Elbe beangeln. Es gibt auch noch einen kleinen Fluss bei mir im Ort wo ich es sicher auch mal Probieren werde.
Ködertechnisch weiß ich leider noch nichts spezielles (außer halt klein) da mir komplett die Erfahrung fehlt. Vielleicht kleine Wobbler (Twitchen), kleine Gummifische, Spinner.
Jedenfalls ist mir die Abu Garcia Vendetta aufgefallen mit 2-10g Wurfgewicht (Preis ca. 35€). Taugt die was oder ist sie doch zu Billig? Fischt sie einer von euch?
Sollte ich vielleicht etwas mehr Geld investieren und Mitchell nehmen? Je mehr ich lese, desto unsicherer werde ich irgendwie.
Rolle wird wohl eine Spro Passion werden.
Besten Gruß.
Carsten


----------



## Kaka (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Habe sowohl vendetta als auch die Mitchell mag pro lite EVO mit geringen wurfgewichten. Beide gut, aber gönn dir die Mitchell. Die ist schon deutlich besser.


----------



## c-laui (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Dann wird es vielleicht wirklich die Mitchell werden. Wobei wenn du sagst das die Vendetta auch gut ist. Hm mal sehen. Könnte evtl. ne gebrauchte Mag Pro (ohne Light) 2 bis 8g bekommen für 45 Euro. Vielleicht schlag ich da zu.


----------



## c-laui (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wird nun doch evtl. die Mag Pro lite evx.  Ist die 2 bis 8g Version hart genug um kleine Wobbler zu Twitchen oder sollte ich lieber die nächst größere nehmen?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ede123 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

was sind denn bei dir kleine wobbler ? fische die rute selber bis zum 65 er pointer allles machbar!


----------



## c-laui (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

65er pointer ist doch schon mal ne Hausnummer. Dachte da auch grad an kleine power catcher oder so. Vielleicht bis 5cm. Und kleine Gummifische.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (1. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

servus,

weiß nicht, ob ich besser hier oder im "l" thread aufgehoben bin, versuche es erst mal hier 

pünktlich zum saison opening hat sich heute meine berkley pulse spin 602l (1,83 - 2-8 wg) zerlegt.

jetzt muss ersatz her mit folgenden spezifikationen:
länge: max 1,85 lieber kleiner, zweiteilig
köder: spinner (bis 3er mepps), mini-wobbler (ugly duckling)
rolle: mitchell advanced mag pro 2000er (219 gr)
zielfisch: forelle (reine forellenstrecke, ab und zu ist mal auch ein döbel dran, keine hechte)

preis: bis 60,-

die berkley war nicht schlecht, aber ein bruch nach 3 jahren, naja ... 

die abu vendetta in 1,70mit 2-10gr ist recht günstig und hatte ich damals schon im blick.

die mitchell mag pro evox ist mir zu lang.

von den michel & pezon ruten habe ich schon viel gutes gehört. die gunki subarau kaze in 1,83 ist jedoch etwas über dem limit, die redoutable-serie hat von den daten auch kandidaten dabei...

was meint ihr? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Mitchell evx gibt's dich auch in 1,79 m mit 2 bis 8g. Zumindest gab es sie mal. Musst mal gucken.

Edith: gefunden. 

http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/..._EVX_592L_2_8_Spin_Laenge_1_79m_WG_2_8g/75056


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (1. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

danke, habs auch gerade gesehen. also weiterer kandidat :m


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Damit in dem Preisbereich meine Empfehlung. Fische sie selber. Die 4/18 g Version. Für den Preis Bombe.


----------



## stefan330i (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo
Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute? Kennt die schon jemand?Wäre die au h für UL geeignet?

Shimano Yasei Perch 3-12


http://www.nordfishing77.com/r-u-t-...bis-50g/shimano-yasei-spinning-perch-190.html


----------



## Bobster (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...kommt drauf an 

 Als UL ( .....5g !) würde ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.

 Was haste denn für Miniwobbler, etc., ?
 Sicher kannste damit ein Ködergewicht von 5-10g gut werfen,
 aber für einem 2g Illex Miniwobbler würde mir das angegebene WG doch zu hoch erscheinen.

 Also, was möchtest du damit werfen ?


----------



## stefan330i (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also die letzten Jahre habe ich mit ner Abu Rocke 2,40 geangelt .
Wobbler habe ich jede Menge aber alles zwischen 5-15 g.
Wollte aber mit leichteren Gerät dieses Jahr vom Boot aus angeln.
Kleinere Wobbler von illex und Co würde ich mir noch dazu kaufen, einiges habe ich schon.
Wollte zwischen 2-8 g alles abdecken.
Würden da 2 Ruten mehr Sinn machen?


----------



## Bobster (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Würden da 2 Ruten mehr Sinn machen?


 
 Denke ich mal....und fische ich auch so seit Jahren !

 Also wenn Du wirklich in den UL-Bereich gehen möchtest,
 dann rate ich Dir aus meinen Erfahrungen Dir eine mit einem WG von 0,0g  bis ca. 5g anzuschaffen.
 Ab 5g könntest Du dann alles mit dem WG bis 12g-15g abdecken.

 Meine Rutensammlung gibt folgendes für den Bereich her:
 1 x 0g - 5g
 1 x 5g - 15g
 und so weiter.....
 natürlich alles 2 x mal, da ne Wobblerrute eine total andere Aktion als eine Gufi-Rute hat 

 Wie gesagt, wenn du die 1-2g Flat und Tiny Fry 
fischen möchtest, dann solltest du runtergehen.
 Alles andere, also über 5g geht auch mit der anderen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> natürlich alles 2 x mal, da ne Wobblerrute eine total andere Aktion als eine Gufi-Rute hat



Wird einem jedenfalls oft erzählt....|supergri
Was für eine Aktion man für welche Köder mag, muss man schon selbst herausfinden.:m


----------



## stefan330i (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was haltet ihr dann von einer Mitchell MAG PRO LITE EVX 662L 2/8g
mit einer 1000er Rolle für Ul

und die Shimano Yasei Perch für L 

Sind die beiden Ruten für Wobbler geeignet?


----------



## Bobster (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wird einem jedenfalls oft erzählt....|supergri
> Was für eine Aktion man für welche Köder mag, muss man schon selbst herausfinden.:m


 
 Was Dir erzählt wird, kann ich ja nicht wissen :q
 Mir erzählt keiner etwas, denn das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung :m


----------



## Bobster (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr dann von einer Mitchell MAG PRO LITE EVX 662L 2/8g
> mit einer 1000er Rolle für Ul
> 
> und die Shimano Yasei Perch für L
> ...



Die Mitchell denke ich, kannst Du Dir zulegen und ist sicherlich sehr gut zu gebrauchen für Deine Zwecke. Zusammen mit einer 1000er (z.B. S. Exage) ein feines Stöckchen im UL Bereich.....und leicht darüber 

Die Yasei kenne ich nicht - da müsstest Du Dir Rat von anderer Seite holen.

Das optimale ist natürlich die Ruten mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Gibt es, ausser dem von Kaka (vielen Dank hierfür!), noch weitere Vorschläge/Anregungen für meine Anfrage, würde mich freuen #6


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr dann von einer Mitchell MAG PRO LITE EVX 662L 2/8g
> mit einer 1000er Rolle für Ul
> 
> und die Shimano Yasei Perch für L
> ...



Also *ich hab die Yasei Perch* (1-10g). Mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen UL und L nicht, aber für mein Empfinden ist das schon ne sehr feine Rute, die für meine kleinsten Köder geeignet ist. Entschuldige wenn ich die Fachtermini zur Rutenbeschreibung nicht so drauf hab, aber die Rute hat meines Erachtens ein sehr gute Härte bei ner sehr guten Spitzenaktion. Für meinen Geschmack perfekt ausgewogen. (Nachtrag: Sehe gerade, dass du die Yasei Perch 3-12gr meintest, vieleicht hilft dir mein Kommentar ja trotzdem)
Ich werde mir wohl auch die Exage FD1000 kaufen. Hatte die am Wochenende in der Hand und das ist einfach ne tolle Rolle. Leicht (200gr), läuft super und soll beim Werfen kaum Perücken machen.

*Ich hätte noch ne Frage zur Schnur. *Ich weiss, die Stroft ist die beste Schnur  und möglicherweise ist es auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll an der Stelle 8 Euro sparen zu wollen...
Dennoch, was haltet ihr von der *0,10er Powerpro *für die Combo? Manchmal liest man die kleinen Powerpro Durchmesser seien platt. Ist das bei der 0,10er tatsächlich so und wenn ja, merkt man das überhaupt irgendwie beim Angeln?


----------



## Bobster (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> *Ich hätte noch ne Frage zur Schnur. *Ich weiss, die Stroft ist die beste Schnur  und möglicherweise ist es auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll an der Stelle 8 Euro sparen zu wollen...
> Dennoch, was haltet ihr von der *0,10er Powerpro *für die Combo? Manchmal liest man die kleinen Powerpro Durchmesser seien platt. Ist das bei der 0,10er tatsächlich so und wenn ja, merkt man das überhaupt irgendwie beim Angeln?


 
*Wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast, es führt kein Weg an der Stroft vorbei* :q
 ...und was ist eine 0,10er PowerPro ?
 Wer bei "Geflecht" immer noch den Durchmesser angibt,
 dem stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie der Durchmesser bei der PowerPro gemessen worden ist ?
 Hochkant oder mit der flachen Seite :q

 Die einzige PowerPro die ich fische |rotwerden ist die 8-9 kg,
 weil es die einzige ist die Rundgeflochten ist...
 einigermaßen :g

 Man braucht sicherlich keine Stroft, man braucht auch sicherlich keine rundgeflochtene, aber das Leben an sich
 scheint doch recht sinnlos zu sein ohne eine rundgeflochtene, spleissbare, Stroft GTP :m

 ...andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, man merkt den Unterschied aber erst, 
 wenn man 4-5x die Woche angeln geht |wavey:


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Bobster: Du weisst ja, dass ich den Hinweis _"__Ich weiss, die Stroft ist die beste Schnur" _nur wegen dir gemacht habe_. _
Dacht ich mir schon fast , dass du die Powerpro jetzt nicht in den Himmel lobst. 

Petri!


----------



## Kaka (3. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wft Plasma round. Fische ich sowohl auf Hecht als auch beim leichten Spinnfischen. Eine super Schnur zum relativ guten Preis.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Was Dir erzählt wird, kann ich ja nicht wissen :q
> Mir erzählt keiner etwas, denn das ist* meine persönliche Erfahrung *:m




Sag ich doch::m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für eine Aktion man für welche Köder mag,* muss man schon selbst herausfinden*.:m



Es gibt viele Leute die stehen auf parabol zum jiggen und mögen Spitzenaktion für Hardbaits(obwohl oftmals das gegenteil empfohlen wird).
Da muss man also wirklich selbst Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## stefan330i (4. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Habe mir heute die Wft Penzill Titan 1,85 m 1,5-6,5 g bestellt.
Dazu die Shimano Rareium 1000 mit 100 m 10er PowerPro.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bobster (4. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Guter Mann...wirst Spaß mit haben :m

Passt alles....bis auf die PowerPro ....ne, ne, ist schon O.K.
 'hab gerade mal gegoogelt !"
 Die PowerPro - 0,10mm - hat 5 kg Tragkraft !!!!!!!!

 ...kann man machen, muss man aber nicht !

 Ich gehe runter auf 3 Kg Tragkraft Geflecht (Stroft GTP)
 aber ich denke, die Tragkraftangabe stimmt bei der PP sowieso nicht.


----------



## sebwu (4. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

moin,
die Mitchell MAG PRO LITE EVX 662L 2/8 SPIN 1,98m und die Daiwa EXCELER X 1000 sollten morgen auf dem weg zu mir sein

nun frage ich mich wo ich möglichst kleine snaps bzw. nonknots finde;+
habt ihr vorschläge für mich?


----------



## Tommes63 (4. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich fische zwar nicht UL, aber an meine Vorfächer kommt nur noch Illex Hyper 8. Sehr dünndrähtig, sehr leicht und doppelte Sicherung gegen öffnen.
No knot hab ich Balzer No Knot Größe S (für 8er Geflecht).


----------



## sebwu (5. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

danke werd ich mir mal ansehen obwohl die mir schon etwas groß erscheinen.
ich hab mich jetzt erstmal für die hier entschieden:
http://daiwa-cormoran.cz/dw/en/67/400/4526/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

jetzt juckt es gewaltig in den fingern, kanns kaum erwarten das alles hier ankommt und begrabbelt werden kann.|uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

noKnot und Wirbel verwende ich beim UL fischen nie !
 Ist nur unnötiges Gewicht.

 Die sogenannten Turnament Schnellwechsel Einhänger
 kommen bei mir erst gar nicht ans Band.
 Früher, als ich die ausprobiert habe sind mir einige MiniWobbler beim twitchen dadurch abhanden gekommen.
 Durch den "twitch" verkannten die schnell und man ist den Wobbler beim nächsten twitch los.
 Ganz zu schweigen bei einem Biss !

 Die größe 000 oder 00 der normalen Snaps reicht völlig.
 Diese benutze ich.
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Bassday-Mini-Snap

 andere Hersteller, wie Illex, etc., haben auch brauchbare kleinst größen.


----------



## matze1412 (23. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen!

Taugt die Rute hier was?
*Mitchell Mag Pro Spin 632ML 1,90m 3-12g*

Ich würde damit an nem Forellensee kleine Wobbler werfen (Tiny Fry 50, Chubby 38, Nories Laydown Minnow usw).

Oder habt ihr irgendwelche guten Alternativen? In dem See sind auch große Forellen bis 10kg drin...


----------



## Kaka (23. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier das aktuelle Modell der Serie. Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Tolle Rute für den schmalen Taler: 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...8-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c783-784-1313_p50413_x2.htm


----------



## matze1412 (23. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für deine Empfehlung! Was für eine Rolle fischst du damit?


----------



## Kaka (23. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bisher eine Mitchell Blade Alu 2000, die ich grad hier verkaufe, da ich mich etwas höherwertiger ausgerüstet habe. Penn Atlantis 2000 und Quantum Smoke 25.

Passt aber eher in den L Bereich und nicht in Ultralight.


----------



## ede123 (25. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

hmm ob der tiny fry damit noch ordentlich fliegt ? was wiegt der , 3gr? fische die rute als 2-8gr version und finde ,dass die recht straff ausfällt, fische damit sogar 65er pointer. wenn du nicht weit werfen musst geht das wohl


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Den Tiny Fry an der 4-18 ?

Mehr als suboptimales schleudern dürfte das nicht werden.


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich bin beim UL-fischen inzwischen weg von den Illexködern, fängig alle male aber werfen lassen sie sich schlecht.
Was bringt mir abgestimmtes Gerät wenn ich so ein Windfänger/Taumler werfen muss.
Schaut euch mal bei Bassday und DUO um, die sind auch nicht teurer und werfen sich um Längen besser|wavey:


----------



## DaBass (28. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Naja - der Chubby 38 ist schon unschlagbar 

Den würde ich für nichts hergeben 

Alles was Klein ist fliegt bei mir an der WFT penzill 1-5gr .... Dabei zählt der Chubby aber schon zu den Ködern die an die Baitcaster kommen


----------



## ulfisch (29. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Der Chubby fliegt noch ganz gut stimmt, ich selber fische ihn aber wenig.
Von Illex mag ich den TN/50 sehr gerne, der lässt sich klasse werfen und macht ordentlich Radau...wir kommen aber vom Thema ab:q


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Tach,

hat jemand zufällig sowohl die 18er Mag Pro Lite EVX und die 8er Mag Pro Lite EVX? Ich habe die 18er schon und überlege mir jetzt einfach spaßeshalber noch die UL Version zu besorgen, weil ich die (18er) Rute top finde. Gefischt werden sollen damit Spinner bis Größe 2 sowie kleine Wobbler in relativ starker Strömung am 1-3 m breiten und bis zu 2 m tiefen Bach. Lohnt sich ein Kauf wenn man die 18er schon hat. Was meint ihr? Würde die längere Version (1,98 m, 2-8 g) bevorzugen: 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...28-SPIN-198m-2-8g_c783-784-1313_p48773_x2.htm

Kann die jemand konkret mit der 18er vergleichen?


----------



## Kaka (31. März 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig sowohl die 18er Mag Pro Lite EVX und die 8er Mag Pro Lite EVX? Ich habe die 18er schon und überlege mir jetzt einfach spaßeshalber noch die UL Version zu besorgen, weil ich die (18er) Rute top finde. Gefischt werden sollen damit Spinner bis Größe 2 sowie kleine Wobbler in relativ starker Strömung am 1-3 m breiten und bis zu 2 m tiefen Bach. Lohnt sich ein Kauf wenn man die 18er schon hat. Was meint ihr? Würde die längere Version (1,98 m, 2-8 g) bevorzugen:
> 
> ...



Habe sie mir jetzt einfach mal bestellt. Was fischt ihr denn maximal an der 8er Mag Pro Lite EVX?


----------



## ede123 (1. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sie wird für deine Vorhaben schon langen ! also nen 3" easy shiner am 10 gr. Kopf würde ich mit meiner noch voll durchziehen ! ich glaube sogar ich hatte schon mal den 4" am 12 gr Kopf dran, ist dann aber nicht mehr schön. bei wobblern höre ich dann ab 65er pointer auf ! hab auch die 1,98 version. kein wurfwunder aber am bach sollte das kein problem sein ! viel spaß damit


----------



## Kaka (1. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für die Info.

Habe mir neben meinen unzähligen 2er Mepps jetzt auch mal ein paar 1er geholt. Mal sehen welche an der 8er Mag Pro mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## BjörnOb (1. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hi Leute,

da ich demnächst auch gerne Ul Köder fischen möchte wie z.B. den Illex Tiny Fry benötige ich eine entsprechende Rute.

Nach etlichen Recherchen im www über Ul Ruten scheinen mir die  *WFT Penzill Ruten mit 0,5 - 3g,    1,5 -6,5g,    1 – 5g und die Mitchell MAG PRO LITE 2 – 8g geeignet welche sehr oft empfohlen wurden.*
*Allerdings bin ich mir mit dem WG nicht sicher. Kann man einen Köder wie den *Illex Tiny Fry (1,5g) mit der Penzill 1,5 – 6g vernünftig werfen? Die Penzill soll ja bei der WG Angabe angeblich etwas untertrieben sein. Das gute wäre ja man hätte noch Luft nach oben für etwas größere Köder.
  LG


----------



## DaBass (1. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also ich werfe mit der Illex Penzil 1-5gr ziemlich viel verschiedenes Zeug auch in der leichten Gewichtsklasse. Bei der Rute hast du auch noch ein wenig Luft nach oben - ich glaube die 6g ist dann schon etwas heftig.


----------



## BjörnOb (2. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meinst du mit der leichten Gewichtsklasse auch den Illex Tiny Fry? Da dieser ja nur 1,5 g hat und die WFT Penzill strammer ausfallen soll als angegeben. Daher die Frage: Lassen sich mit der WFT Penzill 1-5g oder 1,5-6g oder mit der Mitchell MAG PRO LITE 2 – 8g diese Köder noch gut werfen und wenn es dann so weit ist auch noch gut den Anhieb setzen?
LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Werfen mit der 6.5 g Penzill eher nicht..


----------



## FranzJosef (2. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

1,5gr gehen mit der 8er MagPro schon noch; allerdings fetzt die 8er MP erst ab 3-4gr... Anhieb setzen mit der UL ist an sich halt schon 'ne Sache. Aber wenn man's richtig macht, bekommt man auch jeden (Gross)Fisch gehakt und gedrillt. 
Wenn's optimal sein soll & mehr/oefter von dem wirklichen UL (bis 4gr) geworfen werden soll, dann die Savage Gear TroutiZimo in 0/7gr: Mit der TroutiZimo bsp.sweise 1gr-Jig + 2,5cm-Kopyto an entsprechenden feinen Schnueren locker 30-35m & trotzdem genug Power auch fuer Grosshechte. :m


----------



## Kaka (2. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> 1,5gr gehen mit der 8er MagPro schon noch; allerdings fetzt die 8er MP erst ab 3-4gr...



Gehen am Bach mit der Strömung 1er oder 2er Spinner besser mit der 8er MP?


----------



## FranzJosef (2. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Keine Ahnung, ich hab' nicht einen Spinner. Aber ich fische bsps.weise mit der 8er MagPro 8gr-Barschblinker auf Hornhecht. Und bekomm' die auch angeschlagen. An sich geht die 2/8gr-MagPro bei 3gr-Barschblinker los. Und dann aber rauf bis auf 8gr-TroutQuiver.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ORIGINAL-BLU...EW-NATUR-/131151302591?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
Und den ohne Probleme. Bullets gehen bis 10gr + 10cm-Gummi.

PS: Ob da nun der 4,357gr-Blinker besser geht oder doch lieber der 4,482-Graemmer... #6


----------



## DaBass (3. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also 1,5 g WEIT werfen ist ja immer so ne Sache - ich benutze meine 1-5g Penzill auch für unbeschwerte Offset Würmer und das funktioniert gut - so gut, dass ich zufrieden bin bzgl. Weite und Zielgenauigkeit. Weitenrekorde wirst du am Bach ja sowieso nicht machen wollen/können. Du solltest mit der Rute den Tiny Fry in deiner näheren Umgebung auf jeden Fall dahin bekommen wo du ihn wilst - klar fliegt so ein 3g Blinker weiter aber diese Weiten braucht man ja in den seltensten Fällen. 

Ich kenne zwar die 6,5 g nicht aber die soll schon ein Brett sein - obwohl man die die bis 5g auch noch nach oben belasten kann. 5g Kopf +3inch Köder geht problemlos. Wenn du wirklich nur ganz leichtes Zeug fischen willst kannst du ja auch die ganz kleine Penzill nehmen, wenn du etwas breiter aufgestellt sein willst nimm die bis 5g. 

Zum Vergleich mit der Mag Pro kann ich leider nichts beisteuern


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

.Die 6.5 g Penzill ist nicht unbedingt ein Brett..eher angenehm straff.Nur halt wahrlich keine UL Rute.Die tendiert eher Richtung -10g,ein LC Swimming Ribster 4  Inch + 5g Jig gehen ohne Probleme..inkl.Anschlag,kleine DD Cranks gehen auch gut,bei sehr kompakten und schwereren Ködern wie ASP Spinnern sogar noch einen Tick darüber..da wirft und führt sie auch ca.12 g noch gut.

Unter 4 g an der Leine passiert da allerdings nicht wirklich viel,was die Rutenaufladung angeht.Das wirft und führt sich selbst mit meiner 3/8 oz. Graphiteleader Bosco deutlich besser.

Die Mitchell,allerdings das Vorgängermodell,fischt ein Angelkollege..fischt sich um 3 g schon passabel.


----------



## BjörnOb (3. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Werde noch mal ne Nacht darüber schlafen und mich dann entscheiden  und berichten.

Grüße


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (5. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hey Leute

Heute war ich mal wieder beim Dealer meines Vertrauens.
Und hatte die Spro Micro Shooter 2.30 m 3-12 g WG 
hat mir auf anhieb sehr gut gefallen. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem netten Stöckchen 


MfG

Tobi


----------



## Identity (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer UL Rute fürs Forellen- und Barschangeln. Welche Rute könnt ihr da aktuell empfehlen? Da sie hauptsächlich zum Forellenfischen genutzt werden soll, darf die Rute nicht zu hart sein. Budget liegt bei etwa 80 Euro.
Mein Angelladen führt leider keine UL-Ruten...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Identity schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer UL Rute fürs Forellen- und Barschangeln. Welche Rute könnt ihr da aktuell empfehlen? Da sie hauptsächlich zum Forellenfischen genutzt werden soll, darf die Rute nicht zu hart sein. Budget liegt bei etwa 80 Euro.
> Mein Angelladen führt leider keine UL-Ruten...
> ...



Empfehlung:
Habe die Schimano Catana CX UL 270 Spinning, mittlerweile erfolgreich mit 0,16er Tubertini UC10 Mono in Betrieb. 30 Euro , einwandfrei fürs UL-Spinnfischen.

Siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4029919&postcount=716


----------



## Identity (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schon einmal danke für die Antwort. Klingt auch ganz gut. Tendenziell würde ich jedoch eher Ruten so um die 2m bevorzugen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo

da fällt mir spontan die Savage Gear Troutizimo 0-7g ein. Feines Rütchen mit einer eher parabolischen Aktion.

Z.B. hier:
http://www.angelmarktballheim.de/savage-gear-troutizimo-2-15m-0-7g.html

P.S.: Hab sie nur kurz selbst gefischt, aber ein Freund hat sie schon die 3te Saison und ist sehr zufrieden. Er fischt hauptsächlich (sehr) kleine Cranks, Minnows und Spinner.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mitchell Mag Pro Spin 1.98  m 2-8 g oder 1,90 m 3-12g die silber/schwarzen mit dem Griff aus EVA/Kork Mix 

Die sind weicher als die neueren EVX oder Extreme mit dem 36 t Blank

Falls eine parabolische Aktion gefragt ist..SPRO Trout Master Spinning oder Trout Master Spinning Fast,jeweils 2,10 m 3-10g


----------



## Identity (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wow, dass sind ja schon eine Menge Vorschläge. Sind die neueren Modelle von Mitchel eher semiparabolisch? Weil ich vermute doch, dass eine semi für mein Vorhaben reichen sollte oder wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Habt ihr vielleicht noch 1-2 Vorschläge für semiparabolische Ruten. Vielen Dank. Super Leute hier


----------



## FranzJosef (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Frage ist doch, welche Koeder Du fischen willst!?
Du kannst fuer Forellenfischen ja auch 1gr-Jig+2,5cm-Kopyto nehmen; dafuer defintiv die 7er TroutiZimo, oder sogar die 5er (Stueckel kuerzer).
Du kannst aber auch 'nen "Power Catcher Plus Squash Minnow 60" (hab' ich naemlich gerade vor mir) nehmen; der wiegt mit Haken 3,2gr, baut fuer die TroutiZimo aber zuviel Druck auf & passt eher an (wie Ruhrfischer schon sagte) 'ne normale 8er MagPro.
Aber um im UL gluecklich zu werden, gibt's nicht sooooooviele vernuenftige 2m-Ruten mit zweistelligem Preis. #6
Dann noch die kleinen Penzill's, sind aber recht straff. Oder 'ne 25gr-DiaboloVI, die hat real 3-10gr, progressiver Blank.
Die 3/18er-BushWhacker von SavageGear vielleicht noch; die ist aber schon wieder (fuer mein Empfinden) ziemlich weich.

PS: Ick sag' ja: Sooooooviel gibt's da gar nicht... |bigeyes


----------



## Identity (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

 ok scheint also 1-2 Ruten zu geben  Ich schaue dann erst einmal und melde mich dann sicher noch die Tage^^ Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die neueren 36 tBlanks der EVX und der Extreme würde ich persönlich ,wenn überhaupt,nur unter extremer Belastung als semiparabolisch ansehen..aber um das zu erreichen bedarf es da schon größerer Gegner ,als die 2-8 g WG das vermuten lassen.Da ist ein 60er Hecht eher Opfer als gleichwertiger Drillpartner..

Eine Wft Penzill 1,85m  -6,5 g (real ca.10g)geht da z.B.bei Belastung eher Richtung semiparabolisch als die Mitchell..angenehm straff aber kein Minibrett von Rute.

Von der Charakteristik sind die 36t  Mitchell Modelle der alten Berkley Pulse sehr,sehr ähnlich.
Ich könnte sogar darauf wetten,daß die Blanks identisch sind.

Die ältere Mag Pro und Mag Pro Light mit dem 24 t Blank sind spürbar softer und gehen auch eher in die Biege,sind dabei aber immer noch mehr als ausreichend.
Für einige Techniken würde ich den Blank sogar bevorzugen.

Troutzimo ginge auch..aber da hat FranzJosef schon recht..hängt ja auch davon ab,was du für Köder bevorzugst..

Semiparabolisch gibts da Rutentechnisch schon noch einiges.Traumhafte jap."area rods"fürs Forellenfischen..nur leider nicht für das Budget.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die neueren 36 tBlanks der EVX und der Extreme würde ich persönlich ,wenn überhaupt,nur unter extremer Belastung als semiparabolisch ansehen..aber um das zu erreichen bedarf es da schon größerer Gegner


Ich habe nur die stärkeren Modelle dieser Mitchells, seh ich aber genauso. Die Anfangsaktion ist mehr ein B, ein ordentliches Fast, relativ ähnlich wie bei Yasei Aspius (weiß) oder CMW SS2, wer das so mag, wird mit den Stöcken sehr glücklich. 
Semiparabol ist oft gar nicht so toll im Einsatz, da die Wurfeigenschaften auf Weite mit kleinern Ködern immer schlechter sind als bei spitzigeren Rutenaktion. Ich fische sehr gerne "unterlastig", also recht kleine Köder an einer stärkeren Rute (manche würden sagen zu stark dafür), aber mit einer Aktion der Formen B (Fast-Taper Curve) oder noch besser A (X-Fast-Taper Curve) geht das ganz ordentlich, und man hat eine sehr große Köderbandbreite zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber mit einer Aktion der Formen B (Fast-Taper Curve) oder noch besser A (X-Fast-Taper Curve) geht das ganz ordentlich, und man hat eine sehr große Köderbandbreite zur Verfügung.



Wobei man mit einer X-Fast allerdings beim Barschangeln auf kurze Distanzen und/oder geringerer Tiefe etwas mehr Gefühl für die Anschlagsdosierung mitbringen sollte..Hau ruck Grobmotoriker dürften sonst damit ein Fiasko erleben..von 10 angeschlagenen Fischen fliegt dir, salopp gesagt ,dann mind.5 x nur die entfleischte Mittelgräte entgegen

Gerade die für Schwarzbarsche konzipierten leichten Peitschen in X-Fast,benötigen beim fischen auf unsere Gestreiften beim "durchladen"ein gefühlvolles Händchen.

Interessant übr.,wie du das handhabst..gab in einem anderen Forum mal die entgegensetzte Variante,nämlich das einige da bei Fast und X-Fast oft auf die gemäßigte "Overload"Variante zurückgreifen um der Rute etwas Biss zu nehmen..wobei ich mich dann aber auch frage,ob die Ruten dann nicht per se zu heavy gewählt waren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bei mir geht es hauptsächlich darum mit der mittelschweren Rute (wenn mit Hechtköder u.a. los) trotzdem UL-Köderchen fischen zu können, sozusagen Aushilfs-UL, und das schaffen z.B. die Stradic MH in 8'1 und 9'1 Fuß bisher sogar sehr gut. #6 
Sind die ersten die wirklich rund und harmonisch das XFast Taper so rüber bringen, dass es bedarfsweise auch soft ist, also der Fisch ganz bleibt. Hängt aber von der selber eingesetzen Power ab, hast schon recht  mit nur Gräte oder nur Lippe bleibt, man kann auch gleich Schnur/Haken/Vorfach ganz abschlagen. Muss man aber nicht


----------



## Identity (14. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo, ich bin es nochmal.  Mir ist klar geworden, dass ich auf jeden Fall Kork-Griffe haben möchte, was die eine oder andere Rute schonmal aus dem Rennen wirft. Zudem bin ich mir mit der Aktion noch nicht ganz sicher...da die Rute sicherlich auch am Forellenteich zum Einsatz kommen wird, darf sie sicherlich nicht zu weich sein, weil man dann nicht genug gegensteuern kann, wenn es reicht voll ist und mal ein größerer Lachs beißt. Zu harte Ruten sind bei der Forelle trotz Mono ja auch nicht ideal, so dass ich mir bei den neuen Mitchel Mags nicht sicher bin, ob diese dann nicht zu stramm sind. Wären dann vielleicht nicht eher progressive Ruten ideal? Köder werden wohl hauptsächlich Wobbler um die 3,5 cm sein...natürlich auch mal Blinker und Spinner in ähnlicher Dimension. Habt ihr da vielleicht einen guten Ratschlag?


----------



## FranzJosef (14. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Paladin Master Class 2-30gr in 210cm.
Du wirst bei Deinen Anforderungen immer das Problem haben, das die zu werfenden Wobbler sehr leicht sind, meist <8gr, oft sogar <5gr. Dafuer brauchst Du eine UL, um vernuenftig auf Weite zu kommen. Wenn Du aber auf Weite (30+m) kommst, bauen die Wobbler (plus Schnurwiderstand) dermassen (fuer UL-Verhaeltnisse) Druck auf, dass die meisten UL's mit der Koederfuehrung in den aeusseren 15m ueberfordert sind, geschweige den 'nen Anschlag durchbringen. Nimmst Du aber die Rute 'ne WG-Klasse hoeher, kommst Du nicht mehr auf die Reichweite, hast dafuer aber eine Auswahl an durchaus geeigneten Ruten.
Du hast das typische Barschanglerproblem, das Menschen haben, die nicht am windgeschuetzten Kanal angeln. 
Ich hab' die gesamte letzte Saison mit der Loesung dieses Problems verbracht. Die ganzen "teuren" Ruten, wie z.B. Rocke in 5-25g, sind zum Barsch-Forellen-Angeln so nuetzlich wie'n Klavier zum Kuhmelken. Die sind so hart im Kreuz, gibt nur Aussteiger etc.

Uebrig bleiben DiaboloVI, 240cm 5-25gr. Ist 'ne reelle 3-12gr, progressiver Blank, der auch wirklich bis in's Handteil arbeitet, aber trotzdem Kraft fuer Hechte bis 80cm hat. Nachteil: Weniger Rueckmeldung als aktuellere Modelle; ist allerdings nur beim Jiggen zu merken, nicht beim Wobbeln. Und betrifft auch nur die aeussersten 10m Wurfweite, alles innere ist voellig ok. Grosser Vorteil: Kostet keine 40€. UND hat Korkgriffe. 

Die einzige Rute, die besser ist (und ich fische) ist die MasterClass.
40T-Blank, voll progressiver Blank. Ab dem Leitring Richtung Griff genug Power fuer Meterfische. Ist 'ne reale 2-12gr, bei TR&CR sicherlich auch15gr. Die Rute ist eigentlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, hat aber einen GROSSEN Nachteil: Die Ringe sind falsch angeordnet.
Bei Paladin scheint man noch nicht diieeeeee Erfahrung zu haben. Die Ringe sind zu gross und an den falschen Stellen. Dadurch wird aus dem original-progressiven Blank ein parabolischer Blank. ICH hab' die Ringe abgemacht, mir neue geholt und entsprechend umgebaut. Dadurch hab' ich jetzt die "perfekte" Rute.
Ich hab' gerade 20 Ruten verkauft, die beiden besten Barsch-Forellen-UL's hab'sch Dir genannt. 

PS: Wer gut und freundlich fragt, bekommt gute und freundliche Antworten. :m
PPS: Wenn Du Dir Ruten ausgeguckt hast, stell' die Namen hier ein, irgendwer kann garantiert was dazu sagen.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (14. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

sind das die paladin ruten, die es auch im lidl-online-shop gibt?


----------



## FranzJosef (14. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab' gerade geschaut: Ist dieselbe Serie. Hatte die Teleskop-/Zielfischruten aber noch nicht in der Hand.
Wie gesagt, die MasterClass' haben den großen Nachteil, dass Paladin wahrscheinlich die Ringe im Hunderttausender Pack gekauft hat, dadurch passen die Ringe nicht wirklich zu den angebenen WG's.
Hab' gerade meine 2/40gr-240cm MasterClass (2 Teile) verkauft. Bei der waren die Ringe nicht zu wuchtig & auch an den richtigen Stellen angebracht´--> progressiver Blank vom Feinsten, einwandfreie Rueckmeldung; war meine leichte Zanderrute (wird durch 'ne Penzill ersetzt). Die 2/30gr-210cm-MasterClass ist deutlich! schlanker als die 2/40gr; allerdings sind die Ringe zu gross/wuchtig/schwer & an den falschen Stellen. Die Blanks an sich sind Weltklasse! Die haben da bestimmt 'n Restsortiment von irgendwas Namhafterem aufgekauft und dann die Ringe selber drangebastelt etc...


----------



## Identity (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke danke, hab nochmal ein paar Ruten rausgesucht:

*Daiwa Sweepfire Ultra Light Spin* 2,1m 2-7g

*Sportex Carboflex Turbo Spi*n 1,8m 0-5g oder 2,1m 0-10g

*Cormoran Black Bull PCC Light Spin* 1,8m 1-7g

*Cormoran Black Bull LRC Ultra Light Spin* 1,95m 1-9g


Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## FranzJosef (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hast Du nicht die Moeglichkeit, irgendwo in 'nem Angelladen probewedeln zu gehen? Dass Du dort nicht Deine Wunschrute zum Wunschpreis bekommst, ist klar. Aber dann koenntest Du hier mal schreiben "Hatte die&die Rute in der Hand, sowas in der Art suche ich".
Die 4 von Dir genannten Ruten liegen zwar alle innerhalb eines WG-Bereiches, sind aber sowas von Birnen&Aepfel...
Faengt schon bei der Laenge an: Zwischen 180cm und 210cm liegen WELTEN!!! Sicherlich sind das nur 30cm auf'm Papier, aber beim Angeln sind die Unterschied teilweise extrem. Kommt auch noch drauf an, wie lang der Griff ist. Gibt UL-Ruten, die sind 180cm mit 40cm Griff. Und dann 210cm-Ruten mit 25cm-Griff. Sind dann beim Angeln auf einmal gefuehlte 60cm Laengenunterschied...
Du solltest wirklich einmal IRGENDWELCHE UL-Ruten in die Hand nehmen, bevor Du fuer 40€ bis 80€ irgendwas bestellst.


----------



## Identity (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Leider nein...mein Angelladen meinte UL-Ruten sind zu speziell und auch in der Umgebung ist die Auswahl begrenzt...mir wäre die Variante natürlich auch lieber.


----------



## FranzJosef (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Identity schrieb:


> Leider nein...mein Angelladen meinte UL-Ruten sind zu speziell


DAS ist genau das, was ich meine: Stellt der sich die richtige UL hin, ist die schnell verkauft. Ist's die falsche, wird er die nie los. Wo UL-Fischen sowieso Nische ist...
Vielleicht kann Dir ja noch jemand bei Deiner Auswahl helfen.


----------



## ede123 (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vielleicht ist eine Ul Rute gar nicht das idealste für deine Bedingungen ? Du könntest auch eine oder 2 Gewichtsklassen höher gehen. Dann könntest du auch Ruten der Länge 2,70m oder 3,00m nehmen mit ca 30 gr Wurfgewicht. Dann fischt du halt die kleinen Dinger mit Sbiro ! ist ja ohnehin üblich am Forellensee und außerdem hast du den dicken Forellen mehr entgegen zu setzen. Was glaubst du denn was ne 5 kg forelle an nem 1,90 stecken veranstaltet? wenn du Pech hast zieht die durch alle Montagen deiner Mitangler, da biste dann erstmal der Held am See


----------



## Identity (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

|supergri So eine Rute hab ich jeodch schon. Wollte schon bewusst diesmal eine kleinere und feinere Rute.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

deine anforderungen decken sich mit meinen "angelmethoden" kann dir daher aus eigener erfahrung meine derzeitige bachrute empfehlen >> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Berkley-Pulse-Spinnrute-602L-183m-2-8g_p52788_x2.htm

hat aber kein korkgriff.

als diese kaputt war, habe ich mich nach einer zweitrute umgeschaut (nicht nur hier). dabei bin ich immer wieder bei
der hier gelandet>> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...E-EVX-632ML-418-SPIN-190m-4-18g_p50413_x2.htm

hat korkgriff

weil aber nur eine ersatzrute gesucht wurde und um flexibler aufgestellt zu sein, ist es dann die hier geworden (gibt es aber auch kürzer in 1,68) >> http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...+spin+702l+2_15_laenge+2_13m_+wg+2_15g/99808/

fängt auch und macht spass, allerdings nicht ganz soviel wie die berkley


----------



## FranzJosef (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die 4/18er MagPro Lite Evx ist 'n ganz schoener Knochen, definitiv kein UL. Und hat v.a. viel zuviel Kreuz...


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

der guten vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass ich das modell 662l mit 2-8gr in 1,79 meinte, am günstigsten hier>>

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231111197471...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

... allerdings hier ohne praxiserfahrung

wer es etwas "schwabbeliger" mag, soll wohl auch bei michel&pezon fündig werden, afaik aus der redoutable-serie.


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Der TE ist hier bestimmt falsch;
 Ich denke er braucht keine UL-Combo
 sondern eine L-Combo.


----------



## Identity (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wie kommst du darauf? Danke für die weiteren Vorschläge und Kommentare.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Er kommt darauf weil der UL Bereich mit Köder bis zu max. 5g definiert ist.


----------



## Identity (15. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Genau die möchte ich ja auch fischen.


----------



## ulfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Im LightRockFishing Bereich gibt es einige Ul Ruten auch längere und schnellere(falls gewünscht)
....nur damit die Auswahl etwas größer wird

als Anregung http://www.artoffishing.co.uk/lrf-light-rock-fishing-tackle/rods-lrf/tubular-hollow


----------



## FranzJosef (16. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vielen Dank, super zum Schnoekern!! |good: :m


----------



## ulfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Gern geschehen,
die Graphiteleader Ruten z.B.: sollen die gleichen Blanks benutzen wie Evergreen bzw. umgekehrt sie sind auch deutlich günstiger.
Nur sind sie alle recht schwer zu bekommen.
Ich liebäugle etwas mit den Yamaga Blanks blue current Ruten
oder auch die Xesta Black Star Serie.
Aber eher im Herbst oder nächstes Jahr.


----------



## buddah (16. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Graphiteleader Veloce Neo reihe ist im BFS Bereich mit das beste was imo am Markt zu bekommen ist.....Preislich auch noch echt im Rahmen!

Ich bin sehr begeistert von meiner bis 7g ML BFS so sehr das ich mir für Jiggen nun auch ne H als Baitcaster geholt habe!! 

Der Kontakt stellt alle mir bekannten Ruten in dn Schatten


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Argento Nuovo treibt mir immer noch ein Grinsen ins Gesicht, einfach ein Katapult und noch dazu mit toller Spitze.

Die Finezza fisch ich gerade ein, konnte aber noch nichts auf die Flossen legen
Genial an ihr ist ihre weiße Spitze bzw. die Spitze an sich
ich brauche gar nicht mehr auf die Schnur zu achten bei Jigs und Gummizeugs man spürt und sieht wie sie sich entlastet und fühlt jeden kleinen Wiederstand und jedes Rumpeln.
Wobbler habe ich bis zum Squirrel 67 gefischt dann ist Schluss


----------



## hwg-73 (18. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Er kommt darauf weil der UL Bereich mit Köder bis zu max. 5g definiert ist.



Wer hat diese Definition festgelegt? Ich frage, weil lt. Threadersteller im ersten Beitrag die Obergrenze bei 10 g liegt.


----------



## Bobster (18. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



hwg-73 schrieb:


> *Wer hat diese Definition festgelegt?* Ich frage, weil lt. Threadersteller im ersten Beitrag die Obergrenze bei 10 g liegt.



Kompliment....zumindest bist Du jemand der sich auch die ersten Seiten bzw. den Anfangströt durchgelesen hat #6

Damals, als der große Angel-Det  diesen Tröt ins Leben gerufen hat, hat auch er die Entwicklung im Bereich UL trotz großer Glaskugel nicht exakt vorher sehen können.
Ganz zu schweigen von der rasanten Entwicklung im Bereich 
Ruten, Schnüre und im speziellen, im Bereich des gerade im Frühjahr und Sommer immer beliebter werdenden fischens mit Ultra-Light-Ködern im Spinnbereich.
Die Kategorisierung in diese Bereiche (UL/L/M/etc.,)
ist schon ganz O.K. !
Die WG-Angaben dürften in *diesem fast 10 Jahren* alten Tröt durchaus der Entwicklung angepasst werden.
Das sollte der mittlerweile unter einem anderem ALIAS hier im AB, eventuell einmal überdenken und offiziell im Eingangströt berichtigen !
Ultra-Light, also das werfen mit Miniwobblern, etc., dürfte sich, nicht nur nach meiner Meinung, sondern auch nach der allgemeinen, geschätzten Meinung vieler USER hier in diesem Tröt im Bereich von -*0g bis +/- 5g* bewegen !

Welches ohne große Diskussionen den Begriff UL nach dem heutigen Stand des zur Verfügung stehenden Materials im großen und ganzen die Sache klar definiert und festlegt.

Also: *Wer hat die Definition festgelegt ?*

*Das hat sich im Laufe der Zeit so ergeben* :m


Eventuell werfen wir uns ja in 10 Jahren "Wattebäusche"
von 0,2g an "Spinnennetzseide" um die Uhren :q


----------



## SnakeEater (18. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja echt, Spinnenseide, wann kommt das?
Dann könnten die Angaben von Berkley mal halbwegs stimmen:q


----------



## Secre7 (22. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Grauvell Teknos Gold 602LL (1,8m 3-12g)
Spro Passion Micro 605

heute gekauft... Die rute ist ganz neu auf dem Markt... Werde berichten


----------



## Birger83 (24. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Huhu,

habe mich durch knapp die Hälfte des Trööts gekämpft, aber noch keine Angabe zu meiner Frage finden können. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine richtige UL-Combo zuzulegen, da ich bisher als kleinstes Rutenmodell bei 5-15g WG gelandet bin, aber die kleinen Köder einfach nicht vernünftig geworfen und geführt werden können.

Ich bin erstmal auf der Suche nach einer Rute und bin bei der Berkley Pulse Evo (2-8g) gelandet. Nun zu meiner Frage: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Pulse und der Pulse Evo, abgesehen vom Preis? Ich konnte auch trotz Google diesbezüglich nichts finden, daher dachte ich ich frage hier mal nach. Rutenempfehlungen können zwar auch gerne abegegeben werden, aber in der Regel artet das schnell aus. 

Danke für eure Hinweise!


----------



## ulfisch (25. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, wenns wirklich UL sein soll.
> MajorCraft X-Ride Mebaru XRS
> Mit solid tip, 0.5-5gr WG und in 7'3" bis 7'9" zu haben.
> War mir noch zuuuuu viel, da wurds ein Eigenbau 0-4gr (real) WG.
> ...


Das war meine Idee#q#h
will ich definitiv auch probieren#6


----------



## Bobster (25. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Hab nen ganz neuen Trend entdeckt, Nymphing mit der Spinne.



Könntest Du darüber noch ein wenig weiter "elaborieren" :q

Foto, Bissanzeiger, Hakengröße, Gewicht, Wurfweite, mit Stahl, etc., #

Nur fürs "Fließgewässer" ?

Danke


----------



## Bobster (25. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ja - vielen Dank ....
 da wird ich doch mal schauen ob ich nicht einige Nymphen bekomme.

 #h


----------



## Bobster (25. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

So, wer suchet der findet :q

 Mir ist aber die Hakengröße nicht ganz so vertraut 

 Welche Größe ist denn für Barsch empfehlenswert ?

 8-10-12...was kann empfohlen werden.

 Danke


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Nichts leichter als das :q
> 
> Man nehme
> - eine wirklich UL taugliche Rute (bei mir 2.10m 0-4gr, unbedingt solid tip)
> ...



Hey super danke Dir, hast du es auch schon mit schwimmenden Fliegen probiert und könntest Du mir das





> unbedingt solid tip


 näher bringen.

mfg

Ule|wavey:


----------



## acker (26. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ob da wohl eine Hegenen - Montage , wie wir sie vom Ufer aus benutzen (am Stillgewässer mit Renkenbestand), imho nicht sinnvoller ist ?

*funzt dann so :*

Die Unterwasserpose wird auf der Hauptschnur etwas oberhalb der Hegene  mit einem Stopper fixiert. Am Ende der Hegene wird wiederum ein Blei eingeschlauft. Das wählt man jetzt so  schwer, daß die Unterwasserpose durch das Blei zum Grund gezogen wird.  Dort richtet sie die Hegene duch ihren Auftrieb auf.

Die Rute wird bei dieser Methode meistens ähnlich wie beim  Brandungsangeln aufrecht hingestellt. Ein Biß macht sich durch heftiges  Wackeln der Spitze bemerkbar. Der Fisch hat sich dann in der Regel schon selber gehakt. Das Fischen mit der  Unterwasserpose erlaubt es, die Hegene sehr weit auszuwerfen. 

Das ganze kann man dann mit einer Feederrute, Winkelpicker, oder leichte Spinn/ Jiggrute -Drope  mit einer Länge von 2,7m auch einfach ala Drop shot über dem Grund tanzen lassen. 
#h


----------



## Bobster (26. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@MAD
 Danke-meine erste Nymphenbestellung geht Sonntag raus.
 Gebastelt mit 1-2g Jigköpfen habe ich gestern und heute 
 Dann kann die UL-Saison ja losgehen #6

 @Acker
 KÖNNTE !...könnte sich als effektiver erweisen...
 aber hier geht's ja um UL-Spinnfischen und da bin ich-wie man liest-schwer begeistert von der Nymphen-Geschichte.


 p.s.
 Letztes Jahr habe ich es sogar geschafft, mit einer Hand voll anfüttern #d, auf mini/micro Twistern mit 2g jighead,
 Klosettdeckel große Brassen zu jiggen #6


----------



## FranzJosef (26. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich es sogar geschafft auf mini/micro Twistern mit 2g jighead, Klosettdeckel große Brassen zu jiggen #6


Ich hatte auf Barsch-UL-CR mit Mini-Twister/Hellgie oefter mal angepixxte 30+cm-Ploetze, war auch nicht schlecht. #6


----------



## ulfisch (26. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Hakengröße meist 8-10.
> 
> Nee, Trockenfliege geht nun wirklich nicht
> Da brauchts dann schon einen Sbiro oder Ähnliches. Geht aber auch prima mit den ganz kleinen um 2-3gr und Trocken- bzw. (sehr schnell daraus werdenden) Nassfliegen, zB auf Döbel an der Oberfläche.
> ...



Vielen Dank Dir für die Erklärung.
Sind also die Blanks normalerweise Tube Blanks und die Spitzen auch und man sollte nach Solid Tips suchen oder muss man auch auf den Blank , also Solid oder Tube, achten, denn da finde ich nie etwas.

Konkret ich fisch mich gerade in die Graphitleader Finezza 862T ein
und ich finde die WW durchaus angemessen würde mir den Blank aber insgesamt etwas flotter wünschen allerdings ist die Spitze genial feinfühlig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich es sogar geschafft, mit einer Hand voll anfüttern #d, auf mini/micro Twistern mit 2g jighead,
> Klosettdeckel große Brassen zu jiggen #6



Das hat doch damals schon R.Lorkowski und sein Knappe erfolgreich gemacht.#6

Die sache mit den Nymphen muss ich weiterverfolgen, klingt interessant.
Schreibt mal wie es damit läuft.


----------



## Birger83 (28. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@M.A.D.: das klingt wirklich echt interessant, auch das mit dem Eigenbau. 

Leider ist davon meine Frage etwas untergegangen, ob vielleicht jemand den Unterschied zwischen der Berkley Pulse und der Pulse Evo kennt.  

Was ich gerne mal probieren würde wäre ein Carolina-Rig mit relativ kleinen Gummiködern. Mal sehen, wie es da um kleine Haken steht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Birger83 schrieb:


> Leider ist davon meine Frage etwas untergegangen, ob vielleicht jemand den Unterschied zwischen der Berkley Pulse und der Pulse Evo kennt.



Die alte Pulse hatte einen anderen Blank.Der war mit dem der jetzigen Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evx und Mag Pro Extreme (36t) identisch.

Bei der Pulse Evo hat man jetzt auf 30t Blank abgespeckt und Fuji K-Alconite Ringe dran.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was das werfen von Nymphen angeht. finde ich das werfen mit der Spinnrute auch ein sehr interessantes Thema, was hier villeicht etwas ausgebaut werden sollte. Da Fliegenfischen momenten keine Alternative für mich ist. 

Nur scheitere ich da an der Rute ein wenig. Die Grundsätze habe ich verstanden, aber das selber bauen ist probierter Weise nicht mein Fall und bauen lassen ist mir das Thema preislich nicht wert.

Hier mal zwei vorschläge was ich mir vorstellen könnte udn die Frage ob das passen würde.

Quantum Exo EXS633M 6'3" Meduim Light Action, Moderate Taper 1/16-3/16oz

oder aber

Quantum Teton TT501ul 5'0" Ultra Light Action Moderate Taper 1/64-1/8oz

Was würde sich denn hierfür eigenen.

Des weiteren mit was für Nymphen fischt ihr Goldkop Tungenkopf? und was bringen die so gesamt auf die Waage?


----------



## Bobster (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Unze (Abkürzung: oz) - Gramm (Abkürzung: g)*​ 1/32 oz =  0,89g 
 1/16 oz =  1,77g 
 1/8 oz =  3,54g 
 3/16 oz=  5,32g 
 5/16 oz=  8,86g 
 3/8 oz =  10,63g 
 1/2 oz =  14,18g 
 5/8 oz =  17,72g 
 3/4 oz =  21,26g 
 1 oz =  28,35g


----------



## Bobster (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also mein Satz verschiedener Nymphen kommt erst in der kommenden Woche....hoffentlich :q

 Gleichzeitig bin ich dann auch voll ins "selbstbinden" eingestiegen und habe mir die diversen dazu benötigten Einzelteile zum "Nymphenbau" bestellt. :m

 An theoretischer Erfahrung habe ich jetzt schon "gewonnen"....
 An "praktischer" Erfahrung dürfte in 14 Tagen dann hier an gleicher Stelle die ersten Feedbacks von mir kommen......
 ...noch ist es bei uns zu kalt  bzw. das Nahrungsaufkommen geht noch nicht in diese Richtung.

 Ich beangel damit große Talsperren, also keine Fließgewässer.
 Ich muss auf "Weite" kommen...das wird sicherlich ein Problem |gr:

 Trotz allem bin ich überzeugt von meinem "CTS-Blank",
 welcher ab 1g sehr gut wirft. In diesem Bereich dürften auch die "Nymphen" liegen und wenn nicht, bringe ich sie in diesen Bereich. Leider muss ich auch mit "Stahlvorfach" fischen, welches an einer Stroft R4 gespleisst ist.

 Alles kein Problem...nur eine weitere interessante Herausforderung #6

 Wie gesagt, über Gewichte, Schnurklassen,  Wurfeigenschaften und Wurfweiten, etc., kann ich erst später berichten.

 1/64 oz sind etwa 0,4g bei der UL Action von Quantum,
 hört sich doch verlockend an :q

 Das wird aber ne  teure Schnur...


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich glaube ich stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch? Wie meinst du das mit der Schnur ?

Na dann werd ich mich demnächst mal umschauen wo ich gefasst Rütchen her bekomme.


----------



## Bobster (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch? Wie meinst du das mit der Schnur ?



 Nun ja, meine Vergleiche , 1 Spule Geflecht, 1 Spule Mono,
 tendieren ganz klar in Richtung "Geflecht" !
 Hier erziele ich die höchste Wurfweite !
 ...und die benötige ich als Talsperren Angler.
 Anders sieht das natürlich am kleinen Bach aus.

 ...und 100 Meter Geflecht ( Stroft GTP :q) mit einer Tragkraft von 2-4kg ist natürlich schon "happig" :m


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

servus,

ich könnte an eine (neue) shimano stradic spin 5'5 ul (1,65m) für 60,- kommen. kurze frage: wenn die wahl zwischen der mitchell mag pro evx und der zuvor genannten liegt. wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden (design spiel keine rolle  ) und warum?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Korkqualität der Mitchell tendiert zwar Richtung "suboptimal" aber der Blank ist 1a..glaube nicht das die Stradic da so ganz mithalten kann.Und den feinen Stecken gibts NEU für 59 bei AMUnd auch noch in 2 Längen erhältlich.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

bei a&m gibt es aber leider in dem von mir gewünschten segment (bis 1,80m und -8gr) nichts. die stradic wäre auch neu vom händler mit garantie.


----------



## FranzJosef (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-MAG-PRO-LITE-EVX-Spinnruten-super-leicht-Alle-Modelle-/231111197471?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&var=&hash=item35cf4d031f

Noch Fragen? 

Entweder Mitchell MagPro Evo/Evx oder Penzill Titan, alles andere ist  Quatsch und wird nur mit deutlichem Verlust wieder verkauft.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Mag...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item338f2e3edb

Die 180cm 8er fuer 48€ inkl. Versand!

So, den Rest kannst'e allein bedienen? #6


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-MAG-PRO-LITE-EVX-Spinnruten-super-leicht-Alle-Modelle-/231111197471?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&var=&hash=item35cf4d031f
> 
> Noch Fragen?



das hatte ich am telefon dem verkäufer auch gesagt. antwort: "muss ein fehler sein, haben wir nicht".was willst du da machen? 



FranzJosef schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Mag-Pro-Lite-Spin-Rute-Steck-2-8-gr-WG-179-cm-Lange-NEU-Orig-/221445504731?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item338f2e3edb



hier scheint die gewichtsangabe nicht zu stimmen, dennoch ein sehr gutes angebot, danke für den tipp #6. 

die penzill ist mir vom wg zu "gering".

hatte meine recherche schon vor 2 monaten abgeschlossen (du siehst, ich kenne google & ebay :vik und da war a&m der günstigste und ich "muss" aus einem bestimmten grund (guthaben aus garantiefall) dort kaufen.


----------



## FranzJosef (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die 1,5-6,5er Penzill ist wie die 8er MagPro Evo vom WG her; ist aber halt nochmal besser.
Du musst bei A&M kaufen, ich schnoeker gleich mal nach 'ner 8er UL in max 180cm. 

SavageGear FinesseRod:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...1sec-Neuheit-2014_c783-784-1168_p74850_x2.htm

AbuGarcia Vendetta:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...TA-562-170m-2-10g_c783-784-1135_p54803_x2.htm

Cormoran UFS:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-25g-Fuji-K-Ringe_c783-784-1152_p72692_x2.htm

Cormoran ULX:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...80m-1-9g-Spinning_c783-784-1152_p72690_x2.htm

Okuma LureMania:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-12g-L-Spin--2sec_c783-784-1157_p59795_x2.htm

Oder halt die MagPro Evx:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...28-SPIN-198m-2-8g_c783-784-1313_p48773_x2.htm

Von den anderen kommt keine an die Evo ran. Wenn ich waehlen wuerde, dann die 8er MagPro Evo. Und danach kaeme es drauf an: Mehr gummilastig, dann die SavageGear, mehr allround, dann die Okuma LureMania. Auf Platz3 dann Cormoran UFS. Die anderen kann man fischen, da wuerde ich allerdings das Geld (wenn's geht) fuer irgendwas anderes ausgeben, denn fuer die Ruten.

Mehr kenne ich leider nicht bzw. kommen die fuer MICH! nicht in Frage. Hoffe geholfen zu haben. 

PS: Die Cormoran UFS fuer 45€ ist schon ein super Angebot; kannst ja mal beim Rutenbauer schnoekern, was allein 6+1 FujiK-Ringe (auf die unterschiedlichen Groessen achten!) kosten; ich glaub' der Leitring ist schon bei 8 oder 10€. Natuerlich Endverbraucherpreis, schon klar, aber trotzdem... Die MagPro's haben "nur" die Alconite's von Fuj. Da sind die K-Ringe schon noch 3 Klassen drueber, auch wenn ich noch nie Probleme mit meinen Alconite's hatte.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

das finde ich sehr cool von dir, vielen dank schon mal. darf auch gerne eine kürzere (aber zweiteilig) sein bzw.ich zahle gerne etwas mehr (10-20 €) drauf, billiger ist auch nicht schlimm :m

ich suche auch mit


----------



## FranzJosef (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das "Problem": Alle Ruten stehen letztlich im Zweikampf mit der 8er-Evo fuer 60€. Die Penzill's kosten pimaldaumen 80€ und sind den Aufpreis auch wert. Ansonsten ist alles untere unterlegen; nicht, weil die Ruten alle schlecht waeren, sondern weil diese im Vergleich zur Evo einfach teuer sind. Wenn ich sehe, dass allein schon 'ne Shimano Alivio 40€ kosten soll.... Ey, echt nicht, sorry... Da leg' ich 20€ drauf und hab' 'nen 36T-Blank mit Fuji-Ringen und genug Kreuz fuer Grossfische.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

vielen dank für die vorschläge!

ich bin im bereich ab 2m und ab 10g schon ganz gut ausgestattet, jetzt suche ich eben zum waten im bach ne kurze (!) rute im ul bereich. meine wahl damals war ebenfalls die 1,79 magpro evx. blöd, dass die bei a&m das teil nicht anbieten.

evtl. kaufe ich die rute woanderst und überlege mir was ich mit dem guthaben anstelle


----------



## FranzJosef (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die einzigen Ruten (und Gummis) die mich echt ueberrascht haben (P/L ist super!), sind die K-Dons von Cormoran; die sind wirklich empfehlenswert & vom P/L her mit MagPro und Penzill auf einer Stufe. Nur von der Leistung her, sind die KDons einen My unter den anderen beiden, aber dafuer halt auch dieses Quaentchen guenstiger.
Ansonsten musst Du halt die kleine Shimano ausprobieren & dann bescheid posten.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

beim gerlinger kostet die 562l (also in 1,79m) gerade 65,-. wer sie günstiger findet, bitte ich um einen hinweis.

somit wären noch bei a&m 60€ platz für eine passende rolle, die die bestehende mitchell advanced mag pro 2500 "verdrängt". darf ruhig so ein mini-teil sein.

zwei bedingungen: max 200gr. und max. 60€


----------



## Bobster (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Endlich sind meine "Jig-Nymphen" angekommen.







 Da bei uns z.Zt. die Barsche auf "kleinst" Twister richtig
 gut beißen, werde ich diese Jig-Nymphen ausgiebig testen.
 Über die Fängigkeit brauche ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Gedanken machen, eher, wie ich die "Auf Weite" bekomme.
 Meine Küchenwaage verweigert Ihren Dienst - 
 weil unter 1 g  ich denke aber, mit Snap, leider auch mit
 "micro-steel-leader" auf deutsch Stahlvorfach, werde ich es mal versuchen.
 Ansonsten schalte ich ein Klemmblei davor.

 Das lange WE kann kommen :m


----------



## FranzJosef (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

DIE sind bestimmt superinteressant. Ich wette, da beissen auch Stichlinge, Ukeleis (Mehrzahl so richtig?) und jede Menge Weissfisch drauf... Da koennte jeder Wurf ein Treffer werden, immer 'ne andere Art von Fisch. :m 

Fuer sowas hatte ich die TroutiZimo in 0/7gr, die ist dafuer genial. 2,5cm-Kopyto+1grJig an Braid gab Reichweiten von 25+m. :m
Leider sind hier die Wetterbedingungen extrem selten gut genug fuer diese Art der Angelei. :c


----------



## ulfisch (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Endlich sind meine "Jig-Nymphen" angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geilo, haben will:m


----------



## Bobster (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Geilo, haben will:m



Gibbet bei Ibäääh |wavey:
Ab morgen sollen die sintflutartigen Regenfälle erlahmen,
dann werde ich mal testen gehen und Euch berichten.


----------



## ulfisch (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

bestellt


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Also bei schwierigsten Bedingungen, Regen und Wind,
 klappte es mit Mono und angebundener Jignymphe recht gut auf Weite zu kommen.
 Ich denke so 10 Meter habe ich geschafft.
 Mit Geflecht und Flexonit (2,5kg) und einem Snap
 funktionierte es "bestens"!
 Richtig begeistert war ich über das " Spiel" der Jignymphe 
 im Snap - ganz große Klasse !
 Also, so ein Rapala-Knoten ist schon wichtig um der Jignymphe spiel im Hakenöhr zu verleihen.
 Einfach anknoten ist nicht zu empfehlen !
 Ein SNAP der Größe 000 (4,5kg) passt durchs Öhr und verleiht der Jignymphe ein wunderbares Spiel - für die, welche nicht so kleine SNAPS haben, tuts der Knoten, aber Spiel muss sein !

 So, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das entsprechende Wetter...........;+
 Die Barsche haben zwar gut gebissen, aber für die Jignymphe war es dann doch etwas zu heftig.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

warum nimmst für die Jignympfen nicht was Fusselruten
 ähnliches ?


----------



## Bobster (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> warum nimmst für die Jignympfen nicht was Fusselruten
> ähnliches ?



 ...was ist denn "Fusselruten ähnlich" #c


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Eine "Fusselrute" ist eine Fliegenrute.


----------



## evader (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen, für meine UL-angelei habe ich WFT Penzill 1-5g Einteilign (Spinn) ca. 1,8m. Mit dieser und einer kleinen 1000er Rolle fische ich mitlerweile auf alles und habe mit Ihr von 50er Zander bis 40er Barsch rausbekommen, waren jedes mal Hammer Drills!

Nun würde ich mich gerne an der Baitcaster-Geschichte versuchen und auch hier möglichst leicht fischen. Rolle soll eine Quantum Smoke 101 werden mit 176g und dazu eine WFT Penzill 2,5-7g, weil eine leichtere als BC-Version habe ich nicht gefunden.

Kann mir jemand was über die WFT Penzill 2,5-7g BC sagen? Habe nur flüchtig gelesen das sie extrem Hart ausfallen sollen, mich würde interessieren wie sie im Gegensatz zu meiner 1-5g ausfällt, noch viele härter!? Hat jemand für mich da Infos`?

Welche Alternativen gibt es für BC Rollen im Bereich BC-UL-Ruten?

MfG


----------



## Bobster (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Eine "Fusselrute" ist eine Fliegenrute.



Man lernt halt nie aus 
 Danke


----------



## glavoc (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@ evader - weiß nicht so recht, ob du mit oben genannter Rolle so leicht fischen kannst...kenne die Smoke 101 nicht...
DIE NEUE FINESSEREEL ist wohl diese hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286504

günstiger und fast jenauso leichte Köderwerferrolle:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286506

& nein, werde nicht vom Shop gesponsort^^

Oder wirft die Quantum smoke101 tatsächlich ab 3g ??
lg


----------



## evader (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ evader - weiß nicht so recht, ob du mit oben genannter Rolle so leicht fischen kannst...kenne die Smoke 101 nicht...
> DIE NEUE FINESSEREEL ist wohl diese hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286504
> ...



Hmm viel erfährt man über die Smoke nicht, aber sie soll schon gute Lager haben, zur not tausche ich sie aus und entferne die Dichtlippen (bremsen deutlich), dazu ne Dünne Schnur und ne halb befüllte Spule und es sollte kein Prob. Sein... 

Aber um die Rolle ging es mir nicht  Sondern um die Rute, will damit Vertikal Dropshoten sowie C&T-Rig und auch kleine Illex SQ 61er werfen, so ziemlich das was ich mit meiner 1-5g WFT Spin mache... daher meine Frage ob die WFT 2,5-7g BC deutlich steifer als die 1-5g Spin ist, weil die 1-5g mir schon steif genug ist...


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Smoke und UL angelei passt so gut zusammen wie ein 5/0 offset Haken am 5cm Kopyto. Ok der Vergleich mag jetzt etwas extrem klingen, aber er passt schon.

Ich habe die Smoke letztes Jahr an meiner Square Bill Kpmbo ab 1/4oz gefischt, diese unteren Gewichte lassen sich noch gut werfen 5g auch noch bei vernünftigen Bedingungen. 
Die Smoke 101 ist halt eine typische US Baitcast, welche einfach nicht für das UL angeln ausgelegt. Selbst unter Lagertuning und einer Tuningspule wird das nicht wirklich ein Spaß, aufgrund des doch sehr groben und Robusten Getriebe wird, man aus dieser Rolle nie eine UL Rolle erzwingen können.
Wenn es denn tatsächlich für die Gewichtsklasse eine Baitcast sein soll, dann muss man schon bei Shimano oder Daiwa schauen, gerade in Richtung Japan Modelle gibt es dort einige für dieses Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Bobster (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Etwas provokant aber durchaus absolut nicht realitätsfremd
 kann man sagen, das eine Stationärrolle im UL-Bereich fast jeder BC überlegen ist !
 Wie schon von *Bomber-Pilot* erwähnt würde ich mich dann auch nach Japan orientieren, z.B. die Pixis, etc. werfen so etwas, dazu noch ne Z.B. Major Craft als Rütchen.
 Naja, ist schon fast ein Gebrauchtwagen :q

 Anders sieht es natürlich im L-Bereich aus,
 da werfe ich auch mit meiner Curado noch 5g


----------



## Scuttlebutt (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der *Kogha Master Tool Ultrafast*?

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...r-tool-ultrafast-spinnrute/detail.jsf?reset=0

Ist zwar quasi ne Eigenmarke aber für den Preis ab aktuell knapp 45€ schon reizvoll.


----------



## Hann. Münden (7. Juni 2014)

*Daiwa Tournament Braid 8 0,08mm Schnur nicht zu empfehlen*

Kurze Meldung zur UL-Schnur: Von der Daiwa Tournament Braid 8 0,08mm hört man ja regelmäßig von starken Perrücken.
Hatte die mir gestern für meine UL-Kombi gekauft und heute gingen bereits *die kompletten* 135m (39,90€) wegen unlösbaren Perrücken in den Schrott , trotz schwerer Köder zum "vorsichtigen Einwerfen", trotz nicht überfüllter Rolle, trotz guter Rolle(Wickelbild). 

War ein teurer Testspaß ! Von meiner Seite rate ich vom Kauf der 0,08er-Schnur ganz klar ab !


----------



## ulfisch (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Doof, die hatte ich mal ins Auge gefasst.
Danke für die Info, habe für meine LRF Rute mal ne 2KG Nanofil bestellt, habe eh immer FC davor, da dürfte das gehen.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich ähnliche Probleme bekomme.


----------



## Hann. Münden (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Doof, die hatte ich mal ins Auge gefasst.
> Danke für die Info


Keine Ursache...
Ja doof, vor allen weil ich alle mögl. "hausgemachten" Tüdel-Störfaktoren(wie oft im Netz beschrieben) im Vorfeld beseitigt hatte.
War halt wiedermals ein schnellentschlossener Kauf im Angelladen, mit der Daiwa 0,08er. 

Die Wurfweite war genial,mit der Schnur. Selbe Wurfweite an der UL-Rute wie mit der Tubertini UC10 0,16mm Mono, die ich bisher für das Angeln mit Spinnern gebrauchte.

Hatte Anfang der Woche einen mittelgroßen Rapfen auf etwas Distanz verloren. Eventuell nicht richtig auf Entfernung gehakt, obwohl Spinner auf Zug in Verbindung mit Monoschnur eigentlich ausreichend wäre und auch sonst war. Brauche für das Angeln mit Spinnern und _ für eine sehr gute Wurfweite (entgegengesetzt mancher UL-Meinungen)_, nun eine dehnungsarme Schnur(Geflochtene). Von den Stroft GTP R1er Schnüren hatte ich auch hin und wieder was von Loops und Perrücken gelesen. Aber nicht so oft, wie von der 0,08er Daiwa. Benutze mit Zufriedenheit an der schweren Spinnrute die GTP R7. Versuche jetzt einfach mal eine Powerpro 0,10mm. Die ist stärker als eine Daiwa Tournament 0,10mm, wie ich im Laden feststellen konnte. Vielleicht ist sie von der Wurfweite für mich noch ausreichend. Gibts gerade bei Zesox (in grün)zum Sonderpreis 8Cent/m (135m /16 Euro inkl . Versand). Die 16Euro machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. An die ganz dünnen Geflochtenen wage ich mich nicht mehr ran, nach diesem Reinfall mit einem der "Mercedes` der Schnüre" :m .


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

40€ fuer 135m Schnur... Meine Frexxe... #t
Jeder soll sein Geld nach seinem eigenen gut Duenken ausgeben, dass mein' ich nicht... :

Ey, ick fisch' 10er Sufix Matrix Pro und 12er Sufix Performance und sind beide nicht schlechter als die PP (die Performance ist definitiv besser), kosten aber inkl. Versand nicht einmal die Haelfte der Daiwa 8Braid. Wobei es die 8Braid auch schon wieder fuer unter 20€/100m (inkl. V) im Netz gibt, allerdings von der Grossrolle.

Sufix Performance in 6lb 135m fuer 14€, damit kann man 1gr-Jigs mit 2,5cm-Kopytos auch richtig weit (20+m) feuern:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sufix-Performance-Braid-0-12mm-135m-geflochtene-Schnur-/331218812884?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item4d1e2dffd4
Ist out-of-the-box ein wenig steif, aber nach 3 oder 4 Dutzend Wuerfen gibt sich das und dann (fuer mich) perfekt. 
Und da gibt's keine (zumindest bei mir) keine Peruecken. Zumal ich damit auch 5gr-CR fische und da auch mal lose Schnur aufnehme etc etc. #6


Ansonsten die Sufix Nano Braid, die ist RICHTIG duenn, kostet allerdings auch 25€/100m. #t


Beste Weiten natuerlich mit der Nanofil, ist ja von der "Konsistenz" wie eine Mono, dementsprechend sind die Reichweiten. Ich hatte die 8er Nanofil ("4kg") da, damit feuerte ich soweit, wie mit guter FC-ummantelter 14er Mono. Nachteile der Nanofil sind ueberall zu lesen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Nanofil kein Salz-/Brackwasser abkann, hatte einfach mittendrin Abrisse von UL!!!!-Gummi's. |uhoh:


----------



## Hann. Münden (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Nanofil kein Salz-/Brackwasser abkann, hatte einfach mittendrin Abrisse von UL!!!!-Gummi's.


 Das wäre ein Nogo. Fische u.a. auch an Deutschlands salzreichstem Fluss(Werra).
Ansonsten danke für den Sufix Tipp(link). Bei 2,7kg würde mich der reale Durchmesser der 0,12er interessieren.


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mich hat meine Nanofil am ersten Tag keinen Koder gekostet. Am naechsten Tag beim Auswerfen Abriss. 3x. Nach Hause (ich wohn' direkt am Bodden), alles kontrolliert (Spitzenring, Knoten etc etc) und 20m runtergenommen, den Rest auf Beschaedigungen kontrolliert, nix. Und ich ab hier keine Hindernisse. Alles okay. Wieder an's Wasser, wieder 5x Abrisse. Wohl gemerkt, an der UL!. Kleingummi an 5gr-Jigs...
Dann hab' ich die Nase voll gehabt. War uebrigens auch extra 'ne originale 135m-Spule, wegen Umspulen etc... ICH bin geheilt. 
(Die Wurfweite ist natuerlich enorm! Aber es kann nur am Salz gelegen haben. Mal googlen, gibt noch mehr, die das so empfinden.)

Die 12er Performance ist so dick wie 20er Mono und rund.
Die 10er Matrix Pro wird platt und ist 'n My dicker.

Wobei ich mich immer frage, warum ist das Rundsein so wichtig? Ich fische mit der mittlerweile platten 10er Matrix Pro ohne Probleme. |kopfkrat#c


----------



## Hann. Münden (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Die 12er Performance ist so dick wie 20er Mono und rund.


 Danke für die Info


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ach blöd, na dann fische ich die Nanofil halt hier.
Von der Sufix habe ich schon mal gutes gehört....werde ihr ne Chance geben danke Dir.

mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## FranzJosef (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie dick die 0.06 Stren MicroFuse in Monomaß ist? Gefuehlt bzw. verglichen natuerlich, nicht mikroskopisch ausgemessen.
Ich bin am Ueberlegen, ob ich die 11€ fuer 100m (inkl. V) bei eBay ausgebe oder lieber beiseite lege und mir bei Gelegenheit die Sufix NanoBraid fuer 25€/100m hole, wo ich schon begrabbeln konnte, dass diese EXTREM duenn ist... Die außereuropaeischen Spulen der NanoBraid haben bei 0.04mm -1,3kg Tragkraft angegeben, die ist wirklich duenn. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die MicroFuse mit 0.06 und 4,4kg-Angabe da mithalten kann?? #c


----------



## FranzJosef (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Sieht ja wirklich duenn aus, meine Frexxe... Haette ich nun nicht mit gerechnet. Top, Danke MAD! :m
Sieht ja aus wie 14er Monomaß, das ist aber schon extrem gut...
Nun ist die Frage, ob mein Interesse an der NanoBraid 25€ wert ist. 
Na, diesen Monat nicht mehr, aber bei Gelegenheit...


----------



## ulfisch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich habe mir die Nanobraid in 0,04mm oder besser 2,8Kg
bestellt, ich hoffe nur die haben die 1,3Kg die auf dem Bild sind, nicht einfach in Pfund umgerechnet und dann wieder KG dahinter geschrieben|kopfkrat

Ich gebe mnal einen kleinen Bericht ab, wenn sie da ist.#h


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Vom Laden-Begrabbeln wuerde ich ja sagen, dass die 04er NanoBraid irgendwas in Richtung 14er Mono duenn ist, vielleicht sogar 12er. Das ist schon 'ne 3lb-Schnur. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die kg-Angabe nur fuer den europaeischen Markt verdoppelt wurde. 

PS: Ich fisch' uebrigens nur noch Sufix-Schnuere. 
PPS: Mit welcher UL MUSST Du denn mehr als 2lb Druck aufbauen koennen? |kopfkrat
Ich hab' eigentlich nur Sorge wegen dem Abrieb, die Tragfaehigkeit im UL-Bereich ist (m.M.n.) voellig ausreichend.


----------



## ulfisch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

ach und die 0,12mm Daiwa tournament 8Braid multicolor
mal sehen sie wird ja recht gelobt.
für 50 Euro+Versand für 300m....das geht noch, Stroft wäre immer noch teurer gewesen.


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Na, DA bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. Waere meine Alternative zur Sufix Performance gewesen...

PS: Aber schon krass, mit was fuer Preisen man sich heutzutage abgefunden hat...
 #t


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Stimmt schon mit den Preisen, Sufix(Nano), Daiwa T8-Braid und Stroft nehmen sich da nicht viel.


Die Sufix Nanobraid ist angekommen und wirkte auf den 1. Blick noch dünner als die Berkly Nanoirgendwas ist sie aber nicht .
Die Berkley ist natürlich runder und minimal glatter die Sufix ist ganz eindeutig nicht rund aber das sind geflochtene bei dem Durchmesser ja nie, sie macht aber einen guten Eindruck bin mal gespannt wie sie sich schlägt.

Beide sind aber wirklich superdünn wie Spinnfäden.
Ich berichte in ein paar Monaten mal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab fürs feine z.Z.den Faden im "Testbetrieb":

http://m.angelsport.de:80/__WebShop.../savagear-finesse-hd4-braid-schnur/detail.jsf

Erste Eindrücke nach 3 Wochen durchaus positiv,wirft sich super.
Verbindung zum FC per Schlagschnurknoten etwas schwieriger als bei der Sufix Performance da die HD4  (zumindest im Neuzustand) sehr glatt ist.

Angegebene Tragkraft bei der dünnsten Version (3.3 kg)scheint etwas hoch gegriffen.Der archaische Federwaagentest brachte etwas über 2 kg.

Grössere Testkandidaten fehlten an der Schnur +2-8 g Mitchell Mag Pro Lite leider noch.


----------



## FranzJosef (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Find' ich ja gut, dass es doch noch genug Angler gibt, die abseits der marketingtraechtigen Marken ausprobieren & fuendig werden! 
Und auch noch andere daran teilhaben lassen!! :m :m


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Power Pro 0,10, Shimano Catana CX 2,70m UL 1-11g, Abu Garcia Sorön SX40 ist jetzt zu meiner tüdellosen Weitwurf-UL(L)-Kombi geworden.
Die Abu-Rolle hat ein perfektes Wickelbild. Wahrscheinlich hatten sich die ehem. Daiwa-Rolle und die 0,08er Daiwa-Braid-Schnur "gebissen". Die SX40 passt mit ihren knapp 300g besser zu der 2,70m Rute. Die Power Pro 0,10 ist nicht rund, verdrallt sich, lässt sich aber gut werfen. Machen wir uns nix vor - auf Dauer ist eine Schnur durch ein Verdrallen, Plattwerden anfälliger für ein Ausfransen und somit auch ein Nachlassen der Tragkraft eher gewährleistet, als bei einer runden Schnur, deren Geflechtstränge nicht untereinander noch zusätzlich kontraproduktiv gegeneinander scheuern(verdrehen, platt werden, zusätzl. Dehnung). Die Qualitätsunterschiede(auf Dauer) sehe ich bei einer anderen Rute, mit der runden Stroft GTP, vs einer ehem. platten Power Pro Schnur.


----------



## Trane (15. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab mal ne Frage zu nen UL Rute

Ich Hab im moment die Fox Rage Ultron Street Jig & Spin 213cm 10-35g,nur leider 1 teilig, und irgendwie find ich die für barsch zu hart, so ist es eine Top rute, köder fisch ich 1,2,3er Mepps kleine Wobbler bis 9cm und gerne hätte ich eine 2 teilige Rute wegen dem transport .

war am überlegen ob es ne Gunki Kaze 2-7g wg werden soll,jemand erfahrung damit?

Preis klasse sollte bei 60-80€ bleiben

bei mir im gewässer Kanal und Lippe gibt es zwar auch grosse Fische,aber im moment fang ich barsche bis 30cm und die sollen auch mal spass an der rute bringen,habe auch viele aussteiger bei der Fox. glaube es liegt daran das die rute zu Hart ist.


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

...also 10g-35g ist ja wohl nicht UL :m

 ...dich für eine 2-7g WG zu entscheiden ist schon mal eine vernünftige Sache...obwohl für die Puristen das nun auch nicht gerade UL ist :q.

 Rute ?...kenne ich nicht


----------



## Trane (15. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

lach,ja da hast du wohl recht,ja man kann hier leider sehr viel lesen,aber schon mal gut das ich mit meinen 2-7g gut liege 

danke schon mal dazu,dann warte ich mal auf weitere antworten


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Trane schrieb:


> ......habe auch viele aussteiger bei der Fox. glaube es liegt daran das die rute zu Hart ist.



Fische teilweise auch ne 10-30g Gufi-Rute auf Barsch.
 Je nachdem was ich so vorhab...
 In dem Falle ist es aber m.M.n. ratsam, *hinter dem Stahlvorfach, *einen Meter Mono zwecks Pufferung nachzuschalten.
 Das "entspannt" die ganze Sache falls Du mit geflochtener
 angelst: ansonsten mit der 2. Spule Mono fischen.
 Dann geht das...


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Trane schrieb:


> .....
> war am überlegen ob es ne Gunki Kaze 2-7g wg werden soll,



Gunki Furunki...
 ach so, es ist also eine P&M.

 Damit macht man eigentlich nix verkehrt mit.

 Gerne werden in diesem Preissegment auch die Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Sachen gekauft...auch gut !

 Aber nicht vergessen....die UL-Saison neigt sich dem Ende


----------



## Trane (15. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wenn ich das inet richtig studiert habe,gibt es die P&M  garnicht in 2-7g ist wohl nen schreib fehler aber studiere weiter  3-12 g soll sie wohl sein.

Ihr schreibt einfach alle viel zu viel soviele ruten gelesen  ,jetzt klingt die WTF Penzill Titan 1,5-6,5 sehr gut,

Passt sie zu den  köder: Mepps 1,2,3 er und wobbler bis 9cm.

Ul kann man im Herbst doch auch noch oder irre ich mich da?

Früher dachte ich immer eine Spinnrute reicht alles ab zudecken,heute nehme ich zum spinnen fast soviel mit wie zum ansitzen xD verrückt 

Nur die kleinen barsche sollen einem ja auch spass bereiten,

Wie sieht es mit strömung, wurfweite aus bei so einem geringen wurfgewicht?

Schönes wochenende tight lines


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bobster meinte UL im klassischen Sinne..Kleinstköder.Und Wobbler bis 9 cm oder 3er Mepps zählen da eigentlich nicht mehr zu.Das wären bereits KuKös für ML Ruten oder je nach Wobblertyp sogar L Klasse..mit dem werfen des Wobblers allein ist es ja nicht getan.

"Richtige" UL Köder punkten i.d.R.im Frühjahr-Sommer.Brutzeit=Kleinstköderzeit.DIE Zeit für Kleinstgummis am Microjig und Wobblerchen.Alles darüber hinaus bis ca.3 Inch Größe funzt als ganzjährige Kompromisslösung auch ganz gut.

Die -6.5g Penzill ist keine echte -6.5g.Da hat WFT bei der Klassifizierung der Penzills "ins Klo"gegriffen.Die -6.5 g sowie die -15g verpacken deutlich mehr.Wer mit der -6.5 g "echtes"UL betreiben will,wird damit nicht sooo glücklich werden,die wird erst zwischen 3.5-5 g+ Köder munter.

Eher fast eine Rute der 3/8 oz.Klasse.Wobei da 9 cm Wobbler auch schon über dem Führungstechnisch machbaren liegen..reine Oberflächenwobbler mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Trane (16. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Puh kompliziert  

Also sollte ich zu kleineren ködern zurück greifen,das auch barsche bis 30cm spass machen?


----------



## Hardiii (16. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Barsche bis 30 cm kannst du auch mit na rute bis 15g spass haben


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Trane schrieb:


> Puh kompliziert
> 
> Also sollte ich zu kleineren ködern zurück greifen,das auch barsche bis 30cm spass machen?



Überhaupt nicht kompliziert
Du zäumst nur das Pferd von hinten auf..


----------



## nookieone (18. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Bobster Wie tüdelst du dein Titan/Flexonit an die Geflochtene?


----------



## Bobster (18. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



nookieone schrieb:


> @Bobster Wie tüdelst du dein Titan/Flexonit an die Geflochtene?



Schon 1000x beschrieben hier im AB
Meine Methode:

von unten |supergri
1.Snap
2.Pitzelbauerring
3.Titan geknotet / Flexonit "getwizzelt"
4. Pitzelbauerring
5. Stroft GTP "gespleißt" !

...anschließend alle Verbindungen mit einem *"Hauch"*
von flüssigem Latex versehen :q

....unwiederstehlich :m


----------



## nookieone (19. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hmm... Das "Spleißen" gestaltet sich sehr mühselig, schon beim typ R1, gibs da irgendwie nen trick oder so was?


----------



## Bobster (19. August 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



nookieone schrieb:


> Hmm... Das "Spleißen" gestaltet sich sehr mühselig, schon beim typ R1, gibs da irgendwie nen trick oder so was?



Geduld - erste Anglerpflicht :m

 Also mir geht das recht flüssig von der Hand.
 'hab gerade erst wieder ne R1 mit 15 Stichen gespleißt #c
 Mit einer sehr kleinen Nähnadel/Sticknadel und dunklem/hellen, weichen Untergrund fürs bessere sehen....

 Ansonsten bleibt nur knoten, wobei man das Titan oder das Stahlvorfach dann direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten kann.


----------



## Spinnpetri (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt auch seit einiger Zeit mit einer Ultraleicht-Kombo unterwegs und habe viel Spass damit. Hier mein Setup:
  Ich nutze eine Savage Gear LRF 2.4m 2-12g Rute mit einer Shimano Rarenium 1000 Rolle. Gerade von der Rute bin ich sehr begeistert, auch weil sie etwas länger ist als andere Ultraleicht-Ruten und ich dadurch ganz passabel werfen kann. Die Rute ist wirklich sehr weich, was ich aber nicht als Nachteil empfinde, denn ich fühle wirklich jeden Zupfer und kann die Fische schön gefühlvoll ausdrillen.
  Ich nutze eine geflochtene Schnur (0.1mm Nanofil) an die ich über einen Doppel-Uni-Knoten ca. 1.5m Berkley Fluorocarbon Vorfach knüpfe. Das lange Vorfach soll gegen Abrieb schützen und ist weniger auffällig als die Geflochtene. Nachteil ist aber, dass der Verbindungsknoten beim Auswerfen etwas an den Ringen scheuert, weshalb ich den Knoten auch immer mal wieder kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls neu knoten muss. Die Alternative wäre ein kürzeres Vorfach…
  An das Fluorocarbon knote ich über einen Grinner-Knoten einen kleinen Karabiner. An den Karabiner hänge ich einen Wobbler (Sprengring entfernt) oder einen Spinner/Blinker (mit einem Wirbel am Sprengring). Meist rüste ich von Drillingen auf Einzelhaken (_[FONT=&quot]Gamakatsu[/FONT]_ LS-3423F) um, den Fischen zuliebe. Wenn ich Hechtgefahr wittere hänge ich einfach zusätzlich ein 6kg 50cm Flexonit-Vorfach (ohne Wirbel, nur mit Karabiner am Ende) dazwischen. Dropshot Montagen hänge ich über einen Wirbel an den Karabiner. 
  So, das ist mein Senf zum Ultraleicht-Fischen und ich hoffe, damit diesen Thread zu diesem interessanten Thema wieder etwas zu beleben.
LG Spinnpetri[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## ulfisch (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

:vik:
gut so


----------



## Roque030 (16. April 2015)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mal nebenbei meine Gerätschaften um 2015 auch mal was dazu zu sagen 

1. Major Craft Volkey 662ml, 1,98m, 1-7 Gramm WG
Shimano Rarenium 2000 mit 0,8 mm

2. Major Craft Go Emotion 662ML, 1,98m, 3-11 Gramm WG
Shimano Ultegra 2000S mit 0,8 mm


Tight lines,

Roque


----------



## psymon89 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Combo:
Spro Micro Game 70ul 210cm 0.6-8gr.
Abu sx10 rolle mit .10er Nanofil und .18er fluoro
Top Combo, drillte schon einen 75er hecht damit!
:vik:


----------



## DanTje3008 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Meine Combo:
SPRO ADDICTION Micro Crank 198 3-18gr ultrafein
Shimano Stradic Ci4 1000FA
Starke Rolle und Rute ging mir letztens ein 1,22m und 19kg schwerer Hecht ans Ufer


----------



## Wizard2 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

meine ul combo:
shimano diaflash uls 0,3-7g
shimano stradic ci4 1000
Power Pro 0.08 
 hab damit schon kl. Dorsche,  shellfisch, köhler in Norwegen im Fjord gefangen, und ein Riesen lippfisch aber auch schon karpfen auf schwimmbrot etc


----------



## WND (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Servus,
fischt jemand die Hearty Rise New Evolution und kann etwas darüber berichten?
Speziell die 602L. 

Wollte mir die WFT Penzill Nano Spin 2,5-7 zulegen, bis ich auf die HR gestoßen bin.


----------



## Teddy.exe (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier mal meine liebste  barsch UL (L)  Combo :

Rute: Tailwalk del Sol 1,5-14g & 1.90m
Rolle: Daiwa caldia 2000a mit 0.08mm daiwa 8 braid 


Wirklich eine klasse Combo,  im letzten Jahr ließen sich damit etliche barsche und Hechte (Beifang)  verhaften.  Rute hat wirklich ein starkes Rückgrat, 86cm Hecht war am Kanal kein Problem zu landen.  Aber auch kleine barsche machen wirklich sehr Spaß. Ist mittlerweile meine Lieblings peitsche für die barsch Angellei.


----------



## MIG 29 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nichts für Ungut aber, bist du sicher dass 1,5-14 g bzw. 1,8-14g Wg eine UL/L Combo ist ? Sieht mehr nach ML Combo aus.


----------



## geomujo (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wenn meine beiden neuen bestellten Rollen nächste Woche kommen sieht mein UL-Lineup so aus:

 1) Abu Garcia Eradicator Mebaru EMS-762ULT-TKR + 15 Daiwa Luvias 2004 + Schnur offen
(2,29m / 0,4-6g / Fast / 1,0mm Tubular  Tip)



2) Abu Garcia Salty Stage Ajing SXAS-772LT-KR + Mitchell Mag Extreme 500 + Daiwa T8 0,08mm
(2,31m / 0,1-10g / Fast / 1,2mm Tubular Tip)



3) Abu Garcia Eradicator Ajing EAS-72MHS-TKR + Abu Revo Premier Spin 20 + Schnur offen
(2,18m / 0,2-10g / Regular-Fast / 1,0mm Solid Tip)



1) ist für Wobbler und Würmer bis 5g ideal
2) verträgt etwas größere Wobbler bis 7g
3) reinrassige UL-Jigge ausschließlich für Gummiköder

Die Varianten 1) und 2) sind sehr sehr weiche Ruten, 3) ist eine stramme Rute mit fester Spitze und sehr hartem Rückgrat. Alle Ruten wiegen teils deutlich unter 100g. Alle Ruten mussten importiert werden. Die Mag Pro Extreme wird nach diesem Jahr ersetzt (zu schlechtes Material).


----------



## geomujo (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Combo #1 ist fertig: UL in Perfektion*
Frisch vom Zollamt: Daiwa 15 Luvias 2004
Letztes Jahr vom Zollamt: Abu Garcia Eradicator Mebaru Costum EMS-762ULT-TKR "Verdict Man"
Schnur: Sufix Nanobraid 0,06mm

Pics













+ selbstgebaute (angepasst) Plastikhülle - dass kommt dann so ins Futteral mit montierter Rolle


----------



## RayZero (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schickes Röllchen |bigeyes #6


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ideal für das Bachangeln bei beengten Verhältnissen:

Pezon & Michel Redoutable Mini Spin 150 1,50m 2-7g

http://www.angel-domaene.de/pezon-michel-redoutable-mini-spin-150-1-50m-2-7g--13095.html

Kurzbericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4510588&postcount=12


----------



## geomujo (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder und wir sind alle glücklich


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*













Heute lief mir bei Askari eine günstige Abu Cardinal STX10 über den Weg.


----------



## geomujo (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Was macht die Cardinal für nen Eindruck?


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Was macht die Cardinal für nen Eindruck?



Ich habe heute etliche 1000er Rollen in der Hand gehabt und durchgeorgelt.
Dabei war die Cardinal STX10 FD die wertigste mit dem besten Rundlaufcharakter(im Preissegment bis 70 Euro). Nix eiert, wackelt. Einmal leicht gedreht und die Rolle hört nicht auf zu orgeln.


----------



## geomujo (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Klingt ja ganz gut wie auch das sehr geringe Gewicht.
Nur die Bilder sind estwas  - sagen wir mal bescheiden


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Nur die Bilder sind estwas  - sagen wir mal bescheiden


 Extra für dich gemacht, nun auch noch meckern |bla: - Aber was will man auch schon sehen? #c  Das Ding ist 1,50m, hat 7 kleine Ringe, die wichtigsten Eigenschaften der Rute stehen in meiner Beschreibung, weitere Fotos gibt es bei P&M.


----------



## geomujo (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich meinte auch mehr die Rolle. Auf der Abu-Seite sind die Bilder auch nicht so toll. Daher die Anfrage nach Realo-Bildern.

Trotzdem danke für die Mühe 
1,50m ist schon krass kurz - zum Waten allerdings wohl ideal. Die Beringung schaut gut aus.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. April 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch mehr die Rolle. Auf der Abu-Seite sind die Bilder auch nicht so toll. Daher die Anfrage nach Realo-Bildern.


Schalte auf 720p, guckst du Cardinal STX Rolle in HD  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV7QRdrMSTY
http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs...2013/11/27/abu-garcia-cardinal-im-praxistest/

Nachtrag:
Ich besitze ebenso die Abu Garcia Sorön SX40 und SX70.
Die nehmen sich alle von der Qualität nix.
Deswegen ging heute kein Weg an der Cardinal STX10 FD fürs Bachfischen vorbei, die jetzt am 1,50m Pezon&M Stecken werkelt. Rute und Rolle zus. 271g.


----------



## Kaka (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich missbrauche mal diesen Thread zu einer neuen Suche. Ich fische  mit Begeisterung meine Konger Paladin CX Nano Perch. Da ich immer öfter  auf Barsch losgehe und ich häufig auch unter 5 g fische, soll jetzt  noch eine wirkliche UL Rute her. Die Nano Perch ist mit 2-12 g gerated  und wirklich top. Allerdings ist sie für 0-5 g fast zu heftig. Ich finde  sie geht ab 5,25 g Bullet richtig los. 

Und ich brauche jetzt noch was drunter, sozusagen meine erste reine UL Spinne. 

_*Zwingende Voraussetzungen*_:

- *Spinnrute*
- *Solid Tip*!!! Gibt nix geileres zum Finesse- und Minijigangeln
- *Wurfgewicht*: Sie sollte den 5,25 g Bullet bzw. Jig + 2  Inch Köder an der oberen Grenze vertragen, sprich man soll mit dem  Gewicht ohne Einschränkung angeln können. Los gehen soll es bei 0,5 g.
- *Länge*: mindestens 1,90 m bis maximal 2,30 m
- *preisliche Schmerzgrenze*: 200 € (gerne auch günstiger)
- *zweiteilig* 

Da ich mich im UL Bereich (noch) nicht richtig auskenne, brauche ich Hilfe der barschverrückten Experten hier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das wird unter deinen Vorgaben nicht ganz einfach.

Die UL ST Palms sowie die ULST Graphiteleader Bosco wären raus da einteilig.

Die Diaflash AX wäre 2 teilig,hat ne Taftec Spitze..passt aber vom WG nicht.

Gibt von Graphiteleader allerdings noch ein UL Rockfishing Modell,welches passen könnte(!):

https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Graphiteleader-Calzante-Ex-GOCAXS-732UL-S

Die kenne ich allerdings nicht live.
Am besten mal Fabian von NT kontaktieren.

Wobei bei einer UL 'ne ST m.M.n.
nicht wirklich zwingend erforderlich ist..da fährt bzw fischt man mit Standartaufbau mit reg.fast Rating meist (fast) genauso gut, ohne sich aber die Nachteile einer ST zu erkaufen.

Die UL Bosco ST empfand ich z.B. im Vergleich zur normal aufgebauten als etwas unharmonisch.

Ist aber wie immer pers.Geschmackssache.


----------



## Kaka (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Du wirst lachen, auf die Colzante bin ich fast als einzigstes auch gestoßen. Man findet über die leider kaum Berichte. 

Ich hatte bei meinem dealer auch grad die JDM Abu Garcia Ruten in der Hand. Da hat mir fast die Fantasista Deez am besten gefallen. Aber halt kein Solid Tip,  einteilig und ziiiiemlich teuer. Fischt die denn zufällig jemand?

Deutlich günstiger gäbe es noch die hier: 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...e-3-0-ultralight-jigger-1-98m-1-8g-spinnrute/

Hat die jemand?


----------



## Kaka (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Diaflash AX wäre 2 teilig,hat ne Taftec Spitze..passt aber vom WG nicht.



Darf ich da nochmal nachhaken. Meinst du das 2-10 g Modell? Die Rute gibts ja auch als UL mit 1-7 g:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-diaflash-ax-spinning-light-225-ul-225cm-spinnrute/

Die wiederum könnte doch interessant sein?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ups..glatt übersehen.

Die könnte gehen..wie real die gerated ist,wäre eine Frage an die Besitzer wert.


----------



## Kaka (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ups..glatt übersehen.
> 
> Die könnte gehen..wie real die gerated ist,wäre eine Frage an die Besitzer wert.



Leider liest man überall fast nur von Besitzern der 2-10 g. 

Findet sich hier vielleicht einer, der die 2,10 oder 2,25 m mit 1-7 g fischt? Wäre klasse #6

Also die: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-diaflash-ax-spinning-light-225-ul-225cm-spinnrute/

oder die: 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-diaflash-ax-spinning-light-210-ul-210cm-spinnrute/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schon im Nachbarforum gefragt?


----------



## Kaka (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Yep, da hab ich auch einen Thread laufen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Soso..wie man "nebenan" lesen kann,ists doch 'ne konventionelle x-fast Palms UL geworden ?[emoji6]


----------



## Kaka (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Jaaa 

Irgendwie ist es sauschwer was mit Solid Tip zu finden, was UL ist aber eben auch noch 5 g Bullets dran gehen. Daher wurde es jetzt eben doch die Molla. Ich kenne die Ruten und weiß, dass sie top sind. Bin jetzt echt nur gespannt wie die UL Molla ausfällt und wie sich das UL Modell allgemein so verhält. Freue mich #6


----------



## Kami One (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich brauche mal euren Sachverstand. Bisher fische ich mit schwereren Ruten auf Hecht und Zander. Ein paar Barsche waren bei kleineren Ködern auch mal als Beifang dabei. 

Nun will ich mal gezielt auf Barsch mit leichtem Gerät gehen. Gewässer sind kleinere Seen oder die Stadtspree mit geringer Strömung. Köder sollen kleine Gummifische (5 cm z.B) auf Jigs oder am T- oder C-Rig sein. Oder auch mal nen 1er oder 2er Mepps. Kleine Wobbler hab ich (noch) nicht in der Kiste.

Wäre die Daiwa Exceler UL Jigger in 2,10 m und 3-14 g WG dafür geeignet? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute?


----------



## geomujo (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich glaub, dafür dürfte die noch ein Tick zu kräftig sein. Wie schwer ist denn die Rute?
Bei eBay gibt es noch ein paar UL-Modelle der Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jiggerspin. Die müssten in jedem Fall damit klarkommen. Aber nicht das ML Modell (3-21g) sondern das richtige UL Modell mit 1-8g. Verwirrenderweise heissen sowohl die ML als auch UL-Modelle "UL Jiggerspin". Aber das hat sich ja nun nach Entfernung aus dem 2017er Katalog eh erledigt. N schönen Ersatz gibt es dafür leider nicht.


----------



## Kami One (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für die Einschätzung. In der 2.10 m Variante wiegt sie 110 g. Wenn ich Jigs bis 7g nutze und dann doch einen größeren Gummi wird es doch bestimmt eng bei der Mode 3.0!?


----------



## Kami One (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hab jetzt noch ein bißchen gelesen und mich schlau gemacht. Werde die Tage mal in den Angelladen gehen und mir dort vor allem die Favorite Ruten ansehen. Die haben ne schöne Auswahl an UL bis M Ruten. Die leichten sind mit Solid Tip, wenig Gewicht und zu guten Preisen.


----------



## Michael.S (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kami One schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal euren Sachverstand. Bisher fische ich mit schwereren Ruten auf Hecht und Zander. Ein paar Barsche waren bei kleineren Ködern auch mal als Beifang dabei.
> 
> Nun will ich mal gezielt auf Barsch mit leichtem Gerät gehen. Gewässer sind kleinere Seen oder die Stadtspree mit geringer Strömung. Köder sollen kleine Gummifische (5 cm z.B) auf Jigs oder am T- oder C-Rig sein. Oder auch mal nen 1er oder 2er Mepps. Kleine Wobbler hab ich (noch) nicht in der Kiste.
> 
> Wäre die Daiwa Exceler UL Jigger in 2,10 m und 3-14 g WG dafür geeignet? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute?



Ich würde sagen ja , ich selber habe bisher mit einer Quantum Escalade Drop shot 5-35 gramm gefischt und selbst mit der werfe ich einen 2er Easy Shiner und 5 gramm Bleichgewicht sehr gut , da ich meist auf Barsche angle bin ich jetzt aber auch nochmal eine Stufe nach unten gegangen , Heute bekomme ich meine neue Rute , eine Berkley Skeletor XCD Drop shot mit 5-15 gramm Wurfgewicht , mit der will ich neben den Mini Dropshot Ködern Wobbler bis 6 cm Werfen ,ich glaube da sind 5-15 gramm ein guter Kompromiss


----------



## Kami One (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Nach einem Besuch im Angelladen des Vertrauens nenne ich nun eine Favorite Blue Bird 2,13 m mit 4-14 g WG mein Eigen. Dazu gab es ne 2000er Shimano Nasci mit 0,06er JBraid, 4 kg Tragkraft.

 Ein Fisch ging beim ersten Versuch leider noch nicht ans Band, aber beim Werfen fühlt sich die Rute super an. Nen 7g Jig mit nem 4" Reins G-Tail Saturn wirft sich super und auch mit nem 2g Minijig und 5 cm Swing Impact kommt sie gut klar. Der Solidtip ist echt Wahnsinn, man könnte meinen, dass selbst ein Vollkreis nicht zum Bruch führt. =D
 Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung sehr sauber. Für das Geld denke ich eine tolle Rute.

 Mehr kann ich dann berichten, sobald ich mehr Zeit am Wasser mit der Blue Bird verbringen konnte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kami One schrieb:


> mit 0,06er JBraid, 4 kg Tragkraft.



Trägt die "J" real aber nicht..eher 4 lb.[emoji6]


----------



## Kami One (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das kann schon sein. Hab nur das angegeben was auf der Spule steht. Die Tragkraftangabe ist zumindest besser vergleichbar als nur der Durchmesser. Und fürs feine barscheln sollte es locker reichen.


----------



## geomujo (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bei manchen Leuten muss der Einwand quasi als Reflex kommen.
N paar Fotos für die Community wären nicht schlecht, da nach solchen Ruten immer ein Bedarf besteht. Ich nehme an du warst bei Angeljoe?


----------



## Bobster (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kami One schrieb:


> Nach einem Besuch im Angelladen des Vertrauens nenne ich nun eine Favorite Blue Bird 2,13 m mit *4-14 g WG* mein Eigen. QUOTE]
> 
> Nun ja,
> ist jetzt für mich nicht wirklich UL, aber diese
> ...


----------



## west1 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> will *verd....noch mal* auch ein Foto davon hier sehen :q



Reichen dir die


----------



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



west1 schrieb:


> Reichen dir die



...geht so...

 Dachte aber eher an ein original des TE mit Rolle und so...
 ohne jetzt auf osteuropäischen Seiten surfen zu müssen :m


----------



## Kami One (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das stimmt wohl. So richtig UL ist das nicht mehr. Wenn ich zumindest den ersten Post in diesem Thread zum WG lese, dann passt es dennoch. Kann aber auch gerne meine Bilder und Erfahrungen im L-Ruten Thread posten. 

Bilder zur Blue Bird stelle ich noch ein.


----------



## Kami One (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier nun ein Bilder der Blue Bird mit der 2000er Nasci. Sind leider nicht alle so scharf wie gewollt, aber für einen ersten Eindruck sollte es reichen. Wenn jemand noch Detailfotos braucht...einfach melden. 

Die Hakenöse ist übrigens original dabei. Kann man also selbst entscheiden, ob man eine braucht oder nicht. Die weißen Spitzen sind nur bei den kürzeren/leichteren Modellen verbaut. Herstellerbilder auf auf einer deutschen Seite gibt es bei global-fishing.de.


----------



## geomujo (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Schöne Pics - danke dafür


----------



## Bobster (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Kami One

 ..guter Mann....Danke #h


----------



## putschii (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Habe eine Sportex Black Arrow 1 bis 7g zu Weihnachten bekommen, da ich denke, dass meine Technium 2500 nicht gut dazu passt, würde ich gerne wissen, welche Rolle ihr empfehlen könntet. Muss nicht sonderlich teuer. Zur Schnur: Nehme ich nun Mono oder Geflecht? 

LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3230373433?gclid=COLv4ajTl9ECFVU_GwodajYArA

1000er Shimanski ginge zwar auch aber die sind a.echt winzig und b.laufen aktuelle Daiwas in der Preisliga m.M.n. einen Tick besser.



putschii schrieb:


> Zur Schnur: Nehme ich nun Mono oder Geflecht?



Glaubenssache..viele schwören z.B.auf Mono beim Einsatz von Klein-und Kleinstwobblern.

Prinzipiell ginge an der feinen Gerte Mono wie auch dünnes Geflecht.

Die Ninja kommt mit E-Spule,insofern ruhig unterschiedlich bespulen..wobei Mono auf der Spule der nächstgrösseren 1500er(Body müsste gleich sein?) evtl. besser ablaufen müsste? 

Ich pers.fische keine so kleinen Rollen,insofern wäre es schön, wenn Nutzer kleiner Shimis oder Daiwas, da mal ihre prakt. Erfahrungen mit Mono einbringen könnten.


----------



## Arne0109 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moinsen,
bei Hardbaits nimm ne 0,12 -0,14 Mono
bei leichten Jigs nimm Geflecht in 0,06 oder0,08 von Daiwa die 8Braid oder J-Braid
Momoi Ryujin Ultra Soft 8 Braided HPPE
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Bobster (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ne 1000er passt m.M.n. am besten,
 aber auch ne 1500er oder 2000er sollte funktionieren.

 Als Anfänger in dem Bereich würde ich mit Mono anfangen---

*Kost doch fast gar nix* :q

 Wenn sowieso ne Ersatzspule mitkommt, mach se voll mit Mono und übe erst einmal damit.

 Wenn Du dich sicher fühlst - kannst du ja mal tiefer in die Tasche greifen und dir ne dünne geflochtene mit Titanspitze drann binden.

 Rückmeldung und Wurfweite ist bei einem Geflecht in der Klasse merklich besser ausgeprägt - Mono durchaus bei kurzen Distanzen (Bach, etc.,) oder Vorfach scheue.


----------



## putschii (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für eure Tipps! Die Ninja hatte ich auch direkt im Kopf, weil ich oft gutes von ihr gelesen hatte und der Preis recht günstig ist =)


----------



## SirCorbi (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich versuche mich gerade zwischen der Favorite White Bird und der Favorite Blue Bird zu entscheiden.

 Lohnt es sich die ca. 20 € mehr auszugeben für die BlueBird?

 Zudem: Welche Rolle eignet sich speziell für diese beiden Ruten? Hat da jemand schon die "perfekte" Kombo gefunden?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Mal von der etwas anderen Ausstattung(Griffmaterial,andere Beringung)der Blue mal ab..ist die White nicht 'ne ST Rute ?

Rollentechnisch ruhig mal abseits der üblichen Pfade wandern..falls viel mit Finesse Gedöns gefischt werden soll und kein hoher Schnureinzug benötigt wird, fiele mir z.b. die Okuma Ceymar XT ein(bei Gerlinger für knapp 50)

Wiegt in der 10er Grösse rund 170g und kommt auch mit Alu E-Spule.

Video zum Vorgängermodell..die neue XT unterscheidet sich nur durch eine andere Kurbel.

https://youtu.be/Eko8thu9u5s

Ansonsten gilt..perfekt ist,was dir persönlich an Grösse/Handling/Optik etc. liegt.

Sonst würden wir alle wohl das gleiche Zeugs fischen


----------



## Kami One (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Die Blue Bird hat auch nen Solid Tip. 

Um rauszubekommen ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt, hilft wohl nur live begriffeln und wedeln. Vielleicht noch das Gewicht und die verbauten Komponenten vergleichen, um danach zu entscheiden. 

Welches Wg und Länge soll es denn werden?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Kami One schrieb:


> Die Blue Bird hat auch nen Solid Tip.



Echt..?

Hatte mal eine kurz in den Händen aber das ist mir echt durchgegangen..möglicherweise im Vergleich zu Hochpreis ST Ruten anders abgestimmt?

Danke für die Info [emoji2]


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

http://favorite-fishing.com/blue-bird-2/
Es gibt Modelle mit Solid-Tip (-S) und Modelle mit Tubular-Tip (-T)


----------



## Kami One (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da war geomujo etwas schneller. Das stimmt soweit. Die von Global fishing vertriebenen Modelle haben alle den ST. Den TT haben nur die "langen" Modelle und die bekommt bei Gf nicht.


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Da kommen die Spezialisten im Herbst mit UL um die Ecke :q

 Ich war schon am überlegen alles aufzuarbeiten und 
 bis zum Frühjahr wegzupacken |kopfkrat

 Naja, 
 eventuell gibt es ja noch einen schönen UL-Herbsttag :m

 p.s.
 'habe tatsächlich mit meiner Titanspitze die ganze UL-Saison
 durchgefischt und so manchen Hecht gezogen.
 Jetzt kommt aber fürs nächste Jahr ne neuen drann......#6


----------



## Thommy79 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Warum weg packen??? UL kannst du das ganze Jahr fischen wenn es Eisfrei ist....


----------



## Bobster (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Thommy79 schrieb:


> Warum weg packen??? UL kannst du das ganze Jahr fischen wenn es Eisfrei ist....


 
 Da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht :m

 Nur fangen wirst Du bei uns damit nix mehr


----------



## TJ. (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Bin momentan auch am rumschauen nach was zum UL Fischen. 

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Favourite Ruten im net angeschaut.
Die white bird und auch die blue bird.
Hat jemand mal beide in der hand gehabt und kann was sagen? Wie macht sich die aktion der beiden Ruten  und die schnelligkeit?

Wg dachte ich an 1-7gr eventuell sogar WB sogar die 0.5-5gr.

Als köder sollen wirklich nur kleine Gummis im 1-2" Format zum Einsatz kommen und das mit 3-5gr Köpfen 
Ebenso kleine köder am T rig oder mal mit splitshot.

Budget wirklich nur 80€ und wg nicht höher da bin ich reichlich bedient.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bobster (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Kenne ich jetzt aus Erfahrung nicht - die Stecken.
 Der Markt wird allerdings auch immer "fetter" :q
 ...und wie "Det" es im Anfangspost "kalibriert" hat, 
 2-10g, so hoch würde ich heute mit der Definition nicht mehr gehen.
 Das Blankmaterial, etc., ist heute doch schon erheblich aufladbarer und meine pers. Definition *von UL *würde ich aber mal bei----bis 5/6/7 g ansetzen.

 Auf jeden fall der richtige Zeitraum - jetzt - um sich die Sachen fürs Frühjahr/Sommer zusammen zu stellen.

 ...und die Stecken scheinen ja auch - für das Geld - nicht sooooooooo schlecht zu sein. Darüber gibt es ja genügend zu googeln und sogar eine YouTube FIDEO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqcwoSZQk_Y

 Da wirste nicht soviel mit falsch machen.

 Aber sicherlich meldet sich noch jemand mit Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## senSation (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin zusammen,

da ich in den letzten Tagen jetzt eher weniger erfolgreich im Internet auf der Suche nach einer UL Rute + Rolle war, wende ich mich jetzt an euch mit der Hoffnung auf gute Vorschläge 

Ich habe mich jetzt durch den Thread gewühlt - was aber leider nicht so vom Erfolg gekrönt war, da die meisten Links nicht mehr funktionierten oder die Ruten nicht mehr verfügbar sind.

Bin auf der Suche nach einer UL + Rolle + Schnur.

Fische:
Barsche
Forellen (könnten auch mal so an die 2-3 kg wiegen)
kleine Hechte

Köder:
kleine Wobbler (1-5 Gramm)
Spinner (1-4 Gramm)
Forellenblinker (1-5 Gramm)
kleinere Gummifische eher weniger, kann aber auch mal vorkommen.

Angelreviere:
Kanäle
Flüsse
Bäche
kleine Seen

Rute: (bis 90 €)
Bei der Länge der Rute denke ich an ca. 2,10 - 2,40m, um auch mal weitere Würfe ausführen zu können.
Beim Wurfgewicht bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, aber ich tendiere zu 1 - (<10) Gramm.

Auf was kommt es bei der Rute an, weiche oder harte Spitze?
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Die Blue Bird, die hier in den vorangegangenen Antworten genannt wurde, finde ich bereits sehr interessant, aber ist mit 1,92m etwas kurz.

Rolle: (bis 70€)
In etlichen Foren und Videos habe ich unterschiedliche Meinungen gelesen und gesehen.
Einige schwören auf eine 1000er und die anderen auf eine 2000er - was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich habe bereits häufiger die Exage FA 1000 gelesen und habe diese bereits auch als 4000 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Gibt es aber vielleicht auch noch andere Anbieter mit guten Rollen, die vielleicht etwas preisgünstiger sind?

Schnur:
Bei der Schnur bin ich offen für alles, aber tendiere zu einer schönen Geflochtenen, da ich ausschließlich mit Geflochtener fische.
Welche Stärke würdet ihr empfehlen - 0,06mm bis 0,10mm?...oder vielleicht doch eine Mono?
Danke schon einmal vorab für eure Vorschläge #6

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Jens76 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin,

also, wenn Du eher weniger was mit Gummis machst, dann schau dir mal meine Combi an. Ich bin damit hochzufrieden, und auch grosse Lachsforellen geh'n damit, man muss halt die Ruhe bewahren. :q

- Rute: Savage Gear LRF CCS (0,7 - 7gr. - 210 --> ca. 95 EU)
- Rolle: Shimano Stradic 2500 FK (ich hab gerne etwas mehr in der Hand)
- Schnur: Shimano Kairiki 0,08

Bei der Rolle kannst ja auch andere Modelle in verschiedenen Grössen raufpacken. Die neue Nexave sieht interessant aus. da bist bei ca. 50 EU.

Ich fische damit kleine Cranks (Chubby, Jackson, Hornet), Spinner bis Grösse 2, kleine Blinker, kleine Gummitwister.

Zum Jiggen ist die ausdrücklich nix, da viel zu weich in der Spitze.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## senSation (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin Jens,

 klingt interessant, wobei die Stradic natürlich den Rahmen sprengt.

Was heißt denn "weich"... zu weich finde ich auch nicht gut.
 Werde diese Rute auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl nehmen.

 Grüße
 Christian


----------



## Jens76 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin!

Wie gesagt, es muss ja nicht die Stradic sein. Shimano hat im Moment im Preisbereich unter 100 EU echt schicke Rollen,
z.B.: NASCI, Nexave.

Weich heisst in diesem Falle, das sich die Rute schon spannt, wenn du nur nen Jackson Wobbler/ Chubby oder nen 1er Spinner einleierst. Da gibt die Spitze durchaus schon nach.

Angst braucht man da aber nicht haben, spürst jeden Biss im Handteil. Aber ja, muss man mögen.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Moin,
 'möchte diesen informativen Tröt mal wieder hochholen, da anscheinend viele sogenannte UL-Angler Ihre Fragen mit eigenen Tröts in allen möglichen UnterTröts posten.

 ...und dann auch noch nicht bemerken , dass Ihre Vorstellung von UL bei über 10g WG liegt :q

 Es wäre doch sinnvoller dieses Thema zusammen zu fassen, damit es wiedergefunden wird und nicht auf einmal in der "Bastelecke" wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und dann auch noch nicht bemerken , dass Ihre Vorstellung von UL bei über 10g WG liegt :q


Dafür haben wir doch noch die anderen Threads für schwerer, siehe Links ganz vorne in Post Nr.1, die funktionieren sogar noch! :m

Wobei ganz wichtig: Es geht ja nicht um das was auf der Rute draufgedruckt steht, das ist oft Fake, Wunschdenken, Total Unreal usw. 
Sondern das Gewicht, wo die Rute im oberen Ködergewichtsbereich mit voll bewegt arbeiten tut.


Richtig lustig und gut finde ich übrigens, dass sich selbst Shimano diesem WG-Schema mehr und mehr anpasst, ist ja auch exponentiell so und damit gut. :m 
Unterhalb L, ML, M ging es nicht exakt weiter nach deren alten Schema der "normalen" Spinnen von Lesath Aspire Antares abwärts, und  M war 1oz und nicht 1_1/2oz.

Deren alte Bezeichnungen wurden schon mal vor 3 Jahren angepasst, z.B. war XH plötzlich nicht mehr 50-100g, sondern 42-84g, und plötzlich gab es auch welche mit mehr, 45-135g  oder so.

Bei der Dialuna XR Spinning haben sie angepasst, und stimmt ganz gut, soweit meine das am Wasser zeigen:
L-S  2-15g <--> 2/4=1/2 oz
L    5-21g <--> 3/4 oz
ML 6-28g <--> 4/4 = 1oz
M   8-42g <--> 6/4 = 1_1/2oz

scheint in Japan beliebt zu sein nach dem 1/4 oz Raster was etwa 7g sind, nur für ganz leicht (hier!) ist das viel zu grob.

Da ich zumindest :m , 7g Köder auch mit dickerem Gerät bis zur spitzenmäßig arbeitenden 80g Hechtrute hinauf werfen kann, also quasi überall mit enthalten, konzentriert sich das Interesse an ganz leicht vornehmlich noch unter der 1/4oz = 7g.


----------



## Alexschmunz (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Servus zusammen, auch ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen (Ultra) light combo für ca 250€. Hab die Suchfunktion genutzt  Aber Ggf gibt es ja aktuellere Combos. Hier mal meine "Wünsche": 
Rute: 2-10g, ca 1,80 
Rolle: was nettes  als 1000/1500 Rolle

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Sportfreund mit ein paar Hilfreichen Angaben. 

Danke vorab und Pertri Heil


----------



## SirCorbi (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, auch ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen (Ultra) light combo für ca 250€. Hab die Suchfunktion genutzt  Aber Ggf gibt es ja aktuellere Combos. Hier mal meine "Wünsche":
> Rute: 2-10g, ca 1,80
> Rolle: was nettes  als 1000/1500 Rolle
> 
> ...



 Ich habe die White Bird und dazu eine Shimano Nasci 1000. Gefällt mir gut aber bei deinem höheren Budget ist sicherlich auch noch eine bessere Rute drin. Die Blue Bird könntest du dir mal anschauen. Die ist meines Wissens eine höherwertige Version der WB und damit sind hier sehr viele zufrieden.

 Die Rolle hingegen kann ich hingegen uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Mehr Geld brauch man da denke ich auch nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Alexschmunz (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ok. Danke! Habe die Blue Bird mit ein wenig Suche gefunden! Ist zwar etwas länger mit 1,92, aber sicher noch vertretbar am Bach. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Vorschlag für eine mit 1,8 länge. Die Shimano nasci ist preislich ja absolut ok. Mal schauen ob jemand weitere Iden hat


----------



## Alexschmunz (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Habe gerade die Black Arrow g2 von Sportex gesehen. Empfehlung hierzu ?


----------



## Tobsen86 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Wenn du das Budget ausreizen willst, als Idee:
Major Craft Firstcast Bass FCS-602UL + Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 1000 FB #6


----------



## Fragezeichen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ne A-Tec Crazee Trout gebraucht gekauft. Das ist so ein richtiger Wabbelstock mit paraboler Aktion. Ich hatte die noch nicht am Wasser, aber so wie die sich trocken schwingt bringt die auch bei kleinstmöglichen Ködern ordentlich Weite.

Für Gummianwendungen wie jiggen halte ich die für absolut ungeeignet, aber winzige Kurbelköder sollte die meistern. Ich habe mir die für ~2cm Microcranks, Streamer mit Bleischrot, Minispinner und sowas geholt.

Gummis über den Grund schleifen oder einfach einkurbeln ginge sicher auch noch halbwegs, aber ich erwarte da kaum Rückmeldung des Grundkontakts, wie man sich das bei vielen anderen Gummianwendungen wünscht.

Je nachdem was du an deinem Bach vorhast könnte die taugen, bzw. eine vergleichbare Rute dieser Machart. Nur so als Hinweis, dass es solche Ruten auch noch gibt, abseits des beliebten Solidtip Barschtackles mit Spitzenaktion. (Wenn ich mich nicht täusche schimpfen sich solche Ruten bis ~10g dann oft Area Trout oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Alexschmunz (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Danke für die detaillierte Erläuterung. Ich wäre gern etwas flexibler und würde nicht unbedingt einen Wabbelstock (bis 5gramm) wählen. Dann eher etwas strafferes auch wenn man dann nicht bei Ultra light ist/bleibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Hier z.B. hast du aber reiche Auswahl, recht straffe Rütchen auch in der einfachen 24t Ausführung in bis 2m, bewährte Massenware und günstiger Preis! :m
https://www.gerlinger.de/mitchell-steckrute-mag-pro-advanced-spin-1

Die aktuelle 36t Serie heißt jetzt RZT, da habe ich 2 sehr nette unter-2m Stöckchen bekommen, die liegen im Preis auch gleich etwas höher, das geht mit WG >20g gleich richtig hart.


----------



## Martin Stephan (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Fragezeichen
Welches Modell der Trout hast du ?
Kannst du bitte mal eine Rückmeldung geben wenn du am Wasser gewesen bist ?
Ich suche gerade eine Rute für Streamer, Insektenimitate an Splitshot Rig - also leichteste Köder.
Barschruten mit Solid Tip habe ich genug, möchte mal etwas anderes probieren.


----------



## Fragezeichen (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Martin Stephan

Hab das "große" Modell mit ~1,80m und 1-6g (602UL), ist bei mir nicht für einen Bach sondern die Sieg, das ist ein kleiner Fluss. Ich berichte gerne, wenn ich praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## Martin Stephan (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Fragezeichen
Möchte ich auch an der Sieg nutzen, und an ein paar Teichanlagen.
Meine Alternativen im moment sind die Gamakatsu AJ Master 69 bis 3gr. oder 2 Blanks zum Aufbauen.


----------



## Fragezeichen (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich hab die am Samstag mal spazieren getragen, leider wörtlich, denn in satten 8-9 Stunden Akkordangeln ging überhaupt nichts. Zwei Drittel der Zeit aber mit anderer Rute/Ködern. Kann nur nen ordentlichen Sonnenbrand vorweisen. 

Da ich noch keine extra Rolle oder Schnur dafür habe musste ne Legalis 1500HA dran, mit 0,16er FC als Hauptschnur. 

Eher seltsame Kombination und vermutlich ein (deutlich) limitierender Faktor auf die Wurfweite. Das war für mich der erste Anlauf mit Fliege am Splitshot, also habe ich auf Verdacht ein ~1,5g Bleischrot etwa 30cm vor eine Fliege (gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit einem Bachflohkrebs, Quantum  Magic Trout Runabout, soll wohl eigentlich eine Art Shrimp sein) gepackt und rumprobiert. Ich würde sagen ~15m flog das Ganze, +/- je nach Wind (Google Earth Messung sagt eher 20m, kam mir aber nicht so weit vor). Nebenbei sinkt das langsamer als erwartet mit so einer relativ flauschigen Fliege, die Fliege selber schwebt scheinbar fast. Mit kürzerem Abstand dann wohl schneller und man könnte kleineres Bleischrot nehmen, muss ich noch weiter experimentieren mit.

Das änderte sich auch kaum mit schwereren Ködern (z.B. Salmo Tiny sinkend und Lil Bug, die eigentlich relativ gut fliegen), ich denke das FC in Kombination mit den relativ kleinen Ringen bietet da zuviel Widerstand. Der Startring hat nur etwa 11mm Innendurchmesser. Spoon wäre sicherlich trotzdem weiter geflogen, (fast) nichts schlägt aerodynamisches Metall.

Rückmeldung kann ich kaum beurteilen, weil ich später am Tag echt neben der Spur lief, nicht genug Getränke mitgenommen. Ich sag mal so, Grundkontakt vom Splitshot an einer sehr strömungsarmen Stelle ist vielleicht noch so eben zu erahnen, ich habe aber lieber auf die Schnur geschaut. Mit höherer Konzentration und Geflecht wäre das noch etwas besser, aber die Aktion der Rute ist mMn. nicht dafür prädestiniert.

Komplett taub ist sie aber auch nicht, man merkt schon bei dem Salmo Tiny ob da was komisch ist und der nicht normal läuft.

Das kannst du jetzt nicht als richtigen Test sehen, weil ich viel noch nicht ausprobiert habe und sie nur kurz benutzt habe. Mir mangelt es auch an Erfahrung mit solchen Ruten, aber vielleicht hilft es als minimaler erster Eindruck.

Ich würde noch anmerken, dass die AJ Master und die von dir anvisierten Blanks vermutlich deutlich hochwertiger sind als die A-TEC. Die dürfte in Japan für 40-60€ in den Regalen stehen. Ein passenderer Vergleich wäre da vielleicht ne Tailwalk Troutia, Palms Gallery oder Major Craft Finetail (usw.), oder zumindest etwas das preislich zwischen der A-TEC und denen liegt.

Wenn du magst verrat mir mal wo du wohnst als private Nachricht, ggf. lässt sich ja einrichten, dass du die mal selber probeweise schwingst. Bestellste dir die AJ vielleicht zur Probe und dann 1:1 Vergleich, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Martin Stephan (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Fragezeichen
Danke für dein Feedback
Mit dem 0.16 Fluro hast du recht, das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Ich habe jetzt 2 Schnurkombis durch:
Stroft LS 0.13 mit 0.12 Flurovorfach  
Sunline Siglon x8 #0.05 mit 0.14 Flurovorfach
gefischt an einer Virus XP9 in 213 cm , mit einer 2000er Daiwa Legalis.
Die Fliegen hatte ich beschwert mit Chebus 1-1.5 gr. - was ich auch probiert habe ist ein verschiebbares Glas/Blei auf der Hauptschnur, also flexibles C-Rig.
Ich schätze da ist probieren angesagt, was die Troutia angeht die hatte ich auch schon im Auge- ist ne tolle Rute.
Im moment ist bei mir stressig, deshalb komme ich immer nur spontan für 1-2 Stunden ans Wasser.
Bei diesen leichten Ködern geht auch ohne die Kontrolle des Schnurbogens nichts, ich habe noch keine Rute gefunden welche da mehr Feedback liefert ausser Grundkontakt und Einschlag.
Ich werde mal bei den Rutenbauern nachhören, alternative ist halt die Köder passend selber binden.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fragezeichen (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Stroft LS is quasi schon geplant, Kumpel ist da auch begeistert von für sein UL Zeugs, ich hatte auch ne Spule mit 0,07er Kairiki (die trägt real eher so 2,5kg und ist entsprechend dünn) drauf dabei.

Die wäre angemessener gewesen, aber sobald ich die Konzentration verliere wechsel ich immer auf FC, bzw. in Zukunft dann wohl bald die LS. Verzeiht Fehlwürfe und Hänger wesentlich eher, mein Portemonaie ist ein sensibles Weichei, ich muss da Rücksicht nehmen.

Kleine Tungsten Chebus hab ich auch ein paar rumliegen, muss ich alles noch testen.

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das eine spaßige Rute sein könnte, sofern mal ein Fisch am anderen Ende hängt. Richtig negativ ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen.

Wäre nett wenn du auch berichtest sobald du dich für etwas entschieden und einen ersten Eindruck am Wasser gewonnen hast. 

Der besagte UL Kumpel war erst mit ner Major Craft First Cast unterwegs und ziemlich zufrieden und jetzt mit einer Favorite Exclusive noch viel zufriedener, allerdings angelt der im Ruhrpott am Kanal und fast nur Gummi am Chebu, keine Ahnung ob die ggf. was für dich wären, ich erwähns mal.


----------



## Martin Stephan (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Das hört sich nach " emceeee " aus dem BA an.
Ich gebe auf jeden Fall ein Feedback.


----------



## Fragezeichen (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Ich mache von meinem Zeugnisverweigerungsrecht gebrauch und verlange einen Anwalt.


----------



## Martin Stephan (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

:q
passt schon, ich habe dich auch schon gefunden.
Bin nicht so viel in Foren und im Net unterwegs sonst hätte es vorher schon gebimmelt.

Achso, ich bin aus Morsbach.    ( M@M )


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Von mir gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu finden, würde mich eher wundern wenn jemand meinen Forennamen in Erinnerung behält. Dass du den Kumpel erkannt hast wundert mich weniger, der schreibt sich ja die Finger wund.

Morsbach ist schon ne Ecke weg, bin auf der Strecke Siegburg bis Hennef unterwegs. Da werden wir uns wohl eher nicht zufällig am Wasser über den Weg laufen, aber hätte ja sein können. Dann wär auch relativ spontan Treffen zum Rutenvergleich durchaus machbar gewesen.


----------



## Bobster (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

*Nachruf !*
Plötzlich und unerwartet ist sie nach 5 Jahren gemeinsamen
"barscheln" von mir gegangen. 

Eingekehrt in die ewigen Jagdgründe !

*Rod-Desing Handaufbau CTS - 1-5g - 1,90cm*


Ein böser "Grauwacker" am Ufer wurde Ihr zum Verhängnis.
Sie "entglitt" mir aus den Händen - und schon war es passiert. Das Geräusch des gebrochenen Rückrades wird mich mein Leben lang begleiten.

Bobster's Herz ist in Trauer :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Oh, das ist ein Grund zum mittrauern! 
zumal wahrscheinlich die CTS Blank Ersetzbarkeit nicht mehr so gegeben ist.

Auf deinem Bild gut zu sehen: Das Compound Taper mit dem von mir gerne "Wurfnachbrenner" genannten dünnen Segment auf der HT-Spitze macht sowas leichter möglich, ggü. einem konventionellem Schnitt oder gar einer konventionell mit extra Zapfen gebauten.



Prinzipiell erscheint das sogar flickbar, oder sogar einen HT Aufsteck Reparaturfix einsetzen, der konnte sogar ein spritzigeres Ergebnis geben.

Mit einer Shimano Yasei Pike H habe ich das noch einfacher an der Stelle positiv durch, HT vorne kürzen und hinten verlängern, was aber einen kompletten neuen HT Aufbau bedarf. Der Neubau hat von der Action mit dem Orginal nicht mehr viel gemein, ganz anders rasant.

Kürzen u. kürzer geht bei 1,90 eigentlich ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Bobster (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

Um die Ul-Saison nicht komplett zu verlieren,
 musste ich von einem "Handaufbau" absehen.
 Zeitlich hätte das nix mehr gegeben.

 Adäquaten Ersatz konnte ich mir besorgen.
 Nicht mehr so ganz UL mit einem WG von 1-7g
 wirft aber die ein (1g) problemlos.
 Absolut genial macht sich die Länge von 2.40m in der Wurfweite bemerkbar.
 Mit einer weichen , feinen Geflochtenen (z.B. Stroft GTP R04)
 werfe ich gleich knapp 10 Meter weiter !
 Unglaublich - ein Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht im Gegensatz
 zur 1,90m 

 Die Rute kann ich fürs UL jedem empfehlen.
 Ihre Genialität spielt sie z.B. bei den Illex Tiny Fry 38
 und auch beim TF 50 aus.
 Minitwister am 2g Bleikopf - super 










 Die UL-Saison kann weiter gehen #6


----------



## Martin Stephan (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: (UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)*

@Bobster
Die kannte ich gar nicht.
Kannst gerne mal ein Feedback geben nach dem ersten Ausflug.
Ist wohl mit der Hearty Rise Halcyon UL in einer Liga.


----------

